# Official NHL Thread: Everything's Solv... wait, how many years for that guy?!



## cygnus (Apr 1, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

pre-season has begun!


----------



## Jade (Apr 1, 2012)

Playoff time soon


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 2, 2012)

Jets eliminated


COME ON STARS!   3 more games to go.    Down with the Guppies!  Gonna be there Tues


crazy brawl in Pitt vs Flyers    coaches going at it


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm torn between wanting the Wings to have the 4 seed or the 6 seed... I just don't want the 5 seed.

I feel that if they're the 6 seed, they'll match-up much better against the Kings than they would the Predators, even if the Wings were able to net the 4 seed.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 4, 2012)

just got back from Stars/Sharks

great playoff like atmosphere with a sellout and loud crowd

unfortunately,  the refs dictated the result as usual

1. no goalie interference on the first Sharks goal
2. called Ryder for a penalty when he was no where near a Shark which resulted in the 3rd goal
3. Niemi played the puck in the trapizoid.   no call.    Replay shows he did

I hope to god Sharks get 7th or 8th.    early exit


----------



## Prince of Pop (Apr 6, 2012)

Hey I'm back. And ready for the last games of the season and for the playoffs. I really can't wait.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 7, 2012)

Prince of Pop said:


> Hey I'm back. And ready for the last games of the season and for the playoffs. I really can't wait.



not my team

Im going to the final game later today.  Stars vs Blues

Ryder had an amazing year here.   35 goals
Our goalie Kari Lehtonen was the MVP no doubt

hopefully our owner shells out the cash and gets us some PP scoring and better D


rooting for Pens, Bruins, and Blues in the playoffs.  don't want any Pacific team to win cept maybe Phoenix.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Apr 7, 2012)

Kuwabara99 said:


> not my team
> 
> Im going to the final game later today.  Stars vs Blues
> 
> ...



Sorry about Dallas, I thought they'll go to the playoffs this year and I found Michael Ryder did very well there.

Still going for the Bruins all the way. I really hope they face Ottawa again, but I really don't want them to face Washington. I'd rather see the Bruins on CBC than both TSN and NBC. I also hope they don't face the Penguins again, they've embarrassed them and me. The time I left because I was stressed I lost the passion of the game.

Other than that. I hope the playoffs is gonna be fun without any screwjobs, bad calls and all that BS.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 7, 2012)

Final day of the season and lot's still up in the air.

If Rangers win today they get the President's Trophy. If they lose in OT and Canucks win their game or if they lose in regulation and Canucks get a point then the Canucks get the President's Trophy. If Canucks lose in regulation and Blues win then Blues get top seed in the West.

Pacific Division and Southeast Division are both still undecided. With Detroit's SO loss they're locked in to face Nashville in the first round, while Pittsburgh is locked in against Philadelphia, but the rest of the matchups are still in flux.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Apr 7, 2012)

YES!!! The Bruins defeat the Sabres in a shootout. 4-3. I heard very little of the shootout and hear Patrice Bergereon score a goal thru Sports Hub radio thru bostonbruins.com

I just hope the Capital lose tonights game. I don't want them to face my team. I'd rather see the Bruins vs Sens.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Apr 7, 2012)

Steven Stamkos scores his 60th goal tonight and it's currently 3-2 for Tampa Bay in half of 3rd period to go.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Apr 7, 2012)

Boston Bruins vs Washington Capitals in the playoffs. Ugh, that's the result I DON'T want.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 7, 2012)

Wings were dumb to not throw that game against Chicago.

Now they have to play Nashville in the very first round, who will have home advantage, and is a legitimate contender for the Stanley Cup.

So dumb.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 8, 2012)

factors for Stars failure:

1. Loser Point for OT/SO(needs to be dropped or made harder to get to SO)
2. Worst Power Play
3. NHL refs all freaking year(get worse every year from what Ive seen-3 in a row season ticket holder).   please hire AHL ones over these
4. James Neal for Goal-Against-Ski(should have demanded Letang)
5. Taking Morrow off IR during the win streak(he's done)

nice to see Malkin get 50 and scoring title.  and beat Philly finally at home


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 8, 2012)

And that's back-to-back President's Trophies for the Canucks! It's a real feat to pull off a season like that after having gone to the Cup Final the year before. Of course those two trophies would look better with a big silver one beside them 

Kings in the first round? I'll take that series. Hopefully their 29th-ranked offense keeps doing what it's been doing, mind you Quick is just a beast.



TetraVaal said:


> Wings were dumb to not throw that game against Chicago.
> 
> Now they have to play Nashville in the very first round, who will have home advantage, and is a legitimate contender for the Stanley Cup.
> 
> So dumb.


I would say you have to go through everyone eventually if you want a Cup, but yeah. Nashville's probably the scariest team in the West. And we know from the last two years that Detroit can beat Phoenix in the playoffs.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Apr 8, 2012)

Kuwabara99 said:


> factors for Stars failure:
> 
> 1. Loser Point for OT/SO(needs to be dropped or made harder to get to SO)
> 2. Worst Power Play
> ...



#3 I have to agree, those damned referees are too incompetent making calls and screwing the game/team up, like they screwed the Bruins at home against Carolina Hurricanes by giving them too many penalties. One word "Screwjob".

Plus I still hate the Flyers, their assistant coach is such a "wah wah" whiner claiming Crosby and Malkin are dirty players, the Flyers are far dirtier than those two best players. I also can't stand John Torterella's big mouth anymore with his constant whining and complaining. Ugh He's like my little brother.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Apr 8, 2012)

The NHL Playoff schedule will be unveiled today at 1:00 PM (EST) according to NHL.com 

So keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 10, 2012)

predictions?

Rangers over Sens 4-0
Bruins over Capitals 4-1
Panthers over Devils 4-3
Flyers over Penguins 4-2
Canucks over Kings 4-3
Blues over Sharks 4-3
Blackhawks over Coyotes 4-2
Redwings over Predators 4-3


----------



## Prince of Pop (Apr 10, 2012)

I'll cook up mine.

*WESTERN CONFERENCE*

_**Vancouver Canucks*_ *4* *Los Angeles Kings* *2*

_**St. Louis Blues*_ *4* *San Jose Sharks* *2*

_**Chicago Blackhawks*_ *4* *Phoenix Coyotes* *1*

_**Detroit Red Wings*_ *4* *Nashville Predators* *2*


*EASTERN CONFERENCE*

_**NY Rangers*_ *4* *Ottawa Senators* *3*

_**Boston Bruins*_ *4* *Washington Capitals* *2*

_**New Jersey Devils*_ *4* *Florida Panthers* *1*

_**Pittsburgh Penguins*_ *4* *Philadelphia Flyers* *3*


----------



## b0rt (Apr 10, 2012)

the 2 funnest series other than the Pittsburgh/Philly one that seem to really intrigue me is the FLA/NJ and DET/NSH series cuz those ones could all come down to who wins that one road game.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 10, 2012)

my predictions without games:

Sens beat Rangers
Bruins beat Caps
Panthers beat Devils 
Pens beat Flyers
Canucks beat Kings 
Blues beat Sharks
Blackhawks beat Coyotes
Preds beat Wings


----------



## shao01 (Apr 10, 2012)

In other news: Oilers win another draft lottery.  WTF is wrong with the NHL?!?


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 11, 2012)

Rangers in 5
Bruins in 6
Devils in 4
Penguins in 7

Canucks in 6
Blues in 7
Blackhawks in 7
Predators in 6


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 11, 2012)

Crosby Backhand


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 11, 2012)

First time in a LOOOOONG time the Wings aren't the favorite in the first round of the Playoffs.

That's ok, it just takes away the anxiety as fan. Lower expectations.

People need to remember though, this is the Detroit Red Wings--the class of the NHL for the last two+ decades. They're the fucking KING of kings this time of the year.

Bring on the Preds.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 11, 2012)

OMG 3-0 Pens after one

sick flick by Crosby behind the net to help on the 3rd one.

soooo enjoying this.    they're knocking around Grossman a lot(former Star who was terrible).


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 11, 2012)

Bryzgalov always chokes in the Playoffs.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 11, 2012)

Im not sure i can even say Bryzgalov is choking, the two on two goal he could have stopped but the backhand and the between the legs assist goals I wouldnt be surprised if anyone got scored on by

/being nice to flyers cause were up 3


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 11, 2012)

wow.  Flyers score but were a foot offside.    thats why I wish coaches challenges were installed.   to fix mistakes


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 11, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> Im not sure i can even say Bryzgalov is choking, the two on two goal he could have stopped but the backhand and the between the legs assist goals I wouldnt be surprised if anyone got scored on by
> 
> /being nice to flyers cause were up 3



No lead is safe in Playoff hockey, man.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 11, 2012)

its ok    Pens will blow them out next game.   6-8 goals    lol


wouldnt have even been tied if not for that offside non-call


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 11, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> Im not sure i can even say Bryzgalov is choking, the two on two goal he could have stopped but the backhand and the between the legs assist goals I wouldnt be surprised if anyone got scored on by
> 
> /being nice to flyers cause were up 3



welp 

i kinda saw that happening though, pens just went with the motions after midway through the second period, didnt play with any intensity

btw i dont blame the loss on the no call offsides goal, it sucked but its not like it happened in the last minute of the third, Pens still had a two goal lead.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 11, 2012)

Who knew Shea Weber was such a bitch? He better be suspended at least one game.

Classless.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 12, 2012)

yeah,  that was harsh

Byron Bitz will get at least a game,       huge charge=5 min+game.   Kings got leading goal off it

Edit:  Kings win 4-2.   solid game for them


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 12, 2012)

Gah. For the first time in three years the Canucks lose Game 1 of a series. Need to take less penalties than that, the Kings were on the power play for over twelve minutes in the first two periods.

At least the problems are fixable, and Luongo looked great, so I'm not stressing out. And for some reason Pittsburgh also dropping Game 1 sets me a little more at ease.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Apr 12, 2012)

Ugh, I 'm not happy with the Flyers winning the first game, but upsets me more than that is that I found out they concussed Nathan Horton and now he can't play because of that concussion. That's why I wanted the Penguins to win.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 12, 2012)

Weber got fined $2500
Bitz has a hearing(he got 2 games)

and Helm is out for the playoffs with cut wrist


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 12, 2012)

WOOOO!   CHRIS KELLY IN OT!

GO BOSTON!


----------



## Prince of Pop (Apr 13, 2012)

Kuwabara99 said:


> WOOOO!   CHRIS KELLY IN OT!
> 
> GO BOSTON!



YEAH!!! I got a smile on my face since last night, I didn't watch most of the game, because the Rangers and Senators game were also on CBC the same night, but as they went on 2nd intermission, they put the feed from Boston on and they did it again after the game was over so that I can see the Bruins in action.

Plus I can't believe after the overtime winning goal the glass fell and hit Krejci on the head. OUCH! Still it was worth it.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 14, 2012)

Kings shitting all over the Canucks.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 14, 2012)

ugh, pens probably need to sweep philly at philly to win this series


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 14, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> ugh, pens probably need to sweep philly at philly to win this series



I know the hype machine media outlets would like you to believe that Crosby is the best player in the NHL and all, but his defense is fucking atrocious. He may be the most skilled player offensively, but his inability to play two-way hockey is annoying. The same goes for Malkin--fucking Couturier skated circles around him in the Pens' zone tonight.

I feel bad for Marc-Andre Blurry... he's let in some soft goals, but the lack of D in front of him has been flat out embarrassing.

I won't lie, I'll be happy if Pittsburgh is bounced in the first round. I have nothing against the organization itself, but the bandwagon fans in that city make me never want to see them win another Cup.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 14, 2012)

man,   LA sure has shown up.   compared to all season where they had to rely on Quick and the Bettman points to get in

even Penner is scoring

eh.   that Neal trade was a master plan to sabotage the Pens^^
we gave em Niskanen

plenty scoring but terrible D

Grossman in Philly isnt as bad cause he has support goals to lean on


----------



## Zach (Apr 14, 2012)

So hard to believe Vancouver lost the first 2 games


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 14, 2012)

This Bruins/Caps series is a nice contrast from the Flyers/Pens series, yet still as equally competitive. This has been a real enjoyable game today--same type of pacing as the first game, as well as a 0-0 score (_go figure_).


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 14, 2012)

lol @ ending of sharks and blues. so glorious.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 14, 2012)

Oh, those Canucks. Now they wanna get eliminated from the playoffs in America?


----------



## Sasuko (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey, with Luongo in net, Daniel Sedin absent and constant line changes, Canucks just might just lose the Cup.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 15, 2012)

Every top seed in the Playoffs have given away home ice in the first round. That's crazy.


----------



## Sasuko (Apr 15, 2012)

Doesn't look promising...where I'm at...


----------



## b0rt (Apr 15, 2012)

everyone in Canada outside of BC wants the Canucks to lose. doesn't matter who their opponents would be. just happens to of course be Kings so the Kings team will get a boost for sure knowing most of Canada wants them to win, might get them some Canadian bandwagon fans too over the course of the playoffs.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 15, 2012)

that was a sick steal by Datsuyk for the goal

would be tied if not for the buzzer


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 15, 2012)

Lots of Wings fans are complaining about the refs--and I do think there is substance to their arguments, but at the end of the day, it doesn't change the result.

It sucks watching your team lose in the Playoffs, but realistically, in all of my pools I picked the Preds to win this series in 7 games. They're legitimate Stanley Cup contenders this year. If there is a bright spot to take away from today's loss, it's the emergence of Gustav Nyquist. This kid HAS to play on Datsyuk's line to start the game in game 4, he just has to.

This series is far from over, but even if the Wings manage to win the series, I think they'll be too spent, both emotionally and physically, to make a long run for the Cup this postseason.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 15, 2012)

20,000+ fans chanting _"CROSBY SUCKS!"_ even when he's not on the ice.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 15, 2012)

Sidney Crosby is one of the biggest pussies in sports. He's like A-Rod's little sister.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 15, 2012)

funny 

Giroux cant even beat him in a fight

Just remember that pussy beat your Wings.    only him and the Devils have that pleasure in the past 20 years

looks like Schenn is out for good

Flyers are playing with fire.    they may win this series but the next will be a whitewash with the injuries adding on


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 15, 2012)

Kuwabara99 said:


> funny
> 
> Giroux cant even beat him in a fight
> 
> ...



...It wasn't even a fight, that was my point. Crosby has a full inch and 25lbs. on Giroux, yet Crosby looked like a handicapped kid trying to fight, it was pathetic.

As for the Pens beating my Wings, so what? We beat them the year before, it's not like we didn't pull one over him either.

Crosby is a bitch. That entire Pens organization is filled with bitches, as evident by all the cheap shots, which have managed to make the Flyers look classy.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 15, 2012)

that hit by asham was bad, real bad.

Fleury is getting no help on defense though, people blaming him on facebook is just


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 15, 2012)

hate hate hate.   Flyers and Wings fans are jealous much

its so sad when your fans are transplants cause they hate living in their own city.    no jobs in Detroit, so they flock to Dallas


GO Preds


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 15, 2012)

Kuwabara99 said:


> hate hate hate.   Flyers and Wings fans are jealous much
> 
> its so sad when your fans are transplants cause they hate living in their own city
> 
> ...



What do I have to be jealous of? I've watched my team win four Stanley Cups in 12 seasons, I have a lot of memories to share with family and friends because of that. Tell me, can you say that? Can many other NHL fans say that about their teams? Probably not. I can at least say I've had the benefit of growing up and watching my squad make the Playoffs for 21 straight seasons, can you? Nope. As a matter of fact, aren't you a Stars fan? Where is your team at? What position are they drafting in again?

I think the last time your team made the Playoffs, my squad beat them in six to make it to the Cup finals, who they then beat Crosby's Pens to win it all.

Yeah, who's jealous of who now?


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 15, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> What do I have to be jealous of? I've watched my team win four Stanley Cups in 12 seasons, I have a lot of memories to share with family and friends because of that. Tell me, can you say that? Can many other NHL fans say that about their teams? Probably not. I can at least say I've had the benefit of growing up and watching my squad make the Playoffs for 21 straight seasons, can you? Nope. As a matter of fact, aren't you a Stars fan? Where is your team at? What position are they drafting in again?
> 
> I think the last time your team made the Playoffs, my squad beat them in six to make it to the Cup finals, who they then beat Crosby's Pens to win it all.
> 
> Yeah, who's jealous of who now?



someone wasnt bashing the Pens till today

just remember.  your guys are at the CAP.     we have a new owner and plenty to spend.    could get Parise


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 15, 2012)

Kuwabara99 said:


> someone wasnt bashing the Pens till today



I strongly dislike the city of Pittsburgh and their exorbitant amount of bandwagon fans. I respect the PLAY of guys like Crosby and Malkin, but as I pointed out, the minute that organization had to face real adversity, they showed their true colors. They're dirty. They're far from class. They're nowhere near being the organization that the major sports media outlets make them out to be. If anything, as a general fan of the NHL itself and not exclusively one club, I have every right to point that out.

The Pittsburgh Penguins are bitchmade, in every sense of the word.



> just remember. your guys are at the CAP. we have a new owner and plenty to spend. could get Parise



Do you even watch the NHL, or are you just a bandwagon fan? The Wings are going to be more than $20 million under the cap. Tell me, who would Parise rather go play for? 

Apparently you can get the whole trilogy for ?4.99.

_"If General Manager Ken Holland is interested in Parise he won’t have to bend over too far backwards in trying to sell his organization to the 27-year-old winger."_


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 15, 2012)

Flyers were born into the league as punks

still are

their coach was a douche when he got in Ott's way.   he's lucky he wasnt run over.  Ott has more class than that.   he wont tell people to F*** themselves


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 15, 2012)

This convo


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 15, 2012)

Kuwabara99 said:


> Flyers were born into the league as punks
> 
> still are



So what? At least they're not taking running cheap shots this series like the Pens have.



> their coach was a douche when he got in Ott's way.   he's lucky he wasnt run over.  Ott has more class than that.   he wont tell people to F*** themselves



CRYYYYYYYYIINNNNN'.

Hey, what happened to the rest of your argument? Did I dismantle your shitty rebuttals about the Wings that easily?


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 15, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> So what? At least they're not taking running cheap shots this series like the Pens have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nah.   just bored of your team.   can't wait to see Weber laugh at them when they are out .  Yankees of the NHL

oh ya.  Bertuzzi's quite the cheap artist himself.   Steve Moore would know


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 15, 2012)

Kuwabara99 said:


> nah.   just bored of your team.   can't wait to see Weber laugh at them when they are .  Yankees of the NHL



If you think your kindergarten comebacks of being happy if my team is eliminated is going to some how hurt my feelings, you're wrong. Again, I at least get to watch my team play Playoff hockey, while your jealousy seeps through to the point that you have to root for other squads to eliminate my team, because your own is too shitty to even make the Playoffs. Hell of a chokejob in the last week there, I tell ya.

And if the Wings do get eliminated--oh well. They have nothing to hang their heads about, Nashville is a legitimate Cup contender.

And as for being the Yankees of the NHL, that is very complimentary, not an insult at all. Although, the Wings' organization clearly has more class and admiration than the Yankees ever will.



> oh ya. Bertuzzi's quite the cheap artist himself. Steve Moore would know



Good Lord, talk about reaching. Give it up already. That was how many years ago? Bertuzzi paid his dues, and he's reinvented himself as both a person and a player.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 15, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> \
> I think the last time your team made the Playoffs, my squad beat them in six to make it to the Cup finals, who they then beat Crosby's Pens to win it all.
> \



Just to comment on this I loved that series, Fluery put the team on his back those games

I remember that OT win where Fluery blocked 50+(I could be wrong but it was a lot) shots


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 15, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> Just to comment on this I loved that series, Fluery put the team on his back those games
> 
> I remember that OT win where Fluery blocked 50+(I could be wrong but it was a lot) shots



Both series were amazing. I'd like to see a rubber match between the two teams in the next two or three years, and I think it can happen.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 15, 2012)

It probbaly will happen, Penguins are too good to not go back and Wings seem to be there every other year


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 15, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> It probbaly will happen, Penguins are too good to not go back and Wings seem to be there every other year



Wings definitely have some older guys in Lidstrom, Homer, and Bertuzzi, but I think non-Wings fans are deceptive of that. They assume the Wings are "old" and that they'll eventually fall off. I guess they overlook the fact that while Datsyuk, Z, Kronwall, and Franzena are all on the front half of their 30s, they have young guns in Helm, Abdelkader, Miller, Filppula, Emmerton, Nyquist, White, Smith, Ericsson, Quincy, etc, etc.

They're actually younger this year than they have been the last three years. They can rebuild on the fly when the time comes--I get the feeling they'll do it the same way the Flyers did, which I would approve of.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 15, 2012)

well well

Grossman knee on knee on Neal.   former Stars.    Flyers getting dirty too


costly cause Neal scored


----------



## Nakor (Apr 15, 2012)

Pens can't keep committing penalties. flyers are too good on the PP.

edit: sucks that I called that


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 15, 2012)

yeah pretty much....


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 15, 2012)

woooo Staal.

what a game


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 15, 2012)

Staal i love you


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 15, 2012)

The goaltending in this series...


----------



## Nakor (Apr 15, 2012)

For real. It's just not good. Fleury was alright in the first 2 games, the defense was just horrible. Now fleury is sucking and the defense still sucks. 

seems everytime the pens score, the flyers score within the next few minutes.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 15, 2012)

Kunitz


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 15, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> Kunitz



Is he on the Flyers payroll?


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 15, 2012)

Wow.

Fleury needs to be pulled.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 15, 2012)

.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 15, 2012)

now pull Fluery please?


----------



## Early (Apr 15, 2012)

SIMMONDS!!!!!

Kind of feel bad for Fleury, this is torture for both goalies but especially him. oh well.

DOOP DOOP DOOP


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 15, 2012)

Also I agree Fluery needs to be pulled now 

I cant really blame him for that one since it wasnt to soft of a goal but im worried about his psyche

this same thing happened in the reg season last year where the defense would give fluery no help whatsoever and eventually he just started sucking legitimatly


----------



## Nakor (Apr 15, 2012)

How about the entire Pens defense gets pulled?

He could have bailed out the defense with a save there, but that was not Fleury's fault.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm actually shocked at how terrible Pittsburgh's defense has been.

They're not even decent, they've been flat out fucking abysmal.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 15, 2012)

The Pens defense has been bad all year. Fleury was bailing them out all year long. At the end of the year he started to unravel a bit maybe due to the number of games he played and that carried over to the playoffs.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 15, 2012)

I've seen Johan Franzen show up in that RAM commercial more than I've seen him show up in the Playoffs so far.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 15, 2012)

It was the same way last year. I just blew it off and assumed it was cause Crosby and Malkin wernt there but this might be a coaching issue.

I like Bylsma but if he doesnt fix this im gonna have some questions


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 15, 2012)

looks like the Canucks will use Schnider tonight.    gotta stop the bleeding

Niskanen and Grossman are both weak defenders on both sides.    its why the Stars traded them away


----------



## Nakor (Apr 15, 2012)

Bylsma's coaching style plays into it, but the defensemen we have just suck. You said you think it started last year? Well isn't that when Martin and Michalik were signed? I don't think that's a coincidence. It's also when Gill and Scuderi weren't retained.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 15, 2012)

so much for backup


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 15, 2012)

Gordie Howe hat trick for Giroux.


----------



## Early (Apr 15, 2012)

Fleury got pulled...uh oh maybe they wont give up any mo- GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL ROO!!!!


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 15, 2012)

Its just when I started to notice it but its possible

god damn it johnson


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 15, 2012)

Early said:


> Fleury got pulled...uh oh maybe they wont give up any mo- GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL ROO!!!!



I bet Fleury was thinking... _"I could've stopped that."_


----------



## Nakor (Apr 15, 2012)

Haha. I agree with you all about pulling Fleury. His confidence had to be shot from playing behind a shitty defense. 

They focused on defensemen who can move the puck up the ice, rather than getting ones that are more defense oriented, such as Hal Gill and Rob Scudari. 

Pens will get swept.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 15, 2012)

Nakor said:


> Haha. I agree with you all about pulling Fleury. His confidence had to be shot from playing behind a shitty defense.
> 
> They focused on defensemen who can move the puck up the ice, rather than getting ones that are more defense oriented, such as Hal Gill and Rob Scudari.
> 
> Pens will get swept.



yeah.   they miss Gill for sure.   and Nashville isnt even playing him


looks like Neal will get fined for that.      leaving his feet.    the guy was ok leaving the ice


brawls galore this game


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 15, 2012)

Johnson isnt a better goalie than fluery, but he has a knack of going on hot streaks

maybe we can shut philly out the next four games /extreme false hope mode activated


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 15, 2012)

Wow, wtf happened to the Penguins.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 15, 2012)

I am seriously baffled at how classless the Penguins really are.

They are the dirtiest team in the NHL.

What a bunch of fucking pansies. Can't lose with class.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 15, 2012)

my cable went wonky so i havent been watching almost all of the third(the channel isnt working)


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 15, 2012)

Neal tries to go after Giroux.

Wow, fucking BITCH MADE.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 15, 2012)

talk about a travesty of a series


course its all thanks to a weak ass division format


----------



## Early (Apr 15, 2012)

Penguins not going down without a fight. A fistfight actually, they don't have much fight on the ice.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 15, 2012)

Early said:


> Penguins not going down without a fight. A fistfight actually, they don't have much fight on the ice.



Pens=the new bullies?


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 15, 2012)

This could go down as the greatest Playoff sweep of all time should the Flyers win game four.


----------



## Early (Apr 15, 2012)

PA announcer trololololol


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 15, 2012)

Kuwabara99 said:


> Pens=the new bullies?



Too bad that aside from Letang, their entire roster is filled with pussies. They don't even fight, they just take cheap shots and act like girls when actually confronted about it.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 15, 2012)

the one thing I will give you about Crosby,  is that he went after one of the weakest Stars for a fight a few years ago.    and now him and Niskanen are on the same team  

Irony

I was at that game


goal 8 again   lol


----------



## Early (Apr 15, 2012)

This is one of the best times Ive ever had being a philly fan. All the hard times endured only serve to magnify the good times.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 15, 2012)

Early said:


> This is one of the best times Ive ever had being a philly fan. All the hard times endured only serve to magnify the good times.



yep.  they finally have the offensive talent to make a run

wouldnt it be wild if they got the Kings?   xd


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 15, 2012)

Early said:


> This is one of the best times Ive ever had being a philly fan. All the hard times endured only serve to magnify the good times.



Your team has a really bright future, too.

Giroux and Couturier will be stars for years to come.


----------



## Early (Apr 15, 2012)

The only issue has been, Bryz has been mediocre at BEST. This seems no different than previous seasons with all the bad goaltending. But I do enjoy the talented offense.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 15, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I am seriously baffled at how classless the Penguins really are.
> 
> They are the dirtiest team in the NHL.
> 
> What a bunch of fucking pansies. Can't lose with class.



Wow, exaggerate much? The Flyers have done the same shit to the Pens before when they've been down. Not in this series, but in the past few years. 

The Flyers are more than happy to fight the Pens. After the brawls, the penalties were mostly the same. 

The Asham hit was classless. I will give you that. 



TetraVaal said:


> Too bad that aside from Letang, their entire roster is filled with pussies. They don't even fight, they just take cheap shots and act like girls when actually confronted about it.



Huh? You're clearly just making stuff up now. The reason Adams went after Hartnell was because he didn't want him fighting Crosby. You never want your superstar to fight a brawler. Crosby was holding Hartnell back so he didn't go after Neal as he was escorted to the penalty box.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 15, 2012)

almost time for trap hockey


Devils and Panthers


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## Nakor (Apr 15, 2012)

Yup I just looked at that. 

Pens - 64
Flyers - 59


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 15, 2012)

blues and sharks had over 100 PMs yesterday


rough playoffs


----------



## Nakor (Apr 15, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Key thing here being the past. The Flyers have completely reworked their roster, for the most part. Hell, I'm not even saying that Philly isn't dirty--they're just not AS dirty as the Pens, so suck me and suck me good.


Do you even know what a rivalry is? The teams have a rivalry, not the players. The rivalry has been going on since Jagr was a Penguin, which was over 10 years ago.

The only truly dirty hit was the Asham hit. 



> Crosby is a bitch. The Pens are a bunch of bitches.


Then what is Giroux? As I recall he got taken down by Crosby in a fair fight.



			
				Kuwabara99 said:
			
		

> blues and sharks had over 100 PMs yesterday



The blues and the sharks don't even have a rivalry and they had almost as many PMs. According to Tetra, both of those teams must be the most dirty teams in the NHL too.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 15, 2012)

Nakor said:


> Do you even know what a rivalry is? The teams have a rivalry, not the players. The rivalry has been going on since Jagr was a Penguin, which was over 10 years ago.
> 
> The only truly dirty hit was the Asham hit.
> 
> ...



reminds me of Wings and Avs.   ahhhh those were the days.....

Claude Lemieux.   the most hated man in Detroit


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 15, 2012)

Nakor said:


> Do you even know what a rivalry is? The teams have a rivalry, not the players. The rivalry has been going on since Jagr was a Penguin, which was over 10 years ago.



Holy shit you're dumb. The fact you state the obvious so much is amusing.

Rivalry or not, the Pens have shown today that they're lowest of the low in the NHL. 



> The only truly dirty hit was the Asham hit.




Oh yeah, Neal head-hunting Couturier was clean as all hell. You knob.



> Then what is Giroux? As I recall he got taken down by Crosby in a fair fight.



It was hardly a fight, which is why people like myself were mocking Crosby.

But as I mentioned earlier, I guess Crosby is a bonafide fist-thrower going after a guy who's damn near 30lbs smaller.





> The blues and the sharks don't even have a rivalry and they had almost as many PMs. According to Tetra, both of those teams must be the most dirty teams in the NHL too.



Actually, both of those teams have a reputation for being dirty.

Too many dumb people in this thread.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 15, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Too many dumb people in this thread.



you're welcome^^

course,  Ovechkin is dirty as heck too.   Can't deny that.  both him and Malkin slash

anyway.    bout to start Panthers and Devils.   I wanna see the rats fly again.    though the Devils match up better against the Flyers.   unless the Flyers pull a 96 meltdown


----------



## Nakor (Apr 15, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Holy shit you're dumb. The fact you state the obvious so much is amusing.
> 
> Rivalry or not, the Pens have shown today that they're lowest of the low in the NHL.


I have to state the obvious for idiots like you. What's so different about what the Pens did today that other teams don't do at some point in a season? 




> Oh yeah, Neal head-hunting Couturier was clean as all hell. You knob.



He hit him in his upper chest. Maybe some of his arm caught his chin, but that was incidental and not the main blow of the hit. He left his feet, which should have been a penalty but that's it.



> It was hardly a fight, which is why people like myself were mocking Crosby.
> 
> But as I mentioned earlier, I guess Crosby is a bonafide fist-thrower going after a guy who's damn near 30lbs smaller.


Yeah because Crosby took him down so quickly. Well then that is poor on Giroux's teammates for not rescuing him since he is so much smaller. 




> Actually, both of those teams have a reputation for being dirty.


Every team in hockey plays dirty at times. The NHL wants teams to so they can increase ratings. The NHL is secretly loving the Pens/Flyers game. 




Kuwabara99 said:


> you're welcome^^
> 
> course,  Ovechkin is dirty as heck too.   Can't deny that.  both him and Malkin slash



They do and Ovechkin leaves his feet all the time when hitting people like Neal did today.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 15, 2012)

sweetness.    Razor is covering this game.    did an interview with Parise.   oh the possibilities for my Stars

course his dad played for the N Stars


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 15, 2012)

Nakor said:


> 1.) I have to state the obvious for idiots like you.
> 
> 2.) What's so different about what the Pens did today that other teams don't do at some point in a season?



1.) Big words from someone who can't articulate themselves in a consistent manner. The reason you have to state the obvious is because you're the bottom-of-the-barrel debater who struggles to actually make a conclusive point.

2.) The difference is that there are a bevy of teams who don't do it to such a superfluous degree. I've stated before that I think Philly is a very physical, antagonistic organization with the history of playing dirty to go along with that rep. However, anyone with half a brain knows that the Flyers came into this season with a new make-up, and while trying to incorporate younger, more skilled players, they dropped a lot of their "dirty" play in the process.

There are dirty teams in the NHL, but none of them showed through more than Pittsburgh did today.



> He hit him in his upper chest. Maybe some of his arm caught his chin, but that was incidental and not the main blow of the hit. He left his feet, which should have been a penalty but that's it.



Incidental my ass? He didn't play the puck.

Jeez, you're in no position to be calling anyone an idiot.



> Yeah because Crosby took him down so quickly. Well then that is poor on Giroux's teammates for not rescuing him since he is so much smaller.



Crosby doesn't have the reputation of being a banger. In fact, when Hartnell asked him if he wanted to go, Crosby said no.

The fact that he took down Giroux is irrelevant, as I already stated neither guy are fighters. Crosby is just an idiot for looking like an absolute CLOWN trying to fight--how do you fail to see the point in that? 



> Every team in hockey plays dirty at times. The NHL wants teams to so they can increase ratings. The NHL is secretly loving the Pens/Flyers game.



There's a difference between antagonizing teams, throwing some shots, instigating fights, etc. than putting on the ugly display of unprofessionalism that Pittsburgh did today.

You're not the brightest crayon in the box, that's for sure. You know nothing about the NHL.

Chalk this up as another victory for the Vaal man.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 15, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Incidental my ass? He didn't play the puck, you fucking clown.



ok.  lets not get the mod's attention.   simmer it down


1-0 Panthers


----------



## Nakor (Apr 15, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> 1.) Big words from someone who can't articulate themselves in a consistent manner. The reason you have to state the obvious is because you're the bottom-of-the-barrel debater who struggles to actually make a conclusive point.


My point was simple, it was a rivalry game. You said they got rid of players which you used as justification for why a rivalry shouldn't exist anymore between. I explained to you that it doesn't matter since teams have rivalries with other teams. My Jagr example was to show you that even after 10 years the rough play between them hasn't changed. Pretty straight forward reasoning by me. 



> 2.) The difference is that there are a bevy of teams who don't do it to such a superfluous degree. I've stated before that I think Philly is a very physical, antagonistic organization with the history of playing dirty to go along with that rep. However, anyone with half a brain knows that the Flyers came into this season with a new make-up, and while trying to incorporate younger, more skilled players, they dropped a lot of their "dirty" play in the process.
> 
> There are dirty teams in the NHL, but none of them showed through more than Pittsburgh did today.


You're justification is still wrong. It doesn't matter how much they change their team. It's still a Flyers/Pens game. They are always going to play hard and fight each other. Penalties are going to be committed. It's been like this for years. The Flyers may play less dirty against other teams, just like the Pens do, but once these teams line up against each other everything changes. 



> Incidental my ass? He didn't play the puck, you fucking clown.
> 
> Jeez, you're in no position to be calling anyone an idiot.



In hockey you can check people without playing the puck. Have you watched hockey before? 




> The fact that he took down Giroux is irrelevant, as I already stated neither guy are fighters. Crosby is just an idiot for looking like an absolute CLOWN trying to fight--how do you fail to see the point in that?


Since you offered no evidence or justification for your point I'll just assume you are making things up. 





> There's a difference between antagonizing teams, throwing some shots, instigating fights, etc. than putting on the ugly display of unprofessionalism that Pittsburgh did today.


Besides the Asham hit, that's all the Penguins did was instigate fights, and antagonized the Flyers. So you have still yet to explain the difference between what the Pens did today and how that stands above what other teams do at some point during a season.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 15, 2012)

2-0 Panthers

strange 5 on 3 with 2 Devils going to box on same play


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 15, 2012)

Nakor said:


> My point was simple, it was a rivalry game. You said they got rid of players which you used as justification for why a rivalry shouldn't exist anymore between. I explained to you that it doesn't matter since teams have rivalries with other teams. My Jagr example was to show you that even after 10 years the rough play between them hasn't changed. Pretty straight forward reasoning by me.



That's not a valid point in this regard since I'm not arguing whether or not it's a rivalry game. The fact still remains that you don't see other teams stooping to the level of the Pens, displaying such an extensive amount of unprofessionalism, which results in a black eye for the NHL, especially when you consider that they're supposedly one of the "faces" for the league. I don't know how many times I've had to say it now, but I'm ok with teams instigating minor stuff here and there, but what the Pens did today was inexcusable, rivalry or not. 




> You're justification is still wrong. It doesn't matter how much they change their team. It's still a Flyers/Pens game. They are always going to play hard and fight each other. Penalties are going to be committed. It's been like this for years. The Flyers may play less dirty against other teams, just like the Pens do, but once these teams line up against each other everything changes.



Oh, ok. So by your ass backwards logic, every team that has a rival to it should result in an excessive amount of game misconducts and players being thrown out for constantly showing dirty play. That would be like me saying it would be alright for my Red Wings to act in the same manner the Pens did today while playing Nashville... or Chicago... or St. Louis. Good grief, your logic sucks.



> In hockey you can check people without playing the puck. Have you watched hockey before?



  

Have YOU watched hockey before? You can't charge a player who isn't playing the puck, YOU UNINFORMED guy. Why else do you think Neal received a 10 minute misconduct AFTER charging Giroux?! Good Lord, is there anyone on this board besides myself who actually understands the rules of the NHL?



> Since you offered no evidence or justification for your point I'll just assume you are making things up.



What exactly am I making up?  



> Besides the Asham hit, that's all the Penguins did was instigate fights, and antagonized the Flyers. So you have still yet to explain the difference between what the Pens did today and how that stands above what other teams do at some point during a season.



There's no hope for you. There just isn't. I really hate people like you. You're the reason why this world is so dumb nowadays.

I just mentioned Neal's misconduct, Engelland's misconduct, the roughing penalties, which all were instigated BY Pittsburgh. It's funny how you can't refute the fact that the Flyers have actually changed the complexion of their organization--instead of being the team that instigates fights, it was the Pens sinking to the lower level, because they couldn't hack it against the Flyers onslaught.

Please, set yourself on fire. You're a waste.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 15, 2012)

Panthers win!   let the rats fly!     god I missed that.   I remember 96 so well

theres one thing most dont notice.   Schenn left his feet on his supposed clean hit that got the Asham retaliation.   its when you hit,  the backlash makes you go up.   Fistric did something like that against Nino N and got 3 games

one suspension that was so dumb was the Carkner one.   that is plain thuggery.  just 1 game for 7 sucker punches while Boyle was down


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 15, 2012)

That Devils/Panthers game was boring as shit til' the third period.

I wish the Devils had one--I had this friend who was a mega-Panthers fan and he turned out to be an enormous douche. It brings me happiness thinking about how much the Panthers have sucked for the last decade. They better enjoy their Playoff time now, 'cause they'll be a lottery team again next season.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 15, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> That Devils/Panthers game was boring as shit til' the third period.
> 
> I wish the Devils had one--I had this friend who was a mega-Panthers fan and he turned out to be an enormous douche. It brings me happiness thinking about how much the Panthers have sucked for the last decade. They better enjoy their Playoff time now, 'cause they'll be a lottery team again next season.



well,  hate breeds hate right?   he proly hates your guts too
probably hopes your Wings dont win another cup past 08


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 15, 2012)

Kuwabara99 said:


> well,  hate breeds hate right?   he proly hates your guts too





I don't even hate him. He's just an insufferable douche who is going to hate _himself_ for the rest of his life.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 15, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I don't even hate him. He's just an insufferable douche who is going to hate _himself_ for the rest of his life.



good call.   you sure got me there

I know some people here can say the wrong things,  but please dont bash them outright.  we all want our fav teams to succeed.  


Kings/Canucks scoreless so far.    gonna be an interesting 2nd.

wow....looking through my old hockey card collection,  I have 2 Giroux rookies.     lucky.    make me some money

Edit:  wow.....Henrik Sedin got run over.   hes off to the room.  Brown has always been a douche.      Sedin came back.   thats good


----------



## Sasuko (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh 2 powerplays against the Canucks? Really, we can't afford that. Just left a 4 on 3.

Haha Mitchell gets a cross-check penalty. Lol. 4-4.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 15, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> That's not a valid point in this regard since I'm not arguing whether or not it's a rivalry game. The fact still remains that you don't see other teams stooping to the level of the Pens, displaying such an extensive amount of unprofessionalism, which results in a black eye for the NHL, especially when you consider that they're supposedly one of the "faces" for the league. I don't know how many times I've had to say it now, but I'm ok with teams instigating minor stuff here and there, but what the Pens did today was inexcusable, rivalry or not.


What specific hit/fight was excessive then? The 10 minute majors and game misconducts were mostly because it was happening too much. Nothing they did was any worse than a normal fight. Other than Asham's hit, which I've already agreed was pathetic and has no room for in hockey. There was just so many of them that it was delaying the game and the refs had to get it under control. 



> Oh, ok. So by your ass backwards logic, every team that has a rival to it should result in an excessive amount of game misconducts and players being thrown out for constantly showing dirty play. That would be like me saying it would be alright for my Red Wings to act in the same manner the Pens did today while playing Nashville... or Chicago... or St. Louis. Good grief, your logic sucks.


Not at all. Not every Philly/Pitt game results in this many penalties. There were a lot of penalties and I think it was building up since the end of the regular season. But games like this do happen between rivals and it shouldn't be unexpected. If Detroit was getting crushed by the opposing team and needed to pump some life into their game then I would expect some of them to get in a few fights. 

If you remember the game, most of the big penalties and game misconducts really only happened after play was over and guys were just pushing each other. Instead of stopping there they actually started fighting each other head on, hence all the penalties by the refs to get control of the game. The number of actual penalties that happened during play were about the same as a normal game.




> Have YOU watched hockey before? You can't charge a player who isn't playing the puck, YOU UNINFORMED guy. Why else do you think Neal received a 10 minute misconduct AFTER charging Giroux?! Good Lord, is there anyone on this board besides myself who actually understands the rules of the NHL?



You clearly don't know what a charging penalty is. Here is a wiki link to it:



It has nothing to do with hitting a player who isn't playing the puck. You can be penalized for charging someone even if they are playing the puck. Neal committed a charge on Giroux, just like he did with Couturier. The refs didn't see him leave his feet with Couturier so he wasn't penalized for charging. If charging had anything to do with hitting a player who isn't playing the puck then Neal would have been penalized for the hit on Couturier since it seems they saw the hit just missed him leaving his feet. He was given a game misconduct because of all the previous penalties and he was just instigating more by committing an obvious charge on someone. 

Since you don't know the definition of charging, you must not understand the rules of the NHL.



> What exactly am I making up?



Making up the definition of charging. 




> I just mentioned Neal's misconduct, Engelland's misconduct, the roughing penalties, which all were instigated BY Pittsburgh. It's funny how you can't refute the fact that the Flyers have actually changed the complexion of their organization--instead of being the team that instigates fights, it was the Pens sinking to the lower level, because they couldn't hack it against the Flyers onslaught.


Why would the Flyers instigate fights in a game they are winning? That makes no sense. The point of instigating fights is to pump up your team and since the Pens were losing it made sense for them to start some fights. The Flyers would have done the same thing if their positions were reversed. 

If you want to talk about instigation, the Asham hit on Schenn was actually instigated by Schenn charging Paul Martin. Schenn was penalized for charging. Asham just stepped over the line by cross checking Schenn so high up and then hitting him after he fell to the ice. So the Flyers were committing penalties and instigating fights too. Big deal.

Oh and I can also bring up Schenn skating 10 feet after the whistle is blown and cross checking crosby in the back in their second to last game against the Pens in the regular season. Things like that probably had a lot to due with the boiling over of tensions between these two teams. These two teams do stuff like that all the time and it just builds up until games like this happen. 

Until the NHL bans fighting, this type of play will continue across the league.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 15, 2012)

Nakor said:


> Until the NHL bans fighting, this type of play will continue across the league.



which 99/100 voters agree.   fighting should stay

part of the game

Max Lappierre sure gets a lot of penalties in a game


----------



## Nakor (Apr 16, 2012)

Kuwabara99 said:


> which 99/100 voters agree.   fighting should stay
> 
> part of the game



I agree it will stay because it helps the league gain attention.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 16, 2012)

Nakor said:


> What specific hit/fight was excessive then? The 10 minute majors and game misconducts were mostly because it was happening too much. Nothing they did was any worse than a normal fight. Other than Asham's hit, which I've already agreed was pathetic and has no room for in hockey. There was just so many of them that it was delaying the game and the refs had to get it under control.



The game misconducts only happened because of the Pens constantly instigating a bunch of bullshit with a bunch of cheap shots. Why is it so hard for you to comprehend this? 



> Not at all. Not every Philly/Pitt game results in this many penalties. There were a lot of penalties and I think it was building up since the end of the regular season. But games like this do happen between rivals and it shouldn't be unexpected. If Detroit was getting crushed by the opposing team and needed to pump some life into their game then I would expect some of them to get in a few fights.



It's not a matter of penalties, you dope--it's the fact that the supposed face of the NHL stooped to the lowest level possible to try and get a point across. They couldn't hang with the Flyers, so their way of retaliating was to take cheap shots at the Flyers two best players--with Neal cheap shotting both of them.

As for the Wings, they seldomly get into fights and even when they do, it's not for any cheap reasons. If they wanted to ignite their play by instigating an opposing team while being down big, why didn't they do it to Montreal the day before the All-Star break?

Get real.



> If you remember the game, most of the big penalties and game misconducts really only happened after play was over and guys were just pushing each other. Instead of stopping there they actually started fighting each other head on, hence all the penalties by the refs to get control of the game. The number of actual penalties that happened during play were about the same as a normal game.



No, the game misconducts happened because the refs finally got fed up with the Pens cheap shotting the Flyers. The only reason any of the Flyers players were tossed were for RIGHTFULLY retaliating after putting up with it the whole fucking game.



> You clearly don't know what a charging penalty is. Here is a wiki link to it:
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with hitting a player who isn't playing the puck. You can be penalized for charging someone even if they are playing the puck. Neal committed a charge on Giroux, just like he did with Couturier. The refs didn't see him leave his feet with Couturier so he wasn't penalized for charging. If charging had anything to do with hitting a player who isn't playing the puck then Neal would have been penalized for the hit on Couturier since it seems they saw the hit just missed him leaving his feet. He was given a game misconduct because of all the previous penalties and he was just instigating more by committing an obvious charge on someone.



_"Rule 41 of the NHL rulebook dictates that charging "shall mean the actions of a player or goalkeeper who, as a result of distance traveled, shall violently check an opponent in any manner. A 'charge' may be the result of a check into the boards, into the goal frame or *in open ice.*"_ 

I'm sorry, you were saying? 

And you said Neal didn't get a charging call: _"	James Neal : Charging  - 2 min @ 15:18 in the third period."_ This was when he went after Couturier, you dolt.

Then he received the game misconduct when he went after Giroux.



> Since you don't know the definition of charging, you must not understand the rules of the NHL.



Hey pot... meet this kettle. 



> Making up the definition of charging.



You just got Al CapOWNED.



> Why would the Flyers instigate fights in a game they are winning? That makes no sense. The point of instigating fights is to pump up your team and since the Pens were losing it made sense for them to start some fights. The Flyers would have done the same thing if their positions were reversed.



Philly wasn't leading by a discrepant margin, so talk about reaching for the shallowest reason possible to justify your extremely retarded argument. 

The Pens weren't trying to fight... they were trying to take cheap shots at players because the Flyers were beating them in the skill game.



> If you want to talk about instigation, the Asham hit on Schenn was actually instigated by Schenn charging Paul Martin. Schenn was penalized for charging. Asham just stepped over the line by cross checking Schenn so high up and then hitting him after he fell to the ice. So the Flyers were committing penalties and instigating fights too. Big deal.



They weren't taking cheap shots at people, big difference you knob.



> Until the NHL bans fighting, this type of play will continue across the league.



Fighting doesn't need to be banned--cheap shots do.

You know nothing about hockey. Not a single thing.

Just drink bleach.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 16, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Quick is playing his ass off for the Kings. He's been unbelievable in all three games so far.



for some reason,  when he crouches.  he makes me think of Kelly Hrudey back in the day

but ya.   you are right about the Pens,   they absolutely cant play like that game 4.    and Fluery needs to step up as well as the D


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 16, 2012)

Anyone else getting sick of NBC sports playing the same fucking commercials over and over?


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 16, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Anyone else getting sick of NBC sports playing the same fucking commercials over and over?



*raises hand*

anyone miss ESPN playoff broadcasts?

Edit:  OMG FINALLY.    and its Brown.  Ironic


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 16, 2012)

Modern ESPN sucks dick, though. I hate ESPN so much now--they would ruin the NHL, IMO.


----------



## Sasuko (Apr 16, 2012)

Nice one, Brown.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 16, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Modern ESPN sucks dick, though. I hate ESPN so much now--they would ruin the NHL, IMO.



Im talking late 90s,  Bill Clement and Gary Thorne


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 16, 2012)

Kuwabara99 said:


> Im talking late 90s,  Bill Clement and Gary Thorne



Oh, I know. I'm just saying that I wouldn't want to modern ESPN hosting the NHL games.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 16, 2012)

Kings winning again.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 16, 2012)

oh noe!

delay of game on Canucks in last 2 mins.    OUCH


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 16, 2012)

The two favorites for each conference are on the verge of being swept in the FIRST round.

This is insane.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 16, 2012)

ya.  crazy year.

Quick is really pulling his weight.   his group is really working like a team in front of him too


----------



## Nakor (Apr 16, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> It's not a matter of penalties, you dope--it's the fact that the supposed face of the NHL


What does this have to do with anything. The NHL made Crosby and the Pens the face of it. 



> As for the Wings, they seldomly get into fights and even when they do, it's not for any cheap reasons. If they wanted to ignite their play by instigating an opposing team while being down big, why didn't they do it to Montreal the day before the All-Star break?


Wow, one example of them being down. The pens have lost games too where they never started fights. Also, Montreal isn't even a rival to the Wings, so a regular season matchup with them wouldn't be big deal, especially one so far back as the All-Star game. it has no comparison to a Flyer/Pens game.



> _"Rule 41 of the NHL rulebook dictates that charging "shall mean the actions of a player or goalkeeper who, as a result of distance traveled, shall violently check an opponent in any manner. A 'charge' may be the result of a check into the boards, into the goal frame or *in open ice.*"_


Whats your point about the open ice hit? I never said it couldn't happen at open ice. The Neal hit on Couturier was on open ice and I admitted it would have been a charge if the refs noticed him leaving his feet. 

Where in any of that definition says the charging hit has to be on someone who doesn't have the puck? No where.



> I'm sorry, you were saying?



I was saying, where in the rules does it say you can't you hit someone who doesn't have the puck? 

You still haven't answered that. You implied that's why Neal got the penalty against Giroux, but you were wrong. It was because Neal charged him.



> And you said Neal didn't get a charging call: _"	James Neal : Charging  - 2 min @ 15:18 in the third period."_ This was when he went after Couturier, you dolt.
> 
> Then he received the game misconduct when he went after Giroux.



Really? Here let me quote myself since you can't read:



			
				Nakor said:
			
		

> Neal committed a charge on Giroux


Here let me copy all the penalties that happened there.

15:18	PIT	James Neal : Charging  - 2 min
15:18	PIT	Chris Kunitz : Roughing  - 2 min
15:18	PHI	Jakub Voracek : Roughing  - 2 min
15:18	PIT	Deryk Engelland : Misconduct (10 min)  - 0 min
15:18	PHI	Wayne Simmonds : Roughing  - 2 min
15:18	PHI	Wayne Simmonds : Misconduct (10 min)  - 0 min
15:18	PHI	Scott Hartnell : Roughing  - 2 min
15:18	PHI	Scott Hartnell : Fighting (maj)  - 5 min
15:18	PIT	Sidney Crosby : Roughing  - 2 min
15:18	PIT	Craig Adams : Instigator  - 2 min
15:18	PIT	James Neal : Misconduct (10 min)  - 0 min
15:18	PIT	Craig Adams : Fighting (maj)  - 5 min
15:18	PIT	Craig Adams : Game misconduct  - 0 min 

As you can see, Neal got hit with the charging penalty against Giroux and the misconduct AT THE SAME TIME. He was never penalized for the hit against Schenn. 

Look at the box score, Neal was assessed with one charging call, which was against Giroux. 




> Hey pot... meet this kettle.
> 
> You just got Al CapOWNED.



Now this is funny since I just proved you wrong.



> Philly wasn't leading by a discrepant margin, so talk about reaching for the shallowest reason possible to justify your extremely retarded argument.
> 
> The Pens weren't trying to fight... they were trying to take cheap shots at players because the Flyers were beating them in the skill game.



It doesn't matter whether it was a big margin or small. They were still losing.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## Nakor (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 16, 2012)

But it's not a matter of whether or not he was actually penalized. My argument, right from the get go, was that Pittsburgh sunk to the lowest levels and showcased why they're the dirtiest team in the NHL--and those videos back it up.

So I was wrong about the call itself, who cares? You're still an idiot.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 16, 2012)

What does it matter? Kings would destroy the class-less Penguins.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 16, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> What does it matter? Kings would destroy the class-less Penguins.



Actually, in that case, the Pens would be too busy diving... just like the Canucks.

Seriously, the Canucks and Sharks remind me of soccer players. They flop so damn much.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> What does it matter? Kings would destroy the class-less Penguins.



destroy?    lol.    I dont know if 1-0 wins=destroying,  just great D and goaltending.   plus no D Sedin helps.    thank Duncan K for that   not that I support the Canucks.  I want them out fast 

course, Im not much of a fan of the Bettman OT/SO point,  and want my Stars out of the Pacific badly because of it.  42 wins not enough for the playoffs is dumb.   almost the entire Pacific getting 10+ sissy points 

anyone think the CBA will break down and have lockout?


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 16, 2012)

oh Thornton.

what a class act

Boston got a grittier Thornton to replace him  xd


Shanahammer has Asham and Neal for hearings


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 16, 2012)

Pens really suffered a major fall from grace after yesterday's game.

My jokes about Crosby aside, for someone who IS the face of the NHL and the captain of his squad, you'd think he would have a better control over the mental make-up of his team. I know you can't control a player's emotions or try to change the way they play, but I saw no accountability on behalf of Crosby or the Pens' team in general. Objectively speaking, removing my dislike for Pittsburgh from the equation, they need to come out and play a clean game four and actually focus on just trying to get a game 5 back home.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 16, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Pens really suffered a major fall from grace after yesterday's game.
> 
> My jokes about Crosby aside, for someone who IS the face of the NHL and the captain of his squad, you'd think he would have a better control over the mental make-up of his team. I know you can't control a player's emotions or try to change the way they play, but I saw no accountability on behalf of Crosby or the Pens' team in general. Objectively speaking, removing my dislike for Pittsburgh from the equation, they need to come out and play a clean game four and actually focus on just trying to get a game 5 back home.



well said.

hopefully Boston responds hard tonight in Washington.  Rangers have a tough game in Ottawa and the Sharks have their work cut out for them with Elliott in goal for the Blues


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 16, 2012)

Bylsma needs to experiment and change the line up hard core this game.

I dont even care what he does as long as its something. What they are doing now hasnt won one game, dont continue it


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 16, 2012)

jeez   back to back goals for boston and caps.   

finally some scoring more than 2 goals in a game

Edit:  Bs tied it back up.   good game so far


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 17, 2012)

Clearly this is why the Flyers have been beating the Penguins into submission...


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 17, 2012)

3 for 3 on my picks today.    Rangers, Bruins and Blues.

terrible crosscheck to the head by Backstrom.    Caps are putting themselves on the brink at this rate.     lol at the Obama pics behind Thomas.   Motivation much


----------



## Prince of Pop (Apr 17, 2012)

Nakor said:


> Until the NHL bans fighting, this type of play will continue across the league.



Ugh! Not that same BS again. I don't want the NHL to ban fighting, if they do that then hockey is dead is to me. I hate Bettman for this.



Kuwabara99 said:


> which 99/100 voters agree.   fighting should stay
> 
> part of the game
> 
> Max Lappierre sure gets a lot of penalties in a game



My sentiments exactly. Lappierre deserves it since I started hating him for his actions last year.



Kuwabara99 said:


> 3 for 3 on my picks today.    Rangers, Bruins and Blues.
> 
> terrible crosscheck to the head by Backstrom.    Caps are putting themselves on the brink at this rate.     lol at the Obama pics behind Thomas.   Motivation much



Backstrom should be suspended right now. After watching the Rangers and Sens game, they I started watching the feed from Washington and I've been ranting non-stop, I began started to hate the Capitals, they just wanna provoke the Bruins, man it's like Canes and Bruins all over again in my eyes. That Alzner being such an idiot claiming the Bruins are cry babies, they're not cry babies, the Caps are just freaking jealous of the Bruins because they got much bigger tougher players like Chara, Thornton, Lucic and etc. Those people in Washingotn got some nerve putting Obama banners to piss Tim Thomas off. No class at all to them.


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 17, 2012)

No better time to join the Panthers bandwagon


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 17, 2012)

Panthers up by 1 after being down 3 in the first time slot.


Best sport team in Florida


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 18, 2012)

Jimmy Howard really pisses me off.

That is all.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 18, 2012)

man....


Raffi Torres has added to his bag of dirty hits
taking out Hossa with a flying elbow to the head


since he's a repeat offender,   Id say thats the end of his playoffs for at least the rest of this round

nice comeback for the Panthers for that win


----------



## Prince of Pop (Apr 18, 2012)

1 game suspension for Backstrom, well it's about bloody time.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 18, 2012)

Torres has an in person hearing on Friday.   suspended indefinately.

Id say to Chicago,  take advantage please

Edit:   wow.   Malkin took a dumb penalty,  came back out and scored.    made up for it

Niskanen scored Oo   Pens have the lead?    the world is ending  lol


----------



## Hossaim (Apr 18, 2012)

Montreal fan here (due to me living in montreal)
 Let's follow the penguins. Suck for a few years, come out of it with amazing-ass players. Unfortunately this year we weren't bad enough for Yakopov, but gregorenko will do (Can't spell their names)


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 18, 2012)

I dont think we can blow a four point lead hopefully


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 18, 2012)

holy crap 8 goals now

scratch that!

OVECHTRICK STAAL

goodbye Rinaldo.   Go play soccer


----------



## Nakor (Apr 18, 2012)

9 goals now. I wish the pens could carry some of these over to the next game 

now the flyers are being a little dirty. game misconduct.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 18, 2012)

10 now.   Malkin

record made.   45 goals in first 4 games of a series

talk about a statement game.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 18, 2012)

I dunno if id say statement game yet, it will still only be a 3-1 series.

if we do this next game though then things will be interesting


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 18, 2012)

thuggery going on now.   but its all scoreboard driven mainly


----------



## Nakor (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm glad the Pens are still going on the offensive. That's what got them in trouble in the first 2 games, focusing on defense too much after getting a lead.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 18, 2012)

Nakor said:


> I'm glad the Pens are still going on the offensive. That's what got them in trouble in the first 2 games, focusing on *bad *defense too much after getting a lead.


 fix'd 

and i havent been watching the game unfortunatley, but how has the defense been this game? improved at all? i dont like our chances if we have to score 10 goals a game to win


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 18, 2012)

the D has been working well.    and Fluery has been making some real nice saves

hope the Kings can close out tonight.   but wont be easy.   Daniel Sedin will be back


----------



## Nakor (Apr 18, 2012)

the defense has been playing better, I'd say 2 of the 3 goals they scored were more on Fleury. 

Paul Martin didn't play, so that right there improved the defense 

It's only one game and Fleury did let in some early goals that should have been stopped. Hopefully shutting them down for the last two periods will help his confidence.

I hope the Kings win too.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 18, 2012)

bah,  Rangers lose again in OT


Kopitar has the Kings up 1-0


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 19, 2012)

Not done yet!

Power play looked a million times better with Daniel Sedin back in. Him being missing buggered up the lines so badly and basically took Henrik out of it. There are guys who play a lot together, but the Sedins play together _all the time_. I was worried Daniel might be a liability but that was not the case at all. And if Schneider keeps beasting it we might still have a chance in this thing.

Reaaally curious about the offseason now that Schneider has effectively replaced Luongo.

Also. 10-3. Wow. To me the Pens-Flyers series looks like mutually assured destruction. Whoever staggers out of that plane crash is going to have a hell of a time with the second round. Not sure how many Cup winners have a 10-goal loss on their record, or two 8-goal losses for that matter.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 19, 2012)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Also. 10-3. Wow. To me the Pens-Flyers series looks like mutually assured destruction. Whoever staggers out of that plane crash is going to have a hell of a time with the second round. Not sure how many Cup winners have a 10-goal loss on their record, or two 8-goal losses for that matter.



ya.   this series has been fun for the fans to watch,  terrible for the teams involved


----------



## Prince of Pop (Apr 19, 2012)

Kuwabara99 said:


> Torres has an in person hearing on Friday.   suspended indefinately.
> 
> Id say to Chicago,  take advantage please
> 
> ...



Raffi Torres has gotten dirty these days, Don Cherry believes Torres will get 10 games and I think I have to agree or maybe 12 games.

I'm glad the Penguins fought back scoring 10 goals, they're pretty desperate and my dad wants the team I hated to win. He wanted to see part 3 of Flyers vs Bruins, but I doubt that's gonna happen.


----------



## Zach (Apr 19, 2012)

10-3 is ridiculous thats like a steelers football score.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 19, 2012)

Zach said:


> 10-3 is ridiculous thats like a steelers football score.



It's too bad it only counts as 1 win


----------



## cygnus (Apr 20, 2012)

The penalty kill was way better despite the 3 goals. Fleury seemed to calm down after kooking the first couple. The defense was playing way simpler and tougher. It was also good to see the powerplay not give up 5 shorthanded chances. The puck was consistently out of the D and behind the Flyers D on the PK and 5 on 5, which was the main problem the first 3 games.

Its only one out of four though and the Flyers gave them the game by taking stupid penalties and not bothering to show up. The Pens will have to weather a storm or two before the series is over and if their D doesn't continue to improve they won't get close to game 7.

Despres looked strong. Niskanen and Michalek played sick too. Hopefully Martin stays out.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 21, 2012)

Pens survived for another day.   back to Philly for game 6


Preds are for real,  took them quite the time to be formidable.   Wish Lidstrom the best if he hangs it up.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 21, 2012)

The preds do look impressive. They will be a tough out. 

Finally a normal scoring game between the Pens/Flyers. Pens still need to do better on the PK if they want to keep winning. Staal might be playing the best out of all the Pens. That wrist shot is laser accurate. Fleury finally put in a great game. He let the first one in, but the rest of the game he played fantastic. He'll need to keep it up.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 21, 2012)

can you say 25?

Torres got the book thrown at him


----------



## Nakor (Apr 21, 2012)

Good. He deserved to.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 22, 2012)

Looks like the Pens are gonna be out

at least we made it semi interesting


----------



## Nakor (Apr 22, 2012)

yeah, at least we got an extra couple games to watch.

also might have given bylsma a longer leash.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 23, 2012)

Ah, damn. Well at least they made it interesting at the end there.

All credit to the Kings. When you put yourselves in a big hole against a goalie as dialed-in as Quick it's basically impossible to come back, but it's not just him. The Kings looked legit as hell in that series, outmuscling and outworking the Canucks. They're better than their eighth seed indicates and I think the Blues have to watch out because the Kings look ready to go deep and I wouldn't be surprised at all to see them in the Final.

First four teams out are Detroit, Pittsburgh, San Jose, and Vancouver, who are all usually the popular and safe bets to make deep runs. Very different-looking playoffs this year, especially if Phoenix knocks off Chicago. If that happens the final four teams in the West will have no Cups and only two franchise Finals appearances between them. Meanwhile in the East there's a good chance all four lower-seeded teams will advance. Just crazy.

Meanwhile it will be an interesting off-season here in Vancouver. They've got a big goaltending situation to sort out as this is basically Schneider's team now, and with a first-round exit they're probably in the market for a new coach.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 24, 2012)

so second round is Kings/Blues and Preds/Coyotes now.

what a strange season.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Apr 24, 2012)

Looks like it's Game 7 showdown for Washington/Boston and NY Rangers/Ottawa.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 24, 2012)

GALCHENYUKK TO TML!


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Prince of Pop said:


> Looks like it's Game 7 showdown for Washington/Boston and NY Rangers/Ottawa.



Florida and NJ as well   xd


----------



## Mael (Apr 25, 2012)

Wow...all credit to the Caps.  Holtby is a fucking awesome goalie.

This is Bizarro Playoffs.  All the lower seeds are striking hard.  Pens out.  Nucks are out.  Wings out.  Sharks out.  Hawks out.  Bruins now out.

Now we just need to see the Rangers drop.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 26, 2012)

If the fucking panthers are the only high seed left after this i dont even know


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 26, 2012)

The only Western team to have won a playoff series in the last decade is the Predators and they only just won their first one last year.

In the East the Florida fucking Panthers may wind up guaranteed home ice through to the final.

The 2012 Troll-offs.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 26, 2012)

Panthers might actually make it to the finals. and face the Kings. that would seriously be awsm for hockey.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 26, 2012)

Rangers move on

get Caps next



I want Panthers to win,  but Devils would match up better against Philly


----------



## Jimin (Apr 26, 2012)

Rangers making it far more interesting than they needed to.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 26, 2012)

King Lloyd said:


> Rangers making it far more interesting than they needed to.



yea I know



> I want Panthers to win, but Devils would match up better against Philly



nah, Panthers vs Flyers series would be good. considering the awsm goaltenders in the West, a Panthers vs Flyers series could be a lotta 6-5 type of games since they both can score and Philly's goaltenders are shit, they couldn't stop a beachball really.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 26, 2012)

Game 7,  OT.  

Nothing like it

EDIT:   Devils won it.   Henrique got it

gonna be a tough series.   Devils and Flyers


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 28, 2012)

Kings in 7
Preds in 6

Rangers in 6
Flyers in 5

Not that my predictions were worth much last round...

Anyway Yotes draw first blood. All four teams in the West are extremely similar so it's kind of hard to pick a winner out of there but I'll stick with the Preds.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 29, 2012)

mine was actually:

Preds in 6
Kings in 6

Capitals in 7
Devils in 7

I'm now more than ever leaning towards a Kings/Devils final.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 1, 2012)

Kings straight up beasting.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 1, 2012)

nice solid game by Devils

patient and boring>run and gun


----------



## Jimin (May 3, 2012)

I don't watch a lot of hockey so I have to ask you guys/girl:

How do you follow the puck? I always lose track of that thing and it takes me an extra second or two to realize it went into the net. Is there a trick to it?


----------



## b0rt (May 3, 2012)

King Lloyd said:


> I don't watch a lot of hockey so I have to ask you guys/girl:
> 
> How do you follow the puck? I always lose track of that thing and it takes me an extra second or two to realize it went into the net. Is there a trick to it?



this thing called a "puck halo" it emphasizes at all times where the puck is on the ice.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 4, 2012)

Kings up 3-0


----------



## b0rt (May 4, 2012)

Kings are gunna win the cup.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 4, 2012)

It's weird, because they looked like ass for most of the season. Having a goalie get hot at the right time does wonders.


----------



## b0rt (May 4, 2012)

oh fuck yea it does.

their offense finally got it right though.


----------



## Jimin (May 6, 2012)

Man, the LA Kings are the Green Bay Packers of 2012?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2012)

Muthafucking KINGS!


----------



## b0rt (May 6, 2012)

King Lloyd said:


> Man, the LA Kings are the Green Bay Packers of 2012?



well they finally hit their potential, though it took an 8th seed and this long to do so. not the Packers, cuz as far as I remember the Packers choked. 

Kings wont though. I'm at least 70% sure of all teams left that they get it. if they dont they make it to the finals and lose to a team with a matchup advantage, the only one would be NY Rangers.

otherwize, rly, they win the cup.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 7, 2012)

Kuwabara99 said:


> I want Panthers to win,  but Devils would match up better against Philly



hmmmm......I love being right

Im glad the Kings are doing well.    though I hate Dustin Brown

he is a diver.  Ive seen enough Stars vs Kings games to know


----------



## Jimin (May 7, 2012)

Rangers making it far too interesting for my liking.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 8, 2012)

I'm really happy for the Yotes.

They may not have much of a following, being since I was born in AZ, it's cool seeing them make it this far.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 8, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I'm really happy for the Yotes.
> 
> They may not have much of a following, being since I was born in AZ, it's cool seeing them make it this far.



it def helps with the ownership issue which seems to be resolved soon


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 8, 2012)

Yotes vs. Kings.

Well I don't think anyone called that Western Final at the start of the season...or halfway through...or even three weeks ago.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 8, 2012)

Yotes vs Kings...didn't even see it coming last week.


----------



## gumby2ms (May 8, 2012)

so eastern final? devils vs rangers? seems most likely though most I know would prefer philly vs rangers.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 9, 2012)

history wise,   rangers have usually been better vs Devils.   though Devils have Philly's number in the playoffs


----------



## nadinkrah (May 9, 2012)

capitals still in this. nice


----------



## Vespy89 (May 10, 2012)

Game 7 in the garden for all the marbles the Caps have never been past the 2nd round in the Ovi Era.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 10, 2012)

oh wow

Bob Gainey returns to the Stars


----------



## Shadow (May 12, 2012)

Wow what a Game 7 by Rangers and Caps.  Way to pull off the victory at home Rangers!


----------



## Jimin (May 12, 2012)

Two seven game series back to back? The Rangers are making these series far too interesting.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 13, 2012)

Rangers and Devils


havent met in conference final since 94

please go 7 and OT


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 15, 2012)

Kings


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 15, 2012)

yep

Kings are rolling.   up 3-0

Brown got a diving call cause of his history

Doan isn't helping his team.   5 min+game boarding call


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 18, 2012)

Kings


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 18, 2012)

wow.  Kings keep rolling.   gonna be tough for any of the East teams that come out

crazy World Championship

USA, Canada, and Sweden out in quarters.     rooting for Russia since Kari is out for Finland with knee injury


----------



## TetraVaal (May 21, 2012)

Wings getting some new digs:


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 22, 2012)

congrats

course,  I still prefer Reunion over AAC down here

loud as heck at those old games

EDIT:  Kings make the finals.    But not without their captain Brown giving a final knee on knee to take out Rozival.  better suspend his diving ass


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 23, 2012)




----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 23, 2012)

I'd have to say,  about time Kings.

good luck Devils or Rangers.   you're gonna need it.

this is one #8 team you do not underestimate

that being said,  expect to see my Stars beat those Kings next year

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMeQSHnrxU4[/YOUTUBE]
Was at that game

Hope we get Suter or Parise to fix the PP issues

Got season tickets ordered for next season already


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 23, 2012)

Took out the #1, 2, and 3 seeds without losing a game on the road. Simply amazing. I still can't believe it.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 23, 2012)

The last team to take out the top three seeds on their way to the Final was the Calgary Flames in 04...also coached by Darryl Sutter.

Though hopefully the rest of Sutter's time in LA isn't like the rest of his time in Calgary was


----------



## TetraVaal (May 23, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Took out the #1, 2, and 3 seeds without losing a game on the road. Simply amazing. I still can't believe it.



Why don't you spend more time in here than the NBA threads? You can't honestly believe that the NBA even comes close to measuring up to the NHL in terms of quality, can you? I love how unpredictable the NHL Playoffs are; the Kings are an 8 seed who've done nothing but DOMINATE the entire Playoffs so far. They have a very good chance at winning the whole thing.

You will never see a 7 or 8 seed do that in the NBA, I guarantee it.



Kuwabara99 said:


> Hope we get Suter or Parise to fix the PP issues



They'll both be in Detroit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 23, 2012)

I don't spend more time in the NHL thread simply because I know way, way less about the NHL. The only things I could actually talk about without being lost are the Kings and Ducks.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 23, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I don't spend more time in the NHL thread simply because I know way, way less about the NHL. The only things I could actually talk about without being lost are the Kings and Ducks.



That sucks.

I like the NBA and all, I'm actually a life-long Pistons fan. However, I just can't see investing myself into that league like I do the NHL until one of two things happen: 1.) remove Stern as commissioner, or 2.) reduce the amount of Playoff teams, because clearly parity isn't something that exists within the format they use now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 23, 2012)

I used to follow hockey back during the Colorado Avalanche's heyday, but then the strike killed my interest and the Kings sucking for a long time made me ignore it completely. I only started watching again after the last Olympics, so I've got a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 23, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I used to follow hockey back during the Colorado Avalanche's heyday, but then the strike killed my interest and the Kings sucking for a long time made me ignore it completely. I only started watching again after the last Olympics, so I've got a lot of catching up to do.



I think the NHL got a lot better following the lockout, but I can totally understand why some viewers lost interest. The NHL has never been that big in the States in the first place and if you're just a casual viewer, you're most likely not going to bother reeducating yourself on the league after it goes through a season long strike. Fuck, I was close to giving up on the NFL after the debacle they went through last year.

It's good that you're at least showing interest in the Kings, though. They're gonna be pretty good for a while, I think. They have one of the league's best goaltenders, a great defense, but they just lack scoring. However, as they're showcasing right now, they have a guy who can steal them series after series.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 23, 2012)

I was following the Kings rebuilding process over the last couple of seasons and liked how their young players developed...I just never thought they'd go on a rampage in the playoffs.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 23, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I was following the Kings rebuilding process over the last couple of seasons and liked how their young players developed...I just never thought they'd go on a rampage in the playoffs.



Yeah, it's pretty remarkable.

They started out something like 11 - 1 in the Playoffs and have only lost twice overall.

I don't know how they'd fare against the Rangers, as they have an equally stout goaltender to throw back at Quick. However, I do think the Kings would handle the Devils in 6 games.

The Kings run is one of the reasons I love the NHL so much. This Playoff format justifies why it's important for this league to allow half its teams to make the Playoffs.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 23, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> They'll both be in Detroit.



do they have the cap space?   We won't have any pay restrictions aside from CBA
the self imposed cap on the cap last year for the Stars works in their favor


----------



## TetraVaal (May 23, 2012)

Kuwabara99 said:


> do they have the cap space?   We won't have any pay restrictions aside from CBA



The Wings have over $20 million in cap space. They'll likely have more if the salary cap is raised at this year's CBA meetings, which is excepted.

An article actually came out today from former Leafs GM who said that Parise will be the Wings' most coveted FA in the salary cap era.

I don't know if they'll actually get both guys, but I'm beginning to think that Parise will be the most likely of the two the Wings will sign.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 23, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> The Wings have over $20 million in cap space. They'll likely have more if the salary cap is raised at this year's CBA meetings, which is excepted.
> 
> An article actually came out today from former Leafs GM who said that Parise will be the Wings' most coveted FA in the salary cap era.
> 
> I don't know if they'll actually get both guys, but I'm beginning to think that Parise will be the most likely of the two the Wings will sign.



who do you think Suter would replace on the blueline?

For my team I would say Robidas.   I think his time is up.   We can't drop Pardy unless we trade him(1 year left).   I know Souray wants to stay.   It looks like we have 30 million in cap space.    first and foremost,  we need to sign Jamie Benn long term

The one advantage we have in the Parise sweepstakes is that his dad played for the North Stars


----------



## TetraVaal (May 24, 2012)

For the first time since I can remember, the Red Wings really do need to address the fact that they're old. 

Three straight years of being sent home early, which has resulted in short Playoff runs for us.

Three straight years we have been out-skated and out-muscled by bigger, younger teams.

Three straight years of holding on for just too long.

Am I saying it's time for this team to exit the Playoff picture and become a team that tries to land future superstars in the draft lottery? No, of course not. We're not THAT old and we're also not that devoid of talent.

HOWEVER, what the Wings do need to do is, they need to let go of nostalgic love for players like Homer. It's time for him to hang up the skates--and if he doesn't want to do that, then it's time to let him go play for another team. It would be really weird seeing him play for a different squad, but clearly players like him have done _nothing_ for us in the Playoffs in recent years. It sucks to say that, especially when you consider he's our best Power Play specialist (_further reiterating how far we've fallen recently_), but when you don't have the depth you've once had, you can't waste roster spots on guys like him anymore.

Let Hudler walk. I am telling you right now, if they sign him to a long-term deal, just like Johan Frazen (_who I will get to later_), he will never live up to the contract. I don't care if he had 25 goals and 50pts this season, he's a liability. He can't skate. He gets knocked off the puck easily. He can't play defense and he stunts our Power Play. Let him walk.

Let Stuart walk. He was pivotal for us in winning the Stanley Cup back in 2008, but you could see it all season long that he had one foot out the door. He wants to go back out West to be with him family, so let him.

Johan Franzen, Dan Cleary, and Kyle Quincy--*TRADE* these guys on draft night. Trade them for whatever you can get (_Franzen might be able to net a top 13 pick_). I've become so fed up with Franzen's inconsistency; his disappearing act this year in the Playoffs was unacceptable. He takes too many shifts off and he's just not worth what the Wings are playing him. The fact that he's a versatile forward, who is decently skilled and not too old, could land the Wings a player they can draft and play on day one. When was the last time the Wings drafted a player that they could plug into the line-up immediately?

I think that similar to what the Flyers did last season, the Wings should follow the same blueprint. They should draft a bigger forward to play on the wing, as that was the primary weakness for the Wings this year. I don't mind them having small, skilled centers, but it's time for them to get skilled _and_ bigger on the outside. 

Sign either Zach Parise or Ryan Suter. The Wings will surely make a run to try and net _both_ of them, but neither will take a slight paycut to play together, IMO. I mean, it could happen, but I doubt it. However, the Wings still have enough money to definitely net one of these guys. For me, I'd rather they get Parise, as Brendan Smith is ready to be one of our top four defenseman and he clearly has the tools to be a top-2 pairing. Plus, Parise's contributions on the offensive end would clearly make up for the departures of Franzen, Cleary, and Hudler, without a doubt. But I wouldn't be upset if they had to settle for Ryan Suter, he's a legitimate Norris trophy candidate year in and year out.

No more of this _"Overripe the prospects"_ philosophy. We're f-cking old and lack depth--it's time to let GUSTAV NYQUIST and BRENDAN SMITH be FULL-TIME players. They need to have featured roles on this team, starting immediately at training camp. I also think they should send Cory Emmerton back down to Grand Rapids and you bring up both Calle Jarnkrok and Tomas Tatar to compete for third and fourth line roster spots. Jarnkrok is without a doubt our top prospect right now--this kid has the skill-set to be another Pavel Datsyuk and Henrik Zetterberg, no hyperbole there. It's just up to him to put it all together and become that player, but he definitely possesses their raw talent.

Bring back Lidstrom for one more season. I know I'm harping about getting younger, bigger, and faster, but this team obviously goes as he goes. If he retires, there is a possibility this team becomes a 6, 7, or even an 8 seed in the West, no joke. His leadership cannot be undermined--plus, he's still playing at a high level. Why would he want to hang it up when he's clearly still one of the best defenseman playing today? I also can't fathom the thought that he would go out like this, he deserves better.

So overall, I'd love it if our lines looked something like this next season:

Parise-Datsyuk-Nyquist
Filppula-Zetterberg-Draft pick
Miller-Helm-Eaves
Abdelkader-Jarnkrok/Tatar-Bertuzzi

Suter/White-Lidstrom
Kronwall-White/Smith
Smith/Kindl-Ericsson

Jimmy Howard
Joey McDonald (_maybe bring in another vet goalie to replace Mac_).

It's also time to change up our assistant coaches--our Power Play and Penalty Kill really let us down this year.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 24, 2012)

sounds like a plan there


Devils won again.   Can the Rangers copy 94?   Say they will win game 6 and win game 7 in OT?     time will tell


----------



## Violent by Design (May 25, 2012)

rangers bout to make a come back


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 26, 2012)

Well thats that.    Devils won it fast.   2 mins into OT

Devils join the Wings as the only teams in the last 20 years to make the finals at least 5 times(Wings with 6).

My choices(pros and cons):

For Devils to win:  give Kovy a cup, raise Brodeur's rookie cards

For Kings to win: first time ever to win

For Devils to lose:  make my friend happy

For Kings to lose:  block Brown from winning

its a hard choice really.    would be nice for it to go 7(as hockey is gone till Sept)


----------



## Jimin (May 26, 2012)

Rangers. 

Curious: Is this the Final that will have the lowest seeds ever? : O


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 26, 2012)

I'm not going to look it up but it must be. Almost every time the Final has at least one of the top two seeds from one of the conferences in it. I can't imagine 6 vs. 8 has happened before.

That said how in the hell did the Devils make the Final.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 26, 2012)

By doing what was necessary when it mattered, by all rights the Giants shouldn't have 2 SBs under Eli but they do.

On that note i don't post in this thread often but fuck yeah Devils


----------



## The Weeknd (May 26, 2012)

Lol LAK vs NJD


----------



## Tiger (May 27, 2012)

Hoping for a Kings sweep to tie the record for the best playoff record of all time.

That and...I hate the Devils. Kings are so easy to cheer for. Quick for MVP.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 27, 2012)

The Big Mumbo said:


> I'm not going to look it up but it must be. Almost every time the Final has at least one of the top two seeds from one of the conferences in it. I can't imagine 6 vs. 8 has happened before.
> 
> That said how in the hell did the Devils make the Final.



1991 Pittsburgh and Minnesota finals were the only one worse(7 vs 16 overall)

in terms of individual seeds i dunno lol


----------



## TetraVaal (May 27, 2012)

The Big Mumbo said:


> I'm not going to look it up but it must be. Almost every time the Final has at least one of the top two seeds from one of the conferences in it. I can't imagine 6 vs. 8 has happened before.
> 
> That said how in the hell did the Devils make the Final.



Do you even watch the NHL? This isn't the NBA, there are tons of bottom 4 seeds that have at least made it to the Cup Final.

In fact, 5 of the last 10 Stanley Cups have featured a bottom 4 seed in the Cup Final, with all 5 of those teams being a 6 seed or lower.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 27, 2012)

Tetra how do you feel about us facing the Red Wings for the Winter Classic?


----------



## TetraVaal (May 27, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> Tetra how do you feel about us facing the Red Wings for the Winter Classic?



I'm fine with it, but with the Leafs sucking for about 3 lifetimes now (_no offense_) I wanted it to be against Colorado.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 28, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Do you even watch the NHL? This isn't the NBA, there are tons of bottom 4 seeds that have at least made it to the Cup Final.
> 
> In fact, 5 of the last 10 Stanley Cups have featured a bottom 4 seed in the Cup Final, with all 5 of those teams being a 6 seed or lower.



I said at least *one of the top two seeds* from *one of the conferences*.

2011: 1 vs. 3
2010: 2 vs. 7
2009: 2 vs. 4
2008: 1 vs. 2
2007: 2 vs. 4
2006: 8 vs. 2
2004: 6 vs. 1
2003: 2 vs. 7
2002: 1 vs. 3
2001: 1 vs. 1

That's a top two seed in every Final in the last ten playoffs. Last time one of the teams wasn't was in 1998, and that was still a 3 vs. 4. 

While one bottom four seed making it isn't rare it's never happened under the current playoff format that *both* have been bottom four.

Learn to read before jumping on people.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 30, 2012)

_"The Red Wings have scheduled an 11:00 AM press conference tomorrow at Joe Louis Arena. Nick Lidstrom and GM Ken Holland are expected to address the media."_

Say it ain't so, Nick!


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 30, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> _"The Red Wings have scheduled an 11:00 AM press conference tomorrow at Joe Louis Arena. Nick Lidstrom and GM Ken Holland are expected to address the media."_
> 
> Say it ain't so, Nick!



*salutes*

hell of a player


----------



## December (May 30, 2012)

KOPITAR!!!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 30, 2012)

OMG, what a shot. KINGS!!!!!


----------



## TetraVaal (May 30, 2012)

Hell of a game.

Kings are on a fucking roll.


----------



## Zach (May 31, 2012)

Kings are the team of destiny.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Prince of Pop (Jun 1, 2012)

Well I'm back. 

And well, I'm going for Los Angeles Kings to win the Stanley Cup. I'm glad they won Game 1.

Well other than that. I'm getting worried about the lousy trade rumours going regarding Tim Thomas, I don't want that to happen, I'd rather see him retire as a Bruin, but luckily he said he wanted to take a year off because of his family.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 1, 2012)

Is an eighth seed going all the way to the Finals that surprising though? I mean, a few points can separate the eighth seed from being like a third seed or something in the NHL.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jun 3, 2012)

Edward Cullen said:


> Is an eighth seed going all the way to the Finals that surprising though? I mean, a few points can separate the eighth seed from being like a third seed or something in the NHL.



yeah.   my team would have been in if they didnt choke off the last 5 games(Stars)

course if this was set like how Bettman wants it in a few years,  LA would have been out

LA wants it more.   get them to OT and they take it.    11 straight road wins.  new record.   you can take down the 95 Devils record now


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 4, 2012)

Kings killing the Devils in game 3 so far


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2012)

ONE MORE  

OMG I love this team


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 4, 2012)

Can't wait to see Parise in the Winged wheel.


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 4, 2012)

I jumped on the bandwagon since they faced the "mighty" Canucks. And since my Panthers were beaten by the Devils too. Now I'm a fan of the Kings. I LOVE THIS TEAM. MY NEW FAVORITE NHL TEAM.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 4, 2012)

Fucking bandwagon riders.


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 4, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Fucking bandwagon riders.



 I admitted to it though


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 4, 2012)

Win, lose, or tie
I'll be a Red Wing til' I die.


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 4, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Win, lose, or tie
> I'll be a Red Wing til' I die.



Now thats a true fan. Nice to see some people don't quit on a team during the "dark" days and only come back for the positive. 

LA KINGS GONNA WIN THEIR FIRST STANLEY CUP!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2012)

I attended two Kings games this season. This makes me the most dedicated Kings fan on the forum.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 4, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I attended two Kings games this season. This makes me the most dedicated Kings fan on the forum.



You like the Lakers, so at least you're consistent.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jun 5, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I attended two Kings games this season. This makes me the most dedicated Kings fan on the forum.



that it does.  congrats.   Im sure they have the cup now

I'm locked down for a 4th season in a row for Dallas Stars season tickets.  One more year in the Pacific and we can go back to the Central where we belong. Last time we were in it,  we won the division in 96-97
 Pacific can have Vancouver

theres a lot of talk of Luongo going to Toronto 

Pens added Vokoun.   say goodbye to Johnson


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jun 5, 2012)

I predicted that LA will win 4-2 in the series, but they're killing out there. Wow. I really can't wait to shave my hockey beard off til' then.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 5, 2012)

sucks that jerseys going down like bitches


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 5, 2012)

No it doesn't.

It pretty much means Parise isn't gonna wanna stay with such a heartless team.

The Wings have enough money to sign both Suter and Parise. They need to make it happen.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 5, 2012)

i don't know about all that, i just know devils should n't get swept


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jun 5, 2012)

Stars need to trade for Jordan Staal.   MAKE IT HAPPEN   lol

time to even out that Goligoski/Neal+Niskanen trade
Vokoun wont be there for long.   they will want a young goalie with promise.  we have Bachman and Campbell


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 5, 2012)

>Heartless
>Parise

Choose both.

The whole Devils team, actually, but Parise has been a disappointment.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 5, 2012)

How has Parise been a disappointment? He's the only forward for the Devils that actually commits to playing two-way hockey. It's kinda hard to manufacture any offense when you're the team's sole playmaker.

Kovalchuck is fucking garbage. All he can do is shoot. He can't pass. He sucks on D. He's just an all around bad pairing with Parise.

Man, I fucking hope he comes to Detroit. The thought of pairing Datsyuk and Parise on a line together is just so ill it makes medicine sick.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jun 6, 2012)

wow.   Preds gave Radulov one shot and out the door


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow Rady, choose T.O!


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jun 7, 2012)

that was a wild game.  down to the 3rd period.   Devils taking it back to NJ

Brown up to his usual embellishment.   oh well.   didnt help enough


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 7, 2012)

Kuwabara99 said:


> wow.   Preds gave Radulov one shot and out the door



This is exactly why the NHL needs to seriously reevaluate how they handle players coming back from playing in the KHL when you're about 65 games into the season.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 7, 2012)

Not really disappointed, but it would've been nice to see the Kings win the cup at Staples.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 7, 2012)

nj gonna win


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 7, 2012)

NarutoSimpson a shit.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 7, 2012)

On this day, 15 years ago...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 7, 2012)

devilssssssssss


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 8, 2012)

Who you guys got for game 5 tomorrow night? I'm saying the Devils find a way to stave off elimination yet again. I'm expecting Parise to finally breakthrough and score a goal.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 8, 2012)

Richards with a hat trick


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 8, 2012)

The Los Angeles Flyers dominate.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 9, 2012)

How salty is Columbus feeling right now? They basically give away their 8th draft pick for Jeff Carter, who disappointed massively with the Blue Jackets.

That pick they gave away results in Sean Couturier going to the Flyers, who has future superstar written all over him.

They then trade Carter at the deadline for virtually nothing, and yet he's played a significant role in the Kings being one win away from being Stanley Cup Champions.

Amazing.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jun 9, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> They then trade Carter at the deadline for virtually nothing,



oh come on.  Jack Johnson isnt that bad.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 9, 2012)

He's not bad... but for a defenseman that contributes as much as he does offensively, he sure does leave a lot to be desired on the defensive end.

I still think Columbus looks absolutely fleeced right now.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jun 10, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Who you guys got for game 5 tomorrow night? I'm saying the Devils find a way to stave off elimination yet again. I'm expecting Parise to finally breakthrough and score a goal.



you called it


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 10, 2012)

They should've counted that disallowed goal.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

Kuwabara99 said:


> you called it



Barry Melrose ain't got shit on me. 

*EDIT:* the Wings have traded Brad Stuart to the San Jose Sharks for basically a bag of chips.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jun 10, 2012)

The San Jose Sharks acquired defenceman Brad Stuart from the Detroit Red Wings on Sunday in exchange for forward Andrew Murray and a conditional draft selection in the 2014 NHL Draft.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 11, 2012)

Wings are also discussing a contract extension with Jiri Hudler.

Why?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 11, 2012)

devils going all the way boy


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 11, 2012)

Narutosimpson a weeaboo.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 11, 2012)

*Happy FLAG Day, everybody!*


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 11, 2012)

devils ikimasuyooooooo


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 11, 2012)

Devils a kuso.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 11, 2012)

devils no ichiban


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 11, 2012)

Devils will make it to the finals then lose


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 11, 2012)

Devils are already in the finals. 

At least you got the lose part right.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 11, 2012)

I mean game 7


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jun 11, 2012)

almost time for game 6.   excited?   I am


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 11, 2012)

And Kings win.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jun 11, 2012)

pretty much.   Quick for MVP


----------



## Tiger (Jun 11, 2012)

Congrats Kings fans.

If I had paid more attention to the Hockey News predicting the Kings would win the Cup before the playoffs started, my hockey pool would have been a whole lot happier.

I'm happy they beat the Devils, they deserved it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 11, 2012)

OH MY GOD WE WON WE WON WE WOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Parallax (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm from LA but I'm not a hockey or a Kings fan

but anytime a team from New Jersey loses I'm glad


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jun 11, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I'm from LA but I'm not a hockey or a Kings fan
> 
> but anytime a team from New Jersey loses I'm glad



they lost a team to Brooklyn too


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jun 11, 2012)

just reported.    Brodeur not retiring


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 11, 2012)

Two out of three of the judges in the Pacquiao fight have the Devils leading the series.


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 12, 2012)

Congratz to the LA Kings for winning the Stanley Cup for the first time in franchise history


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 12, 2012)

Congrats Kings, i really thought we could pull off the comeback.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jun 12, 2012)

hmmm......draft coming up soon

I wonder if my Stars should draft a forward.    or.....

trade the pick,  package Morrow and Pardy to move up or trade for a forward from another team

decisions decisions


----------



## Jimin (Jun 12, 2012)

Congrats to the Kings. Pretty good to see a number 8 seed win it all. :>


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jun 12, 2012)

ALL HAIL LOS ANGELES KINGS!!! NEW KING OF 2012 STANLEY CUP!!!

Hey I realized I said before that the Kings will win 4-2 in the series and my prediction was right.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jun 12, 2012)

Congrats Kings, what a hell of a dominating way to win your first Cup to yet. Top to bottom, a run for the history books.

That makes three years in a row my Canucks have been knocked out by the Cup champs to boot.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 12, 2012)

Canucks aren't choke-artists anymore, they're King-makers.

As an Edmonton fan, living in Edmonton - all I have to say now is:

Welcome to the frigid capital of the North, Nail Yakupov. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jun 15, 2012)

NO HOCKEY LEFT  >>

sooooo boring


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 15, 2012)

That parade for the Kings was 10% real fans and 90% bandwagoners.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 16, 2012)

Ghost was part of the 90%


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2012)

Parise will never play for the Wings.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jun 19, 2012)

June 19, 1999

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIgUd0VZJEU[/YOUTUBE]

Got me a cup patch for my Hull jersey recently


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 19, 2012)

apparently Pens have been offered Justin Faulk, Brandon Sutter, and the number 8 overall pick in the draft from Carolina in exchange for Jordan Staal and Paul Martin

as much as i like staal, i think id do it


----------



## Tiger (Jun 19, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> apparently Pens have been offered Justin Faulk, Brandon Sutter, and the number 8 overall pick in the draft from Carolina in exchange for Jordan Staal and Paul Martin
> 
> as much as i like staal, i think id do it





> Calls about Staal
> 
> Teams have begun to call the Pittsburgh Penguins about Jordan Staal. That?s not to say the Penguins are looking to move him, though.
> 
> ...



Odds are he re-signs.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jun 20, 2012)

Interesting on the Staal thing.  I wish the Stars went after him  

Lest I forget,  Stars won the cup in 99 on the 20th.   Went almost 3 OTs(last minute or 2 in 2nd OT)

Stars website was kind enough to share the entire Cup Video:  
Link removed

plenty of awesome stuff from that year.  including the best series,  Dallas vs Colorado

Reunion was rocking so hard.   So freaking loud compared to the AAC

Hard to believe Reunion is now a grassy field I walk over every Animefest(Reunion parking still in use for the hotel)


----------



## Tiger (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to Edmonton, Nail.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jun 23, 2012)

Like the pick the Stars got.  Radek Faksa looks to make the lineup in a couple years it seems.   first Czech in the first round since 08

cant believe we traded Riberio  >>     better be getting some good free agents Joe.   your job rides on this season


so Staal was traded.   hopefully the Pens utilize Sutter and Puliot well

JVR of the Flyers for Leafs Schenn.    interesting.   plus the Monster off to Winnipeg


----------



## Tiger (Jun 24, 2012)

The Schenn trade right after the Staal trade.

My brother and I are thinking maybe the Schenn brothers saw the Staal brother reunion and got on the phone with their agent.

Most critics and analysts agree that Yakupov will play next season.

So our top scoring line could very well be:

Hall 1st overall '10
Hopkins 1st overall '11
Yakupov 1st overall '12

The positions work. Doesn't necessarily mean it's the best option, but it's possible...and how often can that have happened in history?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 26, 2012)

So... is Lord Stanley's Cup still being determined?


----------



## Tiger (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh man, .


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jun 30, 2012)

Ack. How could you turn down your home province Justin? You guys hogging all the great young talent...

Very glad to have signed Schneider for a few years and a decent number at least. Curious which team Luongo will land in and what the return is going to be...hopefully not too horrendous of a contract coming back.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 30, 2012)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Ack. How could you turn down your home province Justin? You guys hogging all the great young talent...
> 
> Very glad to have signed Schneider for a few years and a decent number at least. Curious which team Luongo will land in and what the return is going to be...hopefully not too horrendous of a contract coming back.



Luongo for Hemsky


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 1, 2012)

Edmonton is still going to be at the bottom of the Western conference, mark my words.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jul 1, 2012)

Jordan Staal signed a 10 year deal with the Canes. Ryan Smyth signed 2 years with the Oilers and they also signed Justin Schultz up.

BREAKING! David Moss signed with the Coyotes.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 1, 2012)

I only care about these names: Zach Parise, Ryan Suter, Alexander Semin, and Jason Garrison; in that order.

Ideally, I'd love for the Wings to be able to sign both Parise and Suter, but realistically I think they can only get one of them. As much as I love the idea of Parise playing alongside Datsyuk, Suter needs to be the number one priority. Lidstrom's retirement created a huge gap that can never be replaced, but signing a consistent Norris trophy candidate who's entering the prime of his career will help soften the blow. 

I think Parise is going to either Minnesota or Pittsburgh.

I think if the Wings land Suter, they will actually make Garrison a bigger priority to sign than Semin, which I also wouldn't mind. That would give the Wings' top two bluelines the pairings of: Suter/White and Kronwall/Garrison--I can dig that. I do get the feeling that the Wings have a far more realistic shot at signing Semin than they do Parise. In fact, it wouldn't surprise me at all if the Wings came away in this free agency with Suter, Semin and potentially Garrison as well.

*EDIT:* the RED WINGS have signed goalie Jonas Gustavsson to a two-year deal. I like this move a lot, as it gives the Wings a young AND talented back-up to Jimmy Howard. Not to mention, he's far more reliable than either Conklin or MacDonald. Very good signing on Kenny's behalf.

*EDIT x2:* the RED WINGS are apparently sending out owner Mike Illitch and Mike Babcock to meet with Zach Parise at 3:30 pm et, while Ken Holland and Chris Chelios will be going to Wisconsin to meet with Ryan Suter. Looks like the Wings are going all out to get these two.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jul 1, 2012)

Honestly I don't expect the Bruins to sign anyone except resign a couple of players to stick.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 1, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> *EDIT x2:* the RED WINGS are apparently sending out owner Mike Illitch and Mike Babcock to meet with Zach Parise at 3:30 pm et, while Ken Holland and Chris Chelios will be going to Wisconsin to meet with Ryan Suter. Looks like the Wings are going all out to get these two.



Did this happen? I didnt see anything about it, but a friend says Parise told them not to come. Also hes saying that its almost positive that Pittsburgh got Parise

but this is a "guy who knows a guy" kinda thing so take it with a grain of salt


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jul 1, 2012)

Well that bites.  I wanted Souray to stay in Dallas.   Now with Ducks,  Burish with Sharks.    both rivals for final year in Pacific

looks like Wings and my Stars picked up evil ones

Wings getting Tootoo  >>    Mr Suckerpuncher
Stars getting Aaron Rome-the cup goat when he cuncussed Horton

Whitney was a nice pick up for the Stars,  though he is 40 and a winger.  we still need a center since Ribs is gone


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 1, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> Did this happen? I didnt see anything about it, but a friend says Parise told them not to come. Also hes saying that its almost positive that Pittsburgh got Parise
> 
> but this is a "guy who knows a guy" kinda thing so take it with a grain of salt



The ONLY reason the Wings ended up not meeting with Parise is because his agent said they received one too many offers. They weren't going to have enough time in the day to accommodate every team that wanted to meet with him. I don't know if Parise going to Pittsburgh is a "done deal", but Dallas and Carolina have been eliminated from his list. Apparently, he's going to make a decision tomorrow, with the list of teams narrowed down to Detroit, New Jersey, Philadelphia, Minnesota and Pittsburgh.

I was convinced earlier today that Parise was definitely going to the Pens, but with Suter apparently leaning towards signing with the Red Wings, I'm beginning to wonder if Parise will tag along. 

Anyway, I'm surprised the Wings signed Tootoo, but the idea of bringing some much needed energy and grit to the 4th line is welcomed. I'm a bit indifferent towards the signing of Samuelsson, mainly due to the no-trade clause. I dislike the fact he's 35, but what I do like is: he's a 20+ goal scorer year in and year out when healthy. He's a right-handed shot--and most importantly, he's an IMMEDIATE upgrade over Hudler on the 2nd unit power play.

Overall, I'm content with what the Wings have done so far. However, it IS imperative that they get Ryan Suter. I want him more than I want Parise, even though I'm greedy and want both of them to come here.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jul 2, 2012)

Welcome aboard Garrison! Love that signing, exactly what we needed. Big tough defenseman with an awesome shot. Now looking for a third-line center.

Sad to see Salo go but he'll get to be with his old buddy Ohlund in Tampa...if Ohlund still plays. Anyway he'll make way more than he would have staying here so all the best to him.



Law said:


> Luongo for Hemsky



I don't know, Luongo for Komisarek is pretty tempting


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jul 2, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Anyway, I'm surprised the Wings signed Tootoo, but the idea of bringing some much needed energy and grit to the 4th line is welcomed. I'm a bit indifferent towards the signing of Samuelsson, mainly due to the no-trade clause. I dislike the fact he's 35, but what I do like is: he's a 20+ goal scorer year in and year out when healthy. He's a right-handed shot--and most importantly, he's an IMMEDIATE upgrade over Hudler on the 2nd unit power play.



if there was one Wing Id love on my team,  its Hudler.   always been a thorn vs Stars.
another good thing about Whitney,   he had 8 more points than Parise


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 2, 2012)

Supposedly the Wild sweetened their deal for Parise are the frontrunners


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 2, 2012)

Kuwabara99 said:


> if there was one Wing Id love on my team,  its Hudler.   always been a thorn vs Stars.
> another good thing about Whitney,   he had 8 more points than Parise



I wish Hudler all the best somewhere else, unless he signs with a team I despise. However, even if you'd like to have Hudler on your team, have fun watching his defensive lapses and inadequate mobility through the neutral zone, where he is so easily bumped off the puck. Honestly, I am glad to see him go. He's like 7 years younger than Samuelsson, yet I'd rather have Sammy since he's 1.) bigger and 2.) an effective right-handed shot on the power play.

As for Whitney, he's coming off a stellar season, but if you'd really take him over Parise, then you're on crack.

@*Lord Genome*,

if Zach Parise ends up going to Minnesota, so be it. I just really, REALLY want Ryan Suter. The guy is one of the best defenceman in the entire game and he can quarterback the first power play unit. The Wings need him far more than they need Parise with Lidstrom retiring. Plus, I don't know why, but I have this gut feeling that if the Wings can't land Parise, they might do an all-out push for either Rick Nash or Bobby Ryan. Truth be told, I would actually take Bobby Ryan over Parise, in a heartbeat.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jul 2, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> As for Whitney, he's coming off a stellar season, but if you'd really take him over Parise, then you're on crack.
> 
> @*Lord Genome*,



its just a nice stat to see.  nothing more.   we all want Parise(duh).  but remember the CBA is coming up.    killer long term deals could screw your team in the long run

Hudler went to Calgary.   oh well

Wow.  Stars traded Steve Ott and Adam Pardy to Buffalo for Derek Roy.  the fanbase is definately taking a hit today.   but Im glad that pylon of a D-Man Pardy is gone.    Morrow should be next


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 3, 2012)

I love how Parise had to give an update yesterday that he still hasn't decided on a team to sign with yet. 

I just hope the Wings can lock-up Suter and then we'll go from there. Something tells me that if they can't land Parise, they'll explore trade options as opposed to taking a gamble on Alexander Semin. I can see the logic in that, seeing as Semin does have the reputation of being a locker room cancer.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jul 3, 2012)

huzzah for 40 year olds!

Stars got Jagr!


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 4, 2012)

Well, according to reports, Zach Parise and Ryan Suter will make their decisions today.

The good news: supposedly, the teams for each player have been narrowed down to _only_ two teams: my Detroit Red Wings and the Minnesota Wild.

The bad news: some reports seem to indicate that both are leaning heavily towards signing with Minnesota. Say it isn't so! 

If there is a bright side to this: Pittsburgh is getting neither, haha.

*EDIT:* and the Wild have signed Ryan Suter. 

*EDIT x2:* Parise has agreed with sign with the Wild as well.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 4, 2012)

mother fucking wild 


Real_ESPNLeBrun Pierre LeBrun
Zach Parise, via text message, confirms what Lamoriello said that had he not gone home to Minny he would have stayed in New Jersey


Real_ESPNLeBrun Pierre LeBrun
Poile says Predators never got a chance to make a counter-offer. Clearly irked.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jul 4, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Well, according to reports, Zach Parise and Ryan Suter will make their decisions today.
> 
> The good news: supposedly, the teams for each player have been narrowed down to _only_ two teams: my Detroit Red Wings and the Minnesota Wild.
> 
> ...



now the fight for Matt Carle begins.   good luck Wings.  Joe said the Stars are done getting players


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jul 4, 2012)

Parise and Suter made a big surprise especially with the identical 13 year contract with Minnesota.

Big surprise.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 4, 2012)

Minnesota making a claim for straight-up contender.

That's scary shit, coming from a team in their division 

I was pretty happy about the Oil getting Yakupov and Schultz this off-season...but the Wild just shit all over that parade, haha


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 4, 2012)

Kuwabara99 said:


> now the fight for Matt Carle begins.   good luck Wings.  Joe said the Stars are done getting players



I didn't want Carle, truth be told. It was Suter or bust.

No sense in crying about what happened today. It's sink or swim with guys like Nyquist and Smith now, as they're going to receive full-time roster spots in their top 6 and top 4 positions respectively. 

I don't want to see the Wings do anything irrational after losing out on the Parise/Suter sweepstakes. Go into the season with the squad you got; you're likely still going to be a contender for a top 4 seed; make your move(s) at the trade deadline should you feel you have a legitimate shot at winning the Stanley Cup.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jul 5, 2012)

Goddamn. So much for easily winning the division again this year.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jul 5, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I didn't want Carle, truth be told. It was Suter or bust.



oh the irony.  Yzerman took Carle  xd


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 5, 2012)

Kuwabara99 said:


> oh the irony.  Yzerman took Carle  xd



I don't see what's ironic about it--better he takes the gamble on overspending on a slightly above-average D-man than us. If the Wings are going to take any risks, especially from a financial aspect, I'd rather they do it by selling the farm for someone like Rick Nash or Bobby Ryan. I'm still hoping they just role into this season with the team they have, give some prospects a real shot at helping this team, and see where they're at come the trade deadline.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 5, 2012)

It really doesn't matter who the Wings put on their team, they'll shine there.

It'll be a dark year in the NHL when they miss the playoffs.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 6, 2012)

Well, no longer just a rumor, but the Wings are officially pitching a trade to the Ducks to acquire Bobby Ryan.

I hope they can pull it off without having to give Call Jarnkrok, Tomas Jurco or Gustav Nyquist.

Also, if the Wings some how manage to pull this one off, then they need to inquire about trading for Keith Yandle while they're at it. If the Wings could some how pull those trades off, it would most certainly make them legitimate Stanley Cup contenders this season.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jul 7, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Well, no longer just a rumor, but the Wings are officially pitching a trade to the Ducks to acquire Bobby Ryan.
> 
> I hope they can pull it off without having to give Call Jarnkrok, Tomas Jurco or Gustav Nyquist.
> 
> Also, if the Wings some how manage to pull this one off, then they need to inquire about trading for Keith Yandle while they're at it. If the Wings could some how pull those trades off, it would most certainly make them legitimate Stanley Cup contenders this season.



wow thats strange.  I've heard they are pitching for Nash too


yay.  my birthday today.  gonna have my brother get my 99 Stanley Cup patch put on my Hull Jersey


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 7, 2012)

Oh boy... there may be something to it.

Nightmare on Helm Street is reporting the Wings are currently finalizing a trade for Keith Yandle of the Coyotes, while prepping to sell the farm for Nash.

Oi, looks like they're trying to sell out and win at least one more Cup before they go into a full blown rebuilding mode.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jul 14, 2012)

Do I smell a lockout?  I hope not

The NHL has made the first move in labour negotiations with its union.

Two media outlets reported Friday night that the league has made an initial offer to the NHL Players' Association with several major changes to the current collective bargaining agreement.

RDS.ca posted details of the proposal, including a reduction of players' hockey-related revenues from 57 per cent to 46 per cent.

Renaud Lavoie, a journalist with RDS, also reports that players would need to wait 10 seasons before becoming unrestricted free agents and that contracts would be limited to a maximum of five years.

The RDS story also says that the NHL's proposal would bring an end to salary arbitration and that entry-level contracts would be five years instead of three as they are under the current CBA.

Larry Brooks of the New York Post also tweeted that the NHL's proposal would eliminate signing bonuses on future contracts and mandate that all future deals have an equal value for every year of the contract.

"NHL proposal amounts to Declaration of War against NHLPA," added Brooks in a separate tweet.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jul 19, 2012)

TSN said:
			
		

> The Philadelphia Flyers have signed defenceman Shea Weber to a 14-year offer sheet worth upwards of $100 million.
> 
> The Nashville Predators have seven days to match the offer if they wish to retain Weber's services.





As a Philadelphian, I love this.  I think the Preds may match the offer.  I don't know the Preds that well, but I imagine the loss of Suter and Weber would destroy that defense/team or am I wrong?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 19, 2012)

Fruit Monger said:


> As a Philadelphian, I love this.  I think the Preds may match the offer.  I don't know the Preds that well, but I imagine the loss of Suter and Weber would destroy that defense/team or am I wrong?



They will match because they have to. You're not wrong...that would destroy their team in more ways than one.

Philadelphia knows it, so much like the NHL just declared war on the NHLPA, the Flyers just declared war on the Preds.

Now, it could be a situation where it's a sum of money the Preds can't actually afford to match, in which case that's hilarious and cruel.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jul 23, 2012)

Rick Nash is a NY Ranger


----------



## Tiger (Jul 25, 2012)

Kuwabara99 said:


> Rick Nash is a NY Ranger



If Gaborik stays healthy, I see the Rangers being the President's Trophy _favorite_ next season.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jul 25, 2012)

Preds matched the Flyer's offer for Weber

will that cap them hard for years to come?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2012)

Kuwabara99 said:


> Preds matched the Flyer's offer for Weber
> 
> will that cap them hard for years to come?



It'll just tighten their breathing room and make them pissed off at the Flyers. It's not going to break them, and it's not like they didn't know for a fact Weber was worth it for their team. It just means any chance of a long-term discount he might have given them is out of the question.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Aug 30, 2012)

Link removed

cant wait to see him play for us


----------



## b0rt (Sep 14, 2012)

looks like for sure the lockout is happening now. they have till the 14th and well still no progress. I'm sure there will be hockey this season, just maybe not till November or December.


----------



## gumby2ms (Sep 18, 2012)

yeah my foreseeable future all toasts shall now be ended with, and shall gary betman die in a pit of fire.


----------



## b0rt (Sep 21, 2012)

Gary Beetman is an awful commissioner. worst commissioner in any sport that I can ever recall.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 2, 2012)

no progress again today.   they really want to screw the season


----------



## Takahashi (Oct 3, 2012)

I don't like Bettman either (His insistence to grow Hockey in the southern US where it clearly doesn't work, all while ignoring Canada is infuriating), but he wanted to start these talks months ago.  Got to at least give him credit for not waiting until the last minute like the NHLPA did.  Perhaps I'm wrong, but it seems obvious to me that they did this intentionally.  They wanted to play while the negotiations were happening and didn't expect to be locked out.  That way they could keep their 57% during the season and then just strike if things didn't go their way afterwards.  Wouldn't surprise me with Fehr at the helm.  

I find a lot of people side with the players, but I can't understand why.  Are both sides greedy?  Absolutely.  But who has more of a right to be?  Owners don't buy teams for fun, it's an investment.  When you're the one accepting the risk, you have a right to make money on your investment should you turn a profit.  Yet we have a system in which the owners don't even make the majority.  That's insane.  

They take all the risk, pay all the expenses, both operating and benefits for the players, and yet they're stuck with 43%.  Meanwhile, the players sit there with guaranteed pay and travel,food, lodging etc. all paid *for* them.  The average salary of 2.4 million a year is more than most people will make in their entire life, and they have the audacity to walk up to their boss and act as though they're being treated unfairly. 

Eighteen teams lost money last season.  Lemme repeat: EIGHTEEN teams LOST money last season.  How many players had their pay reduced because of that?  None. They want to act as if this is some kind of partnership, yet they only want to take from the good, and ignore the bad.

The NHLPA loves to go on about the 1.1 billion dollar increase in revenue over this last CBA.  Anyone who knows even the basics of business must surely know that revenue on its own is an absolutely useless representation.  They could make 100 billion more, it's irrelevant if there's a comparable, or larger amount of expenses over that time period.  I've been following these talks, and the only time someone has mentioned profits are the players, and they're always using the word incorrectly.  

Hell, even if there were significant profits made over the last CBA, that still doesn't matter.  What happened in 2006?  NBC started broadcasting Hockey. T.V revenue, like it is for other sports, is very valuable for Hockey too.  In addition, the Canadian dollar has also been about par as of late.  There are reasons for the increased revenue that are due to situations that are *not* going to continue to increase consistently.  Yet the NHLPA bases their offer assuming this continued growth rate, and STILL wants their cut to be larger than the owners.  It's stupid any way you look at it.

All that being said, the owners aren't clean in all of this either.  They have these talks to get a bigger piece of the pie, yet they allow their GMs to continue to sign these absolutely ridiculous contracts to get around the salary cap.  It's disingenuous to say the least.

I love my Hockey, but I want this lockout to continue.  The players need to get some perspective, because if their words thus far are any indication, they're not living in the reality the rest of us are.  Particularly idiots like Krys Barch.  Making comments about how much simpler the Wild West was, and goes on about how difficult things have been for him.  He makes 1.5 million dollars a year to be a player I've never even heard of.  I'd love to see him try to relate to a firefighter, police officer, or someone in the military with all of his stories of hardship and injury.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 4, 2012)

Takahashi said:


> I love my Hockey, but I want this lockout to continue.  The players need to get some perspective, because if their words thus far are any indication, they're not living in the reality the rest of us are.  Particularly idiots like Krys Barch.  Making comments about how much simpler the Wild West was, and goes on about how difficult things have been for him.  He makes 1.5 million dollars a year to be a player I've never even heard of.  I'd love to see him try to relate to a firefighter, police officer, or someone in the military with all of his stories of hardship and injury.



amen.   Barch was a scrub for Dallas.   I wish we kept Modano another year instead of giving Barch a raise.    glad hes gone

first 2 weeks of the season gone


----------



## Takahashi (Oct 4, 2012)

Yup. Regular season games are getting cancelled, and there's been no word regarding future meetings. 

The whole season is likely to be cancelled.  If things aren't figured out by the time the Winter Classic rolls around, it's definitely over.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey, it's been a long while, I've been focusing on my working on my fanfictions and for what I wanted for which I got for my birthday last month.

So, I am very angry at the NHL for that damned lockout. I hate Bettman even more than ever now and I strongly blame him for that I mean to me he's killing hockey and I wish he was impeached right now because other than the lockout, the headshot solutions, the instigator penalties and the thought of banning fighting in hockey are the severety of the problem and which are idiotic. That also means the Boston trip that my dad and I are planning for is off for the next year which is fine with because I need to save up more. I thought to myself if they cancelled the entire season then I will start to hate the NHL. 

  Now that I got that out of my chest, thank god to both TSN and CBC for playing hockey games from the past. TSN plays "Team Canada Rewind" on Wednesday nights while CBC is plays "Hockey Night In Canada Classics" on Saturday nights which btw is on tonight. In Canada you can pick the gmaes that CBC is gonna play for the classics, you can vote as often as you want.

Link removed


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 13, 2012)

You would have thought the NHL would have learned there lesson from the last lockout this is ridiculous.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 13, 2012)

Donald Fehr and Gary Bettman are the two leading figures in this lockout. That's not a good sign whatsoever for the NHL.


----------



## Takahashi (Oct 14, 2012)

Prince of Pop said:


> So, I am very angry at the NHL for that damned lockout. I hate Bettman even more than ever now and I strongly blame him for that



I understand the Bettman hate, but this lockout should *not* be one of the reasons. 

Bettman and the NHL wanted to start negotiating the new CBA a long time ago (January IIRC), Fehr refused.  He waited until the last minute, and their first proposal (or rather, their only one) was made in *August*.  What was Bettman/the owners to do?  Continue with a system that has more than half the teams in the league losing money?  If there was no threat of a work stoppage, what incentive did the players have to negotiate?  None.

Blame Fehr.  He's sold the players this idea that they deserve something that's detrimental to the health of the game.  It doesn't help that a large percentage of the vocal players think that they know what they're talking about when every time they open their mouths they demonstrate anything but.

What the NHLPA is proposing, and what has been benefiting them as of late simply doesn't work.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Oct 14, 2012)

Takahashi said:


> All that being said, the owners aren't clean in all of this either.  They have these talks to get a bigger piece of the pie, yet they allow their GMs to continue to sign these absolutely ridiculous contracts to get around the salary cap.  It's disingenuous to say the least.


I honestly don't care much about the business side of things and just want to see some hockey. That said, this here is probably the thing that burns me up most about the damn lockout. You have Minnesota signing two guys to 12-year, $98 million contracts, and the Weber contract at 13 years, $110 million, right when they know a CBA is coming up. What a slap in the face. I mean, it was a bum thing for Weber to do in the first place because he was clearly pushing Nashville in hopes of getting a massive contract right before they were disallowed under a new CBA. 

But to me it's also like the owners need things in place to protect them from themselves. If you're complaining about massive contracts, _stop allowing your GMs to make them._ Show some goddamned spine. The players don't make the contracts, and no one who's offered that is going to turn it down - if they bitch, whine, and hold out for some ridiculous amount, _don't give in to their demands._ For so many owners it's like they think the rules should apply to everyone but themselves, and they allow their GMs to do whatever the hell they have to to get a given player and then complain when they have to pay up for it. The players' greed is terrible, but I think the administration side of things is partly to blame for their greed because they've been giving players reason to think they're entitled to massive amounts of money because of the godawful contracts they keep handing out. 

Whatever the case, they also need to axe a few of the really badly sinking franchises. I think it's proven when you have eighteen teams losing money that a 30-team league doesn't work.


----------



## b0rt (Oct 14, 2012)

they need to move a team with no fanbase like Anaheim to a place like Seattle. little things like that would help fanbase.


----------



## Takahashi (Oct 14, 2012)

The Big Mumbo said:


> I honestly don't care much about the business side of things and just want to see some hockey.  That said, this here is probably the thing that burns me up most about the damn lockout. You have Minnesota signing two guys to 12-year, $98 million contracts, and the Weber contract at 13 years, $110 million, right when they know a CBA is coming up. What a slap in the face. I mean, it was a bum thing for Weber to do in the first place because he was clearly pushing Nashville in hopes of getting a massive contract right before they were disallowed under a new CBA.
> 
> But to me it's also like the owners need things in place to protect them from themselves. If you're complaining about massive contracts, _stop allowing your GMs to make them._ Show some goddamned spine. The players don't make the contracts, and no one who's offered that is going to turn it down - if they bitch, whine, and hold out for some ridiculous amount, _don't give in to their demands._ For so many owners it's like they think the rules should apply to everyone but themselves, and they allow their GMs to do whatever the hell they have to to get a given player and then complain when they have to pay up for it. The players' greed is terrible, but I think the administration side of things is partly to blame for their greed because they've been giving players reason to think they're entitled to massive amounts of money because of the godawful contracts they keep handing out.



Agreed.

I'm still on the owner's side however, for the aforementioned reasons.  I also hate Fehr, it's like he doesn't care if he ruins the game as long as he can be known as a shrewd negotiator.



> Whatever the case, they also need to axe a few of the really badly sinking franchises. I think it's proven when you have eighteen teams losing money that a 30-team league doesn't work.



And this is where the Bettman hate has to come back 



b0rt said:


> they need to move a team with no fanbase like Anaheim to a place like Seattle. little things like that would help fanbase.



There was that threat of moving the Oilers there


----------



## Takahashi (Oct 16, 2012)

The NHL has just offered a a 50/50 split on Hockey related revenue to the NHLPA.  This will include an 82 game season starting Nov.2, and *won't* call for a salary rollback.

I honestly didn't expect this.  They'd better take it.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 17, 2012)

GIT R DONE

I want hockey now


----------



## Takahashi (Oct 17, 2012)

Don't bet on it.  This was Fehr's reaction:



So much of what this disingenuous prick says pisses me off.

The details of the proposal are here by the way:



Like The Big Mumbo mentioned, the owners need to protect them from themselves.  Things like the 5 year limit contracts sound like a step in the right direction in closing the loopholes that let these things get out of hand.  All in all it sounds good to me.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 17, 2012)

Well at least they will talk on Thursday for whats thats worth


----------



## Takahashi (Oct 18, 2012)

Well, for those that had hope, let me crush it for you:



Why do the players and Fehr act as if honoring previous contacts is somehow required?  A new CBA takes precedent over contracts made under the old one.  They should have known when they signed them that there would be alterations when the new CBA rolled around.  Ignorance is no excuse.  

The players need to get their heads out of their asses and realize that they're negotiating something completely *new*.  This CBA is not a continuation, it's a brand new agreement.  The notion that things should have to continue in a way that is harmful to the NHL is absurd.  The way things used to be is completely irrelevant.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Oct 19, 2012)

Takahashi said:


> Well, for those that had hope, let me crush it for you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I knew the NHLPA are not going anywhere with the 50/50 deal and now they pissed me off. I'm not happy with that fact that I decided to call of the Boston trip until next season. Got nothing to do except watching both "Team Canada Rewind" and "Hockey Night In Canada Classics" for hockey entertainment, plus I've checked out a few classic games and some Rock Em' Sock Em' Hockey on YouTube.


----------



## Takahashi (Oct 19, 2012)

At least Daly/the NHL realized how intentionally dishonest the NHLPA's version of 50-50 was.

Really getting sick of the players' comments too. Without Hockey you'd be handing us McChickens at the drivethru, stop trying to pretend like you're savvy businessmen.  Crosby especially irritates me, particularly because his endorsement deals are worth more than some player's entire salaries.  Don't see him throwing that into the pool do we?

Hell, why should player salaries have to scale with the growth of the game anyway?  The NHL negotiates these things, particularly things like T.V rights, which generate tons of revenue.  What entitles the players to something they had nothing to do with?

One thing I'm happy about is that I've yet to hear any stupid comments from Iginla.  I'd hate to have to hate my favorite player.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 19, 2012)

I don't think the NHL can survive the damage caused by this lockout will the fanbases be as forgiving?


----------



## Takahashi (Oct 19, 2012)

A lot of fans seem to be saying that if we miss the season, they'll never support/watch the NHL again.  However, the amount of people that will actually follow through on that is slim in my opinion.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 19, 2012)

I know i will come back to the NHL once the lockout ends cause the Capitals are my favorite team even though i do nothing but disapoint.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Oct 20, 2012)

Takahashi said:


> A lot of fans seem to be saying that if we miss the season, they'll never support/watch the NHL again.  However, the amount of people that will actually follow through on that is slim in my opinion.



No kidding, there are a lot of hollow threats out there. They'll lose some season ticketholders - mind you there are so many waitlists for season tickets that they'll be replaced anyway - but honestly, how many people are actually going to start following some team in Russia instead of their own hometown team.


----------



## Takahashi (Oct 20, 2012)

Yeah, lost season or not, this isn't likely to be an issue.  Sure, some casual fans may never come back, but they're not the ones that really make a difference to begin with when compared to people who consistently buy season tickets/jerseys etc.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Oct 24, 2012)

I can't believe that I heard Tuuka Rask re-injured his groin. Curse that injury. Speaking of, I'm started to wonder for a while that I think Tim Thomas is lucky because of the lockout, it's like he knew the lockout has happened so he can get a year off. Lucky him and saved by the bell.


----------



## Mael (Oct 24, 2012)

Islanders going to Brooklyn?


----------



## Takahashi (Oct 24, 2012)

Yeah, in 2015 anyway.

That is, if there is hockey in 2015


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Oct 25, 2012)

No Blackhawks 


WHY U NO LOVE ME NHL?


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Oct 25, 2012)

Dark Knight Spike said:


> No Blackhawks
> 
> 
> WHY U NO LOVE ME NHL?



So there is some good to come out of the lockout


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Oct 25, 2012)

The Big Mumbo said:


> So there is some good to come out of the lockout



No there isn't cause your Cachokes aren't playing either


----------



## Prince of Pop (Oct 25, 2012)

Takahashi said:


> Yeah, in 2015 anyway.
> 
> That is, if there is hockey in 2015



I hope there is a season then, if they continue with another lockout then again I'll be angry at the NHL all over again. I pray no more lockouts in the future.


----------



## Takahashi (Oct 25, 2012)

Eh, I'm so spiteful at this point that I want this season wiped.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 26, 2012)

The NHL and NHLPA have got to be the worst at dealing with these type of situations did they learn nothing from last time and how we lost an entire season because of this stupid greedy crap?


----------



## Takahashi (Oct 26, 2012)

It'd be nice if replacement players were an option, but since this is a lockout and not a strike, it's not.  Would be a nice change to see people playing for the love of the game, rather than the love of money.

Oh well.  At this point, I'm just looking forward to seeing Fehr continue to make Bettman look good.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 26, 2012)

If they don't start the season by January 1st 2013 i fear we might lose the entire season


----------



## Prince of Pop (Oct 27, 2012)

Takahashi said:


> It'd be nice if replacement players were an option, but since this is a lockout and not a strike, it's not.  Would be a nice change to see people playing for the love of the game, rather than the love of money.
> 
> Oh well.  At this point, I'm just looking forward to seeing Fehr continue to make Bettman look good.



I disagree with the replacement idea, but for the love of the game I agree with. 

But you know what since I mentioned the classic games before. Why don't we post some classic games in highlight or full like this for example:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ta1pAMOGfmo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 27, 2012)

At least my goalie called everyone out on their bullshit.  I Love you Ryan Miller you are truly the Jesus of the NHL pek


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Oct 27, 2012)

The Winter Classic is their biggest moneymaker and I don't know if they're actually willing to axe it altogether, so I do kind of think we'll get hockey in December. That said, its value makes it the best hostage they have.

But anyway yeah there's just a lot of penis comparing going on and boy is it tiring.


----------



## Takahashi (Oct 28, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> At least my goalie called everyone out on their bullshit.  I Love you Ryan Miller you are truly the Jesus of the NHL pek



Let's not go nuts here.



> So when the owners want us to take less than our latest proposal you have to remember they are asking for all of this and *holding hockey hostage*



Holding Hockey hostage?  Nice try.  If there was no lockout, the players could play and then strike at a critical moment (like the playoffs) to gain leverage.  You need not look further than Fehr's record with the MLB to know what his tactics are like.  Good on the NHL for taking the initiative on this.

Remember, the NHL went to Fehr *almost a year ago* to start talks for the new CBA.  Fehr refused, and not only did he wait until the summer, he waited until late *August* before giving their *first *proposal.  



> knowing they have a lot of new revenue coming down the line



Revenue is *irrelevant *.  Profit is what matters, and the fact is, over half of the teams in the league are actually *losing* money.



> and *they have seen us move toward them in every category*.



  

That has to be a joke.  The exact opposite has happened (although not in EVERY category), while player comments consistently declare that any pay cut is unacceptable; and it shows in their proposals.



> The least they could do is honor our contracts and find a way to start the hockey season



The least they could do?  It's not necessary to begin with.  Grandfathering doesn't exist in this situation.

But hell, you know what, maybe they should honor their contracts.  Then they can implement a new system.  How about the minimum salary for everyone, with performance bonuses?  No more Gomez-level players making millions of dollars.  If you want to be paid like an elite player, you have to actually play like one every year.



> The two sides are close enough to a deal that missing the bulk of a season is wrong and missing an entire season is not only insane, it is a blatant disregard for the sport, the fans and the culture we have grown over decades -- just to satisfy egos, not the needs of either side



Now *this* is a sensible comment, because he's recognizing that both sides are the problem.

I do understand the sentiment that the owners are the ones who made this mess, and they should have to deal with it.  I really do.  The owners have done many stupid things that are a big part of the reason that we are where we are.  

However, it's irrelevant because this is *their* business.  Not the players', not Fehr's, and not ours.  We are not the ones who spend millions/billions to invest, and we have no right to declare how it should be run.  If the owners screw things up, and they need the employees (players) to take a pay cut, then that's just the way things work.  Enough of this "what's in it for us?" mentality by the players.  What's in it for you?  You get to keep your job, just like every other person who's ever had their boss give them this ultimatum. And you should be damn grateful that you're still going to be making millions.  No one wants to lose money, whether they're millionaires or live paycheck to paycheck.  But that doesn't matter.  They are not partners, they are employees.


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 2, 2012)

It looks like the NHL winter classic is gonna get the chop now quite a shame really.


----------



## Takahashi (Nov 2, 2012)

Yup, the Winter Classic is done.  However, something interesting happened today.



> The league amended a proposal made last month to shift the cost of the NHL-designed 'make whole' provision from the players share over to the owners side.
> 
> The concept of "Make Whole" is a protection plan to cover player salary reduction in dropping the players revenue share from 57% to 50% in year 1 of a new CBA.
> 
> The NHL proposal included a deferred payment system which the league is also willing to reconsider when negotiations resume.



Can't wait for Fehr to continue his bullshit.  I don't even want them to get a deal done.  The thought of Fehr "winning" this negotiation is worse than having no season


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Nov 2, 2012)

Goodbye NHL season, we hardly knew ye. 

Come on NHL fans, join the NFL .


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Nov 3, 2012)

Yeah, with no Winter Classic I think we can pretty much kiss this entire season goodbye now.


----------



## Takahashi (Nov 4, 2012)

Dark Knight Spike said:


> Come on NHL fans, join the NFL .



I like Football too, but Hockey is still much better


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Nov 5, 2012)

Takahashi said:


> I like Football too, but Hockey is still much better



^
This is the truth


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 7, 2012)

At least they are talking now and the more they do so the more progress they will make in getting a deal done.


----------



## Takahashi (Nov 14, 2012)

Vespy89 said:


> At least they are talking now and the more they do so the more progress they will make in getting a deal done.



I wouldn't be so hopeful (although there was some hope at the time you wrote that).  The NHLPA have made it clear that they're not budging on anything; so if a deal is made, it'll be because the NHL concedes completely.  I sure as hell hope that won't happen.  

Fehr even made a comment recently that this reminds him of the MLB "cracking" when they realized they couldn't "win".  The guy doesn't give a shit about hockey, his only concern is his reputation, and that's why this season is almost certainly going to be lost.

Fehr's puppet Crosby made some idiotic comments recently by the way, for anyone who didn't already hate him:


----------



## DejaEntendu (Nov 24, 2012)

Takahashi said:


> Fehr's puppet Crosby made some idiotic comments recently by the way, for anyone who didn't already hate him:



I'd be amazed if anyone didn't hate him already.

I'm going through sports withdrawal. I tried watching an NBA game and around the 17th flop, I shut it off. I can't stand NFL or college anything so I guess I'm out of luck.

I feel even worse for my friend. He bought plane/game tickets to visit his cousin and go to the 2013 Winter Classic. Even if he gets refunded the game money, he's got a wasted plane ticket.

This lockout amazes me. Just do 50/50 contract for 10,000 years and call it a day; or just agree to freeze the funds until you get it worked out. It's missed revenue for everyone. The entire missed season revenue isn't going to compensate for those 1 or 2%s they're arguing about over the course of 5 or 6 years. Also, Bettman is obese. So is Fehr. And Chris Farley. But Chris Farley is obese in a good way. The other two...not so much.


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 25, 2012)

This is a shame they are fighting over a matter of percentage points cause all the progress they made after the last lockout is basically going back to square one.


----------



## Takahashi (Dec 6, 2012)

The league offered a new proposal. Ten years (opt-out clause at eight), and they got to an exact middle ground on the make whole provision (300 million), some of which will go to pensions that won't be coming out of the player's share.  

The NHLPA is apparently not going to be putting it to a full vote.  Wonder why.  I'd really like to hear from some players making the minimum amount, and some of the older guys.  Clearly some have already gone against this whole thing, yet guys like Crosby and Toews get to speak despite being set for life regardless of how this all goes.


----------



## Vespy89 (Dec 6, 2012)

Everytime they seem to make progress they take steps backwards but when they are ready settle they will but all this is really childish and immature.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Dec 7, 2012)

time for a subject changer


----------



## Takahashi (Dec 7, 2012)

Kuwabara99 said:


> time for a subject changer





But they do suck


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Dec 11, 2012)

found this article via Ryan Lambert on yahoo sports(moron)



all this guy says is:   Dallas a hockey city?   No...

this guy makes me feel bad to be a UNT alum.   Im sure he never goes to the games


----------



## Takahashi (Dec 13, 2012)

Kuwabara99 said:


> found this article via Ryan Lambert on yahoo sports(moron)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This guy is a sports economics professor?  Jesus Christ.  

The profit issues are a result of the system as a whole, not a handful of teams.  Not to mention the fact that the NBC deal is *extremely* important in regards to revenue, and what do you need for that?  American teams.  Even seemingly terrible moves like Phoenix have, and still do, the *potential* to be a gold mine because of how big the sports T.V market is there.

There are many teams with larger fanbases than Dallas, and yet over half of the teams in the league are losing money; if that wasn't bad enough, many who are technically making a profit are making a marginal amount.  Honestly, only the Leafs, Rangers, and Canadiens are making serious money, and are the only reason the numbers overall look as "good" as they do.


----------



## Takahashi (Dec 15, 2012)

The PA is going to be voting on decertification now.  Funny how no votes were taken for the previous proposals.  Fehr's just blatant with his intentions, this is what he wanted all along.  

However, now is the time where we'll finally see what the majority of the players believe.  I don't think for a second that the average player is in agreement with guys like Crosby.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jan 4, 2013)

The NHL are scared, they're weaseling themselves out of the meeting, they're scared becuase the players are gonna abandon NHLPA since they're gonna file disclaimer of interest. Gary Bettman's days are numbered big time.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 4, 2013)

According to reports Bettman is fully prepared to nuke the season next thursday if a deal is not done or imminent.


----------



## Takahashi (Jan 5, 2013)

Prince of Pop said:


> The NHL are scared, they're weaseling themselves out of the meeting, they're scared becuase the players are gonna abandon NHLPA since they're gonna file disclaimer of interest. Gary Bettman's days are numbered big time.





You're joking right?  Filing a disclaimer of interest would be the stupidest thing the players could do, and that's why they won't.  

For one, the NHL has already taken the initiative and started the lawsuit in New York.  The courts historically support owners more there. 

Second, they can't do this as a bargaining tactic.  A requirement for it to even be considered is that it must be done in good faith.  With the history of the NBA/NFL reforming afterwards, it would be hard as hell to convince the courts that this isn't a ploy.  Even more so given the recent decisions that have been made.

Third, the vast majority of players are fucked if they no longer have a union.  Abandoning the union helps the superstars, and completely screws everyone else.  Hell, even the superstars like Crosby who are prone to injury lose all of the CBA benefits.  If he gets another concussion, he doesn't have to be paid.  Under-performing players like Gomez?  Teams are no longer stuck with guaranteed pay for several years.  The CBA protects the players completely.  Forget revenue sharing being the big deal, all of the other stuff is what actually allows them such comfortable lives.

Fourth, Bettman has nothing to do with anything.  He doesn't make the decisions for the entire NHL, he's a representative.  The league is in bad shape because of the current system, not the fact that Gary Bettman is there.  In fact, when he took over in 93, we've seen a very high level of growth.  Now, I'm unhappy with the attempts to grow the game in the south, but it's minor in comparison to the real issue.  I also notice that you're from Canada.  Did you know that Canadian teams were actually doing terrible in the late 90s?  Without Bettman creating a pool that American teams had to pay into, many Canadians wouldn't even have a team right now.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 6, 2013)

oh hey the lockouts over


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jan 6, 2013)

They're still working out the details but I figured this was coming. Since both sides started actually sitting down and negotiating about ten days ago and making proposals and counterproposals rather than throwing hissy fits like they had done in the six months prior, I figured we'd get a deal. It would take them right until the end, but I guess they needed that pressure to actually get something done. For all the talk I don't think either side was actually willing to nuke an entire season.

Anyway looking forward to the shortened season!


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jan 6, 2013)

*dusts off my Jamie Benn jersey*

cant wait^^


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jan 7, 2013)

Finally!!! I am very happy the NHL is back and the lockout is over. I can't wait to see "Hockey Night In Canada" again.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 8, 2013)

It will be interesting in the eastern conference if Crosby stays healthy i expect the Pens to be right near the top cause he is still the face of the league.


----------



## Takahashi (Jan 9, 2013)

I'll be interested to see how my Flames do in this shortened season.  I was never a fan of our previous overly defensive play, so with a new coach I've got a bit of hope.  For the love of god, teach everyone but Tanguay how to score in a Shootout.  Hopefully we'll hit our stride right off the bat, if we play like we usually do at the start of the season, we're screwed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 9, 2013)

Blackhawks will win Sir Stanley


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jan 10, 2013)

Ol' Burke's been fired 

Come on, Nonis, the first thing you did in Vancouver was trade for Luongo, now do it again


----------



## Takahashi (Jan 10, 2013)

You don't like Luongo, Mumbo?

Personally, I think he gets way more shit than he deserves.  Even when the entire team fails, the blame always ends up solely on him by Nucks fans.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 13, 2013)

Well it seemed that my prediction that Gary Bettman was going to cancel NHL until 2015 was wrong. I wonder how many people will show up at the stadiums now. 
On another note, I see we have a bunch of Vancouver folks around here. You guys have been 1st of the division for like 5 years straight, you are bound to lift the cup. When ever our teams dont make the cut, we always rely on Vancouver to make us proud.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 13, 2013)

Patrick Kane better start showing some improvement. I'm tired of him just talking about he'll be better this season or the last season. 

First game is against the champs


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jan 13, 2013)

Takahashi said:


> You don't like Luongo, Mumbo?
> 
> Personally, I think he gets way more shit than he deserves.  Even when the entire team fails, the blame always ends up solely on him by Nucks fans.



I've been a supporter of Luongo, but it's just time for him to go and he thinks so himself, too. He's handling the situation with a lot of class.

Don't get me wrong, the only reason he's being traded is because Cory Schneider emerged as a true elite goalie last season, but without the emotional baggage Luongo carries. Schneider set a franchise record last season in save percentage, the guy is an absolute star who doesn't get emotionally worked up like Luongo does. You just can't get emotional in a brutal market like this one.

The fact that Lu gets crucified after like every playoff series is part of the reason he needs to go - it's just a bad relationship at this point. Yes it does look like we can't have nice things, but he was our first true blue superstar goalie. We've had so many goalies that have been utter failures we don't know what to do with a good one. We should treat the next one a little better though having been through this dance once.

Toronto's the only real feasible market for him to go into. Unfortunately that's one of the few markets that probably more brutal than Vancouver, lol.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 13, 2013)

I feel bad about Scott Gomez. Basically, everything that could go wrong happened. He started okay, then scored few goals the next season. Later he got injured for the longest time. Only Markov beats him in missed games. I wonder if Scott is okay though.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jan 14, 2013)

Probably don't need to feel too sorry for a guy making that kind of money, though.

This season he's literally getting paid $5.5 million to sit at home and do nothing


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 14, 2013)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Probably don't need to feel too sorry for a guy making that kind of money, though.
> 
> This season he's literally getting paid $5.5 million to sit at home and do nothing



true, true. But still.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 14, 2013)

So who will buy tickets today?


----------



## Takahashi (Jan 14, 2013)

The Big Mumbo said:


> I've been a supporter of Luongo, but it's just time for him to go and he thinks so himself, too. He's handling the situation with a lot of class.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the only reason he's being traded is because Cory Schneider emerged as a true elite goalie last season, but without the emotional baggage Luongo carries. Schneider set a franchise record last season in save percentage, the guy is an absolute star who doesn't get emotionally worked up like Luongo does. You just can't get emotional in a brutal market like this one.
> 
> ...



I agree.  T'was just curious, considering many (or at least, the loudest) Nucks fans still seem to have a lot of animosity towards him 

As far as goalies are concerned, this short season will be good for Kipper.  He's usually so damn tired by the end of the season, this time he'll be able to play all, or close to, the games this year.  Only playing games in the west is great for us too if we have a similar record from last season.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jan 14, 2013)

Stars sent Fistric to Edmonton for a 3rd rounder

seems they want to play Jordie Benn or Dillon


----------



## Tiger (Jan 16, 2013)

We're glad to get Fistric, and he was born in edmonton/has family here, which is why he requested the trade.

I'm so excited for this season. And to answer anyone's question about ticket sales- edmonton will sell out every game no matter what the nhlpa or league does. That's just how it is. This lockout won't hurt our revenue flow nearly as much as it will other fair-weather fanbases.

Sports Illustrated released their future power rankings, and edmonton is #3. No pressure Eberle, Nuge, Hall, Yakupov, and Schultz...no pressure at all.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jan 16, 2013)

Stars with an Ice Breaker this Thursday at the AAC.

practice and then autographs.     I hope to get Jagr and Benn autographs

Plus season ticket holders get leather jackets


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 16, 2013)

Law said:


> We're glad to get Fistric, and he was born in edmonton/has family here, which is why he requested the trade.
> 
> I'm so excited for this season. And to answer anyone's question about ticket sales- edmonton will sell out every game no matter what the nhlpa or league does. That's just how it is. This lockout won't hurt our revenue flow nearly as much as it will other fair-weather fanbases.
> 
> Sports Illustrated released their future power rankings, and edmonton is #3. No pressure Eberle, Nuge, Hall, Yakupov, and Schultz...no pressure at all.



I thought about buying a ticket, but then I realized that I may not have the time to go to a game with studies and everything. Ya, I wonder if Glendale will become like the montreal Olympic Stadium, where you can basically sit where ever you want because no one showed up. 

Dont get me wrong, I will be happy to see the Habs play again, but I hope that the fans will also voice their opinion, otherwise the NHLPA and Gary will not learn their lesson and we will have the same problem in 2020. 

Let<s enjoy NHL while it lasts.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 16, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> Stars with an Ice Breaker this Thursday at the AAC.
> 
> practice and then autographs.     I hope to get Jagr and Benn autographs
> 
> Plus season ticket holders get leather jackets



Hmmm, there are still season holder? I wonder how many of them gave up, like the percentage of season tickets holder renounced their subscription. Maye it was a hype thing, but its the perfect opportunity for people waiting in line to get a good deal.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jan 18, 2013)

Great turnout for the Stars Ice Breaker.   Season ticket holders got to enjoy the Platinum Level.    missed on Jagr auto(only first 150) and Benn wasnt there due to contract not being ready(but I heard a 5 year deal is close). I did enjoy everything still,  very good food.

Met the owner, Tom Gaglardi and Ralph Strangis(tv announcer).   Saw Bob Gainey and Jim Lites.   Got the Ice Girls to sign the new calender.

And plenty of autographs to go around:

Joe Niewendyk and Jere Lehtinen signed ticket for MO/Jere/Turco final home game.


Kari Lehtonen:


Turco toughest rookie card signed on plastic case:


Bob Bassen:


Stephane Robidas:


Derek Roy(you can see the new 20 Year Patch):




Also got newly hired Mark Recchi to sign my Boston Championship shirt.

Can't wait to go to games


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jan 18, 2013)

Have you guys got tomorrow planned? I have planned to watch all 3 games from Hockey Night In Canada like Ottawa vs Winnipeg at 3:00pm, then Toronto vs Montreal at 7:00pm and Anaheim vs Vancouver at 10:00pm.

I started to think I really enjoy watching the Jet's on Hockey Night In Canada during the afternoon.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 18, 2013)

*On the same wave lenght*



Prince of Pop said:


> Have you guys got tomorrow planned? I have planned to watch all 3 games from Hockey Night In Canada like Ottawa vs Winnipeg at 3:00pm, then Toronto vs Montreal at 7:00pm and Anaheim vs Vancouver at 10:00pm.
> 
> I started to think I really enjoy watching the Jet's on Hockey Night In Canada during the afternoon.



Me too. I was planning to watch all three games in a row. 

On another note. I managed to get, thanks to CTV, a free pair of tickets to the sens home opener, however, I dont think i can make it. ARGGGHHH.

And I think they will be giving out free beers too that day. 

Darn you classes.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jan 18, 2013)

Yeah Triple Headers are fun on "Hockey Night In Canada" especially for the next months "Hockey Day In Canada" which is more fun.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm gonna watch all the games i can until my Caps play at 7pm when they take on Tampa Bay.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 18, 2013)

Sucks that the Blackhawks don't play the Capitols nor Boston Bruins or Pittsburgh Penguins


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thats what the lockout does to ya keeps you inside your conference the whole season.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 19, 2013)

Vespy89 said:


> Thats what the lockout does to ya keeps you inside your conference the whole season.



I wanted to see the Blackhawks destroy the Capitols 

Oh well maybe when it's time for Sir Stanley to be won


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 19, 2013)

we will just have to wait and see won't we? but whats the harm in a little friendly banter.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jan 19, 2013)

1-0 Chicago on LA!

PATRICK KANE!!!!  

hockey is officially back

EDIT:   3-0 Hawks now.    daaaaang^^

Maybe its the Stanley Cup Champ patch they are wearing?   We all know what happened to the Giants in baseball after they won in 2010.  Wore the champ patch and didnt make the playoffs    Its like wearing a big target.

cant wait to go to the Stars/Yotes.    shame Benn wasnt signed in time


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 19, 2013)

Well folks, hockey has been back for 30 minutes now. 
The refs have not been messing around. Speaking of refs, it looks like we have new penalties. 
if I recall cbc<s announcement:
tougher interference penalties  
tougher slashing penalties 
(New) puck covering penalty 

hope everyone is enjoy the hockey marathon.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jan 19, 2013)

4-0 Towes!   after Kane got robbed


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 19, 2013)

Lol, Simple Plan is opening the Bell Center. 
I can't believe the reporter asked who they think would win, Toronto or Montreal. 
Regardless of who you support, if you play in either city you say and you care for your well being, you say that you root for the home team. Ha ha ha ha


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 19, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> 4-0 Towes!   after Kane got robbed



In their defence, California has been cold this past week. so can you blame this on the weather? (nevermind that hockey is a notherner's sport. Shhhh....)


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 19, 2013)

Dat Blackhawks Stanley Cup run 

Way to go destroying the champs


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 19, 2013)

Kings a shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 19, 2013)

Kings not a shit, they just lost to this year's Stanley Cup champs


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 19, 2013)

The Kings didn't play the Penguins.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 19, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The Kings didn't play the Penguins.



Blackhawks have more titles recently than the Penguins


They'll mess them up in the Stanley Cup Finals


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 19, 2013)

Soft-headed Crosby will recover 10% of his brain function and show you all.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jan 19, 2013)

Puck dropping for the Coyotes finally; so glad hockey's back.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 19, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Soft-headed Crosby will recover 10% of his brain function and show you all.



Jonathan Toews > Crosby


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jan 19, 2013)

I hate Crosby as much as the next guy, but he's like five times better than Toews. And I don't think the Hawks can win a cup without replacing Crawford.



> crazy brawl in Pitt vs Flyers coaches going at it



What else is new? lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 19, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> I hate Crosby as much as the next guy, but he's like five times better than Toews. And I don't think the Hawks can win a cup without replacing Crawford.
> 
> 
> 
> What else is new? lol



As a biased blackhawks fan I'm going to pull the old ' 1 championship to none' discussion


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jan 19, 2013)

What's the one and zero? Crosby and Toews both have one...


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 19, 2013)

I think our netminder might have a sophmore slump this season he's given up 6 goals and our defense does not look good at all.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jan 19, 2013)

Caps, Vespy? That's my second favorite team. Who's in net, Holtby?

Jesus, this game is close. Dallas picked up some awesome veterans this off season.


----------



## Takahashi (Jan 19, 2013)

Gah, I wish my team was playing today.  Been enjoying it nonetheless


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Yeah Holtby was not good tonight it do help that Orlov and Laich did not make the trip and our hurt so it will be a tough go for a bit with a new coach and system.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jan 19, 2013)

No worries. They'll make the playoffs for sure this year. They've got a good team. Holtby just had an off night.

That's enough hockey for me tonight. I need to recharge for tomorrow's games.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 19, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> What's the one and zero? Crosby and Toews both have one...



Dammit you bested me. I guess I will admit defeat  

Good  game sir


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 20, 2013)

47 more games to go.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 20, 2013)

Is it possible someone can go undefeated this season?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 20, 2013)

Not A cool story bro said:


> Is it possible someone can go undefeated this season?



Unlikely. it would be cool but then a real bummer when it comes to the playoff because teams will play other teams they did not face this season. Making the wholly unprepared.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 20, 2013)

You know, something was missing from yesterday's games. CBA discussions.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jan 20, 2013)

got back from the Stars/Yotes game.  so much fun!


Modano dropped the opening puck
Jagr with 4 points and #1 star of night on NHL Network
Roy and Whitney with their first points too.    nice win to start off
best play was Jagr's no look pass to Loui for the winner
it scares me to think what this team can do with Benn back(still needs to be signed)


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jan 20, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> got back from the Stars/Yotes game.  so much fun!
> 
> 
> Modano dropped the opening puck
> ...



I'm jealous. I recently moved from Phoenix to Chicago so I can't go to Yotes' games anymore. I watched a stream of the game, though. It was a really exciting one. I bet Maloney is regretting trading Whitney about now. Jagr and Vrbata looked beastly. Congrats on the win.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 20, 2013)

I think i might adopt the St.Louis Blues as my favorite team in the west. they whipped the wings last night.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 20, 2013)

Vespy89 said:


> I think i might adopt the St.Louis Blues as my favorite team in the west. they whipped the wings last night.



No love for the Blue Jackets eh? Wait...it is the Blue Jackets, right? 

Ya, St.Louis looks like a good pick. The only West American team that might not piss me off.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 20, 2013)

yeah the columbus blue Jackets and i had no idea that the Maple Leafs are the only remaining original 6 team that hasn't won lord stanleys Cup since 1967 all the other 5 have won the cup.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 20, 2013)

Vespy89 said:


> yeah the columbus blue Jackets and i had no idea that the Maple Leafs are the only remaining original 6 team that hasn't won lord stanleys Cup since 1967 all the other 5 have won the cup.



 always liked how ridiculous their name is and how forgotten the team is. It is sad really.

Oh, ya. the 1967 thing is the source of a major embarrassed. Or it can be used by everyone to get back at the Leafs


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 20, 2013)

You would think they will eventually break that drought and bring lord Stanleys trophy back to Canada i mean a canadien team hasn't won it in 20 years the last time being 1993.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 20, 2013)

Vespy89 said:


> You would think they will eventually break that drought and bring lord Stanleys trophy back to Canada i mean a canadien team hasn't won it in 20 years the last time being 1993.



1995. Avalanche are still the Nordiques.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 20, 2013)

I'd really like to see my Caps bring lord stanleys cup to the nations capitol i don't think we are good enough to win it though.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 20, 2013)

Vespy89 said:


> I'd really like to see my Caps bring lord stanleys cup to the nations capitol i don't think we are good enough to win it though.



Ovy may not have much teeth left but he sure can score a lot of goals.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 20, 2013)

I would like to see the Sens win too. I think it was in 2002 or 2003 that they were close to get the cup, but they were beaten by Buffalo.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 20, 2013)

Lolschneider
Lolluongo
Lolvigneault

My Oilers better capitalize on this mess, tonight.

And woo! Philly 2-1


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 20, 2013)

what is the best NHL rivalry is it canadiens vs Maple Leafs?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 20, 2013)

Vespy89 said:


> what is the best NHL rivalry is it canadiens vs Maple Leafs?



Perhaps. But Maple Leafs is everyone<s rival in Canada.  Its a tough call, any original 6 match up is epic. But Boston v.s Montreal is close to the the Canadiens V.S Maple Leafs.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh yeah any matchup between the original 6 is must-see television 

Pens vs Caps is a pretty good rivalry as well.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 20, 2013)

I guess no one cares for Vancouver vs Chicago 

We straight up hate each other


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 20, 2013)

Vancouver don't like no one so that rivalry is no surprise but do any of the original 6 like each other?


----------



## Tiger (Jan 20, 2013)

Edmonton vs Calgary
Pittsburgh vs Philadelphia


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 20, 2013)

I didn't know Edmonton vs Calgary was a rivalry.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 20, 2013)

Blackhawks vs Red wings 

God damn I'm super biased


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 20, 2013)

Having Hossa back is really gonna help your Blackhawks out i think they have a shot at being near the top in the western conference.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jan 20, 2013)

Law said:


> Edmonton vs Calgary
> Pittsburgh vs Philadelphia



There's your answer for the most hated rivalry for current day at least; cross state rivals getting into bench clearing brawls is the norm.

Honorable mention to Vancouver and Boston. The 2011 cup finals were ridiculous. I've never seen so many penalties.

Good luck tonight, Mr. Biased Blackhawk guy. I'm thinking you have the upperhand. Smith looked shaky yesterday. But go Coyotes, nonetheless!!



Law said:


> Lolschneider
> Lolluongo
> Lolvigneault



Lollll, it's cracking me up too. I went to nhl.com when the Canucks were down by like 5 or 6 or whatever it was and it said "LOU'S BACK" in big letters with a creepy picture of Luongo. That whole goaltending situation is so weird.



Law said:


> My Oilers better capitalize on this mess, tonight.



It's only a matter of time before the Oilers have a major breakout season. They're so stacked with Rookies.



			
				Vespy89 said:
			
		

> I'd really like to see my Caps bring lord stanleys cup to the nations capitol i don't think we are good enough to win it though..



You never know. I think their team is pretty decent and their division isn't that tough. Once you get into the playoffs, anything can happen. One injury or whatever can make the difference. Holtby's better than that too. All the good goaltenders struggled yesterday: Schneider, Howard, Quick, Smith, Rinne. Once the rust shakes off, they'll be better.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 20, 2013)

I'd like to see a team who has never won the cup win it this year that would be awesome.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jan 20, 2013)

Yeah, same. Coyotes and Capitals are my first two choices, but any other cupless teams are good with me too. It's good for the sport to have more, established franchises, and people are fair weather fans.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 20, 2013)

How many of the teams in the league are cupless?


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jan 20, 2013)

Um, off the top of my head...Sharks, Coyotes, Sens, Jets(Thrashers), Preds, Wild, Canucks, Blues, Caps, Panthers, Blue Jackets, Sabres... I probably missed some, but just eye balling the team logos on the nhl site, I think that's all of them.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 20, 2013)

It'll be interesting to see who the 8 teams from each conference make it bound to have a few cupless teams in them.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 20, 2013)

Technically, the original Sens did win the Stanley Cup.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jan 20, 2013)

All the teams except the Blue Jackets and Jets probably have at least a chance of making it in.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jan 20, 2013)

Alwaysmind said:


> Technically, the original Sens did win the Stanley Cup.



Yeah, same name, different franchise, though. Ottawa's fan base is established enough anyway. I don't really include them on the list of teams I'd be pulling for to win their first.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 20, 2013)

Is Ottawa one of the original 6?


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jan 20, 2013)

No. Leafs, Wings, Hawks, Canadiens, Rangers and Bruins are the original six.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 20, 2013)

Its kinda funny Edmonton has not won the Cup since i was born and i was born in 89 so going on 24 years.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jan 20, 2013)

I think they probably will soon. They're so stacked with number one picks and other amazing prospects they picked up. If they can resign everyone for long term contracts, they have an amazing, young team for a while.


----------



## Takahashi (Jan 20, 2013)

Well, Calgary's second period was catastrophic.  Really lax defense on those goals 

Despite the brutal on-paper loss, I actually liked a lot of things I saw in that game.  Mainly our more aggressive style of play, and our younger guys, particularly Sven and Backlund.  Shitty way to start the season, but I think our team has improved overall.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 20, 2013)

Alot of teams look rusty and sluggish Rangers and Flyers start 0-2 but it's not how you start it's how you finish.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 20, 2013)

Hawks looking mighty impressive so far


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 21, 2013)

They have looked good early on i will agree with that much.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jan 21, 2013)

Not A cool story bro said:


> Hawks looking mighty impressive so far



Good game, sir. Hawks goaltending is as weak as ever, but they are offense oriented. Coyotes was even weaker tonight and they entirely rely on it. If Smith doesn't get his act together it's going to be a long season. :/


----------



## Mael (Jan 21, 2013)

Winnipeg at Boston eh?  This will prove to be a fun watch.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 21, 2013)

I hear Winnipeg might actually be sorta good this year.


----------



## Mael (Jan 21, 2013)

Vespy89 said:


> I hear Winnipeg might actually be sorta good this year.



They got smizzled by Ottawa 4-1 Saturday night in their opener...almost as bad as the 7-3 smackdown the Ducks gave the Nucks.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 21, 2013)

Well my Caps got smacked around by Tampa Bay on Saturday night still a lot of time left though.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jan 21, 2013)

Mael said:


> They got smizzled by Ottawa 4-1 Saturday night in their opener...almost as bad as the 7-3 smackdown the Ducks gave the Nucks.



Yeah, I don't see Winnipeg actually being good. The thing about this season is it's almost entirely divisional play so instead of having 3-4 teams from two divisions and 1 team from the last division making it in, it's bound to be a  lot more uniform this year, so really all Winnipeg needs to do is get a few lucky breaks against division rivals and they can make the playoffs. This 48 game nonsense is frustrating. :/ It's better than nothing, though.


----------



## Mael (Jan 21, 2013)

Lol Bruins win again in a shootout.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 21, 2013)

Man I'm scared about our goal tending but our offense looks powerful


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 21, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Good game, sir. Hawks goaltending is as weak as ever, but they are offense oriented. Coyotes was even weaker tonight and they entirely rely on it. If Smith doesn't get his act together it's going to be a long season. :/



Good game man. Your coyotes are sure tough against my Hawks. And I wanted a bit of revenge from last year's playoffs.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jan 21, 2013)

Mael said:


> Winnipeg at Boston eh?  This will prove to be a fun watch.



I couldn't agree with you more, I told my parents before that I believe the Bruins vs Jets are a lot more fun to watch then Bruins vs Canadiens. I'm happy to hear the Bruins won in the shootout, too bad I can't see it though.


----------



## Mael (Jan 21, 2013)

Bruins out for Eastern Conference power.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm glad I tuned into the NBC Sports Network game tonight. That Detroit rookie's shootout goal for the win was insane.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jan 21, 2013)

Canucks with a slow start to the season for God knows how many years in a row now.

Guess it wasn't an October thing


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 21, 2013)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Canucks with a slow start to the season for God knows how many years in a row now.
> 
> Guess it wasn't an October thing



It's cause they suck 

Come at me Vancouver


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jan 22, 2013)

Not A cool story bro said:


> It's cause they suck
> 
> Come at me Vancouver



Be careful what you wish for. Canucks fans are rioting pros.


----------



## Takahashi (Jan 22, 2013)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Canucks with a slow start to the season for God knows how many years in a row now.
> 
> Guess it wasn't an October thing



We're playing you guys next.  One of us is gonna be 0-3 

If we play like we did in the second period against Anaheim, you guys are screwed.  Although I would laugh if we had a shitty 1st and 2nd period, with an awesome 3rd.  Although I'd prefer it not take 3 games for my team to play a full 60 minutes


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Be careful what you wish for. Canucks fans are rioting pros.



Well Chicago fans are great fighters


----------



## Mael (Jan 22, 2013)

Which will be hilarious to watch when Boston takes the Cup.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2013)

Mael said:


> Which will be hilarious to watch when Chicago takes the Cup.



Fixed for inaccuracy my good sir 

It is the Hawks that will win again.


----------



## Mael (Jan 22, 2013)

Not A cool story bro said:


> Fixed for inaccuracy my good sir
> 
> It is the Hawks that will win again.



Sure they will champ...sure they will.

You watch them Ducks now, boi.  Besides, hawks have nothing on a bear.  Just ask Vancouver on how Canucks dealt with one.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2013)

Mael said:


> Sure they will champ...sure they will.
> 
> You watch them Ducks now, boi.  Besides, hawks have nothing on a bear.  Just ask Vancouver on how Canucks dealt with one.



We already beat the champs and Coyotes so far ....... we are set to make a run at a title.

With Hossa in beast mode and Kane  getting better, you best be scared son.


----------



## Mael (Jan 22, 2013)

Not A cool story bro said:


> We already beat the champs and Coyotes so far ....... we are set to make a run at a title.
> 
> With Hossa in beast mode and Kane  getting better, you best be scared son.



Oh no not the Coyotes...those scary Coyotes...

You will fall...and luckily you won't be facing Boston this year.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jan 22, 2013)

Not A cool story bro said:


> Well Chicago fans are great fighters



I hope their fans are better fighters than their players.  Bisonette destroying Bollig was the silver lining in that atrocity of a game for the Coyotes. Bollig can score, though. Bisonette is literally just on our team to fight. He had like 1 assist, 0 goals last season.



> Oh no not the Coyotes...those scary Coyotes...
> 
> You will fall...and luckily you won't be facing Boston this year.



I love how everyone picks on the Coyotes. They have like 2/3 the payroll of the Bruins and how far did the Bruins make it last year? 1st round. Coyotes? 3rd round. Not to mention the Bruins division is a joke. There's not another team in their division that's even remotely a challenge. Pacific, Atlantic, and Central are stacked. Vancouver and Boston just cruise to the playoffs no matter what. Although Vancouver does have a little bit of a challenge in the Wild this year.

I hate to side with a Hawks fan, but the Hawks have a better chance at a cup, I'd say. If they had a decent goalie, it'd be no contest.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2013)

Mael said:


> Oh no not the Coyotes...those scary Coyotes...
> 
> You will fall...and luckily you won't be facing Boston this year.



You mean Boston will never win a Stanley Cup this year 

Penguins will destroy you 



DejaEntendu said:


> I hope their fans are better fighters than their players.  Bisonette destroying Bollig was the silver lining in that atrocity of a game for the Coyotes. Bollig can score, though. Bisonette is literally just on our team to fight. He had like 1 assist, 0 goals last season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know  Everytime a Hawks player gets into  a fight they get owned 

I'm not picking on the Coyotes  They eliminated us last year 

Two teams I'm scared of the Hawks playing if they make the playoffs are Predators and Coyotes


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jan 22, 2013)

Not A cool story bro said:


> I know  Everytime a Hawks player gets into  a fight they get owned
> 
> I'm not picking on the Coyotes  They eliminated us last year
> 
> Two teams I'm scared of the Hawks playing if they make the playoffs are Predators and Coyotes



It looked like Bollig won his fight tonight against the guy on the Blues from what I saw in the intermission report. Crazy game in New Jersey; was like five fights, peonalty shot. Bryzgalov allowed 2 of the first 3 haha.

I had my money on the Blues or Rangers for the cup this year, but Chicago is taking care of business and Rangers are off to a rough start.


----------



## MCTDread (Jan 22, 2013)

How my San Jose Sharks doing?


----------



## Tiger (Jan 22, 2013)

Jesus, Oilers...what are you doing?


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jan 22, 2013)

There's a smalllllll chance Edmonton won't win this particular sporting match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> It looked like Bollig won his fight tonight against the guy on the Blues from what I saw in the intermission report. Crazy game in New Jersey; was like five fights, peonalty shot. Bryzgalov allowed 2 of the first 3 haha.
> 
> I had my money on the Blues or Rangers for the cup this year, but Chicago is taking care of business and Rangers are off to a rough start.



Yep now 3-0 for the first time since 1976


----------



## Tiger (Jan 22, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> There's a smalllllll chance Edmonton won't win this particular sporting match.



Yeah, just a small chance.

That said, I'm watching the game, and edmonton is the better team in the second period...quite strange. Cool to see two of the rookies getting their first goals of their career, though.

5 power play goals in this game so far.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jan 22, 2013)

Absolutely. I love Edmonton's team this year. As soon as their rookies learn the ins and outs of the league, the team is going to be unstoppable. It's always nice to see rookies doing well.

Edit: Is that Justin Schultz they picked up, that just scored the goal, related to the Nick Schultz on their team? So many brother pairings on teams. I saw the Devils have brothers, the staals and sedins obviously...


----------



## Tiger (Jan 23, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Absolutely. I love Edmonton's team this year. As soon as their rookies learn the ins and outs of the league, the team is going to be unstoppable. It's always nice to see rookies doing well.
> 
> Edit: Is that Justin Schultz they picked up, that just scored the goal, related to the Nick Schultz on their team? So many brother pairings on teams. I saw the Devils have brothers, the staals and sedins obviously...



Nah they're not related.

Believe it or not, I am actually happy with this game, even though the 1st period was a blowout. The potential is unreal.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jan 23, 2013)

Gotcha. Yeah, I was going to say, after a 6-1 1st, you couldn't have asked for a better, realistic outcome than 6-3. It shows they are capable of not allowing a zillion goals and playing a disciplined game while chipping away.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 23, 2013)

We should have beaten the Blues 3-0 but Crawford let two easy goals in.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jan 23, 2013)

Yeah Chicago may want to actually have a goalie if they want a serious run at the Cup.

Unlike Chicago, Vancouver doesn't base its chances on the outcomes of three piddly games 



DejaEntendu said:


> I love how everyone picks on the Coyotes. They have like 2/3 the payroll of the Bruins and how far did the Bruins make it last year? 1st round. Coyotes? 3rd round. Not to mention the Bruins division is a joke. There's not another team in their division that's even remotely a challenge. Pacific, Atlantic, and Central are stacked. Vancouver and Boston just cruise to the playoffs no matter what. Although Vancouver does have a little bit of a challenge in the Wild this year.


I think the whole division thing is overhyped. You don't *just* play your own division all season (well, mostly this season). If you do the math it doesn't make a big difference.

For example, the Central Division is stacked, yes. We'll use Detroit. Detroit plays 24 games against the Central Division each season. Vancouver plays 20 games against the Central Division each season. That's only a 4 game difference.

Vancouver plays Chicago 4 times, Detroit 4 times, Nashville 4 times, St. Louis 4 times. That's 16 games there against playoff caliber teams (we'll leave out Columbus because they're freebies). Detroit plays Chicago 6 times, Nashville 6 times, St. Louis 6 times. That's 18 games against playoff caliber teams. Wooee, a whole 2-game difference in an 82-game schedule.

Work the math the other way. Detroit gets 16 games against non-playoff teams in the Northwest - Wild (we're talking last season here - though the Wild were dominant for the early part of last season), Oilers, Flames, Avalanche. Vancouver gets 24. 8 game difference...though Detroit got two more freebies against Columbus. Rest of the schedule is equal. So all told, it comes to about a 6-game difference...not exactly huge.

It would matter if Vancouver got by with the 3rd seed while having a way lower record than 4th, 5th, 6th, etc., like the Southeast Division winner usually gets away with, but Vancouver won the President's Trophy the last two seasons might I remind, and they were whipping the ass of teams like the Sharks on a consistent basis. They have a tendency to blow the games against the crappy teams so the advantage usually disappears anyway. So they get a few more points here or there or whatever...doesn't make them any less of a playoff team than the others.

tl;dr division doesn't make as much of a difference as it's perceived to.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice 2-1 for Stars over Detroit.  Kari and Howard did great.  Damien Brunner becoming a staple for the Wings(had awesome goal last night against CBJ)


Wings scored in final seconds and Wings fans heckled Kari for it.  His reaction?


point to that scoreboard^^

Former Star Riberio calls out on ref not doing his job:


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 23, 2013)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Yeah Chicago may want to actually have a goalie if they want a serious run at the Cup.
> 
> Unlike Chicago, Vancouver doesn't base its chances on the outcomes of three piddly games
> 
> ...



Yeah but unlike Vancouver the Hawks have actually won a cup recently


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jan 23, 2013)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Yeah Chicago may want to actually have a goalie if they want a serious run at the Cup.
> 
> Unlike Chicago, Vancouver doesn't base its chances on the outcomes of three piddly games
> 
> ...



Although I see your point for how it doesn't make that much of a difference, it definitely makes a difference. You're saying that it makes a four game difference and that's not all that much, right? (24-20=4) In those 4 games, a base amount of 8 points are at stake essentially. If you include the fact that harder divisions are more evenly matched and would have more overtime points, it's possible 12 points(per team) are at stake that can make it harder to lead the division. And even you could multiply the 4 OT points by potential of 5, to make 20 extra points max possible.

But let's keep it simple: let's say it's just a small difference of 4 games, and 8 points. Last season Vancouver won the president's trophy and home ice advantage throughout the playoffs with 111 points. St. Louis and Rangers placed second with 109 points in divisions, you and I agreed were more difficult. Even if just one fourth of those four games were the difference, the Blues or Rangers could have won the trophy and the home ice advantage which may or may not potentially impacted performances for all three teams.

To put it simply: Even if it's not a massive difference, a potential of 8 points is a large percentage of the amount of points possible in terms of standing differentials that impact the outcome of the president's trophy winner and home ice advantage during the playoffs, which are both important. If Vancouver switched places with the Blue Jackets in the Central division, they would not have won the President's trophy last year, in my opinion.

I see your point on how the divisional argument is overhyped, but I hope you see the merit on how it does have its impacts as well.


----------



## Mael (Jan 23, 2013)

Not A cool story bro said:


> You mean Boston will never win a Stanley Cup this year
> 
> Penguins will destroy you



Crosby out with a torn labia. I'm calling it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 23, 2013)

Mael said:


> Crosby out with a torn labia. I'm calling it.



Wow I hope you really don't mean that


----------



## Mael (Jan 23, 2013)

Not A cool story bro said:


> Wow I hope you really don't mean that



What if I said I did? 

*still bitter over 2010 Vancouver Olympics*


----------



## Mael (Jan 23, 2013)

Rask.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 23, 2013)

Mael said:


> What if I said I did?
> 
> *still bitter over 2010 Vancouver Olympics*





That was 3  years ago 

Let it go


----------



## Mael (Jan 23, 2013)

FU RYAN MILLER WAS BETTER HE JUST GOT CHEATED.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 23, 2013)

Mael said:


> FU RYAN MILLER WAS BETTER HE JUST GOT CHEATED.



You should also hate Jonathan Toews he assisted  in a goal


----------



## Mael (Jan 23, 2013)

Double 

Damn...that was a tough battle but Ference fucked up.  Can't blame it on anything else.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jan 23, 2013)

That goal by Gaborik in overtime for the hat trick was pretty sick; not gonna lie. He batted it out of midair on his own shot.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 23, 2013)

Vespy89 said:


> Is Ottawa one of the original 6?



The original 6 refers to the 6 teams that were part of the NHL early days and have survive and they are listed below.



DejaEntendu said:


> No. Leafs, Wings, Hawks, Canadiens, Rangers and Bruins are the original six.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jan 24, 2013)

Gaborik hat trick was cool, but here's one for the Coyotes.  Awoooooooooo!!!

Edit: Might see another here; three goals for Sullivan, and two for Ekman-Larson. Sullivan almost had a fourth too. This is a lot more fiun than the first two games...


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jan 24, 2013)

Kippursoff looks so confused in this shoot out.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jan 24, 2013)

My dad's been recording the Bruins games because he has the NHL Center Ice package for free for until the end of January. I'll be visiting my family's house for this weekend, I'll be alble to see the games he recorded and watch tomorrows game with my dad.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jan 24, 2013)

Prince of Pop said:


> My dad's been recording the Bruins games because he has the NHL Center Ice package for free for until the end of January. I'll be visiting my family's house for this weekend, I'll be alble to see the games he recorded and watch tomorrows game with my dad.



I watched a few of their games. They were pretty good ones. ^^ Have fun watching them.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 25, 2013)

Blackhawks are now 4-0  


We going all the way :WOW


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jan 25, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> I watched a few of their games. They were pretty good ones. ^^ Have fun watching them.



Thanx.

I was watching Los Angeles Kings vs Edmonton Oilers last night on TSN, I dozed off most of 2nd and 3rd period, I did catch the few minutes of the game, while it was 1-0 for the Kings, I say Ryan Nugent-Hopkins scored a tying goal, but was disallowed, because Sam Gagne got tangled up with Jonathan Quick which angers the fans at Rexall Centre and I agree with the fans, Nugent-Hopkins goal should've counted, even the guys on TSN knew it should've counted. But at the dying seconds of the game, Nail Yakupov saved the Oilers butts by scoring a tying goal and heading for overtime and done a Theoren Fleury inspired slide. In overtime, the Kings suffered a "too many men" on ice penalty and Sam Gagne who got tangle up earlier before scored an overtime winning goal.

I tell ya seeing Yakupov's goal was the best goal score I ever seen in a couple of years.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 25, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2p6XxYVyKrI[/YOUTUBE]

*Fuck* I love this guy.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jan 25, 2013)

Law said:


> *Fuck* I love this guy.



Lulz, with 4.3 seconds on the clock? Danggggggggggg. He's pretty into it. Gotta love it. Look how pissed Quick looks lol.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 25, 2013)

Aswww, sens winning streak has ended.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2013)

Hope the Blackhawks are 5-0 heading into their big game against the Red wings


----------



## Takahashi (Jan 26, 2013)

Wonder how my Flames are gonna fair against the Oilers.  Will we have one amazing period and suck for the rest of the game, or will they actually get some consistency?  God, my team is stressful, they're well practiced in giving hope only to fail to finish.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jan 26, 2013)

I'll spare you the suspense. The Flames will not make the playoffs, and the Coyotes won't either it looks like. This season has been pretty lame thus far.  Sharks are looking really impressive in the west. I'd wager Sharks/Blues/Bruins/Rangers for final 4 in the playoffs, assuming they don't play each other in an earlier round.


----------



## Takahashi (Jan 26, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> I'll spare you the suspense. The Flames will not make the playoffs



If we weren't pretty much the worst shootout team in the league, and could have won even half of them, we would have made it into the playoffs for the last two years easily.  A 3 game losing streak is never good, but it's by no means taken us out of it this year.  Especially since many good teams right now have had bad starts, no one thinks they're suddenly out.  Besides, we've got this game against Edmonton, and our team is really coming together in terms of our style of play


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> I'll spare you the suspense. The Flames will not make the playoffs, and the Coyotes won't either it looks like. This season has been pretty lame thus far.  Sharks are looking really impressive in the west. I'd wager Sharks/Blues/Bruins/Rangers for final 4 in the playoffs, assuming they don't play each other in an earlier round.




Wow so the blackhawks just beat the Blues and you're not even going to consider them? 


Plus they are undefeated right now


----------



## Tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

Takahashi said:


> Wonder how my Flames are gonna fair against the Oilers.  Will we have one amazing period and suck for the rest of the game, or will they actually get some consistency?  God, my team is stressful, they're well practiced in giving hope only to fail to finish.



They completely smothered the Oilers tonight, played their first really good game. Made their own luck through hard work, deserved to win.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2013)

Tonight against the Red wings I hope the Hawks go 6-0


----------



## MCTDread (Jan 27, 2013)

5-0 Sharks baby


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2013)

6-0 Blackhawks baby 

sorry  forgot a game


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jan 28, 2013)

Not A cool story bro said:


> Wow so the blackhawks just beat the Blues and you're not even going to consider them?
> 
> 
> Plus they are undefeated right now



I considered them. I just think the Sharks and Blues are better. They each have five wins. I don't think the Sharks have any overtimes either, despite being undefeated. Hawks are barely pulling out games against iffy Detroit and Columbus teams. They'll make the playoffs but they'll level out in wins. Also, Crawford and Emery is not a good post season goalie tandem. Niemi, Halak, and Elliot just seem better.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> I considered them. I just think the Sharks and Blues are better. They each have five wins. I don't think the Sharks have any overtimes either, despite being undefeated. Hawks are barely pulling out games against iffy Detroit and Columbus teams. They'll make the playoffs but they'll level out in wins. Also, Crawford and Emery is not a good post season goalie tandem. Niemi, Halak, and Elliot just seem better.



Seeing Niemi in person don't over estimate him he is not as great as you'd like to think.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jan 28, 2013)

Law said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2p6XxYVyKrI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> *Fuck* I love this guy.



I so loved that celebration.   


Thank god Jamie Benn is back.   Columbus is doooomed


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jan 28, 2013)

Not A cool story bro said:


> Seeing Niemi in person don't over estimate him he is not as great as you'd like to think.



I've seen him in person like five times lol. Went to a Hawks game in 2010, and been to like five Coyotes games where they played the Sharks. He's overrated for sure, but still better than Crawford for playoffs.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> I've seen him in person like five times lol. Went to a Hawks game in 2010, and been to like five Coyotes games where they played the Sharks. He's overrated for sure, but still better than Crawford for playoffs.



I won't disagree with you there but if Crawford gets some help he might not need to be spectacular


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jan 29, 2013)

Not A cool story bro said:


> I won't disagree with you there but if Crawford gets some help he might not need to be spectacular



True true. He's been good this week too.

And wewt, finally a Coyotes win. Nice shutout from an AHL call up. His family looked really proud of him. Attaboy.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 29, 2013)

People were worried Yakupov would celebrate like a madman for every goal, lol - no worries folks, when he pots an empty-netter, he simply shouts and raises his arms. Playin it cool.

Nice to see Oilers get the lead for the first time, lol...and four power-play goals? Wut.

15 goals on the season so far in 5 games
10 power-play goals on 28 opp.

Key to beating Edmonton - don't take penalties.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jan 29, 2013)

Law said:


> Key to beating Edmonton - don't take penalties*be the Columbus Blue Jackets*.



Fixed.


...Lol. I kid. I kid.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2013)

I do want both San Jose and Chicago to be undefeated for their match up next tuesday


----------



## MCTDread (Jan 30, 2013)

Not A cool story bro said:


> I do want both San Jose and Chicago to be undefeated for their match up next tuesday



I hope so too. If they do stay undefeated I hope it'll be a helluva game. Best of luck to your Blackhawks till then. 

Sharks win in OT  6-0


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jan 30, 2013)

Hawks will win today. Minnesota's got to be out of gas. I know they played yesterday and that crazy overtime game on Sunday.

And, good luck tonight, Law. Yotes'/Oilers.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jan 30, 2013)

well,  back to the drawing board.   4 straight losses for my Stars with 2 days in between before the next against Phoenix

I really hope Gully gets everyone in line for the next practice.  Kari has been the only one working hard for these past games.   

Offense is shooting blanks(even with Benn back)
Defense is leaving Kari out to dry(Dillon is the only one impressing)
Morrow is not being a Captain.   already reduced to 4th line

I really hope they arent tanking. despite me wanting a top pick like Seth Jones(Arlington, TX native)

I hope we get back on track Friday when I go


----------



## Mael (Jan 30, 2013)

Dat Seguin.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> I hope so too. If they do stay undefeated I hope it'll be a helluva game. Best of luck to your Blackhawks till then.
> 
> Sharks win in OT  6-0



Good luck to your Sharks too. 





DejaEntendu said:


> Hawks will win today. Minnesota's got to be out of gas. I know they played yesterday and that crazy overtime game on Sunday.
> 
> And, good luck tonight, Law. Yotes'/Oilers.



Still it wouldn't surprise me if Minnesota pulls it out


----------



## Tiger (Jan 30, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Hawks will win today. Minnesota's got to be out of gas. I know they played yesterday and that crazy overtime game on Sunday.
> 
> And, good luck tonight, Law. Yotes'/Oilers.





Kuwabara99 said:


> well,  back to the drawing board.   4 straight losses for my Stars with 2 days in between before the next against Phoenix
> 
> I really hope Gully gets everyone in line for the next practice.  Kari has been the only one working hard for these past games.
> 
> ...



We'll do what we can to smash the Coyotes to pieces for your Stars, Kuwa.

If we play like we did against Colorado, it won't be an issue.

Also, rookie d-man Justin Schultz, average TOI 23:45, at a point per game pace so far - making an early bid for Calder if he keeps it up - has an opportunity to win both the NHL _and_ AHL rookie-of-the-year honors this year. He would be the first hockey player in history to win that honor in multiple leagues in the same year. As it stands, three weeks after the lockout ended, he is still 2nd in AHL scoring, and a good 13 points ahead of any other rookie as a defenseman over the other rooks who are all forwards.

What do you guys think? Is it fair that he's still eligible to win the AHL rookie of the year award now that he's permanently in the NHL?


----------



## Mael (Jan 30, 2013)

Hawks finally lose.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah Hawks lose


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jan 30, 2013)

Law said:


> We'll do what we can to smash the Coyotes to pieces for your Stars, Kuwa.



Lulz. 19 seconds away. Johnson & Johnson show.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jan 31, 2013)

Darn it. Good game, man.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 31, 2013)

You guys earned that point for sure. Was sure hoping Dubs would get his SO, but anyway a win is a win.

I can not understand why Corey Potter is playing instead of Fistric. His failure to clear the zone in the last twenty seconds is why johnson was able to score. All game he was missing passes, breaking sticks, failing to land hits...just don't get it.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jan 31, 2013)

Certainly thought he was going to get the shutout. Not much you can do at a two man disadvantage, though. 

Our roster is so depressing: Jim Harbaugh is undergoing surgery for an irregular heartbeat

Five major scratches. Don't have a full time goalie or enough forwards to even fill the lines. We used seven defenseman tonight lol.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jan 31, 2013)

oh heck yes

Dallas Stars recall defenseman Jamie Oleksiak and forward Antoine Roussel from Texas Stars 

Oleksiak SMASH

hopefully he can clear the net for us like Hatcher used to


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2013)

Still sad that the Blackhawks lost. 

No cup for us this year.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jan 31, 2013)

Not A cool story bro said:


> Still sad that the Blackhawks lost.
> 
> No cup for us this year.



13/14 points thus far and two years removed from a cup. I truly feel for you.

There's Oilers/Flames/Yotes'/Stars fans on here, jerk!


----------



## Takahashi (Jan 31, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> 13/14 points thus far and two years removed from a cup. I truly feel for you.
> 
> There's Oilers/*Flames*/Yotes'/Stars fans on here, jerk!



Speaking of which, I'm gonna go kill myself.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 1, 2013)

Fuckin Oilers...what is with the fucking turnovers? Jesus.


----------



## MCTDread (Feb 1, 2013)

Let's go Sharks!


----------



## Tiger (Feb 1, 2013)

So glad to be getting a point tonight.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 1, 2013)

This is an awesome game. Dubnyk looks great.

Psyched for the shoot out.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 1, 2013)

The Sharks look unstoppable. I like how they don't use their NHL goal leader for the shootout, though.

And screw that lady behind the Sharks bench texting the whole overtime. Pay attention or gimme your seat.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 1, 2013)

Calling Dubnyk, "The Big Easy" lol

Whatever you wanna call him, he's been a fucking beast.

Nugent-Hopkins should have had that second shot, straight-up. Would have at least given Hemsky the chance to tie it up after Boyle.

Krueger shouldn't have put Nuge, who has been gripping the stick too hard on his shots so far, the second spot on the shootout. Not really the time to see if he can break out of the slump. And I don't really care if he scores, he keeps getting assists and playing two-way hockey, the goals will come - but putting him in this high-pressure shootout was a mistake.

Nail Yakupov would have been my choice. He thrives on pressure so far, and his only problem is savvy defensemen breaking up his 'too-pretty' puck-handling coming into the zone. He's the gifted goal-scorer, you put him in the high-pressure goal-scorer situations. Hall too. Not Nuge.

Oh well, I'm happy to get the point against the best team in the league.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 1, 2013)

Looked like Nugent-Hopkins and Gagne both had Niemi beat and just shanked it wide.


----------



## MCTDread (Feb 1, 2013)

Sharks are 7-0  

Good game by the Oilers.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 1, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Looked like Nugent-Hopkins and Gagne both had Niemi beat and just shanked it wide.



I really don't think Gagner had Niemi beat. If he had perfectly sniped the corner, sure it was a goal - but the window of opportunity was small compared to the wide open half of the net Niemi gave Nuge.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not down on Nuge - he's brilliant. He's just struggling to score at the moment, and that will undoubtedly come - no worries- but why put him in the shootout when you have Yakupov, the most gifted pure scorer on the team, or Hall - a guy who just dominates? It was just a mistake, no biggie.

That said, both Sam Gagner and Taylor Hall are on 7-game point-scoring streaks. That's badass.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 1, 2013)

Law said:


> I really don't think Gagner had Niemi beat. If he had perfectly sniped the corner, sure it was a goal - but the window of opportunity was small compared to the wide open half of the net Niemi gave Nuge.



You're probably right. I was watching on a crappy online stream; kinda hard to tell. Anyway, congrats on the point. Oilers are coming into form. It won't be long now.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 1, 2013)

Dubnyk bails them out of so much shit, I don't expect a high seed this year - but I do expect a playoff berth (7th/8th/9th, but would obviously be disappointed with 9th)

And in a couple years when they have their game down and don't turn the puck over, and have the uncontested #1 power-play...I expect 4th/5th for a few years.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 1, 2013)

hope to see a good game tonight.   Oleksiak making his NHL Debut.    6'7'' D-man

NHL taking over Coyotes again till a deal is made.   Jamison needs more time apparently


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 1, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> 13/14 points thus far and two years removed from a cup. I truly feel for you.
> 
> There's Oilers/Flames/Yotes'/Stars fans on here, jerk!





I'm sorry bro


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 1, 2013)

Not A cool story bro said:


> I'm sorry bro



Haha, no worries. 



			
				Kuwabara99 said:
			
		

> hope to see a good game tonight. Oleksiak making his NHL Debut. 6'7'' D-man
> 
> NHL taking over Coyotes again till a deal is made. Jamison needs more time apparently



I'm really sick of Jamison biding his time. Now Glendale has to vote all over again. It's so freaking annoying.

And this game is ridiculous. Dillion hits someone in the face during a play and there's no penalty? That should be a five minute major.

Edit: I'm very glad Hanzal is back from his injury.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 1, 2013)

Darn you, Jaeger.

Good game, though. Well deserved win.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 2, 2013)

What a wild game Stars/Coyotes.   my stress level was so high in OT

Benn and Jagr had to really smack that puck past Smith in the shootout.   trickling in.

Dillon was a beast(though his face is really getting beat up),  plus first NHL goal along with Roussel

Oleksiak was very good.   sound positioning and puck movement

but as usual,  Goligoski and the rest of the D sub-par as always,  leaving Kari wide open



DejaEntendu said:


> Haha, no worries.
> And this game is ridiculous. Dillion hits someone in the face during a play and there's no penalty? That should be a five minute major.



13:53
Dallas
Brenden Dillon: 2 minutes, roughing(ref's arm was raised when he hit Ekman-Larsson in the face,  Chipchura jumped in right after)

13:53
Dallas
Brenden Dillon: 5 minutes, fighting

13:53
Phoenix
Kyle Chipchura: 2 minutes, instigator


13:53
Phoenix
Kyle Chipchura: 5 minutes, fighting


13:53
Phoenix
Kyle Chipchura: 10 minutes, misconduct


and it still ended up even thanks to the instigator   xfd


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh hey look another loss for the Blackhawks 

Luongo has played out of his mind and has basically won the starter job back from Schneider already, when Schneider had...one?...weak game. Seeing this happen has  really galvanized the fans around Luongo again though. We are a fickle bunch.

Having two elite goalies is a good problem to have anyway.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 2, 2013)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Oh hey look another loss for the Blackhawks
> 
> Luongo has played out of his mind and has basically won the starter job back from Schneider already, when Schneider had...one?...weak game. Seeing this happen has  really galvanized the fans around Luongo again though. We are a fickle bunch.
> 
> Having two elite goalies is a good problem to have anyway.



NOOOOOOOO !!! 

YOU WILL PAY FOR THIS VANCOUVER!!


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 2, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> 13:53
> Dallas
> Brenden Dillon: 2 minutes, roughing(ref's arm was raised when he hit Ekman-Larsson in the face,  Chipchura jumped in right after)
> 
> ...



I don't see how smacking someone in the face during the game cancels out with instagating a fight(in response to the hit) where both parties fight mutually, but whatever. I'm sure Dallas would have won anyway. Just a lot of bad luck for the Yotes' lately. In the L.A. game, they had two no goals called in the same game, and I couldn't figure out either.

@Mumbo- Bragging about Luongo is bound to get you in trouble.  That goaltending situation is a mess.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 2, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> I don't see how smacking someone in the face during the game cancels out with instagating a fight(in response to the hit) where both parties fight mutually, but whatever. I'm sure Dallas would have won anyway.
> @Mumbo- Bragging about Luongo is bound to get you in trouble.  That goaltending situation is a mess.



the face hit happened first,   Chipchura stepped in to stand up for Larsson

I was just pointing out that there was a penalty for the face hit after you said there was none as per this:



DejaEntendu said:


> Haha, no worries.
> And this game is ridiculous. Dillion hits someone in the face during a play and there's no penalty? That should be a five minute major.


   it was deemed roughing because it wasnt an injury or total intent to injure(Erskine for example with that elbow stick out and he got no penalty).  Larsson got up rather quick and still took a shot in the shootout

Barrera's reaction to Pacquio's knock out. $$$$$  
  gah

Dillon actually got a Gordie Howe hat trick from that fight

actually,  Phoenix played real good this game.   they could have won cause Hanzal and Vrbata are Star killers(had a goal or more each of the 2 games so far)

good luck tommorrow as my Stars play in Phoenix for another back to back(cant seem to win those ever)


----------



## Tiger (Feb 2, 2013)

I don't get Colorado this year. A team full of nobodies, and they play like a shutdown defenseman the entire game.

It's like the Oilers came into the game with one goal - turn the puck over or hit an Av stick with your shot/pass as many times as humanly possible.

Dubnyk deserved that win. Fuckin 40 saves...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 2, 2013)

Blackhawks will be on the road till the end of February thanks to Lady Gaga, Disney on Ice and the Bulls 

Brutal schedule is brutal


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 2, 2013)

Not A cool story bro said:


> Blackhawks will be on the road till the end of February thanks to Lady Gaga, Disney on Ice and the Bulls
> 
> Brutal schedule is brutal



LOL Disney rules the world.

@Kuwibara. Good luck again. Same matchup in two days. 0 for 5 on the powerplay so far. Fun stuff!


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 2, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> LOL Disney rules the world.
> 
> @Kuwibara. Good luck again. Same matchup in two days. 0 for 5 on the powerplay so far. Fun stuff!



Stars playing the crap card.   only Benn's line has made any shots

thank god they are getting out of the Pacific next year.   no more back to back trips west


----------



## Takahashi (Feb 3, 2013)

Fuck!

Goddammit, Calgary is fucking frustrating.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 3, 2013)

Takahashi said:


> Fuck!
> 
> Goddammit, Calgary is fucking frustrating.



I feel your pain.   my first tv game watched tonight and my team cant do jack

at least Boston and Pittsburgh won though

onward to a captainless Avs team


----------



## Tiger (Feb 3, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> I feel your pain.   my first tv game watched tonight and my team cant do jack
> 
> at least Boston and Pittsburgh won though
> 
> onward to a captainless Avs team



Careful, the Avs don't give up offense easily.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 3, 2013)

tis ok.     teams can shut out others only for so long


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey, I love facing the Avs.

My team is 18-0-2 against them dating back three years


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 3, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> LOL Disney rules the world.
> 
> @Kuwibara. Good luck again. Same matchup in two days. 0 for 5 on the powerplay so far. Fun stuff!



LIES!!! 


Also Flames are tough as hell 

Next stop San Jose


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 3, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> LIES!!!
> 
> 
> Also Flames are tough as hell
> ...



Playing you guys and San Jose this week after Minnesota tomorrow. Good luck again. Have mercy. We need points.


----------



## Vespy89 (Feb 3, 2013)

Damn my Caps in a 180 vertical dive not good.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 3, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Playing you guys and San Jose this week after Minnesota tomorrow. Good luck again. Have mercy. We need points.




I think your guys might beat us. The Blackhawks desperately need a home game but they won't be getting one for a while.

Dat road fatigue


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 4, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> I think your guys might beat us. The Blackhawks desperately need a home game but they won't be getting one for a while.
> 
> Dat road fatigue



We'll see. Best of luck, regardless.

P.S. Your new signature is disturbing. :z

Edit: I meant the icon, but the signature is a little off too!


----------



## Tiger (Feb 5, 2013)

Fucking brutal. Way to just fully collapse, Oilers.

25% in the faceoff circle, hmmm, I wonder what you should be practicing in the fucking offseason?


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 5, 2013)

awesome win for the Stars.   Benn woke up(2 goals 1 assist).   Morrow with a goal
congrats to Hejduk for his 1000th game and a goal in it


saw the Oil highlights.  dang.....Fistric missed the check and got hurt.   I wonder how bad.    my Stars come into town Wed.   should be good


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 5, 2013)

Law said:


> Fucking brutal. Way to just fully collapse, Oilers.
> 
> 25% in the faceoff circle, hmmm, I wonder what you should be practicing in the fucking offseason?



Stop making Luongo look good.  I want to see some more goalie musical chairs in Vancouver. It's amusing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 5, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> We'll see. Best of luck, regardless.
> 
> P.S. Your new signature is disturbing. :z
> 
> Edit: I meant the icon, but the signature is a little off too!



I lost a super bowl bet 


Anyways San Jose vs Chicago should be a good one


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 5, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> I lost a super bowl bet
> 
> 
> Anyways San Jose vs Chicago should be a good one



Lol brutal. At least you make good with your bets. ^^

Good luck with San Jose. Two powerhouses going at it. And Phoenix is .500 now. Wewt! Fixing some damage.


----------



## Takahashi (Feb 5, 2013)

Good win by my Flames.  I am pleased


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 6, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Lol brutal. At least you make good with your bets. ^^
> 
> Good luck with San Jose. Two powerhouses going at it. And Phoenix is .500 now. Wewt! Fixing some damage.



I try to be a man of my word 


Sweet Blackhawks up 4-3 :WOW


----------



## MCTDread (Feb 6, 2013)

What happened to my Sharks? Dropped 3 in a row.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 6, 2013)

Your Sharks have cooled down MC 


It's ok they're still a top 2 team in the west. Just that I love the fact someone said San Jose vs Blues Western conference finals  and the Blackhawks have beaten both of them


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 6, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Your Sharks have cooled down MC
> 
> 
> It's ok they're still a top 2 team in the west. Just that I love the fact *DejaEntendu* said San Jose vs Blues Western conference finals  and the Blackhawks have beaten both of them



Recent scientific studies have shown that one regular season game does not equate to 4/7 post season games.

Crawford lets pucks just scoot by him in post season overtime apparently. Halak doesn't. Crawford's playing well, but we all know no team can stay this dominant all the way to the cup, Hawks, Sharks, or whoever.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 6, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Recent scientific studies have shown that one regular season game does not equate to 4/7 post season games.
> 
> Crawford lets pucks just scoot by him in post season overtime apparently. Halak doesn't. Crawford's playing well, but we all know no team can stay this dominant all the way to the cup, Hawks, Sharks, or whoever.



Still I want you to at least consider the Hawks as a Stanley cup contender


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 6, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Still I want you to at least consider the Hawks as a Stanley cup contender



I definitely do. They'll make it in the playoffs with home ice advantage for sure, I'd say. Blues are the only real competition for them in that division. Preds and Wings lost key pieces. Columbus is....Columbus. So, even if they don't take a division title, they'll have more points than the other second place teams.

I'm sincerely hoping for them too, because I live in Chicago at the moment and I want to see if I can snag some playoff tickets. Maybe a nice 1st vs. 8th seeded Coyotes where I can go get beat up at the United Center in my Coyotes gear.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 6, 2013)

And the Bruins won. = /


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 6, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> I definitely do. They'll make it in the playoffs with home ice advantage for sure, I'd say. Blues are the only real competition for them in that division. Preds and Wings lost key pieces. Columbus is....Columbus. So, even if they don't take a division title, they'll have more points than the other second place teams.
> 
> I'm sincerely hoping for them too, because I live in Chicago at the moment and I want to see if I can snag some playoff tickets. Maybe a nice 1st vs. 8th seeded Coyotes where I can go get beat up at the United Center in my Coyotes gear.



Thank you that's all I ask, I know Blues and Sharks and hell coyotes are very good teams .




Well coyotes face the blackhawks next 

I hope blackhawk fans don't beat you up sir


----------



## MCTDread (Feb 6, 2013)

My Panthers too started off bad. Though I think they beat Winnepeg recently.

EDIT: Nope... We lost.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 6, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> My Panthers too started off bad. Though I think they beat Winnepeg recently.
> 
> EDIT: Nope... We lost.



At least San Jose is still a top two team in the West ...relax bro


----------



## Tiger (Feb 6, 2013)

Story of the last four games - score first, give up two straight.

At least this way, going into the third behind a goal, it's almost impossible for them to think they should sit back and protect the score.


----------



## MCTDread (Feb 6, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> At least San Jose is still a top two team in the West ...relax bro



I'm relaxed . It will all work out in the end.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 6, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> I'm relaxed . It will all work out in the end.



Yeah.........when the Blackhawks are hoisting the Cup again 

Dat Toews , Kane , Hossa big three


----------



## MCTDread (Feb 7, 2013)

*TOM BRADY IS HERE GUYS!!!!!  THE NFL QB IS HERE ON NF!!!!!!!*

 Go Sharka, Go Panthers


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 7, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> *TOM BRADY IS HERE GUYS!!!!!  THE NFL QB IS HERE ON NF!!!!!!!*
> 
> Go Sharka, Go Panthers



Hello young man 

Want an autograph? 


I guess I want to see Blackhawks vs Penguins Stanley Cup


----------



## Tiger (Feb 7, 2013)

Jagr, still killing teams in overtime.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 7, 2013)

Law said:


> Jagr, still killing teams in overtime.



Would you like to join the "I hate Jagr" club?

He's done all my taboo things:

-Beat the Coyotes

-Be too good

and most importantly,

-Cheered for a Philidelphia sports team.

He must be stopped.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 7, 2013)

Except I cheer for the Flyers all the time. So I can't sign that.

Oilers were actually going to sign Jagr a couple years ago, because of his and Hemsky's friendship, but in the end they decided he was too old.

Not the best decision-makers. Thankfully, it's a no-brainer to say "we'll take the #1 guy at the draft". And getting Justin Schultz in a conference call with Paul Coffey and Wayne Gretzky so he'd sign with us was probably the Oiler brass' best move of the off-season. That kid is fucking insane. It's really too bad Calder honors don't give a shit about defensive play, because Schultz is our best d-man both offensively AND defensively. Never seen a rookie so calm with the puck, and breaks up more plays than anyone on our team.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 7, 2013)

So right now who's the best team in the Eastern conference ?


Also love the fact the Hawks lead the league with 18 points


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 7, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> So right now who's the best team in the Eastern conference ?
> 
> 
> Also love the fact the Hawks lead the league with 18 points



I'm liking the Lightning. Highest goal differential by far with one less game played, and a subpar goalie. They could be a surprise contender this year.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 7, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Would you like to join the "I hate Jagr" club?
> 
> He's done all my taboo things:
> 
> ...



dont forget to add 668 goals.  tied with Lucky Luc for 10th all time.   instead of his salute,  he did the shhhh finger

Benn still rolling.  bout time Roy scored.    thank goodness the coach benched Goligoski.   send a message

shame Edmonton lost another player   >>

got the Ducks here on Friday,  then back to Edmonton  


well well.  learn something every day

Milan store

Nail Yakupov met Jagr in 2004


----------



## Prince of Pop (Feb 7, 2013)

Alwaysmind said:


> And the Bruins won. = /



I'm relieved the Bruins won last night.


----------



## Mael (Feb 7, 2013)

Alwaysmind said:


> And the Bruins won. = /



Fucking right the Bruins won, hater. 

Best in the Eastern Conference.

/dealwithitdog.gif


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 7, 2013)

Prince of Pop said:


> I'm relieved the Bruins won last night.



yay you appeared!   I was wondering when you would

Im glad they won too


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 7, 2013)

Mael said:


> Fucking right the Bruins won, hater.
> 
> Best in the Eastern Conference.
> 
> /dealwithitdog.gif



Bruins suck 


Penguins going to beat you guys down


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 7, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Penguins going to beat you guys down



Pens are my fav east team.    bruins are 2nd for me


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 7, 2013)

Bruin/Pens wank for second favorite teams? :/

Hawks vs. Yotes tonight. Raffi Torres is going to be like a Ku Klux Klan member in Zimbabwe for 60 minutes.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 7, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Bruin/Pens wank for second favorite teams? :/
> 
> Hawks vs. Yotes tonight. Raffi Torres is going to be like a Ku Klux Klan member in Zimbabwe for 60 minutes.



lol.    someone likes the word wank

watch out for head smashes

Tim Thomas traded to Isles for a pick    xd

Pens dominating tonight


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 7, 2013)

4-0 Blackhawks so far


----------



## MCTDread (Feb 7, 2013)

Finally Panthers win in a Shootout.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 7, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> lol.    someone likes the word wank
> 
> watch out for head smashes
> 
> ...



Yeah, I used the word once; it must be my favorite.

Could care less if Torres winds up in a coma. He's trash and deserves it.

Bruins are treating Thomas like crap. The guy that delivered them a cup decides to take a year off because he's old and probably sore like crazy and they trade him. Makes sense.

Penguins are overrated. Everyone obsesses over them every year and they make first round exits the majority of the time because they don't play two way hockey. They just try to get Crosby on the highlight reel every night.

------------

This game is ridiculous. I can't even watch. Smith is just raging and letting everything in after that second goal in the 5 on 3. Tippett's going to castrate them all for this. Congrats on the win.


----------



## Mael (Feb 7, 2013)

> Bruins are treating Thomas like crap. The guy that delivered them a cup decides to take a year off because he's old and probably sore like crazy and they trade him. Makes sense.



Be quiet.  Thomas deserves the crap because he divorced himself from the team and stopped caring, not to mention being a political poser.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 7, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> ------------
> 
> This game is ridiculous. I can't even watch. Smith is just raging and letting everything in after that second goal in the 5 on 3. Tippett's going to castrate them all for this. Congrats on the win.



Pretty sure this game won't be this lopsided bro .....don't give up .


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 7, 2013)

Mael said:


> Be quiet.  Thomas deserves the crap because he divorced himself from the team and stopped caring, not to mention being a political poser.



He's freaking old. If you were 40+ and playing the hardest sport in the world, you'd want a break too. Jesus Christ. It's unbelievable how people forsake the guy after he delivered a championship to them.

And care to explain what a "political poser" is? Someone that has a different political opinion than you? The guy's a hockey player, not a politician. Who cares what stance he chooses to take? Honestly, Bruins fans are ridiculous sometimes. Can you imagine if Lidstrom decided to take a year off? Wings would never trade him.



> Pretty sure this game won't be this lopsided bro .....don't give up .



Meh, lol. I'm not seeing much light at the end of the tunnel. Hawks are beastly.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 7, 2013)

Mael said:


> Be quiet.  Thomas deserves the crap because he divorced himself from the team and stopped caring, not to mention being a political poser.



yet he is the first Bruins goalie to secure them a cup since the 70s.   political poser?   or someone who is an American,  voicing his right of freedom to support what he wants

Bruins made the move themselves.   just to hit cap floor.


----------



## Takahashi (Feb 7, 2013)

Glad to see us finally win in OT.  Irving's looking pretty good.



Kuwabara99 said:


> yet he is the first Bruins goalie to secure them a cup since the 70s.   political poser?  * or someone who is an American,  voicing his right of freedom to support what he wants*



Well, no.  The Bruins could have punished him for declining to go meet Obama.  Obviously that means he was contractually obligated to, it probably falls under public appearances or something.  Do you think everyone wanted to meet Bush?  No.  But you do it.  You put aside your political disagreements and accept the congratulations for winning the cup.  It's a classless act, and while he has the right to say whatever he wants, that doesn't mean that he's automatically worthy of praise for it.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 7, 2013)

Takahashi said:


> Glad to see us finally win in OT.  Irving's looking pretty good.



thats good.   young goalies working themselves up


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 7, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> He's freaking old. If you were 40+ and playing the hardest sport in the world, you'd want a break too. Jesus Christ. It's unbelievable how people forsake the guy after he delivered a championship to them.
> 
> And care to explain what a "political poser" is? Someone that has a different political opinion than you? The guy's a hockey player, not a politician. Who cares what stance he chooses to take? Honestly, Bruins fans are ridiculous sometimes. Can you imagine if Lidstrom decided to take a year off? Wings would never trade him.
> 
> ...



6-1 

I really thought Coyotes would come back bro


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 7, 2013)

Takahashi said:


> Glad to see us finally win in OT.  Irving's looking pretty good.



Seems like the Blue Jackets are pros at getting to overtime, but horrible at finishing it up.




> Well, no.  The Bruins could have punished him for declining to go meet Obama.  Obviously that means he was contractually obligated to, it probably falls under public appearances or something.  Do you think everyone wanted to meet Bush?  No.  But you do it.  You put aside your political disagreements and accept the congratulations for winning the cup.  It's a classless act, and while he has the right to say whatever he wants, that doesn't mean that he's automatically worthy of praise for it.



It's not like he went on an obsessive rant. He gave a brief, and logical rationale for why he didn't want to go. God knows how many sports stars and movie stars go on long, social media rants about politics, and no one cares. Why should an individual who declines an invitation politely be punished? I highly doubt it's part of their contracts either.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 7, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> 6-1
> 
> I really thought Coyotes would come back bro



If you weren't nice, I'd hate you. </3


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 7, 2013)

Takahashi said:


> Well, no.  The Bruins could have punished him for declining to go meet Obama.  Obviously that means he was contractually obligated to, it probably falls under public appearances or something.  Do you think everyone wanted to meet Bush?  No.  But you do it.  You put aside your political disagreements and accept the congratulations for winning the cup.  It's a classless act, and while he has the right to say whatever he wants, that doesn't mean that he's automatically worthy of praise for it.



the fact the Bruins did nothing says a lot

same for their reasoning for trading him


----------



## Mael (Feb 7, 2013)

They did do something.  You just didn't see it in public.

He embarrassed them.



Kuwabara99 said:


> yet he is the first Bruins goalie to secure them a cup since the 70s.   political poser?   or someone who is an American,  voicing his right of freedom to support what he wants
> 
> Bruins made the move themselves.   just to hit cap floor.



I don't give a darn.  Thomas was something else until he opened his God damn mouth.  It's part of professionalism as a team when you're called by the President of the United States to come AS A TEAM.  Instead he plays the part of some libertarian schmuck and causes instant friction with the team.

He's acknowledged for his accomplishments, but when he gave up on the Bruins he deserved everything coming to him all for the sake of fucking politics.

So please, be quiet.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 7, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> If you weren't nice, I'd hate you. </3



I'm not even saying that to piss you off 


I really thought the Yotes would be tough tonight.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 7, 2013)

Mael said:


> I don't give a darn.  Thomas was something else until he opened his God damn mouth.  It's part of professionalism as a team when you're called by the President of the United States to come AS A TEAM.  Instead he plays the part of some libertarian schmuck and causes instant friction with the team.
> 
> He's acknowledged for his accomplishments, but when he gave up on the Bruins he deserved everything coming to him all for the sake of fucking politics.
> 
> So please, be quiet.



Still waiting on an explanation as to what a "political poser" is. Sounds like a made up hipster term for when someone doesn't share their viewpoint.

Thomas didn't want to go to the white house. Neither would I. And my friends and place of employment wouldn't forsake me for it. You don't have to agree on every point to be a NHL team. Thomas is about as professional as they come. Even the way he handled the declination was professional. It's ridiculous that is enough to cancel out a cup for you and other fans.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 7, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> I'm not even saying that to piss you off
> 
> 
> I really thought the Yotes would be tough tonight.



Haha I know. I like how nhl.com gamecenter says "FINAL" above the score when there's still the entire third period too. I guess they know it's hopeless too.


----------



## Mael (Feb 7, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Still waiting on an explanation as to what a "political poser" is. Sounds like a made up hipster term for when someone doesn't share their viewpoint.
> 
> Thomas didn't want to go to the white house. Neither would I. And my friends and place of employment wouldn't forsake me for it. You don't have to agree on every point to be a NHL team. Thomas is about as professional as they come. Even the way he handled the declination was professional. It's ridiculous that is enough to cancel out a cup for you and other fans.



He said he'd most like to have dinner with Glenn Beck.

GLENN. BECK.

If that's not political poseur ignorance I don't know what is.  I frankly don't like my athletes and musicians going political because 9/10 times it's horribly misinformed and idealistic.

This was after the Cup, by the way, so that's beside the point.  What he does after the Cup I don't care about if the Bruins trash him.  He embarrassed the team (despite their cover statement as to not cause friction), embarrassed Cam Neely, and later on just looked like he didn't care.  Thanks for the memories Timmy now GTFO and make room for someone who still cares.  Boston's doing just fine with Rask.

That's the way sports works.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 7, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Haha I know. I like how nhl.com gamecenter says "FINAL" above the score when there's still the entire third period too. I guess they know it's hopeless too.



In the espn one it says 2-0 Blackhawks 


Still though I'm sure your Yotes will give the Hawks a bad time in the next one .


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 7, 2013)

doesnt stop me from liking Ed Belfour when he melted down before leaving the Stars

it begs the question,  why not trade him after that year?


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 7, 2013)

Mael said:


> He said he'd most like to have dinner with Glenn Beck.
> 
> GLENN. BECK.
> 
> ...



You do see the irony in your ignorance rant, right?

The other side of the political spectrum would call you ignorant. Many conservatives label Thomas a hero for what he did, and support Glenn Beck and throw out liberal names to trash talk. It's Thomas' fault for being in a mainly liberal region of the country. If he played for the Stars, he'd probably be given a massive contract just for that.

Frankly, I think you're all morons, and don't get why you care one way or the other. Bush, Obama. Conservative, Liberal. It's all the same; a bunch of old men arguing for the sake of arguing and getting nothing done. Regardless of my opinion, I don't expect athletes, musicians, or anything else to share it for me to respect them and appreciate their talents. That's beyond shallow.

He didn't embarass anyone. He had his opinion. End of story. If it embarasses you, perhaps it's because your opinion embarasses yourself. Say what you want about Rask, and I agree that he's a good goaltender, but he's never led anyone to a championship. If he does, let's hope he doesn't disapprove of marijuana, or abortions, or have a different favorite color than you, or you might forsake him too.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 7, 2013)

I'd love to have Thomas on the Hawks. Give him to us please


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 7, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> I'd love to have Thomas on the Hawks. Give him to us please



I have a feeling Torres was trolling at the end. lol. Anyway, official good game now, sir.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 7, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> I have a feeling Torres was trolling at the end. lol. Anyway, official good game now, sir.



Yeah great game man. Sorry if Hawk fans were calling for Torres head


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 7, 2013)

Petr Mrazek made his NHL debut tonight in net for the Wings. He played exceptionally well considering the circumstances. I can't really proclaim that he's the 'future' based off one game. But this kid clearly has much more untapped potential than Jimmy Howard.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 8, 2013)

Can't believe the Bruins actually traded away Tim Thomas


----------



## Mael (Feb 8, 2013)

Thomas lived out his usefulness.  Once he went political he became a lot more apathetic.


----------



## Mael (Feb 8, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> You do see the irony in your ignorance rant, right?
> 
> The other side of the political spectrum would call you ignorant. Many conservatives label Thomas a hero for what he did, and support Glenn Beck and throw out liberal names to trash talk. It's Thomas' fault for being in a mainly liberal region of the country. If he played for the Stars, he'd probably be given a massive contract just for that.
> 
> ...



No.  You keep your mouth shut for the team when the situation calls for it.  It's called *sucking it up and doing your fucking job*.  You think a lot of champions liked Bush when he was in office?

No.  But they went anyway because that's what professionals do, not get on a soapbox over ideals that don't work in this country only to cause friction in the team afterward.  Save the politics for when you're not playing.  He embarrassed the Bruins and Neely with his little display of individualism.  Even if he was Democrat and protested Dick Cheney, it's too bad.  You go as a collective team.

Fuck Thomas.  Thanks for the Cup but it wasn't a solo act.  That's why it's called a fucking team. 

And fuck you too.



> Frankly, I think you're all morons, and don't get why you care one way or the other. Bush, Obama. Conservative, Liberal. It's all the same; a bunch of old men arguing for the sake of arguing and getting nothing done. Regardless of my opinion, I don't expect athletes, musicians, or anything else to share it for me to respect them and appreciate their talents. That's beyond shallow.



That's great.  Real edgy on that one.  What are you a Libertarian?


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 8, 2013)

Mael said:


> Fuck Thomas.  Thanks for the Cup but it wasn't a solo act.  That's why it's called a fucking team.
> 
> And fuck you too.



Angry much? I'm not going to bother debating something with someone who gets that upset about it and falls back on excessive swearing. Sorry I insulted politics or Obama or whatever you're upset about. 




Mael said:


> That's great.  Real edgy on that one.  What are you a Libertarian?



No. I'm a realist. The government is obviously necessary to maintain the basic comforts this country is built upon. The system is great. The human components are often lacking. I'd rather have a broken sewage pipe fixed with duct tape than left with nothing at all, though. I'm not trying to be edgy. The political party war is just ridiculous because it leads to arguments like the one you're presenting tonight. I'm all for government. I just don't like the crazies that come along with overly supporting their party. Regardless, it's probably time to let this go. It's a thread about hockey. Sorry you're butt hurt over Thomas' beliefs.

P.S. He did steal games for you. No Thomas that year, no Stanley Cup. It's not even a question. Conn Smythe, Vezina, and set post season records.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 8, 2013)

Mael said:


> Thomas lived out his usefulness.



I said the same thing about Turco for the Stars.   but at least I respect him.  even after 10 years of futility and records amounting to nothing,  I still clapped at his final home game for trying his best

Romo with the Cowboys is a similar situation


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Feb 8, 2013)

Thomas sat out the season because he didn't want to be traded, right? Not sure why the Isles traded for him, he's on the last year of his contract and he's not going to re-sign with them (if he doesn't just retire altogether). Not going to the White House was a godawful thing for him to do, it exposed that he was a selfish son of a bitch.

The 2011 Cup was 100 percent a team effort. I'd like to think that it was just Thomas who was stealing games that we were dominating and that we would have won if it weren't for him, but that would be a lie. That Bruins team was complete and straight up kicked ass when it came down to it.

When Luongo faces a trade in favor of a young hotshot goalie, unlike Thomas, he decides to play his heart out rather than sit at home and kneecap his team moneywise. The way he's handled himself amid a shitstorm of trade talks is exemplary. A long way away from the "pump my tires" comment. I'll be cheering for him wherever he ends up playing.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 8, 2013)

The Big Mumbo said:


> The 2011 Cup was 100 percent a team effort. .



thanks for Aaron Rome.   he's doing alright down here

Ill be at the game tommorrow vs the Ducks


----------



## Mael (Feb 8, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> I said the same thing about Turco for the Stars.   but at least I respect him.  even after 10 years of futility and records amounting to nothing,  I still clapped at his final home game for trying his best
> 
> Romo with the Cowboys is a similar situation



I did respect him as an accomplished and driven goalie.

Then he opened his mouth with politics.  I understand everyone's got their opinion, but in the context of things he made himself come off an individualist jerk.

He immediately lost it.  I'd be doing the same with Tom Brady or Rondo.



The Big Mumbo said:


> Thomas sat out the season because he didn't want to be traded, right? Not sure why the Isles traded for him, he's on the last year of his contract and he's not going to re-sign with them (if he doesn't just retire altogether). Not going to the White House was a godawful thing for him to do, it exposed that he was a selfish son of a bitch.
> 
> The 2011 Cup was 100 percent a team effort. I'd like to think that it was just Thomas who was stealing games that we were dominating and that we would have won if it weren't for him, but that would be a lie. That Bruins team was complete and straight up kicked ass when it came down to it.
> 
> When Luongo faces a trade in favor of a young hotshot goalie, unlike Thomas, he decides to play his heart out rather than sit at home and kneecap his team moneywise. The way he's handled himself amid a shitstorm of trade talks is exemplary. A long way away from the "pump my tires" comment. I'll be cheering for him wherever he ends up playing.



Thank you...though I have to say the way they're benching Schnieder doesn't sit well with me either.


----------



## Takahashi (Feb 8, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> It's not like he went on an obsessive rant. He gave a brief, and logical rationale for why he didn't want to go.



Irrelevant.  He's obligated to go by his team, and this meeting was purely about Hockey.  The President wasn't inviting them to preach politics, it was to congratulate them on winning the cup.  You don't refuse that.  Like I, and Mael said before, do you think that everyone wanted to go meet Bush?  No, but they did it anyway.  Being unable to put your own political views aside when the situation isn't even political is something that's not worthy of praise.



> God knows how many sports stars and movie stars go on long, social media rants about politics, and no one cares.



It's not the political rant, he can have whatever views he wants.  It's the fact that he refused an invitation that he was obligated to go to by his team, and he did so for a reason completely irrelevant to the meeting. 

Do you think Obama likes Hockey?  Hell no.  But he's obligated, by his position, to invite people he's probably never heard of to congratulate them.  Doing things you don't want to do is part of life, and when your job requires it, particularly one that makes you a millionaire, you don't refuse it for petty reasons.



> Why *should* an individual who declines an invitation politely be punished? I highly doubt it's part of their contracts either.



It's not a matter of "should", in some nebulous moral way.  It was stated that he *could *be punished.  The fact that he could be punished means that what he was doing was unacceptable, and given that things like public appearances are a part of contracts, I'd say it's likely that this was the case.  Do I know for sure?  No.  But I don't have to.  By virtue of potential punishment, he went against what was required of him, and he knew it.  That's the bottom line.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 8, 2013)

Takahashi said:


> Irrelevant.  He's obligated to go by his team, and this meeting was purely about Hockey.  The President wasn't inviting them to preach politics, it was to congratulate them on winning the cup.  You don't refuse that.  Like I, and Mael said before, do you think that everyone wanted to go meet Bush?  No, but they did it anyway.  Being unable to put your own political views aside when the situation isn't even political is something that's not worthy of praise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can refuse to do whatever you'd like. Regardless of whether or not the visit was designed for congratulations or government policies, a trip to the white house is somewhat political. Thomas was excercising his right to have his opinion. Many athlethes during the Bush era voiced their opinion of him publically. I don't see how it's any different.

Where are you guys seeing that athletes are contractually required to make the white house visit? I'm fairly certain it's just an assumption that people will go and not an actual rule of contracts. That's denying peaceful protest. Thomas specifically said upon his denial of the visit that his choice didn't reflect the team, only himself as an individual. I see no problem with that at all. It sheds no impact on the team, only himself. No one views the Bruins differently. They view Tim Thomas differently. Why? I have no idea. But regardless, the only way Tim Thomas changed the way people look at the Bruins is by delivering a Stanley Cup.

Something tells me if Thomas had snubbed a Bush visit, no one would care. It's not the act that you guys have a problem with, it's the political party he chose to blow off, and you're pretending like there's other reasons for why it bothers you. If someone blows off any president for a championship team visit, I just think it's funny. They're excercising their rights, and the concept of meeting all these teams is a waste of time, in my opinion. Heck, most of the NHL teams' players aren't even from the U.S.

If you like the tradition, fine, but don't make it out to be more than it is. It wasn't an embarassment to the team. I've seen Thomas get involved with fights on the ice because he's been so passionate about his team. It's amazing how one decision unrelated to hockey can make you turn on him. His job and obligation is to the sport, not to presidential visits.



			
				The Big Mumbo said:
			
		

> The 2011 Cup was 100 percent a team effort. I'd like to think that it was just Thomas who was stealing games that we were dominating and that we would have won if it weren't for him, but that would be a lie. That Bruins team was complete and straight up kicked ass when it came down to it.



You're insane. How many shutouts did he post in the finals? Two? The series went seven games. When you can post zero goals allowed for half of your finals' wins, that is stealing games. Three other games, he allowed one goal. That means he allowed 1.14 goals per game averaged out. Even the Columbus Blue Jackets' offense could win the cup if Mason posted a 1.14 across seven games for them. I don't even like the Bruins, but Jesus...give credit where it's deserved. Don't throw his performance out the window because of his decision to not go somewhere.


----------



## Mael (Feb 8, 2013)

So basically to you it's all about the individual and not about the team.

Ok I'm done here.


----------



## Takahashi (Feb 8, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> You can refuse to do whatever you'd like. Regardless of whether or not the visit was designed for congratulations or government policies, a trip to the white house is somewhat political.



Somewhat political?  Perhaps to the most marginal degree possible, only by virtue of being in the white house.  That doesn't change the point that it's not a political visit.  If Obama invited you to his house for a barbecue, would you call it a political meeting, simply because he's the president?  No.  If the intention, the discussion, and everything about the visit is about congratulating you on your win, and nothing more, then don't bring politics into it.



> Thomas was excercising his right to have his opinion. Many athlethes during the Bush era voiced their opinion of him publically. I don't see how it's any different.



If they refused to go to the white house, then it's not any different.  I don't recall any that have, but if there are, then they're in the same boat.  It's called respecting the rank, not the man.



> Where are you guys seeing that athletes are contractually required to make the white house visit? I'm fairly certain it's just an assumption that people will go and not an actual rule of contracts.



I've already said that I don't know exactly what he's required to do.  However, as I said before, *the fact that he could have been punished means that he declined to do something he was required to do*.

You're the one making the assumptions.  I believe it was likely some contractual "public appearances" issue.  If I'm wrong, it doesn't matter, because his actions were punishable, which means he broke something that was agreed upon.  You, on the other hand, are denying it in its entirety, which is asinine.



> That's denying peaceful protest. Thomas specifically said upon his denial of the visit that his choice didn't reflect the team, only himself as an individual. I see no problem with that at all. It sheds no impact on the team, only himself. No one views the Bruins differently. *They view Tim Thomas differently. Why? I have no idea.* But regardless, the only way Tim Thomas changed the way people look at the Bruins is by delivering a Stanley Cup.



Because he denied a congratulatory celebration simply because he disagrees with his politics.  

Try flipping the script.  Tell me, what would your response be if Obama had denied Thomas entrance just because his political views conflicted with his own?  



> Something tells me if Thomas had snubbed a Bush visit, no one would care. *It's not the act that you guys have a problem with, it's the political party he chose to blow off, and you're pretending like there's other reasons for why it bothers you.*



Stop hitting that strawman, I'm over here.

If it were up to me, neither Obama or Romney would be president right now, but feel free to continue to make up political views for me and attempt to attack my credibility with them.



> If someone blows off any president for a championship team visit, I just think it's funny. They're excercising their rights, *and the concept of meeting all these teams is a waste of time, in my opinion. Heck, most of the NHL teams' players aren't even from the U.S.*



All fluff, and completely irrelevant to the point.



> If you like the tradition, fine, but don't make it out to be more than it is. It wasn't an embarassment to the team.



I don't care about the tradition.  Refusing an invitation from the president in a non-political environment for a petty reason is just flat out disrespectful.  It was also in violation of something, which is why the team could have punished him.  Disagree with the disrespect part if you want, but to deny the latter point is just willful ignorance.



> I've seen Thomas get involved with fights on the ice because he's been so passionate about his team.



So because he's stood up for his team members before, Thomas embarrassing his teammates is an impossibility.  Wut?

Not that I even said he did embarrass them, but even if I had, this would still be meaningless.



> *It's amazing how one decision unrelated to hockey can make you turn on him. His job and obligation is to the sport,* not to presidential visits.



What the hell kind of ridiculous logic is that?  So Thomas pulls a Ray Lewis, and we're not to change our opinion of him, because that has nothing to do with his job?

It's fine if you disagree with people who see him in a different light.  However, to act as if it's wrong to judge someone based on what they do/say, simply because it's outside of their job is absurd.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 8, 2013)

Takahashi said:


> Somewhat political?  Perhaps to the most marginal degree possible, only by virtue of being in the white house.  That doesn't change the point that it's not a political visit.  If Obama invited you to his house for a barbecue, would you call it a political meeting, simply because he's the president?  No.  If the intention, the discussion, and everything about the visit is about congratulating you on your win, and nothing more, then don't bring politics into it.



I didn't call it a political meeting. I said politics were involved. Obama is a politician, therefore politics are involved. I'm not bringing politics into it. Obama's position as leader of our nation brings it in by itself. I'm obviously not saying this as something negative about him. It's just his job title and I can see where Thomas is coming from.




> If they refused to go to the white house, then it's not any different.  I don't recall any that have, but if there are, then they're in the same boat.  It's called respecting the rank, not the man.



There was some football player in 2006 that trash talked Bush before his visit, but eventually gave in and wore sunglasses inside the white house as some kind of protest. I see this as more childish than Thomas' protest. You can respect the rank while demonstrating peaceful protest. You go on later in your post to say that you don't care for Romney or Obama, yet you seem to respect the position. I feel the same way, and I fail to see how a refusal to participate in a tradition would make that view invalid. I'm sure Thomas respects the position as well.




> I've already said that I don't know exactly what he's required to do.  However, as I said before, *the fact that he could have been punished means that he declined to do something he was required to do*.



This is what I'm asking. Where are you getting the -could- have been punished thing from? I honestly don't think he can be punished. They could bench him, sure. But he'd still get paid. There's no contract stipulations for something like that. It'd be violating ammendments.



> You're the one making the assumptions.  I believe it was likely some contractual "public appearances" issue.  If I'm wrong, it doesn't matter, because his actions were punishable, which means he broke something that was agreed upon.  You, on the other hand, are denying it in its entirety, which is asinine..



I'm not denying anything or assuming anything. I honestly have no idea what the contracts entail, and neither do you. The difference is I'm not saying that he could be punished for it. I just think having a contract that includes matters of this nature would violate civil rights. I understand your concern about public appearences, but that's not what's on trial here. If he had failed to show up for an autograph signing or something, that wouldn't be news and wouldn't have Bruins' fans up in arms. 




> Because he denied a congratulatory celebration simply because he disagrees with his politics.
> 
> Try flipping the script.  Tell me, what would your response be if Obama had denied Thomas entrance just because his political views conflicted with his own?
> .



Okay, this makes no sense at all. Obama is a politician, and was inviting the Bruins as the Head of State. Thomas is a hockey player. He was invited as a hockey player. It would be more equivelant to Obama denying Republicans for his cabinent. I know he has four on there, and I'm not saying he did this, but that would be within his power to do so because he's a government employee and has the right to choose.

Him denying a citizen entry to the white house and a citizen refusing an invite to the white house really isn't a difference anyone should have to explain. That's segregation vs. peaceful protest. If Obama was a hockey player and Thomas was the president, my response would be the same. Role reversal doesn't apply when the roles have vastly different amounts of power and responsibilities.




> Stop hitting that strawman, I'm over here.
> 
> If it were up to me, neither Obama or Romney would be president right now, but feel free to continue to make up political views for me and attempt to attack my credibility with them.



You do realize not every portion of my string of posts applies to what you're saying, right? The political labeling was for Mael, not for you. I'm not making up political views for you, nor do I care what they are. The comment about how people probably wouldn't get upset if this was a refusal to see Bush was directed towards Mael and his swearing rants about conservatives.




> All fluff, and completely irrelevant to the point.



It's only irrelevant because you want it to be irrelevant. The talking point is "How big of a deal was Thomas' refusal to accept the white house invitation?" I fail to see how meeting all the teams being a waste of time is irrelevant. My point is why do we care so much? This isn't a major political concern. This isn't a major part of hockey. Why does anyone care about what Thomas does? I think it's a waste of time. Maybe Thomas does too. Why drag players, most of whom aren't American, to meet the acting president if they don't want to? It seems unecessary to me. Like, I said, if you like the tradition, fine. I don't. I think it's silly.




> I don't care about the tradition.  Refusing an invitation from the president in a non-political environment for a petty reason is just flat out disrespectful.  It was also in violation of something, which is why the team could have punished him.  Disagree with the disrespect part if you want, but to deny the latter point is just willful ignorance.



Again, what was it in violation of? I'm repeating myself because so are you. I don't know what the contract entails. I really don't see how they could have punished him. What rule was he breaking exactly? What punishment could they have dealt out? I agree that it is disrespectful to Obama, as the man. I don't see how it's disrespectful of his franchise or to the position of president in general. The rest of the team still got to meet him. He made it clear his actions didn't represent the team's opinion. 




> So because he's stood up for his team members before, Thomas embarrassing his teammates is an impossibility.  Wut?
> 
> Not that I even said he did embarrass them, but even if I had, this would still be meaningless.



It's not an impossibility for him to embarass them, but he wouldn't intentionally embarass them because he's passionate about that team, and I don't think he embarassed the team at all with his refusal to visit the white house. It's just the fans that are getting overly angry to the point of embarassing themselves. Again, I'm not referring to you.




> What the hell kind of ridiculous logic is that?  So Thomas pulls a Ray Lewis, and we're not to change our opinion of him, because that has nothing to do with his job?
> 
> It's fine if you disagree with people who see him in a different light.  However, to act as if it's wrong to judge someone based on what they do/say, simply because it's outside of their job is absurd.



I'm not saying anyone isn't allowed to change their opinion of him. What I don't understand is how people's opinions are changing to the point where they don't credit him with a crazy impressive Stanley Cup performance. They aren't adding this incident to the mix. They're letting it overshadow his hockey accomplishments.

I prefer to leave athletes' off field activities out of it, because I enjoy the sport more. Athletes cheat on their wives, they abuse social media, etc. I'd much rather just enjoy what they do playing the sport. I understand some people like to follow their lives too, or whatever, and that's fine, but why are people acting like he's dead to them and never did anything for the Bruins?


----------



## Takahashi (Feb 9, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> I didn't call it a political meeting. I said politics were involved. Obama is a politician, therefore politics are involved. I'm not bringing politics into it. Obama's position as leader of our nation brings it in by itself. I'm obviously not saying this as something negative about him. *It's just his job title and I can see where Thomas is coming from.*



That's right, it's just his job title.  The meeting with the team had absolutely no political intent.  Thomas was the one who made it political.  Obama doesn't force political issues onto people by virtue of his presence in a room.  Thomas made a conscious choice to do this.

It's also important to note Thomas' comments on this.  Thomas claimed that his problems were with the government as a whole, not a particular party.  However, we see how disingenuous this is when he tells the GM that he has political differences with the Obama administration specifically.  He also supports the Tea Party, and his rhetoric is reflective of theirs.  In other words, he took a fake neutral position, and one has to wonder how he'd act if a Republican was in office.  You accused Mael of acting differently because of this personal bias, it shouldn't be commendable when Thomas does it.




> There was some football player in 2006 that trash talked Bush before his visit, but eventually gave in and wore sunglasses inside the white house as some kind of protest. I see this as more childish than Thomas' protest.



I agree.  I didn't say Thomas' actions were childish, but they weren't professional either.



> You can respect the rank while demonstrating peaceful protest. You go on later in your post to say that you don't care for Romney or Obama, yet you seem to respect the position. I feel the same way, and I fail to see how a refusal to participate in a tradition would make that view invalid. I'm sure Thomas respects the position as well.



Well, no.  Respecting the position means that you don't refuse an invitation made in good faith because you disagree with the policy.  If you had no respect for the man, but did for the position, you would go, and not even bring it up.  Even if you hated the guy you were standing next to smiling.



> This is what I'm asking. *Where are you getting the -could- have been punished thing from?* I honestly don't think he can be punished. They could bench him, sure. But he'd still get paid. There's no contract stipulations for something like that. It'd be violating ammendments.



I was following the story back when it happened.  It was stated that the Bruins could have taken some kind of action against him for it, but didn't.  The GM said from the beginning that he wasn't going to, however, he stated that he *could *have.

Here's one: 

I can look for another article if you'd like, but the GM clearly states here that:

_"I can require someone to attend a team event. If they don't, I can suspend him. But I'm not going to suspend Tim. Whatever his position is isn't representative of the Boston Bruins or my own. But I'm not going to suspend him."_

On the subject of violating amendments, how so?  As I said, I imagine it's a section involving public appearances, something that has known to be contractual.  There's nothing unbelievable about that. 




> I'm not denying anything or assuming anything. I honestly have no idea what the contracts entail, and neither do you. The difference is I'm not saying that he could be punished for it.



It was stated that he could be.  It's not just some opinion I pulled out of my ass 



> I just think having a contract that includes matters of this nature would violate civil rights. I understand your concern about public appearences, but that's not what's on trial here. *If he had failed to show up for an autograph signing or something, that wouldn't be news and wouldn't have Bruins' fans up in arms.*



Probably not.  However, I'd imagine it would be if Thomas made comments denigrating, I don't know, the fans who wanted autographs in that situation.

There is, of course, the fact that any issue involving the president is going to be treated as more important than issues with random people.  That much is true.



> Okay, this makes no sense at all. Obama is a politician, and was inviting the Bruins as the Head of State. Thomas is a hockey player. He was invited as a hockey player. It would be more equivelant to Obama denying Republicans for his cabinent. I know he has four on there, and I'm not saying he did this, but that would be within his power to do so because he's a government employee and has the right to choose.Him denying a citizen entry to the white house and a citizen refusing an invite to the white house really isn't a difference anyone should have to explain. That's segregation vs. peaceful protest. If Obama was a hockey player and Thomas was the president, my response would be the same.  Role reversal doesn't apply when the roles have vastly different amounts of power and responsibilities.



It's a ridiculous role reversal, but it's supposed to be.  You're arguing against someone's *emotional *reaction to something.  I wanted a reaction from you when things are flipped, not to break down the technicalities and create distinctions between politician and hockey player.  To do so is to miss the point, because what you're arguing against (the fans' immediate reaction to Thomas' decision), from the very beginning, is something that cannot be substantiated based on things like power and influence.



> You do realize not every portion of my string of posts applies to what you're saying, right? The political labeling was for Mael, not for you. I'm not making up political views for you, nor do I care what they are. The comment about how people probably wouldn't get upset if this was a refusal to see Bush was directed towards Mael and his swearing rants about conservatives.



Okay, but you posted one long post that was preceded by mine, so I was under the impression that it was directed at both of us.  You did say "you guys" after all.




> It's only irrelevant because you want it to be irrelevant. The talking point is "How big of a deal was Thomas' refusal to accept the white house invitation?" I fail to see how meeting all the teams being a waste of time is irrelevant. My point is why do we care so much? This isn't a major political concern. This isn't a major part of hockey. Why does anyone care about what Thomas does? I think it's a waste of time. Maybe Thomas does too. Why drag players, most of whom aren't American, to meet the acting president if they don't want to? It seems unecessary to me. Like, I said, if you like the tradition, fine. I don't. I think it's silly.



I agree, I couldn't care less about the tradition either.  But the reason that people care should be obvious.  Hockey players are entertainers, as such, they get treated like most celebrities.  People care about what Hockey players are like off the ice.  I'm one of them, although, probably to a lesser extent than many.




> Again, what was it in violation of? I'm repeating myself because so are you. I don't know what the contract entails. I really don't see how they could have punished him. What rule was he breaking exactly? What punishment could they have dealt out?



Dunno, but I showed above that he did break some rule/understanding.



> I agree that it is disrespectful to Obama, as the man. I don't see how it's disrespectful of his franchise or to the position of president in general. The rest of the team still got to meet him. He made it clear his actions didn't represent the team's opinion.



Ever gone to a party, or a wedding, etc that you didn't want to?  Why did you do it?  You don't give a shit about the people you're going to meet, in fact, you might groan just by hearing their name.  So why did you go?  In my opinion, if Thomas really respected his teammates, he'd "share the pain" with them.  Not bail because being in a room with someone he doesn't like is so unbearable.

Now, I do agree with you to an extent.  I think the issue is a little overblown.  However, there are plenty of people who believe that this is a commendable way to act.  They celebrate Thomas' refusal to go, and treat him like a hero for "standing up" to Obama.  I would hope that you don't agree with them.




> It's not an impossibility for him to embarass them, but he wouldn't intentionally embarass them because he's passionate about that team, and I don't think he embarassed the team at all with his refusal to visit the white house. It's just the fans that are getting overly angry to the point of embarassing themselves. Again, I'm not referring to you.



I'm not going to argue that he did embarrass them, I'm not his teammates.  However, him saying that this is his choice as an individual doesn't automatically make his decisions completely separate from his team either.  When someone on a team, in a company etc. does something unpopular, the one in charge will always distance themselves from that opinion, or at least say it's not representative of them.  Why?  Because one person can brand a team, a corporation, any group really.




> I'm not saying anyone isn't allowed to change their opinion of him. What I don't understand is how people's opinions are changing to the point where they don't credit him with a crazy impressive Stanley Cup performance. They aren't adding this incident to the mix. They're letting it overshadow his hockey accomplishments.



Well that's subjective.  What makes hockey accomplishments inherently more important than political statements?  I like to watch players for their skill, but I don't have respect for people who's off-ice behavior doesn't earn it.  Take the lockout for example, I fell out with the vast majority of hockey players because of their absurd greed, entitlement, and general disconnect with reality.  You may disagree with that, but I assume you can at least understand it.



> I prefer to leave athletes' off field activities out of it, because I enjoy the sport more.



Nothing wrong with that.



> Athletes cheat on their wives, they abuse social media, etc. I'd much rather just enjoy what they do playing the sport. I understand some people like to follow their lives too, or whatever, and that's fine, but why are people acting like he's dead to them and never did anything for the Bruins?



Because hockey players are to (some) hockey fans what celebrities are to the people who watch TMZ.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 9, 2013)

Awesome game tonight!

Jim Harbaugh is undergoing surgery for an irregular heartbeat

Kari with another save of the week

Benn with a pretty goal off a bank.   Loui finally breaking his slump.    Daley the #1 Star

Staubitz spearing down low on Dillon.     5 min+game.    possible suspension

Oleksiak knocked Perry aside like a ragdoll despite the Ducks goal

Brother is taking my Benn jersey to their practice tommorrow.   hopefully he can get it signed.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 9, 2013)

@Taka, I think we're in agreement on most of the main points, so I'm going to let the specifics go. I agree that Thomas' behavior wasn't professional. My original point, that wasn't directed at you, was that I don't understand Bruins' fans completely forsaking him. He clearly led them to a cup, and pretending like he didn't because of something else happening is just denial.

I think the "could" have punished him refers to a suspension with pay, since contracts allow teams to play whichever players they want to at any given time. It's probably just a PR move to get angry fans off their backs. I'm not sure, though.



Kuwabara99 said:


> Awesome game tonight!



Congrats on the win, Kuwa. I love how our division has the stanley cup champs in last place. All the teams are too good.

By the way, I keep forgetting to ask you...Is your username from Yu Yu Hakusho?


----------



## Takahashi (Feb 9, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> @Taka, I think we're in agreement on most of the main points, so I'm going to let the specifics go.



Alright.



> I agree that Thomas' behavior wasn't professional. My original point, that wasn't directed at you, was that I don't understand Bruins' fans completely forsaking him. He clearly led them to a cup, and pretending like he didn't because of something else happening is just denial.



Okay, but I still don't see how you can't recognize someone's play while not being a fan of their character.  So I wouldn't really say that people are pretending that he wasn't integral to the win, just that they don't like him anymore, Hockey accomplishments or not.



> I think the "could" have punished him refers to a suspension with pay, since contracts allow teams to play whichever players they want to at any given time. It's probably just a PR move to get angry fans off their backs. I'm not sure, though.



Me neither.  But I still think it's important to establish that it was stated to be a possibility nonetheless.  It was centric to my point after all.


In other news, my Flames are plagued with injuries, this is awful 

Hope we can pick up two tonight, although I wouldn't say it's likely.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 9, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Congrats on the win, Kuwa. I love how our division has the stanley cup champs in last place. All the teams are too good.
> 
> By the way, I keep forgetting to ask you...Is your username from Yu Yu Hakusho?



thanks.   yeah,   LA is really slumping.  cup hangover.   usually shortened seasons hurt teams.   95 Rangers.  96 Devils  for example

yep.   Kazuma Kuwabara from YYH.   my fav character of the series

Coyotes won today.  not bad.   you ever get to go to games?


oooh.  Leafs and Canadiens on.   should be a fun watch


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 9, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> thanks.   yeah,   LA is really slumping.  cup hangover.   usually shortened seasons hurt teams.   95 Rangers.  96 Devils  for example
> 
> yep.   Kazuma Kuwabara from YYH.   my fav character of the series
> 
> ...



Cool. Yu Yu Hakusho's one of my favorites. Hiei's a boss.

Jesus, my NHL app got the start time for the Coyotes game wrong, so I slept through it lol. First game I've missed all season, and they win a 1-0 shutout in a shootout? I must be bad luck for them. The logic behind allow 6 goals one game to allow no goals in 65 minutes the next can only be explained by a coach lecture rage.

And nah, I don't live in Phoenix anymore. I'm in Chicago and not a fan of the Hawks. Tickets are expensive too. I'm planning to go back to visit and my friend has corporate suite tickets all the time so hopefully I'll get to catch a game this season or next.

There's a lot of games on tonight. Shortened seasons are annoying overall, but there's lot's to watch every night for a while at least. ^^


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 9, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> And nah, I don't live in Phoenix anymore. I'm in Chicago and not a fan of the Hawks. Tickets are expensive too. I'm planning to go back to visit and my friend has corporate suite tickets all the time so hopefully I'll get to catch a game this season or next.



lucky you.   the best seats I ever had at a sporting event was Cowboys game at the old stadium(season ticket suite),   pretty lame loss(1 FG)

Ive been by the glass only a few times at Reunion Arena.  
1. Hull's first preseason game in Dallas
2. Nieuwendyk hat trick new years eve against Rangers

1 time lower deck at AAC,   OT win against Leafs after we tied in last min

speaking of Leafs,    2-0 already


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 9, 2013)

Man this sucks, the Hawks aren't playing tonight .......they need to pick up a couple of points


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 9, 2013)

wow.....



they get worse every year.  sometimes the coaches are 100% right

give me a challenge+Toronto replay over refs these days

another biting incident for Toronto/Montreal  xd


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 10, 2013)

Those Stars's games seem like they were pretty fun. Only time I sat by the glass was at a Preds game over a decade ago. There was some guy with a mohawk banging on the glass the whole time haha.

And LOL, poor Boucher.


----------



## MCTDread (Feb 10, 2013)

Geez.... Both the Panther and Sharks were shutout....  I NEED A DRINK!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 10, 2013)

Tonight the Hawks play the Predators. Tough game will be tough 

GO HAWKS!!


----------



## Mael (Feb 10, 2013)

Bruins solidifying their place in the Eastern Conference.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 10, 2013)

Dat Blackhawks undefeated in regulation 

3-0 Hawks :WOW


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh yeah  10-0-2  :WOW


Blackhawks long streak without a shutout ends!!


----------



## Tiger (Feb 11, 2013)

If it wasn't for that one game against San Jose where they scored 6 goals in the first period on Devan Dubnyk - he'd have a GAA in the top 5, and the #1 SV.% in the league. And he's started all but one game for us.

Of course, had that blowout not happened- perhaps he wouldn't have found this determination to keep the puck out of his net since.

Still though, I think there are a lot of teams going "who the F is Devan Dubnyk?" It's not like our defense is all kinds of amazing...we get out-shot in every game, and usually give up 30+ shots per game. We also have top-6 in shot-blocks team-wide...which means our opposition should be getting even more. He's been, easily, the best player on the team through the first quarter of the short season, and the ONLY reason we're above .500, rather than chilling with Calgary in the bottom.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2013)

Law said:


> If it wasn't for that one game against San Jose where they scored 6 goals in the first period on Devan Dubnyk - he'd have a GAA in the top 5, and the #1 SV.% in the league. And he's started all but one game for us.
> 
> Of course, had that blowout not happened- perhaps he wouldn't have found this determination to keep the puck out of his net since.
> 
> Still though, I think there are a lot of teams going "who the F is Devan Dubnyk?" It's not like our defense is all kinds of amazing...we get out-shot in every game, and usually give up 30+ shots per game. We also have top-6 in shot-blocks team-wide...which means our opposition should be getting even more. He's been, easily, the best player on the team through the first quarter of the short season, and the ONLY reason we're above .500, rather than chilling with Calgary in the bottom.



I bet. 



Tuesday night Anaheim vs Chicago gonna be a good one 

Finally a home game for the Hawks


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 11, 2013)

Law said:


> ONLY reason we're above .500, rather than chilling with Calgary in the bottom.



Funny part is Flames have played three less games than Dallas, Phoenix, and Edmonton. If they take 2 out of 3 of the difference, they're in the same position we are. Western Conference is so much more contested than the Eastern. :/


----------



## MCTDread (Feb 11, 2013)

San Jose being shutout again....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> San Jose being shutout again....





San Jose will be fine bro


----------



## MCTDread (Feb 11, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> San Jose will be fine bro



I'll take your word. 

Just not used to seeing them getting beat up like this


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 11, 2013)

sweetness,  Jamie Benn named #2 star of the week

brother went to practice yesterday and got my jersey signed by him

cant wait to wear it next game I go


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> I'll take your word.
> 
> Just not used to seeing them getting beat up like this



Everyone goes through slumps. San Jose still is in a good position


----------



## MCTDread (Feb 11, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Everyone goes through slumps. San Jose still is in a good position



Thanks 

How are your Hawks doing?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> Thanks
> 
> How are your Hawks doing?



They're 10-0-2  and in first place in the Western conference and Most points in the NHL


----------



## MCTDread (Feb 11, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> They're 10-0-2  and in first place in the Western conference and Most points in the NHL



Nice. They are doing pretty good this year. 
 I'd love to see Sharks vs Blackhawks in the Post-Season.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> Nice. They are doing pretty good this year.
> I'd love to see Sharks vs Blackhawks in the Post-Season.



Me too 

Would be an epic series.


----------



## Takahashi (Feb 12, 2013)

Sigh*

Another day cheering for the worst Shootout team in the league.  I might as well turn off the T.V if we don't get it done by OT.  Wouldn't even matter if Kipper was in net either, he sucks dick in Shootouts too.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2013)

Ducks vs Hawks tonight :WOW


C'mon Hawks get some more points


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 12, 2013)

What's the deal with the Sharks? Niemi's getting no support.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh yeah Hawks up 2-1 on the Ducks


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 13, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Oh yeah Hawks up 2-1 on the Ducks



Lol.


I like how all the bad teams play musical chairs with their GMs and coaches, thinking it will make a difference. Poor Howson.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 13, 2013)

Stars still rolling.    2 freak goals tonight


----------



## Mael (Feb 13, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Oh yeah Hawks up 2-1 on the Ducks



Lol shootout loss...just like Boston. 

But Boston had an epic 3rd period rally.  What's your excuse?


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Feb 13, 2013)

6 wins in a row 

Tied for fewest goals allowed in the league 

Almost a third of all the goals we've allowed so far have been from the first game of the season lol.


----------



## Mael (Feb 13, 2013)

The Big Mumbo said:


> 6 wins in a row
> 
> Tied for fewest goals allowed in the league
> 
> Almost a third of all the goals we've allowed so far have been from the first game of the season lol.



Boston vs. Vancouver 2: Ice Capades Boogaloo.


----------



## Takahashi (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 13, 2013)

Takahashi said:


>



Yeah...I can't tell if he's in denial or just plain dumb. The criticism is for flaunting money around when the player's union is trying to argue you deserve more money, not for acting like an idiot, which is also a valid argument in itself. I wonder when players will get over the race card. People in Boston chanted the n word at Ward when he scored that OT goal in the playoffs, and I've never heard him mention his race ever. Meanwhile Subban and Kane complain all the time. Blah...anyway...

Jim Harbaugh is undergoing surgery for an irregular heartbeat 

Tough loss for Sens' fans. It's going to be rough to make the playoffs for them without Karlsson, and I love how Cooke is at the center of it again. Repeat injury causers like Torres and Cooke need to be thrown out. This one doesn't seem like he had ill intent towards Karlsson, but he could have been more careful at the least.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 14, 2013)

Mael said:


> Lol shootout loss...just like Boston.
> 
> But Boston had an epic 3rd period rally.  What's your excuse?



It was a tough loss against a great Ducks team 


Western > Eastern


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 14, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Western > Eastern



Amen+++++.


----------



## Mael (Feb 14, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> It was a tough loss against a great Ducks team
> 
> 
> Western > Eastern



We'll see about that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 14, 2013)

Mael said:


> We'll see about that.



While Boston goes through the soft East.....in the West you got the Canucks, Hawks, Redwings, Blues, Sharks , Predators and the list goes on and on. They're all beating each other up.


----------



## Mael (Feb 14, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> While Boston goes through the soft East.....in the West you got the Canucks, Hawks, Redwings, Blues, Sharks , Predators and the list goes on and on. They're all beating each other up.



Which is perfect...one of you will be fattened up for the kill.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 14, 2013)

Mael said:


> Which is perfect...one of you will be fattened up for the kill.



Nah even a battered western conference team will still beat Boston. 

Anyways I do want to see Hawks vs Bruins Stanley Cup.

All that trash talking from Boston and Chicago


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 14, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Nah even a battered western conference team will still beat Boston.
> 
> Anyways I do want to see Hawks vs Bruins Stanley Cup.
> 
> All that trash talking from Boston and Chicago



Meh, even though using Stanley Cup wins as a measure heavily favors the west the last decade or two, I think that's an unfair way to base which conference is better off of. You just hear more about the teams in the west. Besides the Rangers, Flyers, Pens, Devils and Bruins, you just don't really hear about eastern teams being talked about as much. You always figure those five will advance, and the Lightning or Panthers will fill in the gaps or something. The heavy competition is in the west where the standings are insanely tight. It seems like every year the last game of the season determines whether or not four or more teams will make it into the playoffs. Last year the difference between 3rd and 8th, and not making the playoffs was all determined by tie breakers.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 15, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Meh, even though using Stanley Cup wins as a measure heavily favors the west the last decade or two, I think that's an unfair way to base which conference is better off of. You just hear more about the teams in the west. Besides the Rangers, Flyers, Pens, Devils and Bruins, you just don't really hear about eastern teams being talked about as much. You always figure those five will advance, and the Lightning or Panthers will fill in the gaps or something. The heavy competition is in the west where the standings are insanely tight. It seems like every year the last game of the season determines whether or not four or more teams will make it into the playoffs. Last year the difference between 3rd and 8th, and not making the playoffs was all determined by tie breakers.



I didn't use Stanley cup wins though  I just said there is more competition from one through eight in the playoffs in the west.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 15, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> I didn't use Stanley cup wins though  I just said there is more competition from one through eight in the playoffs in the west.



I know, sir. I probably shouldn't have quoted. I was just responding more to the conversation than your actual statement. I agree with ya. ^^


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 15, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> I know, sir. I probably shouldn't have quoted. I was just responding more to the conversation than your actual statement. I agree with ya. ^^



Ah very good 


Anyways MCT a rematch San Jose vs Chicago at the United Center


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 15, 2013)

Dat Hawks 4-1 win and still haven't lost in regulation


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 16, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Dat Hawks 4-1 win and still haven't lost in regulation



SHARE YOUR POINTS. You have enough!


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 16, 2013)

JUUUUUUST GREAT....

Kari Lehtonen with another groin pull  >>

Bachman still having a tough time.    thankfully fights got us back in the game and the young players showing up.   Dillon is becoming a staple D-man

brother brought back my Benn jersey.   awesome autograph on it^^


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 16, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> SHARE YOUR POINTS. You have enough!



CAN'T!!! 

ALL TEH POINTS IN THE WORLD!!


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 16, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> CAN'T!!!
> 
> ALL TEH POINTS IN THE WORLD!!



OVER 9000!!?!?!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 16, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> OVER 9000!!?!?!



Yes.......yes indeed 

I'm hoping the Hawks match the streak of 16 games with a 1 point in NHL history


----------



## Vespy89 (Feb 16, 2013)

I think my team might need a new netminder Holtby can't stop anything even the easy shots get through


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 16, 2013)

wow.

I just caught Brian Boucher of the Flyers playing the puck in the no play zone and he didnt get caught for it.    its fast,  but the puck is clearly there when he moves it,    58 seconds left in the second is the time frame with the screen paused

the ref at the bottom clearly watching the play   lol


----------



## MCTDread (Feb 16, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Ah very good
> 
> 
> Anyways MCT a rematch San Jose vs Chicago at the United Center



Good game. Your Blackhawks are killer.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 16, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> Good game. Your Blackhawks are killer.



Yeah it was 

Noemi seems to be his old self though


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 16, 2013)

The Coyotes confuse me. They're a different team every night this year. Last year they made sense. Now it's like, will the goaltending be amazing? Will it suck? Will they score zero goals? Will they score three in the first period? I have no idea. As exciting as it is, I prefer the consistent close one goal games with good goaltending/defense, and subpar offense.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 16, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> wow.
> 
> I just caught Brian Boucher of the Flyers playing the puck in the no play zone and he didnt get caught for it.    its fast,  but the puck is clearly there when he moves it,    58 seconds left in the second is the time frame with the screen paused
> 
> the ref at the bottom clearly watching the play   lol



There's been so many iffy referee calls already this year. No surprise with the Flyers, though. NHL wants them in the playoffs to boost ratings I'm sure.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 16, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> The Coyotes confuse me. They're a different team every night this year. Last year they made sense. Now it's like, will the goaltending be amazing? Will it suck? Will they score zero goals? Will they score three in the first period? I have no idea. As exciting as it is, I prefer the consistent close one goal games with good goaltending/defense, and subpar offense.



Coyotes are still a legit threat to win the Western 

I'm not ready to overlook them or anyone.

Even those hateful Canucks or dirty Red Wings 



DejaEntendu said:


> There's been so many iffy referee calls already this year. No surprise with the Flyers, though. NHL wants them in the playoffs to boost ratings I'm sure.



Flyers can't handle real competition


----------



## MCTDread (Feb 16, 2013)

^ I was actually surprised the Canuck fanbase didn't burn their city after the 8th Seed Kings beat them. 

Are the Canucks disliked a lot?


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 16, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> ^ I was actually surprised the Canuck fanbase didn't burn their city after the 8th Seed Kings beat them.
> 
> Are the Canucks disliked a lot?



Seems like it. You can get away with dirty hits, but when your goaltending is more dramatic than Days of Our Lives, your players are biting people, and you have whiners like Burrows and Kesler, it's hard to be liked, especially when you keep winning the president's trophy and not winning the cup.

I think they're slowly getting less disliked, though. It's a shame because they really are a good team, and I think the Sedins are incredible players. They just need to work out the logistics of the post season and their official lineup.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 17, 2013)

Down 4-1 in the second period, score 5 unanswered goals in a game where they break the franchise record for most shots @ 56.

Oilers with the puck are one of the most exciting things to see. Oilers without the puck = anxiety attack.

How fucking crazy is it to think that the Edmonton Oilers with Messier, Gretzky, Kurri, Coffey - never got 56 shots, but these kids (youngest team avg in the league, 8 players under 23) do.

I wanted this win more than any game this season so far, I'm so stoked.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> ^ I was actually surprised the Canuck fanbase didn't burn their city after the 8th Seed Kings beat them.
> 
> Are the Canucks disliked a lot?




Me too.


I hate them cause they are our nemesis along with the Red Wings 




DejaEntendu said:


> Seems like it. You can get away with dirty hits, but when your goaltending is more dramatic than Days of Our Lives, your players are biting people, and you have whiners like Burrows and Kesler, it's hard to be liked, especially when you keep winning the president's trophy and not winning the cup.
> 
> I think they're slowly getting less disliked, though. It's a shame because they really are a good team, and I think the Sedins are incredible players. They just need to work out the logistics of the post season and their official lineup.



The Sedin sisters you mean?


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 17, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Me too.
> 
> 
> I hate them cause they are our nemesis along with the Red Wings
> ...



Lol yes. They're wimps, but they rack up the points.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Lol yes. They're wimps, but they rack up the points.






Hawks win again 

12-0-3  

3-2 against the champs 

2-0 against LA this year


----------



## Takahashi (Feb 18, 2013)

Flames actually came back to win it, I'm surprised.  It's a shame, if we could consistently play at the level I know we can, we'd be solid.  Unfortunately, I don't see that happening any time soon


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 18, 2013)

Stars back to their old habits.   sitting on leads and blowing it in the 3rd.  
Bachman is definately not like he was last year.    13 goals allowed in the last 3 games.   hopefully Nilstorp plays next Thurs when I go to the game against Vancouver.

didnt help that Daley got injured in the 2nd and Kari cant play still


and Goligoski......SEND HIM BACK TO PITTSBURGH FOR A 7TH ROUNDER PLEASE


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm hoping the Hawks can get better once Crawford comes back.  Emery is doing good right now though


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 18, 2013)

Free points from the Flames. Fifth place in the conference. Second in the division. Good night.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2013)

Nooo come back Deja......let's talk about the Hawks


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 18, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Nooo come back Deja......let's talk about the Hawks



Let me have my moment!!!!!!RAAAAAAAAGE


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Let me have my moment!!!!!!RAAAAAAAAGE





Sorry bro


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 18, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Sorry bro



Forgiven, but only because you're a fellow Illinoisan. Us corn enthusiasts gotta stick together.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Forgiven, but only because you're a fellow Illinoisan. Us corn enthusiasts gotta stick together.



True that .


Still I can't believe the Hawks are one win away from breaking the NHL record of consecutive points :sanji


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 19, 2013)

One tie or win away, right? Just need to be even or winning after 60 minutes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> One tie or win away, right? Just need to be even or winning after 60 minutes.



Exactly 


Still it's against Vancouver so it won't be easy.

Also good luck to your Yotes...... they'll be tough as hell come playoff time


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 19, 2013)

Hawks fans are going to hate Vancouver so much if they don't let them have their record lol.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh yes. That would be most delicious


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 19, 2013)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Oh yes. That would be most delicious



He's preying on your record, Tom. Burrows is gonna take a bite out of your victory cake.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 19, 2013)

wow,   Flames paying double today




This right here is such a travesty,   someone isnt gonna work the Finals this year


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 19, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> wow,   Flames paying double today
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anyone else saddened by the fact that punishments are handed down by "tweets"?

Refs have been dumb, but Nashville shouldn't have let in the other five goals against one of the worst teams in the West. Their back up sucks. Rinne needs to play every game apparently.

By the way, how's the weather down there in the standings, Kuwabara?

Loljkplzdon'tkillme


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 19, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Anyone else saddened by the fact that punishments are handed down by "tweets"?
> 
> Refs have been dumb, but Nashville shouldn't have let in the other five goals against one of the worst teams in the West. Their back up sucks. Rinne needs to play every game apparently.
> 
> ...



eh,  the weather is perfect for Texas this time of year.  it seems the Stars lose to weak teams and beat the strong ones  Vancouver comes Thurs.  wearing my Benn auto jersey   him and Loui are due to crush teams
our top goalie should be back within the week too


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2013)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Oh yes. That would be most delicious




Don't worry once the Hawks are up 3-0 by the second you won't be thirsty anymore 



DejaEntendu said:


> He's preying on your record, Tom. Burrows is gonna take a bite out of your victory cake.



Nah when the pressure is on, Vancouver never comes through


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 19, 2013)

Schneider's got the start? wut

Also, really hoping Hawks win. Keep all the 3-5 teams at 19 points so Yotes can move to third with another win. ^^


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Schneider's got the start? wut
> 
> Also, really hoping Hawks win. Keep all the 3-5 teams at 19 points so Yotes can move to third with another win. ^^



Yeah just found out too 


Yep hoping the Hawks win so they can get all the hype from NHL.com, NBC

and ESPN


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 19, 2013)

Canucks trolling, but at least they let you tie the record.

Lol omg: Milan store

And that is why Datsyuk is the best.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 19, 2013)

congrats Hawks.   1 more to be in sole possession

hope Hossa is ok


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 20, 2013)

Too bad Torres is back from his suspension. Hansen and him could have gone out on a date when he gets suspended.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

Dirty Canucks are dirty 


Still Hawks won


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow Lindy Ruff is out.  Let the chaos begin.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 20, 2013)

Another circus in Pittsburgh tonight. Flyers/Pens games aren't even hockey. It's just a bunch of breakaways, defensive gaps, penalities, and fights.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

At this point I'm thinking they're just trying to stage a supposed 'rivalry'


----------



## MCTDread (Feb 20, 2013)

Yay my Sharks won yesterday


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> At this point I'm thinking they're just trying to stage a supposed 'rivalry'



Dunno dude. They seem pretty pissed at each other. That Simmonds/Glass fight was brutal.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> Yay my Sharks won yesterday



You get to face us again 




DejaEntendu said:


> Dunno dude. They seem pretty pissed at each other. That Simmonds/Glass fight was brutal.



Well if it's real, holy shit I see why ESPN only wants to talk about the Eastern conference.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 21, 2013)

game day today^^

Bring it on Canucks


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> game day today^^
> 
> Bring it on Canucks



Careful you don't want the Canucks hitting your guys if you are beating them


----------



## MCTDread (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> You get to face us again



Hopefully its a competitive game and may the best team win.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> Hopefully its a competitive game and may the best team win.



I jumped the gun, it's tomorrow night


----------



## MCTDread (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> I jumped the gun, it's tomorrow night



 I was wondering why i wasn't getting the ESPN Alerts on my phone. 

Tomorrow it is. Nice win by my Panthers.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 22, 2013)

Hey Oilers, *shoot the puck*. That is all.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 22, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Careful you don't want the Canucks hitting your guys if you are beating them



pretty much happened. 

Mr Knee on Knee Bieksa trying to take down Loui Eriksson.
hopefully a suspension or huge fine


and very classy PP by Vancouver at the end

heres hoping Kari and Daley are ready Sat for the Sharks.    the league has had enough feeding on our backups


----------



## MCTDread (Feb 22, 2013)

I forget since this is a condensed season it ends with 48 games right?


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 22, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> I forget since this is a condensed season it ends with 48 games right?



Lol. Yes, yes it does.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> pretty much happened.
> 
> Mr Knee on Knee Bieksa trying to take down Loui Eriksson.
> hopefully a suspension or huge fine
> ...



Vancouver players are just .....man I hope someone starts doing that to them


----------



## MCTDread (Feb 22, 2013)

Blackhawks Goalie played great D in that Power Play.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2013)

Black hawks break the record 


Great game MCT


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 22, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Vancouver players are just .....man I hope someone starts doing that to them



They're such a stupid team. They're up 1-0 tonight with 2:11 left in the third and Burrows just slashes a Predator's stick for no reason, making Luongo tank a 5 on 4/6 on 4 the rest of the game. That might fly for now, but when it gets more competitive in the playoffs, they're screwed.

It's why they have a great record every year and then just get destroyed. Talent is nothing if you're bullies and morons.

And, your record totally isn't impressive or anything, Tom. Anyone can get zero losses for seventeen games!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> They're such a stupid team. They're up 1-0 tonight with 2:11 left in the third and Burrows just slashes a Predator's stick for no reason, making Luongo tank a 5 on 4/6 on 4 the rest of the game. That might fly for now, but when it gets more competitive in the playoffs, they're screwed.
> 
> It's why they have a great record every year and then just get destroyed. Talent is nothing if you're bullies and morons.
> 
> And, your record totally isn't impressive or anything, Tom. Anyone can get zero losses for seventeen games!



Exactly 


 Why you so cruel Deja?


----------



## MCTDread (Feb 23, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Black hawks break the record
> 
> 
> Great game MCT



Good competitive game. Your Hawks are on fire.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 23, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Why you so cruel Deja?



Jealousy cuzurfat


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 23, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> Good competitive game. Your Hawks are on fire.




Your Sharks are tough as nails man. 



DejaEntendu said:


> Jealousy cuzurfat





Dammit man


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 23, 2013)

going to Stars/Sharks game today.   brother finally has my birthday present ready(took him this long since July 7 of last year)
its a Brett Hull #22 jersey.   I had bro get a 99 stanley cup patch stitched on by a professional.

hope we win

Stars listed their 20 year,  All Time Team
Jim Harbaugh is undergoing surgery for an irregular heartbeat
good choices

Ive had enough bad news today.    my older brother got hit by a car while walking accross a street and my job got cut to 30 hours thanks to the new health care law


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 23, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> going to Stars/Sharks game today.   brother finally has my birthday present ready(took him this long since July 7 of last year)
> its a Brett Hull #22 jersey.   I had bro get a 99 stanley cup patch stitched on by a professional.
> 
> hope we win
> ...



Nice .

that's terrible news , hope your older brother gets better man.


I wish I had a job


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 23, 2013)

My God. 2-0 lead evaporates into a 3-2 shootout loss. Yotes' suck at holding onto leads, but when you allow 43 shots, I guess that's going to happen.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 23, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> My God. 2-0 lead evaporates into a 3-2 shootout loss. Yotes' suck at holding onto leads, but when you allow 43 shots, I guess that's going to happen.



Oilers should win every shootout they enter into, to be honest. With that much front-loaded talent, it's annoying when they don't.

That said, was happy with the way my team played. Even if they had lost and only gotten one point, I was still satisfied that their piss-poor efforts the last two games had been dealt with...for the most part.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 24, 2013)

just got back

awesome game against the Sharks.   Jamie Benn with the Gordie Howe Hat-trick

Nilstorp with his first NHL win


----------



## MCTDread (Feb 24, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> going to Stars/Sharks game today.   brother finally has my birthday present ready(took him this long since July 7 of last year)
> its a Brett Hull #22 jersey.   I had bro get a 99 stanley cup patch stitched on by a professional.
> 
> hope we win
> ...



Nice present  and Happy belated Birthday. 

 my condolences. All I can say is things will get better. Just stay positive.


----------



## Waly D Rabz (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Tiger (Feb 24, 2013)

^ 

[Kadri]: "Hey doooon't!"
[Senator]: "Fuck you."
[Kadri]: "Stop it!" *push*
[Senator]: "Fuckin pussy"
[Kadri]: "I'm telling!" *push*
[Kadri]:  *push*


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 24, 2013)

Blackhawks up 1-0 against Columbus. C'mon Hawks win this one!!


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 24, 2013)

Winning 4-3 with 1:23 left on the clock, I blink, and it's a 5-4 loss. Fun stuff.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 24, 2013)

Blackhawks win again :WOW


A great game by Crawford


----------



## Waly D Rabz (Feb 24, 2013)

Wait did the Black Hawks just beat Columbus?????? No WAY!!


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 24, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> Nice present  and Happy belated Birthday.
> 
> my condolences. All I can say is things will get better. Just stay positive.



no broken bones,   just bruises and contusions


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Feb 25, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> My God. 2-0 lead evaporates into a 3-2 shootout loss. Yotes' suck at holding onto leads, but when you allow 43 shots, I guess that's going to happen.



Try watching a 3-2 lead evaporate into a 8-3 loss 

Uh, it was the third game in four days. Yeah, that was it 



DejaEntendu said:


> They're such a stupid team. They're up 1-0 tonight with 2:11 left in the third and Burrows just slashes a Predator's stick for no reason, making Luongo tank a 5 on 4/6 on 4 the rest of the game. That might fly for now, but when it gets more competitive in the playoffs, they're screwed.
> 
> It's why they have a great record every year and then just get destroyed. Talent is nothing if you're bullies and morons.


Get destroyed every year? They're about two years removed from a Stanley Cup Final, and they've gone out to the Stanley Cup Champion three years in a row. Not a lot of shame in losing to the 2010 Blackhawks, probably the best post-lockout team so far, the 2011 Bruins, who were a total wrecking ball of a team, and the 2012 Kings, who destroyed everyone in their path, including your Coyotes.

They just get into ruts where they start taking stupid penalties, but that's nothing new and hardly exclusive to them. And being bullies and morons has worked out great for the Blackhawks


----------



## Takahashi (Feb 25, 2013)

Back to back wins from my Flames, I'm happy 

But damn Luo, way to ruin my goalie stats for this week.  I wonder why he was left in for so long, seems counterproductive to his trade value.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 25, 2013)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Try watching a 3-2 lead evaporate into a 8-3 loss
> 
> Uh, it was the third game in four days. Yeah, that was it
> 
> ...



All I mean is they have had the team to easily win the Stanley Cup, which is shown in the standings along with president's trophy wins. My Coyotes lost to the Kings because we had virtually the same point total the Kings did. We were the same level, played our best, and lost. Canucks could have beat them. They could have beat the Bruins. They could have beat the Blackhawks.

The team was(possibly still is) immensly talented, but they have zero discipline. If you disagree, explain to me why Burrows HAD to slash in a one goal game with two minutes left on a non-scoring chance play. Or even better, why they had to take 10,000 penalties against the Bruins. If your team learns how to play nicely, they'll win a cup most likely. Teams like the Coyotes and Kings have to play disciplined or we'll get nowhere because we have to compensate for lack of talent.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 25, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Teams like the Coyotes and Kings have to play disciplined or we'll get nowhere because we have to compensate for lack of talent.



lol

my Stars have the talent,  but aren't disciplined  

too many penalties


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 25, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> lol
> 
> my Stars have the talent,  but aren't disciplined
> 
> too many penalties



Lol I noticed that. If you guys had Tippett, you'd probably be division champs. Give back Whitney.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2013)

Waly D Rabz said:


> Wait did the Black Hawks just beat Columbus?????? No WAY!!



Yes ........


15-0-3 


Looking good Hawks


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 25, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Yes ........
> 
> 
> 15-0-3
> ...



Gonna slap you.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Gonna slap you.





but why?


----------



## Takahashi (Feb 25, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> but why?



'cause some people are fans of teams that aren't amazing right now


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2013)

Takahashi said:


> 'cause some people are fans of teams that aren't amazing right now



Your teams are still great though


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 25, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Your teams are still great though



Jim Harbaugh is undergoing surgery for an irregular heartbeat

Congrats on topping the list again.

I just want to make this list once. Just once! 16th is fine! We're in the top 16th in the standings almost every week but never make this list!!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Jim Harbaugh is undergoing surgery for an irregular heartbeat
> 
> Congrats on topping the list again.
> 
> I just want to make this list once. Just once! 16th is fine! We're in the top 16th in the standings almost every week but never make this list!!!!



Your Yotes will make it bro 

I'm nervous about facing the Oilers tonight 

Hope the Hawks can beat them


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 25, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Lol I noticed that. If you guys had Tippett, you'd probably be division champs. Give back Whitney.



cant trade someone injured.   broken foot

up 4-3 after 2.  Preds and their usual goal song of "HEY YOU SUCK"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2013)

YES BLACKHAWKS SURVIVE!! :WOW


----------



## Takahashi (Feb 26, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Your teams are still great though



The Flames aren't great 

Granted, we're also unfairly underrated a lot too.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 26, 2013)

Takahashi said:


> The Flames aren't great
> 
> Granted, we're also unfairly underrated a lot too.



Every team is pretty good on some level. It's the good part of having a cap system that isn't bypassed. The closest thing we have to the Miami Heat is the Penguins and as long as they play the Flyers in the playoffs, their defense will collapse, and they'll never win.

Lot's of overtime tonight. I disapprove of all these extra points being thrown around. Win your games in regulation, people! Send teams down the standings!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2013)

Takahashi said:


> The Flames aren't great
> 
> Granted, we're also unfairly underrated a lot too.




I think your team has potential to be great. You just need some key pieces 



DejaEntendu said:


> Every team is pretty good on some level. It's the good part of having a cap system that isn't bypassed. The closest thing we have to the Miami Heat is the Penguins and as long as they play the Flyers in the playoffs, their defense will collapse, and they'll never win.
> 
> Lot's of overtime tonight. I disapprove of all these extra points being thrown around. Win your games in regulation, people! Send teams down the standings!



So who are the Black hawks then if Penguins are Miami Heat?


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 26, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> So who are the Black hawks then if Penguins are Miami Heat?



Oklahoma City Thunder; still have awesome players but don't attempt to put together an all star team and hump the media.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Oklahoma City Thunder; still have awesome players but don't attempt to put together an all star team and hump the media.



You know I wish we played the Penguins this year..... I want Crosby vs  Jonathan Toews to be a rivalry.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2013)

So they're talking about division splits 

The Pacific Division would feature Anaheim, Calgary, Edmonton, Los Angeles, Phoenix, San Jose and Vancouver.

The Mid-West: Chicago, Colorado, Dallas, Minnesota, Nashville, St. Louis and Winnipeg.

The Central: Boston, Buffalo, Detroit, Florida, Montreal, Ottawa, Tampa Bay, Toronto.

The Atlantic: Carolina, Columbus, New Jersey, New York Islanders, New York Rangers, Philadelphia, Pittsburgh, Washington.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 26, 2013)

Lol Hawks and Penguins is no contest. Fleury's unbelievably overrated and their defense is awful. Hawks have remedied that stuff somehow this year and still score goals in mass. Only thing that will stop the Hawks in a best of 7 is another Mike Smith god mode equivelant, probably via Rinne or Halak.

Meh, they definitely need to rework the current divisions so Winnipeg isn't in the southeast, but can't say I like that new set up. Columbus would get wrecked and Boston has virtually no competition like they already don't. Throw Boston in with the rest of the Atlantic, and let Carolina go to Central with the Florida teams. They're way closer anyway.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Lol Hawks and Penguins is no contest. Fleury's unbelievably overrated and their defense is awful. Hawks have remedied that stuff somehow this year and still score goals in mass. Only thing that will stop the Hawks in a best of 7 is another Mike Smith god mode equivelant, probably via Rinne or Halak.
> 
> Meh, they definitely need to rework the current divisions so Winnipeg isn't in the southeast, but can't say I like that new set up. Columbus would get wrecked and Boston has virtually no competition like they already don't. Throw Boston in with the rest of the Atlantic, and let Carolina go to Central with the Florida teams. They're way closer anyway.




How about having a division of Capitals, Penguins, Hawks, Wings, Boston and San Jose?


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 26, 2013)

Or like, Sydney, Greenland, Los Angeles, Jupiter, Atlantis, and Konoha.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Or like, Sydney, Greenland, Los Angeles, Jupiter, Atlantis, and Konoha.



I like that Division 


Also do you have an account on NHL.com? 

cause I was looking through the comments about the Hawks and I saw DejaEntendu there


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 26, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Also do you have an account on NHL.com?
> 
> cause I was looking through the comments about the Hawks and I saw DejaEntendu there



Yes sir. I've been a comment whore today. Looking at Melrose articles?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Yes sir. I've been a comment whore today. Looking at Melrose articles?



Yep was looking at the Hawks are special 


Also now I had to hear all about the great starts of the Chicago teams.

IN chicago  a team is either fantastic, amazing, or sucky and lame.


----------



## MCTDread (Feb 26, 2013)

Sharks have been outscored 25-12 in their last 10 games.... 

Here’s hoping they pull a win vs Colorado.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2013)

Pretty sure the Sharks will get it together.....


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 26, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Yep was looking at the Hawks are special
> 
> 
> Also now I had to hear all about the great starts of the Chicago teams.
> ...



lolCubsamirite


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 27, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> lolCubsamirite



Bout the only ones that never have a streak


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 27, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Bout the only ones that never have a streak



Lol, oh they have a streak. It's probably the longest one in professional sports. It's just...unfavorable.

Yotes win! Awoooooooooooo!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 27, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Lol, oh they have a streak. It's probably the longest one in professional sports. It's just...unfavorable.
> 
> Yotes win! Awoooooooooooo!



Yeah you're right. 


Congrats man


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank ya, sir. Stars and Sharks win as well. It's a good day for the Pacific Division and the Narutoforums.com Official NHL Thread circle of friends.


----------



## MCTDread (Feb 27, 2013)

Sharks and Panthers win  yay


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 27, 2013)

Habs are going to die today.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm glad there's so much variety in the nationally televised games...as long as Boston, New York, Detroit, Philidelphia, L.A., Chicago, or Pittsburgh are playing. Otherwise, you're out of luck.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 27, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Thank ya, sir. Stars and Sharks win as well. It's a good day for the Pacific Division and the Narutoforums.com Official NHL Thread circle of friends.







It wasn't for me.......Hawks don't play till tomorrow 



MCTDread said:


> Sharks and Panthers win  yay



So why the sad face?



DejaEntendu said:


> I'm glad there's so much variety in the nationally televised games...as long as Boston, New York, Detroit, Philidelphia, L.A., Chicago, or Pittsburgh are playing. Otherwise, you're out of luck.



Yeah it does seem a bit unfair to the other markets


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 27, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Habs are going to die today.



gonna be a lot harder with Ryder in the lineup


I think the Stars are nuts.  trade a good player for a semi ok player in Cole,  plus toss a draft pick away     

Ill be at the Stars/Oil game tommorrow.   we shall see how Cole adapts

awesome win last night.   Loui made Columbus look silly on the winner


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm so jealous of you guys......I want to see my team in action


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 27, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> gonna be a lot harder with Ryder in the lineup
> 
> 
> I think the Stars are nuts.  trade a good player for a semi ok player in Cole,  plus toss a draft pick away
> ...



Is Cole's salary cheaper? If that's the case, there's your answer. If it was a similar salary, I agree that it doesn't make sense. Ryder's flourished in Dallas and has Cup experience.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 27, 2013)

Blackhawks should trade for Alex Ovechkin 

Sorry I'm just bored tonight


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 28, 2013)

Ovi and Sid won't be moving any time soon lol.

Playing Anaheim three times in a row starting Saturday....Not fair!


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 28, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Blackhawks should trade for Alex Ovechkin
> 
> Sorry I'm just bored tonight



the question for that is,   who would you give up for him?


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 28, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> the question for that is,   who would you give up for him?



Who he'd give? Shawfodder

What he'd have to give? Toews, Kane, Sharp, Hossa, 69 first round picks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 28, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> the question for that is,   who would you give up for him?





DejaEntendu said:


> Who he'd give? Shawfodder
> 
> What he'd have to give? Toews, Kane, Sharp, Hossa, 69 first round picks.



 


I was just trying to start a convo cause I was bored last night. I know there is no way the Hawks get Ovechkin


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 28, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> I was just trying to start a convo cause I was bored last night. I know there is no way the Hawks get Ovechkin



Whatever you have to do to butter your biscuit.

Copyright, Tom Brady 2013


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 28, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Whatever you have to do to butter your biscuit.
> 
> Copyright, Tom Brady 2013






Finally the Hawks play the Blues.....gonna be a tough one 

I'm hoping the streak continues


----------



## MCTDread (Feb 28, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> So why the sad face?



Tears of JOY XD 

Wishing my teams luck against Buffalo and Detroit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 28, 2013)

Yeah good luck in beating those turrible Red Wings


----------



## Tiger (Feb 28, 2013)

Hey Stars guy, why would you trade Michael Ryder for Erik Cole?

I don't get that at all. I've had Cole on my team before, you did not get the better end of that deal.

Oh NVM, I see- Ryder was a UFA, Cole has a couple years left on his.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 28, 2013)

Blackhawks win again :WOW


Now they can't even lose in over time  and win in regular :WOW


----------



## Tiger (Feb 28, 2013)

The amount of people here in Edmonton who thought Hemsky should have been traded last year...lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm so excited 

I hope Crawford will be ok though , he suffered a concussion tonight against the Blues


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 28, 2013)

Hawks' goaltending duo perplexes me to begin with. I watch Emery playing and he's not even really playing great, but somehow none go past him. I guess a few crossbar shots and only 16 on goal helps, but still.

Crawford got a concussion? I thought it was just his leg or something.


----------



## MCTDread (Feb 28, 2013)

Damn Buffalo beat me. Crossing my fingers against the Red Wings.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 28, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Hawks' goaltending duo perplexes me to begin with. I watch Emery playing and he's not even really playing great, but somehow none go past him. I guess a few crossbar shots and only 16 on goal helps, but still.
> 
> Crawford got a concussion? I thought it was just his leg or something.



I think our defense men make sure they don't have too many shots taken towards Emery or Crawford.


No he nearly fainted, and showed concussion like symptoms. Emery is gonna get the start for a while.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 28, 2013)

Jamie Benn...dirty hit, bro.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 28, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> I think our defense men make sure they don't have too many shots taken towards Emery or Crawford.
> 
> 
> No he nearly fainted, and showed concussion like symptoms. Emery is gonna get the start for a while.



Getting Rosival probably helped, you defenseman stealererer.

And (((( Almost came back. Rough game for Flames too lol.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 1, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Getting Rosival probably helped, you defenseman stealererer.
> 
> And (((( Almost came back. Rough game for Flames too lol.





Hey now, Bowman wanted to shore up our D


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 1, 2013)

Law said:


> Hey Stars guy, why would you trade Michael Ryder for Erik Cole?
> 
> I don't get that at all. I've had Cole on my team before, you did not get the better end of that deal.
> 
> Oh NVM, I see- Ryder was a UFA, Cole has a couple years left on his.



Cause Joe Nieuwendyk is a terrible GM who won't pay the big bucks
want Goligoski from us?   8th rounder please

just got back

Talk about a joke of a game.   Those refs game the Oil three freaking 5 on 3s.  Its a miracle they didnt cash in on those,  the 2nd boarding call was terrible

gave the Stars a too many men when moving in,   when the Oilers commited it(everyone in the building yelled), got nothing+ended up being a goal.   terrific,  plus Dubnyk played the puck in the no play zone and wasnt caught

as for the Benn hit,  I only saw Jones fall.  it was rather quick.  its obvious Benn was sticking up for Kari.   we just got him back.   Jones should have avoided him,  some people on TSN think he should get 8 games   lol    in their dreams,  Hall only got 2 for his Clutterkill while Bieksa got jack squat for kneeing Loui(I can tell it is effecting his play)

Oilers played well,  I credit that.   Kari was rusty,  Daley banking pucks past his own goalie once again(2 or 3 now I think)

in terms of fighting,  the refs really didnt want any to happen.   they protected Sam Gagner from taking on Dillon,  they knew he wouldnt last(Dave Gagner could drop the gloves,  his son is a scorer)
plus they didnt want Fistric and Roussel to fight  lol(many people hate our new french guy  )

oh well,   won season series 2-1

as for the team,  they are scouting for a defenseman lately,  Im sure the trading isnt over

Onward to the next game against the BOOs


----------



## Tiger (Mar 1, 2013)

Benn was standing on the bench waiting to replace the guy coming off the ice, watching Jones smack into Lehtonen. He jumped on the ice, skated over to a Jones who had his back turned - and cross-checked him to the ice.

Oleksiak was there, he roughed Jones up all he needed to, but seemed to know it wasn't an intentional run. Jones was getting a penalty on the play.

This was far dirtier than Hall's hit on Clutterbuck, as there was a clear and pre-meditated intent. And as far as Shanahan is concerned, old-time hockey is done. You can't send messages like that anymore when you're getting your asses kicked. They recognized Hall's hit on Clutterbuck was an unintentional knee. That's why he was only given 2, due to the lack of intent to injure. Benn's fate rests in whether Shanahan believes you can skate from the bench over to a player, and with your stick, cross-check them in the back _without an intent to injure_.

8 games is too much. 0 games isn't enough.

And it shouldn't matter whether Jones misses a game or not - all that will matter is if there was an intent to injure. The pre-meditation and "old-timey hockey sending a message" type of action will net him a couple for sure.

Bottom line, it was a dirty play - and the exact type of play the NHLPA is trying to abolish. There was also a hit on Corey Potter in the 2nd that I didn't see, but some people are saying Shanahan might be looking at that one too as Potter was hit shoulder to head, and missed the rest of the game with "head injury". Probably won't play for the next few.

Jagr's scary. 3 goals in 3 games vs us this season.

There were a lot of people that said he was too old to jump back into the NHL. He was very close to being an Oiler a year before he signed with Philly. Wish they had pulled that trigger rather than worry about his age. Him and Hemsky are buddies.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 1, 2013)

Milan store

tehe


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 1, 2013)

Im not disputing it was dirty or not,   its not like players on other teams "dont" stick up for their guys and do something dirty like it(it still happens,   old time hockey aside.   its not a rarity these days),  Ryan Clowe for example leaving on a change=only 2 game instead of auto 10
Fistric's pushdown should have been more than 2 mins

it will matter how injured Jones is,  it always factors into suspensions.  Hall's 2 games is also by reputation as a superstar(top players get amnesty vs fodder that have a tendacy to attack)  I noticed many Oilers take hits and lay on the ice for more than 3 minutes and be fine the rest of the game. plenty borderline hits,  heck,  even Gagner getting rammed by a fellow Oiler left him down a while,  but he stuck with it

what is a joke is the refs dictating entire games on massive whistle blows for grey area calls.  they need to let the teams play at least half the game without PPs.  three 5 on 3s is pretty much overkill

one real strange thing happened for the play.   Benn got the 5,   Jones had the 2.   they subtracted to make it a 3 min PP.    never seen that before

lol   nice goal Yandle


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 1, 2013)

Another tough game against the Jackets. I'm sure they're ready for round  3 ..........GO HAWKS!!


----------



## Tiger (Mar 1, 2013)

Hall may have gotten amnesty for a shorter suspension vs Clutterbuck, but it sure as hell isn't because he's a young superstar. It's because he's a first-time offender, and they ruled it was an unintentional knee.

Sorry, it's not a conspiracy.

And I said it shouldn't matter if Jones is injured for whether Benn gets a suspension or not - it only matters when discussing the _length_. Even if Jones hops right up after the play and does a jig on the ice, Benn still should be suspended. Even if just for 1-2 games. If for no other reason than the fact he stood on the bench waiting to get on the ice, watched Jones give Lehtonen a hard bump, and even though Oleksiak is right there...and massive, Benn is frustrated enough at getting his ass kicked at home that he skates right over, and as Jones is backing up, lays a 2-handed wood straight into his spine with no warning. That is not "sticking up" for your goalie, and every expert agrees - that is sending a message and acting out of frustration and embarrassment. Which is something we used to see in the 80s, but that is unacceptable now. And that's why he will be suspended even if Jones is fine.

Jones will consider himself lucky to not have whiplash or back spasms this week.

Potter won't dress for a couple games, which again was an illegal hit. I believe it was Nystrom who checked him in the helmet. Probably has a concussion.

Smid got hurt for 10 mins on his own stupidity and a fluke, and so did Gagner. Both came back because that's who they are, and because we were down to 4 defensemen thanks to Potter missing half the game. And if you're making fun of Gagner for fighting Dillon, even though he's so much smaller than him means you missed the point. Gagner is a badass, _and_ he's a PtPG 2nd line Center.

If we had scored on those three 5-on-3 attempts, then I'd say you have a leg to stand on by blaming the loss of officiating. Your team got dominated big time by a team they figured they could push over and fart their way to a victory, and by a team that hadn't won in your arena since 2006. And Benn was embarrassed, and took his earliest opportunity to go out and send a loud message. That's the bottom-line.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 1, 2013)

Damn I just realized my Sharks lost last night to the Red Wings


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 1, 2013)

Blackhawks survive against Blue Jackets


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 1, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Blackhawks survive against Blue Jackets



I endured Pat Foley's creepiness tonight to watch as well. The streak continues.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 1, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> I endured Pat Foley's creepiness tonight to watch as well. The streak continues.





He is freaky. Not as scary as Hawk Harrilson though god I hate him.


I kinda want to act arrogant but I know the Hawks got lucky today


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 1, 2013)

ouch,   Taylor Hall injured 

congrats Hawks,  streak moves on

NHL Network says Benn is going for a "Fine Hearing"    considering he isnt a repeat offender.  I know you are right in your anger about Benn,  I would be too if we lost a player.  hence my anger about Bieksa getting nothing for the knee on knee


in terms of teams in the 80s retaliation,  Clowe comes to mind once again, Bertuzzi, Cooke,  need I go on?

making fun of Gagner? not even close.  the refs blocked the fight cause they recognized the size advantage. I think that was lame.  I already recognized that he was a scorer.  Ive actually met his dad and attended games when he played

so what if the Oilers broke the streak,   they are still like 14-53 against us since we came to Dallas.  Wayne dominated the North Stars like crazy,  Modano owned Edmonton since he was drafted.  If anything,  your guys were long overdue to beat the Stars with all those 1st rounders.

I think the loss will be a good wakeup call


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 1, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> ouch,   Taylor Hall injured
> 
> congrats Hawks,  streak moves on
> 
> NHL Network says Benn is going for a "Fine Hearing"



Do you think Benn might get the decision overturned?


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 1, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Do you think Benn might get the decision overturned?



I think he will get fined,  the usual high amount(league likes money).   the coach spoke with media and thinks he wont get games. first time offender

edit:  yep.  a fine it is:

NECK BEARD SOURCE


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 2, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> I think he will get fined,  the usual high amount(league likes money).   the coach spoke with media and thinks he wont get games. first time offender
> 
> edit:  yep.  a fine it is:
> 
> NECK BEARD SOURCE



Cool thanks for the heads up 


So Sunday on National tv Wings vs Hawks


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 2, 2013)

Shanahan is busy today.  Sens and Flyers game.   Alfedsson went after guy who knocked a teammate.   proly fine like Benn.    young Flyer Harry Zolnierczyk gave Sen Mike Lundin a concussion.    auto phone call tommorrow


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 2, 2013)

Dang. Whole Senators team will be injured before long. It's been a rough year thus far for them.

I wonder if Vrbata and Hanzal and Morris will be back tonight. We have no superstars, but that's as close as we've got and they haven't played lately.  #Duckswillprobablyrapeus


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 2, 2013)

5-1 so far against my Panthers. Damn Hurricanes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 2, 2013)

Noticing Buffalo has been playing well as of late 


So far 1-1  against the Ducks Deja


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 2, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Noticing Buffalo has been playing well as of late
> 
> 
> So far 1-1  against the Ducks Deja



Not anymore!

Edit:Had the lead for a whole 27 seconds...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 2, 2013)

Panthers getting crushed 


Yeah Ducks are some kind of man machine in the third


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 2, 2013)

...Screw this Cogliano...He's got a hat trick already. He's soloing us.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 2, 2013)

You guys can do it Deja. Make that comeback  


Ugh that 6-6 Pens and Montreal game


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 2, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> You guys can do it Deja. Make that comeback
> 
> 
> Ugh that 6-6 Pens and Montreal game



Lol seriously. Guess there's no goalies in that game. These are the top tiers of the east too. No defense over there. West is going to take the cup for sure.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 2, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Lol seriously. Guess there's no goalies in that game. These are the top tiers of the east too. No defense over there. West is going to take the cup for sure.



All I hear from those fanbases is how the Hawks are lucky they didn't play the East this year.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 2, 2013)

Wooo! Korpikowski again! Back in business!


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 2, 2013)

yay.   Sutter gets the winner.  nice rush.  terrible game for goalies.   but I enjoy the goals


tie game now.  come on Coyotes.  make that hat trick worthless


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 2, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> All I hear from those fanbases is how the Hawks are lucky they didn't play the East this year.
> 
> With scores like that the Hawks would rape the East except maybe for Boston.



Seriously. If Crosby played in the west, he'd have like 2/3 the points. Hawks would just cruise through easier if they played the east...free wins. Boston's not dominating either. Most of their wins are one goal wins. I think there's three or four west teams that are better than them.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 2, 2013)

HAHA!

Don Cherry wearing a hat with a huge Orca plush on top


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 2, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Seriously. If Crosby played in the west, he'd have like 2/3 the points. Hawks would just cruise through easier if they played the east...free wins. Boston's not dominating either. Most of their wins are one goal wins. I think there's three or four west teams that are better than them.



actually I'd like to think there is more than four teams that are good in the West.

Vancouver, detroit, Blues, Sharks, Yotes, Ducks 

Edmonton Oilers look like a good young group ready to be good 

A lot of competition in the West.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 2, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> HAHA!
> 
> Don Cherry wearing a hat with a huge Orca plush on top



Is that the announcer guy? My dad despises that guy because he wears the weirdest suits and you can barely understand what he says. I find it more amusing than anything.

Also, pixoritdidnthappen


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 2, 2013)

yeah,  he's usually in a white suit and carrying a dog

4-4 now.   plenty of goals


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 2, 2013)

Gonna have a heart attack. I don't remember how I got through that playoff series with five overtimes.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 2, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Gonna have a heart attack. I don't remember how I got through that playoff series with five overtimes.



congrats on the win.  shame it was a 3 point swing


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 2, 2013)

Danggggg. Was getting nervous when they showed the shootout stats. The Ducks guys were 100%/80%/40%, and ours were 30% and lower. Not the prettiest Sullivan goal, but I'll take it!


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 2, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> congrats on the win.  shame it was a 3 point swing



Thank you.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 2, 2013)

Congrats to both Ducks and Yotes fans 

tough teams are tough


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 3, 2013)

Look how tight the west is. Stars are 11th and if they win one, they become tied for 4th.


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 3, 2013)

The last few days have been really embarrassing.  Blow a 3-0 lead in the 1st, and barely dodge a bullet that would have cost us a 1st and 3rd rounder for literally nothing 

Come on Flames, win the next one and at least keep pace with the Oilers


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 3, 2013)

off to Stars/Blues game.   hopefully Benn is on his best behavior and tries to get more goals

they will either honor Langenbrunner(injury) or Hull for the 20th Ann. Team today


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 3, 2013)

Lol dangggg. Went out to a bar to see the Hawks' game(in Chicago) and there was one chick with a red wings jersey being obnoxious after the first goal. She was pretty silent the rest of the game.

lern2notdelayofgamewingslolol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 3, 2013)

Yeah Kane saved the game and then the Hawks won in shoot out


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 3, 2013)

Lol Crawford and Kane definitely carried that game.

And omgggg....didn't realize how nice of a save this was yesterday during the game because I was too stressed out: Milan store


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 3, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Lol Crawford and Kane definitely carried that game.
> 
> And omgggg....didn't realize how nice of a save this was yesterday during the game because I was too stressed out: Milan store



Dat Kane being great this year


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 3, 2013)

Congrats to the Stars as well. My cheerleader debt from last night has been repaid. I was pulling for ya both.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 3, 2013)

West is gonna be a battle in the post season


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 3, 2013)

Sharks had a nice win yesterday... Finally


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 3, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Congrats to the Stars as well. My cheerleader debt from last night has been repaid. I was pulling for ya both.



thanks.   just got back

Benn was better today,  just made hockey moves and had a few good chances

the big thing?    very little penalties.   both teams were disciplined

the Blues scored right away and Roussel started a fight with Chris Stewart.   got owned,  but he brought the energy back into the team

Roy and Cole sparked the period comeback with a goal each.  second period was a wash of chances back and forth.    when the third came around,  the team worked extra hard.     Loui with a sweet goal on a pass from Jordie Benn
getting that last PP at the end,   Stars actually worked to get Jagr that sweet goal.     love when they play his song after a goal:  MOVES LIKE JAGGER  xd

I saw the save by Smith yesterday.  that was sick^^

congrats again Hawks


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 3, 2013)

Stars are going to be our eternal rivals next year 

Kuwa...... we shall be fighting for first


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 3, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Stars are going to be our eternal rivals next year
> 
> Kuwa...... we shall be fighting for first



lol   I really dont want first.   just to make the playoffs is enough for me  xd
4 straight years of none

I remember the good ole days of Dallas/Chicago fights,  one where my 2 fav goalies fought(Belfour and Moog)

OH THATS COOL
Bruin fan wearing a Horton Hears A Woo shirt


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 3, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> lol   I really dont want first.   just to make the playoffs is enough for me  xd
> 4 straight years of none
> 
> I remember the good ole days of Dallas/Chicago fights,  one where my 2 fav goalies fought(Belfour and Moog)






I didn't find that fight but I did find this one 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcjzCdVfJVg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 3, 2013)

lol,  they said Mandy Moog(yeah I know,  dialect)  xfd

Bruins hated Buffalo those days.  May Day for example,  Moog came to Dallas right after that goal.  oooh,  spotted Dave Reid

The Chicago/Stars fight Im referring to is the last short season of 94/95

Bruins tied the game.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 3, 2013)

Ah ok I'll find it one day 

For now poor Panthers they got destroyed for a second game.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 3, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Ah ok I'll find it one day
> 
> For now poor Panthers they got destroyed for a second game.



unfortunately for Carolina,  they lost Cam Ward

that Flyer got 4 games for the headshot


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 3, 2013)

Lol Stars went from 11th to tied for 4th just like I said. The standings are so tight if you're not the Hawks or Ducks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 3, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> unfortunately for Carolina,  they lost Cam Ward
> 
> that Flyer got 4 games for the headshot




Ugh that's terrible.


Flyers be dirty as hell. 



DejaEntendu said:


> Lol Stars went from 11th to tied for 4th just like I said. The standings are so tight if you're not the Hawks or Ducks.



That only means great playoff races


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 3, 2013)

good times.   love those fights

Link removed


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 3, 2013)

They were about to kiss each other at the end of that video Kuwa


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 3, 2013)

Romantic.

/10charmander


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 3, 2013)

Woo!  Wasn't expecting to beat the Nucks tonight, but we got it done.  Let's keep it rolling in SJ


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 3, 2013)

Takahashi said:


> Woo!  Wasn't expecting to beat the Nucks tonight, but we got it done.  Let's keep it rolling in SJ



way to go.  and it was Luongo in goal

back to back can be harsh^^


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 3, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Ah ok I'll find it one day
> 
> For now poor Panthers they got destroyed for a second game.



I know right. Can't figure out the damn Panthers.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 4, 2013)

Jim Harbaugh is undergoing surgery for an irregular heartbeat

The quest to get on this list continues.  At least one of us made it.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 4, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Jim Harbaugh is undergoing surgery for an irregular heartbeat
> 
> The quest to get on this list continues.  At least one of us made it.



Yay for my Sharks. Damn the Ducks. Though they are impressive.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2013)

Ugh.........the Miami Heat vs Chicago Blackhawks discussions sicken me


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 4, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Ugh.........the Miami Heat vs Chicago Blackhawks discussions sicken me



Why are they comparing the two?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> Why are they comparing the two?



Streaks.


Miami is on a 14  game winning streak even though it's not the best streak in the NBA this year

against the Hawks 22  point streak and Stephen A smith says that the Hawks isn't that big of a deal because of the ties 

Anything for ESPN to try and diminish the Hawks while having a love fest for Miami


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 4, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Streaks.
> 
> 
> Miami is on a 14  game winning streak even though it's not the best streak in the NBA this year
> ...



Don?t take anything personal from Smith. This is the longest streak in sports history isn?t it? 

I?ve been hearing on the radio about the Hawks still have players on their current roster from their last Stanley Cup victory.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> Don?t take anything personal from Smith. This is the longest streak in sports history isn?t it?
> 
> I?ve been hearing on the radio about the Hawks still have players on their current roster from their last Stanley Cup victory.



Yeah Toews, Kane, Hossa, and Sharp


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 4, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Ugh.........the Miami Heat vs Chicago Blackhawks discussions sicken me



Sports Illustrated came today. Still no mention of the Hawks streak despite it being history being made. I wonder how many games it'll have to be before they include it(or any hockey). Entire issue was dedicated to historic NCAA games or something. Good thing I didn't pay for the subscription.

Edit: And isn't Smith the guy that got suspended for making racist comments about Robert Griffin III?

And lulz at Pyott on Tampa Bay scoring off his nose.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Sports Illustrated came today. Still no mention of the Hawks streak despite it being history being made. I wonder how many games it'll have to be before they include it(or any hockey). Entire issue was dedicated to historic NCAA games or something. Good thing I didn't pay for the subscription.



I guess it's not impressive for non-hockey fans


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 4, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> I guess it's not impressive for non-hockey fans



Starting to piss me off. I saw a guy with a Hawks hat on today and I was like, "See the game yesterday?" And he's like, "Uhh, what game?" I go, "Hawks games..." and he says "Nah, missed it." I go, "Oh, was a good one." And he walks away.

Fair weather fans don't even bother to watch when the weather is fair.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 4, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Sports Illustrated came today. Still no mention of the Hawks streak despite it being history being made. I wonder how many games it'll have to be before they include it(or any hockey). Entire issue was dedicated to historic NCAA games or something. Good thing I didn't pay for the subscription.
> 
> Edit: And isn't Smith the guy that got suspended for making racist comments about Robert Griffin III?
> 
> And lulz at Pyott on Tampa Bay scoring off his nose.



That amazes me. I guess cause of the lockout and the fact that it?s Hockey... I don?t know why. What the Hawks are doing is historic. 

I think it was another guy. Rob Parker.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 4, 2013)

It's the same with espn. It's all NFL and NCAA basketball. Fair amount of NBA. Sometimes they toss in MLB, and then they put Melrose on to talk about NHL for 30 seconds every week.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> That amazes me. I guess cause of the lockout and the fact that it?s Hockey... I don?t know why. What the Hawks are doing is historic.
> 
> I think it was another guy. Rob Parker.





DejaEntendu said:


> It's the same with espn. It's all NFL and NCAA basketball. Fair amount of NBA. Sometimes they toss in MLB, and then they put Melrose on to talk about NHL for 30 seconds every week.



As a Hawks fan, the only reason to want attention is to garner more attention to hockey.  A lot of parody is in the NHL compared to  NBA.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 4, 2013)

NBA's a joke. I like professional basketball and could get into it if the officiating wasn't so stupid. Ridiclous amount of embelishment, fouls, and whining.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> NBA's a joke. I like professional basketball and could get into it if the officiating wasn't so stupid. Ridiclous amount of embelishment, fouls, and whining.



Back in the 90's they used to go hard core on Jordan, now if the best player gets touched they get fouls.

It's crazy how crappy it's gotten.

Plus no competition, all the stars want to join together.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 4, 2013)

Yeah, with all the endorsements NBA players get, they don't care about taking pay cuts to get on good teams. NHL teams can't avoid the cap rules really.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Yeah, with all the endorsements NBA players get, they don't care about taking pay cuts to get on good teams. NHL teams can't avoid the cap rules really.



Actually the problem is that the great players only get on the good teams and ruin the rest of the small market teams .


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 4, 2013)

This is true. Bobcats are truly horrible.

Edit: Giving up a goal while on the power play with 8 seconds left in the 2nd to lose the lead...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> This is true. Bobcats are truly horrible.
> 
> Edit: Giving up a goal while on the power play with 8 seconds left in the 2nd to lose the lead...



Ugh that must suck. Gotta get better at killing power plays.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 4, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Ugh that must suck. Gotta get better at killing power plays.



It was our powerplay.  lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> It was our powerplay.  lol



Wait........wait.........you guys gave up a lead in your power play?


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 4, 2013)

evil Ducks

hopefully Phoenix can come back

lolz  Neal's empty netter was the winner for Pens

Edit:   tie game now.   awesome


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 4, 2013)

I always fail to realize the thread has reached a new page. I'm like where are Tom and Kuwabara?!! Why don't they love me anymore?!

*cough* yes, we gave up a goal on our powerplay lol. But we're back in business. Might be the same, exact result as the last game, 4-4, almost end of regulation. Not sure why Smith is being so Lindback-y lately.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 4, 2013)

Prison rules in the overtime....Coyote got on a breakaway, gets taken down and no call. Hi shootout!

Defenseman gets shootout winner? Our offense is so sad, but I'll take it!


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 4, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Prison rules in the overtime....Coyote got on a breakaway, gets taken down and no call. Hi shootout!
> 
> Defenseman gets shootout winner? Our offense is so sad, but I'll take it!



nice.   Dallas and Phoenix own the Ducks


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 4, 2013)

I like beating the Ducks because their logo is perplexing. Is it a foot? A wing? I dunno!

Nothing confusing about a coyote or a star.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 5, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> I like beating the Ducks because their logo is perplexing. Is it a foot? A wing? I dunno!
> 
> Nothing confusing about a coyote or a star.



yep.  what is your fav Coyotes symbol?

I liked the old 97 one,  Im old school  lol


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 5, 2013)

I like the old logo as well. The problem is the color scheme they used for the jerseys back then was awful. I am partial to the away logo currently, with the full coyote:


I assume this is the old logo you mean:


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> I always fail to realize the thread has reached a new page. I'm like where are Tom and Kuwabara?!! Why don't they love me anymore?!
> 
> *cough* yes, we gave up a goal on our powerplay lol. But we're back in business. Might be the same, exact result as the last game, 4-4, almost end of regulation. Not sure why Smith is being so Lindback-y lately.



I'm sorry for laughing at you man. It's just....... well I'm sorry.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 5, 2013)

yep.   back in the day when Roenick was on the team

nice.  the long dog 

yay,   the most terrible D man on the stars made this list:



my fav Stars Jersey is obvious:


I turned a normal no name jersey into a Hull #22 with cup patch.  took me a while  lol


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 5, 2013)

That is a nice design on the jersey. I like their current design too, though.

And lol at yahoo. Why even bother putting defenseman on a list about scoring. Their primary job isn't even to score...

Tom, I'mma slap you!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> That is a nice design on the jersey. I like their current design too, though.
> 
> And lol at yahoo. Why even bother putting defenseman on a list about scoring. Their primary job isn't even to score...
> 
> Tom, I'mma slap you!





I'm sorry bro.

Anyways Wild vs Blackhawks tonight....... wonder if the Wild will end the streak?


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 5, 2013)

Kept hearing the Wild have beaten the Hawks in their last 3 games. I'll be looking forward to that match up.

Also is it just 5 people that use this thread


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 5, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> Kept hearing the Wild have beaten the Hawks in their last 3 games. I'll be looking forward to that match up.
> 
> Also is it just 5 *awesome* people that use this thread



Wild won't win lulz. This streak is going through tonight and tomorrow's games at least. Or it better! Going out to watch again tomorrow.


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 5, 2013)

It shouldn't be a surprise that there's not a lot of people in a Hockey thread 

Can't wait 'till tomorrow.  The west is tight, my Flames just need to go on a little winning streak of 2-3 games and we're right back in there


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> Kept hearing the Wild have beaten the Hawks in their last 3 games. I'll be looking forward to that match up.
> 
> Also is it just 5 people that use this thread




I hope the Hawks turn it around. The only other team that gave the Hawks fits besides the Wild are the Oilers.



Well not a lot of hockey fans 



DejaEntendu said:


> Wild won't win lulz. This streak is going through tonight and tomorrow's games at least. Or it better! Going out to watch again tomorrow.




I hope the Hawks take it to the Wild. We face them twice this week and have a back to back road game.




Takahashi said:


> It shouldn't be a surprise that there's not a lot of people in a Hockey thread
> 
> Can't wait 'till tomorrow.  The west is tight, my Flames just need to go on a little winning streak of 2-3 games and we're right back in there



Your flames looking solid


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 5, 2013)

Ironically my interest in Hockey grew tremendously by watching the Kings making their run last season. 

 and it was nice to see the Devils lose in the finals.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> Ironically my interest in Hockey grew tremendously by watching the Kings making their run last season.
> 
> and it was nice to see the Devils lose in the finals.



Dat fluky run 


I always enjoy New Jersey's failures


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 5, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Dat fluky run
> 
> 
> I always enjoy New Jersey's failures



 You Too? 

 I see we have a common enemy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> You Too?
> 
> I see we have a common enemy.



Yeah I don't think they won it cause of talent , I think they caught a lot of breaks, just like the Hawks right now. 

I just enjoy NJ's misery 


Yeah I do hate the Devils though


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 5, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Yeah I don't think they won it cause of talent , I think they caught a lot of breaks, just like the Hawks right now.
> 
> I just enjoy NJ's misery
> 
> ...



They became the first 8th Seed to win it all right? 
Nobody gave them a chance against the Canucks. 
I wanted them to beat the Blues () and it was nice to see them beat the Devils  

Just say you hate New Jersey


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> They became the first 8th Seed to win it all right?
> Nobody gave them a chance against the Canucks.
> I wanted them to beat the Blues () and it was nice to see them beat the Devils
> 
> Just say you hate New Jersey



Yeah they did 


actually I did the Canucks choke when it matters 

Sorry Big Lumbo 


 I hate New Jersey and the Devils


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 5, 2013)

Minny up 1

DUN DUN DUN   lol   Hawks should be fine

yep  Devils are drowning without Brodeur


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2013)

Blackhawks up 2-1


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 5, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Blackhawks up 2-1



4-1  LOLZ  :amazed


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> 4-1  LOLZ  :amazed



I just don't know man. The Hawks are just........geez 

I mean I know the Wild will do better the next two periods but god damn


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 5, 2013)

Panthers are winning?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2013)

Ugh I went to see the Espn boards and even Miami heat (basketball fans ) are talking trash . Never have I seen such hatred for the Hawks 


Also yeah Panthers had enough and decided to take it out on Winnipeg


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm a Heat fan but I wouldnt bother comparing the two streaks. 

I don't hate the Hawks


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> I'm a Heat fan but I wouldnt bother comparing the two streaks.
> 
> I don't hate the Hawks






A nice Heat fan 


Seriously though the hatred is high. I kinda don't like it. All the Hawks are doing is playing well together and just working hard.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 5, 2013)

back to back goals for Rick Nash  ^^

I'm a Mavs fan btw
comes with the territory of living near


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> back to back goals for Rick Nash  ^^
> 
> I'm a Mavs fan btw
> comes with the territory of living near




Very nice Dat Nash 

Oh my ..... I was rooting for your Mavs against the Heat 

Just so you know MCT the only reason I got mad with the Heat was their pre-celebration party.

I like Bosh , Wade is eh, and Lebron is great


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 5, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Very nice Dat Nash
> 
> Oh my ..... I was rooting for your Mavs against the Heat
> 
> ...



oh Bosh.  DAT FACE


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> oh Bosh.  DAT FACE



He looks like a raptor 


That's what everyone says about him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2013)

Dat kid making a small hole shot 

Dat beared man

Dat sexy chick

Dat shootout contest for fans


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 5, 2013)

nice

NHL Network with bonus coverage of the Hawks game


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2013)

Boston lost to Caps?!!! 

Panthers back to winning 

Devils lost big


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 5, 2013)

oh no Hawks.   4-3 now


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2013)

Ugh I hate our 3rd Period let downs


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 5, 2013)

PATRICK KANE!!!!!!!!:amazed


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 5, 2013)

Lol at Boston blowing a three goal lead. Love it.

And, weird Hawks game...almost let overconfidence take over. Nice recovery, though. I shall watch the streak tomorrow continue with the company of other Buffalo Wild Wings dwellers.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 5, 2013)

The Sharks are winning 



Tom Brady said:


> A nice Heat fan
> 
> 
> Seriously though the hatred is high. I kinda don't like it. All the Hawks are doing is playing well together and just working hard.



Hawks be making history. Why they gotta be hateful with that? 




Tom Brady said:


> Very nice Dat Nash
> 
> Oh my ..... I was rooting for your Mavs against the Heat
> 
> ...



You talking about back then? It's fine. I wasn't crushed. Im more emotionally invested in the NFL. I love my Hometown Heat but I'm not that hardcore to the point of hating a team for what they did. 

 All that is in the NFL 

if that makes sense


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 5, 2013)

It's awesome everyone showed up to fill the seats at the Hawks game....was a lot of snow today. It ruined my pizza night. Darn you, weather.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 6, 2013)

Pacific Division is ridiculous. Two years ago, four teams were in the playoffs and the stars were a tie breaker away from being in, and it looks like all five will make it at this rate. They all keep winning.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 6, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> The Sharks are winning
> 
> 
> 
> ...




True the NFL has a lot of show boating


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 6, 2013)

Went to bed without realizing the Sharks and Canucks were in OT. 

 two in a row for San Jose.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 6, 2013)

Congrats on your Sharks MCT I knew they would wake up soon 


So Colorado gets two shots at the streak against the Hawks........today and Friday


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 6, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Congrats on your Sharks MCT I knew they would wake up soon
> 
> 
> So Colorado gets two shots at the streak against the Hawks........today and Friday



 Thanks 

Listening to radio again today and also heard about other historic streaks in Chicago. Hawks streak is more historic than the 85 Bears and the time when the Bulls were 44-3.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 6, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> Thanks
> 
> Listening to radio again today and also heard about other historic streaks in Chicago. Hawks streak is more historic than the 85 Bears and the time when the Bulls were 44-3.



That's a toughie, cause Chicago has had a lot of historic streaks that I'm not sure it is.



We get spoiled with crazy streaks in this city


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 6, 2013)

Blackhawks up 1-0


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 6, 2013)

Ugh it's a tie


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 6, 2013)

2-1 Avs after 2

DUN DUN DUN


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 6, 2013)

Ugh I'd rather have the Hawks lose to a good team than to Colorado


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 6, 2013)

Toews shorthanded   lolz


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 6, 2013)

Wish Hossa was playing 


but yes they tied it


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 6, 2013)

streak continues.  Carcillo in last min  xd


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 6, 2013)

Dat 11  game winning streak along with now 30 games with a point , only need 5 more to break 78 -79  Philly's streak


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 6, 2013)

I really want to know what that deleted post said. Curious beaver++ I'm guessing angry, Bruins person.

Anyway, braved the screaming children or Wild Wings to watch this game. There was a guy with a Coyotes hat; made my day. Congrats on the win, Tom.
*Spoiler*: __ 



You point whore.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 6, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Dat 11  game winning streak along with now 30 games with a point , only need 5 more to break 78 -79  Philly's streak



course,  who broke that Philly steak?  Minnesota North Stars.   now the Dallas Stars of today.   Ill be there on the 16th vs the Hawks


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 6, 2013)

Alright Flames, looking good 

Sorry SJ fan, but we need this 

Damn, Kipper looked great today.  Best he's been all season, easily.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 7, 2013)

Congrats to Flames.

You disappoint me, Coyotes. Crappy LaBarbera can go a game with only allowing one goal and you can't score even once against Hiller? Pathetic. Need to trade Torres in for a sexy goal scorererer.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 7, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> I really want to know what that deleted post said. Curious beaver++ I'm guessing angry, Bruins person.
> 
> Anyway, braved the screaming children or Wild Wings to watch this game. There was a guy with a Coyotes hat; made my day. Congrats on the win, Tom.
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




 

The Hawks aren't point whores 



Kuwabara99 said:


> course,  who broke that Philly steak?  Minnesota North Stars.   now the Dallas Stars of today.   Ill be there on the 16th vs the Hawks







cool I wish I could go but it's out of town game 



Takahashi said:


> Alright Flames, looking good
> 
> Sorry SJ fan, but we need this
> 
> Damn, Kipper looked great today.  Best he's been all season, easily.




Ugh I didn't know who to root for between San Jose and Calgary

Canada needs  a good hockey team. Other than Vancouver.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 7, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Ugh I didn't know who to root for between San Jose and Calgary
> 
> Canada needs  a good hockey team. Other than Vancouver.



Montreal has 32 points, Toronto has 30 points, and Ottawa has 28 points. Along with Boston, they make up the four best records over there. Only bad Canadian team over there is Winnipeg.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 7, 2013)

Takahashi said:


> Alright Flames, looking good
> 
> *Sorry SJ fan, but we need this*
> 
> Damn, Kipper looked great today.  Best he's been all season, easily.




It's okay. I don't have any ill will towards a team.....  yet 

I rekindled my interest in Hockey so I'm just a supporter of San Jose and Florida.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 7, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Montreal has 32 points, Toronto has 30 points, and Ottawa has 28 points. Along with Boston, they make up the four best records over there. Only bad Canadian team over there is Winnipeg.



Ok.........then let me say Canada needs a team to win the Stanley Cup


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 7, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Ok.........then let me say Canada needs a team to win the Stanley Cup



what is it now?  19 years?   gonna be 20 years after this season since Montreal won.   

I'd say Canada wont win till USA wins a gold again in the Olympics


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 7, 2013)

How many teams does Canada have in the NHL?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 7, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> what is it now?  19 years?   gonna be 20 years after this season since Montreal won.
> 
> I'd say Canada wont win till USA wins a gold again in the Olympics



USA wins gold in almost everything though 



MCTDread said:


> How many teams does Canada have in the NHL?



I'm thinking four but I could be wrong ...

let's see Calgary Flames, Montreal, Vancouver Canucks, Edmonton Oilers.........am I missing someone?



Also lol at Lebron James tweeting Blackhawks are awesome 


I have less hatred of Lebron today


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 7, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> USA wins gold in almost everything though
> 
> I'm thinking four but I could be wrong ...
> 
> let's see Calgary Flames, Montreal, Vancouver Canucks, Edmonton Oilers.........am I missing someone?



I would trade that everything else for hockey gold cause hockey rules


you missed the Leafs and Jets


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 7, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> I would trade that everything else for hockey gold cause hockey rules
> 
> 
> you missed the Leafs and Jets



Well US did beat china but you're right Hockey gold is best gold.


 well Leafs have been a joke for a while 


 and yeah I missed  Winnipeg


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 7, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> I have less hatred of Lebron today



I have more hatred for you today.

Not really, but Lebron is obese.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 7, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> I have more hatred for you today.
> 
> Not really, but Lebron is obese.





Lebron is trying to be a nicer guy. I can't hate him anymore...besides when he comes to Chicago I'll be able to say I only disliked him for a bit 


Sharp is out for a while


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 7, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> I would trade that everything else for hockey gold cause hockey rules
> 
> 
> you missed the Leafs and Jets



And you missed the Sens


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 7, 2013)

Panthers are getting destroyed. And fast


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 7, 2013)

How was Smith ever godly? I'm honestly not remembering it anymore after weeks like this.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 7, 2013)

Takahashi said:


> And you missed the Sens




God damn Canada has a lot of teams 



MCTDread said:


> Panthers are getting destroyed. And fast



Poor MCT 


I gotta admit I wish the Hawks were playing the East


----------



## Tiger (Mar 7, 2013)

7 out of 30...calls it a lot. Huh.

Oh yeah, so...another 1st overall pick for us is what it's looking like. Weeee!


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 7, 2013)

7:30, when the population is 30mil:300mil is a lot. They're talking about adding two more Canadian teams next as well.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 7, 2013)

How about a Las Vegas team and a Connecticut team instead of more Canadian teams?


----------



## Tiger (Mar 7, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> 7:30, when the population is 30mil:300mil is a lot. They're talking about adding two more Canadian teams next as well.



Not when you're talking about hockey, it isn't.



Tom Brady said:


> How about a Las Vegas team and a Connecticut team instead of more Canadian teams?



No Tom, the NHL likes making money. You could put a team in butt-fuck Saskatchewan on some old dude's farmland and they'd sell out every game. Put one in Connecticut's Capital-city in the heart of downtown, and you'd be lucky to see 10,000 seats filled.

There's a reason Canada has 7 teams to your 23. Our 7 teams are the reason the league splits its profits, otherwise it wouldn't be fair to your 23.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 7, 2013)

[


Law said:


> Not when you're talking about hockey, it isn't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well ok no  Conn but what about a Vegas team? 

So which city in Canada would get the new expansion team?


----------



## Tiger (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm thinking if two more teams go to Canada, they will be Quebec City and Hamilton.

I don't think there's enough hockey support in Vegas to make sense financially.

Ontario currently supports two teams, and will have no issue selling out Hamilton seats. Quebec City is even easier.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 8, 2013)

The two expansion teams have already been decided. They are Quebec City and a second Toronto team. Seattle is the closest U.S. city to getting an expansion team. They've built a new stadium for an NBA expansion, and are trying to lobby it into double use with an NHL team as well.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 8, 2013)

Law said:


> I'm thinking if two more teams go to Canada, they will be Quebec City and Hamilton.
> 
> I don't think there's enough hockey support in Vegas to make sense financially.
> 
> Ontario currently supports two teams, and will have no issue selling out Hamilton seats. Quebec City is even easier.





DejaEntendu said:


> The two expansion teams have already been decided. They are Quebec City and a second Toronto team. Seattle is the closest U.S. city to getting an expansion team. They've built a new stadium for an NBA expansion, and are trying to lobby it into double use with an NHL team as well.




All right......and Quebec city would go to the Pacific and Hamilton would go to the Midwest ?


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 8, 2013)

Hamilton isn't getting a team lol.



This article is the only one I could find, but I read another a few weeks ago that said the nhl approved of the requests, and the plan was in progress to get them into the league. It'll be these two. I'm sure the delay is whether or not to add them, or wait for Phoenix and another team to fall apart and relocate them.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 8, 2013)

Yay Mid west gets only 7 teams.

Time for everyone to pick on Winnipeg


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 8, 2013)

Ugly loss for the Panthers. Really ugly. 

Isnt there like a hidden rule or something about Vegas never getting a sports franchise. With gambling and all. And it's Vegas


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 8, 2013)

*stars whistling Moves Like Jagger^^*

2 goals tonight by Jagr.    5-2 ownage on Kings.   Kari a beast:amazed


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 8, 2013)

Congrats, Kuwa. 

Edit: Just realize we face off on Saturday. FRIENDSHIP SUSPENDED UNTIL SUNDAY!


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 8, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Congrats, Kuwa.
> 
> Edit: Just realize we face off on Saturday. FRIENDSHIP SUSPENDED UNTIL SUNDAY!



oh noes.  I work that night so I cant watch

shame those BOOS gave your team the blues


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 8, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> oh noes.  I work that night so I cant watch
> 
> shame those BOOS gave your team the blues



Lol yeah. That was embarassing.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 8, 2013)

Pfft, Hamilton is basically Toronto.

Apparently, Toronto has a larger population than Chicago now. Seems weird.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 8, 2013)

Law said:


> Pfft, Hamilton is basically Toronto.
> 
> Apparently, Toronto has a larger population than Chicago now. Seems weird.



Well Toronto is a safer place to live than Chicago so I don't find it surprising.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 8, 2013)

Law said:


> Pfft, Hamilton is basically Toronto.
> 
> Apparently, Toronto has a larger population than Chicago now. Seems weird.



The Chicago metropolitan area is still larger than Toronto's by a million or so. The city population has become smaller because of suburban sprawl. Pretty soon Chicago will be like Detroit; populated surrounding area, barren, dilapidated center.

Edit: Nevermind, way more than a million:


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 8, 2013)

Ugh 1-1 in the second period


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 8, 2013)

Dang, dude. Streak's not looking so good. Melrose jinxed it. He said the streak will end tonight on NHL on the fly before the game.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 8, 2013)

Yeah the streak is over 3-1  Colorado


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 8, 2013)

Not over yet, sir. Hawks have a great offense. Two goals is nothing if Crawford can shut them down for the rest of the game.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 8, 2013)

They can't just keep coming back 

I'm pretty sure this is over.

That young Colorado team. Wanting to prove themselves.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 8, 2013)

Am I dreaming,  how the fuck did this happen?


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 8, 2013)

Crawford needs to chill out. He's throwing away his vezina bid too.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 8, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Crawford needs to chill out. He's throwing away his vezina bid too.



Yep I'm prepared to hear it from everyone on how the Blackhawks are overrated


----------



## Lurko (Mar 8, 2013)

It must be the Ganja


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 8, 2013)

Time to put Emery and wish for the ultimate comeback although if that happens then destiny's on the Hawk's side


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 8, 2013)

Meh, these are still little problems, d00d. You basically have a playoff spot locked even if you lose all the rest of the games. It's a pretty nice position to be in.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 8, 2013)

lolllllllllll could be worse: Milan store

Some guy in the Vezina tracker comments was saying he should get a nomination today too. Lulz. Not a chance.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 8, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Meh, these are still little problems, d00d. You basically have a playoff spot locked even if you lose all the rest of the games. It's a pretty nice position to be in.



I know but it's gonna get ugly tomorrow. ESPN gonna go off on the Hawks


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 8, 2013)

Holy crap, that Greg Zanon guy on Colorado is ugly. My god. :s


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 8, 2013)

Don't look , you might catch it


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 8, 2013)

2-5. Comeback time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 8, 2013)

I hope so Deja......I really hope so


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 8, 2013)

Well, it'll be interesting to see how Chicago reacts in the next game. I imagine the streak was providing a lot of motivation. I wonder if they'll continue to have an insane winning percentage or level out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 8, 2013)

Screw you Colorado I hope the Hawks get to beat you down next year


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 9, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Screw you Colorado I hope the Hawks get to beat you down next year



You gotta work on your gracious loser face, bud. Try this one! :amazed


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 9, 2013)

Of all the teams to break the streak it's the fucking Avalanche, lol.

See, the Northwest Division isn't that bad!!!

Okay yeah it is


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 9, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> You gotta work on your gracious loser face, bud. Try this one! :amazed




sorry I just wasn't used to losing is all  



The Big Mumbo said:


> Of all the teams to break the streak it's the fucking Avalanche, lol.
> 
> See, the Northwest Division isn't that bad!!!
> 
> Okay yeah it is



As much as I find Vancouver our nemesis I would have rather them or the Ducks to beat us than Colorado


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 9, 2013)

Boston still dominating
or perhaps Flyers just that bad


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 9, 2013)

HOCKEY SUCKS TODAY 



Flyers are that bad


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 9, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> HOCKEY SUCKS TODAY



till Stars play Coyotes tonight


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 9, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> till Stars play Coyotes tonight



Indeed! Clash of the titans!(at least in our minds). And Boston game was funny. I turned it on with like 5 minutes left in the first and it was 3-0 Bruins. I watched the entire rest of the game and it ended 3-0 Bruins. There was 2:18 seconds of goal spam and then...nothing. Snoozefest! Wasn't good goaltending either.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 9, 2013)

Dear lord, San Jose.....cover Sobotka after the first two goals. Hat trick comeback solos them..


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 9, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Dear lord, San Jose.....cover Sobotka after the first two goals. Hat trick comeback solos them..



Indeed. They lead 3-1 and before you know it its 4-3 and the Sharks lose..

What is the matter with them?


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 9, 2013)

Where is Vrbataaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa?!


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 9, 2013)

Honestly thought Jagr was going to tie it with that last shot. Can't believe we allowed two 5 on 3s....Lucky to have come out with this one.

Hope Benn's all right.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 9, 2013)

Nice win Deja 

Also hope the Flames beat the Kings


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 9, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Nice win Deja
> 
> Also hope the Flames beat the Kings



Not looking too good at the moment. Kings look like they're coming back into playoff form, which is not good for everyone else.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 9, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Not looking too good at the moment. Kings look like they're coming back into playoff form, which is not good for everyone else.



Eh I'm sure they'll fade out. 

I'm still saying it was a fluky run. Just like my Blackhawks run


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 10, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Honestly thought Jagr was going to tie it with that last shot. Can't believe we allowed two 5 on 3s....Lucky to have come out with this one.
> 
> Hope Benn's all right.



if you dont score on two 5 on 3s,  you dont deserve to win

last place again in Pacific.   cant wait to be in the new Midwest group

Jagr with 3 goals in 3 games vs Phoenix  xd  he's gonna catch Mario and Stevie Y.   shame we dont play again(the rivalry is pretty much gone unless playoffs we meet)



apparently he has a history already:

May 15, 2012
Martin Hanzal
Phoenix Coyotes
Boarding Dustin Brown.[56]
1 game‡ (1 post-season)

I hate Brown,  so I don't mind that one  

Im ok as long as Benn plays Tues vs Smashville,  Ill be there.  Whitney is set to be back Tues too


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 10, 2013)

Meh, hit was clean anyway. Sometimes it just hurts. Boarding on Brown was a bad hit, but when you flop that much, sometimes you have it coming lulz.

And, last place in the Pacific doesn't mean much. Stars almost got in the playoffs when they were last place in the division two years ago if it weren't for those dirty blackhawks.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 10, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Meh, hit was clean anyway. Sometimes it just hurts. Boarding on Brown was a bad hit, but when you flop that much, sometimes you have it coming lulz.
> 
> And, last place in the Pacific doesn't mean much. Stars almost got in the playoffs when they were last place in the division two years ago if it weren't for those dirty blackhawks.



ah yes,  the last game loss to Minnesota >>    little good having Brad Richards did us    course not making it this year is 5 straight years.  overdue to break it

coach said the hit was late after the shot and the shoulder hit the head.  Im just hoping its not a concussion

yeah,  Brown is a known flopper.   diving on even Loui Eriksson,  who almost never gets called


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2013)

Ugh Oilers continuing to be a thorn to the Hawks side 

Now they'll choke all of the hard earned wins by losing 8 in a row


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 10, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Ugh Oilers continuing to be a thorn to the Hawks side
> 
> Now they'll choke all of the hard earned wins by losing 8 in a row



LOL wtf. 4-0 after one? They just lost 6-0 to Nashville. What's the deal?


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 10, 2013)

I turned on the tv and Hawks scored immediately. I suppose I have to do everything for you.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2013)

Hawks are fragile is what I"m seeing. Beat them once and they lose a lot of games.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 10, 2013)

There's another one for you. I am good mojo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2013)

They're not coming back Deja  


Still I didn't think they'd get destroyed so badly.  Emery and Crawford bought their hype instead of focusing on doing what needs to be done.

Plus Keith and Seabrook also failing


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 10, 2013)

You kidding? Two goals in a few minutes. Two goals is nothing, especially against a back up.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 10, 2013)

k nevermind. Goaltenders aren't concerned with puck stoppage tonight.

Edit: This is like Pens/Flyers level defense lol. It's painful to watch.

Who's filling in for Eddie O. tonight? He's freaking annoying.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 10, 2013)

I need so advice. I want my first NHL jersey to be a San Jose Shark jersey. 

So should I get a regular jersey, Thornton jersey, or a Pavelski jersey?


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 10, 2013)

I think Thorton's a popular one. They seem to love their captain. Don't want a Marleau? Might be cheaper, but I dunno. I don't think you can really go wrong with any kind, though.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 11, 2013)

I was looking on Fanatic.com and all they had were Thornton and Pavelski. 

May get Thornton but Pavelski has my favorite number . 

Thanks


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 11, 2013)

Pavelski's good too! Good luck!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2013)

Truly Emery and Crawford are struggling 


Damn you hawks


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 11, 2013)

Consider

looks like Benn doesnt have a concussion.  thats good news.   the bad,   a wrist issue(not broken though)   doubtful for tommorrow.  Whitney might clear doctor today

league said the hit was clean,  Joe N said he'll live with it


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 11, 2013)

Lol I'm sorry, but I don't see how the hit wasn't clean at all. Benn was playing the puck. They weren't near the boards. Hanzal didn't leave his feet. There was no contact with the head. Did Shannahan even review it? All I saw was Kathryn Tappen and the other nhl network moron bring it up. I mean, there wasn't even a minor penalty assessed on the play.

Hanzal's just 6'6 and even leaning down into the hit, got his upper chest. I'm not really sure what there was to discuss. Coming off with a wrist injury out of it makes it seem like Benn just braced for it strangely or something.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 11, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Ugh Oilers continuing to be a thorn to the Hawks side
> 
> Now they'll choke all of the hard earned wins by losing 8 in a row



Oilers rise or fall to the competition, and for whatever reason seem to enjoy playing Chicago. Even while you guys were still halfway through your streak, and we just started sucking, we managed to get a point out of it.

The way I explained it while my brother and I were listening to the game:

Oilers came upon a sleeping Dragon and stole 4 gems before the Dragon noticed. Then...it woke up.

Boom, boom, boom...

6-5, few minutes left...

Boom, boom, boom...

Ok, phew, holy crap we survived the dragon.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2013)

Law said:


> Oilers rise or fall to the competition, and for whatever reason seem to enjoy playing Chicago. Even while you guys were still halfway through your streak, and we just started sucking, we managed to get a point out of it.
> 
> The way I explained it while my brother and I were listening to the game:
> 
> ...



If Oilers get it together I'll be scared to seeing them play the Hawks


----------



## Tiger (Mar 11, 2013)

It's not a matter of if, it's just when. And 'when' is not this year, lol

Man, people see the youngest team in the NHL struggle, and all of a sudden it's "ok, time to get rid of everyone"...jesus.

If any of you have knowledge of the Oil - you might know what I mean when I say this:

"I don't care if he's over-paid, keep Horcoff by any means necessary."

Last night's game is what Edmonton fans expected from this year. Win or lose, it would be a wide open goal-fest for both sides. What we got instead was the opposite. Close, low-scoring games. Not good for our team. The guns need to be firing non-stop at our opposition's net in order for us to succeed.

And that means the young kids need to get used to worshiping the three magic words of NHL hockey success:

Dump
And
Chase


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2013)

Law said:


> It's not a matter of if, it's just when. And 'when' is not this year, lol
> 
> Man, people see the youngest team in the NHL struggle, and all of a sudden it's "ok, time to get rid of everyone"...jesus.
> 
> ...



I don't know I can believe the Oilers can make a run to the post season. 

It could be this year.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 11, 2013)

Seasons almost over isn't it?


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 11, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> Seasons almost over isn't it?



Just hit the halfway mark.

And Oilers shouldn't sell. They should suck, sign another ridiculous #1 pick, and then unleash them all.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 12, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Lol I'm sorry, but I don't see how the hit wasn't clean at all. Benn was playing the puck. They weren't near the boards. Hanzal didn't leave his feet. There was no contact with the head. Did Shannahan even review it? All I saw was Kathryn Tappen and the other nhl network moron bring it up. I mean, there wasn't even a minor penalty assessed on the play.
> 
> Hanzal's just 6'6 and even leaning down into the hit, got his upper chest. I'm not really sure what there was to discuss. Coming off with a wrist injury out of it makes it seem like Benn just braced for it strangely or something.



not a matter of clean,   its a matter of being a blindside hit after a shot,  when shooting,  a player can be in a vulnerable position.  its still a dangerous play and should be avoided.  doesnt have to be the boards either when doing east to west/north to south charges.  the head wasnt the direct target,  but the whiplash effect made his head move rather hard.   Scott Stevens comes to mind.  he wasnt after the puck,  he was after the player

the league did review it per Joe Nieuwendyk's statement

example of another one:
this highlight
that got 5 min, game, suspension
shoulder to shoulder with the whiplash(which was a concussion)

the wrist injury came from another play before in the game(Dallas Morning News),  if he tried to brace himself from the hit,   it wouldnt have been as bad

but ya,   people say its karma for the hit on Jones

my point is,  Im sure you wouldnt be happy to lose a top player on your team like this(Doan, Hanzal,  etc)
Its terrible when you lose your top player and it effects chances to make the playoffs

sorry if Im ranting.  a habit.

Stars/Preds tommorrow.   I want heads rolling


----------



## Tiger (Mar 12, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> I don't know I can believe the Oilers can make a run to the post season.
> 
> It could be this year.



lol...well, the worst team in our conference is only 6 pts out of a playoff spot, so obviously it's possible for any team.

But it's Vancouver, San Jose and St. Lous in 6th/7th/8th...let's be real.


----------



## Mael (Mar 12, 2013)

Sick stop from Rask.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2013)

Law said:


> lol...well, the worst team in our conference is only 6 pts out of a playoff spot, so obviously it's possible for any team.
> 
> But it's Vancouver, San Jose and St. Lous in 6th/7th/8th...let's be real.



Yeah I know it's a tough task but's still possible.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 12, 2013)

Mael said:


> Sick stop from Rask.



yep.  stopped the Phil Bourque shot


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 12, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> my point is,  Im sure you wouldnt be happy to lose a top player on your team like this(Doan, Hanzal,  etc)
> Its terrible when you lose your top player and it effects chances to make the playoffs



Nope. Vrbata and Hanzal and Morris have been out a good chunk of the season, especially Vrbata who's actually been battling lingering injuries since a hit in the first game of the season against Dallas. He wasn't hit illegally, though so it's not something to be mad about. It's a dangeorus game and people get injured even when they're hit legally.

I disagree with your assessment of the Hanzal hit being dangerous, but if you view it as a dangerous hit I can see why you'd be upset about it. It doesn't seem like the reason Benn is out is due to the Hanzal hit anyway, though, as you mentioned so no reason for animosity towards him. According to the injury report I read, it seems like Benn is only out for one or two games anyway, and Dallas has offensive depth so shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 12, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Nope. Vrbata and Hanzal and Morris have been out a good chunk of the season, especially Vrbata who's actually been battling lingering injuries since a hit in the first game of the season against Dallas. He wasn't hit illegally, though so it's not something to be mad about. It's a dangeorus game and people get injured even when they're hit legally.
> 
> I disagree with your assessment of the Hanzal hit being dangerous, but if you view it as a dangerous hit I can see why you'd be upset about it. It doesn't seem like the reason Benn is out is due to the Hanzal hit anyway, though, as you mentioned so no reason for animosity towards him. According to the injury report I read, it seems like Benn is only out for one or two games anyway, and Dallas has offensive depth so shouldn't be a problem.



so what you're trying to say is, blindside hits are ok?   

and yes,  Whitney coming back will help

wearing my Zubov jersey tonight


----------



## Tiger (Mar 12, 2013)

> so what you're trying to say is......blindside hits are ok?



Of course they are. Keep your head up.

If it wasn't a hit to the head, if it wasn't really late, and it wasn't from behind, there's absolutely nothing wrong with a hit just because the recipient didn't know it was coming.

Scott Stevens pledged his entire career on those hits, and is widely recognized as one of the great physical defensemen in the NHL.

He didn't cross-check him from behind, did he?


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 12, 2013)

Law said:


> Of course they are. Keep your head up.
> 
> If it wasn't a hit to the head, if it wasn't really late, and it wasn't from behind, there's absolutely nothing wrong with a hit just because the recipient didn't know it was coming.
> 
> ...



Jones didnt miss a game though  
coach said it was late

one kind of headhunting is allowed while another is not

Im off to the game.  Preds gonna get some early rival hate from the Stars  ^^


----------



## Tiger (Mar 12, 2013)

The coach from the team who just lost his best player for a couple games said the hit was late, and I'm supposed to be swayed by that why?

One was head-hunting, one was not. That's the difference. It wasn't even a penalty.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 12, 2013)

he's at the game,  he sees it better than most of us  xd
Im not saying you should be swayed  

not being a penalty doesnt mean it wont be checked later.   sometimes refs hide their whistle,  it did cause a scrum afterward,   no fights because of the last 5 min rule


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 12, 2013)

*LETS GO SAN JOSE AND FLORIDA! YOU CAN STILL WIN IT!*


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 12, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> so what you're trying to say is, blindside hits are ok?



I don't even think it was a blindside hit. He was playing the puck and it's his responsibility to be aware of players around him. Hanzal's responsibility is to take the puck away from the opponent. It's not Hanzal's fault Benn wasn't aware of his surroundings. Hasn't Benn been hit like this multiple times already in his short time in the league? Maybe he just needs to be more aware. He's a good player, no doubt, but needs some work on the details.

This Pens/Bruins game is hilarious. Pittsburgh can't even score on over a minute of 5 on 3. Officials want them to win so badly but it just isn't happening. It reminds me of the second mighty ducks when they're trying to flying v tear everything up and their coach has to explain two way hockey to them. If Pittsburgh played in the west, they'd only have like 75% of their goals. Besides the Bruins, I don't think the east evolved along with the west.

Edit: Lol, jinxed it. Freaking Penguins


----------



## Tiger (Mar 12, 2013)

Woot, Dubnyk gets his first shutout of the season!

I love how Paajarvi bats it out of the air for his own rebound on his near breakaway.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 12, 2013)

Well... Another night with a double loss. 

I know *Tom Brady* is a Blackhawks fan... And *Kuwabara* is Dallas Stars i think. What teams are you fans of *Law, Deja?*


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 13, 2013)

LOL, nhl overtime on nbc sports network said 4-0 the final in phoenix when the second period wasn't even over yet. Seems like he really cares about that game.

Coyotes fan, MCT.

Congrats on the shutout, Law.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2013)

Bored tonight, no Hawks game, then again they're losing lately and that makes me a sad panda


----------



## Tiger (Mar 13, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> Well... Another night with a double loss.
> 
> I know *Tom Brady* is a Blackhawks fan... And *Kuwabara* is Dallas Stars i think. What teams are you fans of *Law, Deja?*



Daaaaaaa Bears.Oil.


----------



## Mael (Mar 13, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> I don't even think it was a blindside hit. He was playing the puck and it's his responsibility to be aware of players around him. Hanzal's responsibility is to take the puck away from the opponent. It's not Hanzal's fault Benn wasn't aware of his surroundings. Hasn't Benn been hit like this multiple times already in his short time in the league? Maybe he just needs to be more aware. He's a good player, no doubt, but needs some work on the details.
> 
> This Pens/Bruins game is hilarious. Pittsburgh can't even score on over a minute of 5 on 3. Officials want them to win so badly but it just isn't happening. It reminds me of the second mighty ducks when they're trying to flying v tear everything up and their coach has to explain two way hockey to them. If Pittsburgh played in the west, they'd only have like 75% of their goals. Besides the Bruins, I don't think the east evolved along with the west.
> 
> Edit: Lol, jinxed it. Freaking Penguins



Way to go man.


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 13, 2013)

Law said:


> Woot, Dubnyk gets his first shutout of the season!



Yeah, immediately after I drop him 

Come on Flames, hold this damn lead!


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 14, 2013)

Mael said:


> Way to go man.



Lol sorry. I was pulling for Bruins too. Pens style hockey makes me cringe.

Congrats on the win, Taka.


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 14, 2013)

Thank ya, glad we broke that terrible losing streak we were on on the road trip


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 14, 2013)

Heard something about Division realignment.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2013)

Law said:


> Daaaaaaa Bears.Oil.



I'm not a Bears fan. 

I'm a Tom Brady fan 

Dat Oil indeed


----------



## Tiger (Mar 14, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> Heard something about Division realignment.



It's been approved. Get used to seeing this: 



And then a future Seattle in A and Toronto's second team in B.

I find it hilarious that two Toronto teams can be in two different divisions. You could literally have a Toronto vs Toronto SCF.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2013)

Law said:


> It's been approved. Get used to seeing this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish the Hawks had been moved to the East even if they weren't an east team


----------



## Tiger (Mar 14, 2013)

No offense to any fans of the teams in Div A, but this change is going to be very beneficial to the Oilers, who will start being a powerhouse soon enough, and not having to face Minnie, Dallas, and Colorado so many times will be a huge boon for our team. Anaheim is as good as any team right now, and the Kings can't be overlooked as returning Champs...but the division, aside from those Kings is a lot more "open ice hockey" than Div B is.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2013)

Law said:


> No offense to any fans of the teams in Div A, but this change is going to be very beneficial to the Oilers, who will start being a powerhouse soon enough, and not having to face Minnie, Dallas, and Colorado so many times will be a huge boon for our team.



You're saying Division B will be extremely tough?


----------



## Tiger (Mar 14, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> You're saying Division B will be extremely tough?



I edited to explain.

It's style of hockey, not overall toughness. Div A will be more 'high-flying, open ice hockey', whereas Minnie, Dallas and Nashville like to pour molasses on the ice and crawl through it.

There's a reason we play well against the Hawks, it's that fast-paced style that we are good at.

Div A has teams in it that will open up the ice more, and give the young kids room to skate. Therefore it's a much better Division for us.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2013)

Law said:


> I edited to explain.
> 
> It's style of hockey, not overall toughness. Div A will be more 'high-flying, open ice hockey', whereas Minnie, Dallas and Nashville like to pour molasses on the ice and crawl through it.
> 
> ...



Maybe the Hawks need to learn how to play like Minnie , Dallas and Nashville


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 14, 2013)

Law said:


> I edited to explain.
> 
> It's style of hockey, not overall toughness. Div A will be more 'high-flying, open ice hockey', whereas Minnie, Dallas and Nashville like to pour molasses on the ice and crawl through it.
> 
> ...



Uhhh, division A is tougher than B, no matter how you look at it. Coyotes and Kings play the same style of hockey, only better. (based on standings, not opinion) And throw in Anaheim, San Jose, and Vancouver...It's no contest. B is probably the weakest of the four...maybe C.

I also like how screwed over Florida got for traveling times...just switch the Florida teams with New York teams...


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 14, 2013)

Law said:


> No offense to any fans of the teams in Div A, but this change is going to be very beneficial to the Oilers, who will start being a powerhouse soon enough, and not having to face Minnie, Dallas, and Colorado so many times will be a huge boon for our team. Anaheim is as good as any team right now, and the Kings can't be overlooked as returning Champs...but the division, aside from those Kings is a lot more "open ice hockey" than Div B is.



none taken. I don't hate the Oilers...  yet 




Law said:


> It's been approved. Get used to seeing this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow. Gotta get used to it now


----------



## Tiger (Mar 15, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Uhhh, *division A is tougher than B, no matter how you look at it*. Coyotes and Kings play the same style of hockey, only better. (based on standings, not opinion) And throw in Anaheim, San Jose, and Vancouver...It's no contest. B is probably the weakest of the four...maybe C.
> 
> I also like how screwed over Florida got for traveling times...just switch the Florida teams with New York teams...



Not for the Oilers they aren't. I never once spoke on behalf of any other team. For my team, division A is the better matchup for them, stylistically.

I think, within division A, Phoenix will be our _worst_ opponent.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 15, 2013)

Finally Dallas is out. Never understood why they were in the Pacific. 

I welcome the Canucks, Oilers, and Flames to Division A.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 15, 2013)

Ooh I definitely approve of that conference realignment, and it's great that there's a home-and-home for every team in the opposite conference.

At the moment it's unfair that there are 14 teams in the West and 16 teams in the East, sure...but we know it will be 16-16 soon enough, lol. I look forward to Seattle getting a team, would be nice to finally have another team close by.

I would be mad if I was a Panthers or Lightning fan, though. While it's cool to be in the division with four Original Sixers in it, travel-wise they got the shit end of the stick. Now, not as bad as the travel every Western team faces every season, lol, but it does feel like a shaft for two teams without the greatest financials.

And the 7-goal beatdown the Canucks gave the Preds tonight felt very good and was much needed, of course slacking off in the third period is an issue that doesn't seem to go away.

It's crazy to think that after the streak, the Ducks are only 4 points back of the Hawks with a game in hand.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 15, 2013)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Ooh I definitely approve of that conference realignment, and it's great that there's a home-and-home for every team in the opposite conference.
> 
> At the moment it's unfair that there are 14 teams in the West and 16 teams in the East, sure...but we know it will be 16-16 soon enough, lol. I look forward to Seattle getting a team, would be nice to finally have another team close by.
> 
> ...



Agreed. I've got no problems with the realignment except the Florida stuff. That's just ridiculous. They had that map on the realignment article and a five year old could tell the Florida section was out of place.

I'm moving to Seattle most likely soon and would love to have a franchise there that didn't get stripped out of Phoenix or any other existing fan base. Throw in a centered-westernish Canadian team, and the conferences are equal, and we've got more competition. All sounds good to me.

Slacking seems to be a trend with teams lately. At least you hung onto the lead, though. Been seeing a lottttt of teams blowing 2-4 goal leads lately. It's strange. I guess goal totals are up this year, though, which makes sense since there's like no vezina candidates even.

I think it's well deserved the Ducks are sitting where they are. They've always looked really good in recent years. I couldn't believe they didn't make the playoffs last year. I think their goalie just held them back. That's their one weakness. If Fasth gets injured, I'd shudder to rely entirely on Hiller. Although it looks like he did well tonight for them.

Saw Whitney scored in his return though. Glad to see that. Congrats on the point, Kuwa.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 15, 2013)

Nice win by the Sharks against the Kings last night.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 15, 2013)

That columbus game in overtime was crazy. Both Hawks and Jackets could have won it


----------



## Tiger (Mar 15, 2013)

Zetterberg gets away with murder in the NHL.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]w-PIaayoSTY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 16, 2013)

Law said:


> Zetterberg gets away with murder in the NHL.



Datsyuk goal was sick....as usual.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 16, 2013)

And another Flames' win...dangggg. Rinne let in 2 of 2 in relief. :s Having a tough time lately. Bad year for goalies.


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 16, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> And another Flames' win...dangggg.



Aww yeah


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 16, 2013)

Dallas vs Chicago tonight. Guess I'll see if they can make this into a rivalry otherwise, so many uninteresting opponents for next year


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 16, 2013)

Panthers were getting killed by the Islanders but manage to make it competitive towards the end.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 16, 2013)

Even the Blue Jackets are tough now. This conference sucks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 16, 2013)

8-1 Chicago over Dallas 

Now on a two game winning streak. Keep it up Hawks


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 17, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> 8-1 Chicago over Dallas
> 
> Now on a two game winning streak. Keep it up Hawks



You're obese....morbidly obese.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 17, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> You're obese....morbidly obese.





What are you talking about?


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 17, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> What are you talking about?



Strutting around, hogging all the goals, and what not. Fatty.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 17, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Strutting around, hogging all the goals, and what not. Fatty.



I'm sorry . I just don't get how the Hawks seem to score 3 or more goals in a lot of games.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 17, 2013)

Been a brutal couple of weeks with the Panthers and Sharks losing. 

At least that how I feel


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 17, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> Been a brutal couple of weeks with the Panthers and Sharks losing.
> 
> At least that how I feel



and here I am complaining about the Hawks losing two in a row before 

sorry for those weeks man


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 18, 2013)

Come on Flames, get that 3 game win streak tonight. Crush the Stars 

Sorry Kuwabara


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2013)

REVENGE AGAINST COLORADO TONIGHT!!!! 


REVENGE!!!


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 18, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> REVENGE AGAINST COLORADO TONIGHT!!!!
> 
> 
> REVENGE!!!



Violent.

/10charmander


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2013)

HAHAHAHA Hawks already up 2-0  against colorado in the first.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 18, 2013)

Coyotes have not scored a goal in 145 minutes. It makes for truly exciting hockey.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2013)

Hawks up 5-2 

GO TO HELL COLORADO!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Coyotes have not scored a goal in 145 minutes. It makes for truly exciting hockey.



Damn you guys desperately need goals........

meanwhile Hawks have out scored the opponents 15-4 in the last three games


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 19, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> and here I am complaining about the Hawks losing two in a row before
> 
> sorry for those weeks man



It's alright bro.... These scars are healing  

Sharks can still win it!!  Kill dem Ducks


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> It's alright bro.... These scars are healing
> 
> Sharks can still win it!!  Kill dem Ducks



Ducks are probably overlooking your sharks cause we have them next


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 19, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Ducks are probably overlooking your sharks cause we have them next



 Sharks are down by 2 again... Off to bed I go


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 19, 2013)

*sigh of relief*

bout time I had something to cheer about

Loui had a real good game

Eakin had guts taking on Iginla.  I wasnt worried about the result,  just 5 less mins of Jerome on the ice.  

the first PP the Flames scored on was a bad hit(Flames coach said it was the worst he has ever seen,  I doubt that).   the Nystrom hit from the side for interference was lame.  shoulder to shoulder, guy had the puck.  

Benn was great all game,  loved his effort in the last min.

Was Guy Carbonneau night.   Montreal mojo vs the Flames I guess  xd
got an autograph from Bob Bassen for my friend(former Flame)

lol  Geraldo Rivera was in a suite at the game

onward to Colorado


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 19, 2013)

185 minutes. Hit the post three times tonight too.

Where do the Ducks get all this cap space? Selanne? Getzalf? And now Perry? I assume they'll have to let Ryan go, but still...


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 19, 2013)

Good game Kuwabara, sucks to lose that by one after we had a nice little comeback going though 

Congrats to Kipper on his second child.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 19, 2013)

Takahashi said:


> Good game Kuwabara, sucks to lose that by one after we had a nice little comeback going though
> 
> Congrats to Kipper on his second child.



yep.  good game and congrats for Kipper


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> *sigh of relief*
> 
> bout time I had something to cheer about
> 
> ...



Destroy Colorado!!!


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 19, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> yep.  good game and congrats for Kipper



The Kippersoffspring is multiplying.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 19, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Destroy Colorado!!!



like this?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMh7hSI1Yb4[/YOUTUBE]


ahhhh good times back in the day


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> like this?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMh7hSI1Yb4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Exactly like that but with more goals


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 19, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Exactly like that but with more goals



ask and ye shall recieve

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgxhEa30qJA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3trUk9Hg2Y[/YOUTUBE]

something more recent:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLxNccBLXCY[/YOUTUBE]


I still remember the guff Roy gave the Hawks back in 96  >>
he might have beat Eddie in 96,  but not in 99 and 00


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2013)

Looks like we're rivals next year Kuwa


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 19, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Looks like we're *Colorado's* rivals next year Kuwa



fixed for truth


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> fixed for truth



 True , Colorado already made an enemy with me by ending the streak


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 19, 2013)

Pens streak at 10.   and another Ovi losing to them

Cats finally back in the win column

come on Coyotes,  BEAT LA.  Vrbata back


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 19, 2013)

Oh wow... Panthers won and I didn't even know they played today


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 20, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> Pens streak at 10.   and another Ovi losing to them
> 
> Cats finally back in the win column
> 
> come on Coyotes,  BEAT LA.  Vrbata back



Watched the Pens game...Holtby/Ovi vs. all. Ovi had a million shots and the only goal...looked near 2010 Ovi level.

Appreciate the support but my god...225 minutes without a goal now lol. This is embarrassing.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 20, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Watched the Pens game...Holtby/Ovi vs. all. Ovi had a million shots and the only goal...looked near 2010 Ovi level.
> 
> Appreciate the support but my god...225 minutes without a goal now lol. This is embarrassing.



wow......that long >>


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 20, 2013)

32 shots against LA's back up. ((((( Come on....put one in.

236 minutes. Attaboy Doan. Onemoreplz

Lol...11 shots, 2 goals for Doan...only one trying.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 20, 2013)

Poor Deja 

ESPN is such a bitch, they didn't want to talk about the Hawks during the streak but get all happy when Cindy Crosby and the Pens go on a ten game winning streak


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 20, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Poor Deja
> 
> ESPN is such a bitch, they didn't want to talk about the Hawks during the streak but get all happy when Cindy Crosby and the Pens go on a ten game winning streak



why check ESPN at all?    they dont want hockey there

winning streak,  not undefeated.  Pens have no OT/SO losses


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 20, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Poor Deja
> 
> ESPN is such a bitch, they didn't want to talk about the Hawks during the streak but get all happy when Cindy Crosby and the Pens go on a ten game winning streak



I know, right? Hawks were on the cover of Sports Illustrated last week, though. Although the article inside was nonsense. ESPN and SI clearly have no writers that know anything about hockey.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 20, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> why check ESPN at all?    they dont want hockey there



Well if it's about Sandy Crosby they do 

It's ok though I'm going to stop checking NHL there 


Anyways Ducks vs Hawks tonight.

REVENGE!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 20, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> I know, right? Hawks were on the cover of Sports Illustrated last week, though. Although the article inside was nonsense. ESPN and SI clearly have no writers that know anything about hockey.



ESPN and SI should stop acting like they're wide world knowledgeable of sports and admit they're just basketball and  NFL if at all


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 20, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Poor Deja
> 
> ESPN is such a bitch, they didn't want to talk about the Hawks during the streak but get all happy when Cindy Crosby and the Pens go on a ten game winning streak



 it's ESPN. Take no offense. I try not too


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 20, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> it's ESPN. Take no offense. I try not too



That's true 

I wish I hope for Pens vs Hawks Finals so Sidney can be overshadowed by Kane or Toews


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 20, 2013)

and leave Malkin and Neal unguarded?   shame shame^^


GOT THE MOVES LIKE JAGR

1-0 Stars

Edit: UH I MEAN 2-0!    DALEY!


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 20, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> ESPN and SI should stop acting like they're wide world knowledgeable of sports and admit they're just basketball and  NFL if at all



Lol exactly. We get more NCAA coverage in January than we do NHL coverage and it's not even during the tournament.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 20, 2013)

wow Daley.....twice you give the Avs a 2 on 1 on the same play.   tie game now

Edit:  WHITNEY!    3-2^^

went all the way around the goal


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 21, 2013)

c'mon Hawks 

You're up 2-1 try and get another goal for insurance


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 21, 2013)

Dammit 

It's a tie 2-2


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 21, 2013)

gah >>  what a joke.    we have the worst D Corps in the NHL aside from rookie Dillon

blew 2-0 and 3-2 leads to lose 4-3


Ducks tied it


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 21, 2013)

I hate how the Hawks give in at the 3rd period 

Play hard all 3 periods you lazy bastards 

DAMMIT WE LOST !!!


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 21, 2013)

and my team has LA tommorrow

might as well go after McKinnon or Jones now


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 21, 2013)

Wow way to go Hawks 

you choked. You freaking choked


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 21, 2013)

Welcome to the loser's club, fellow forumers. Whitney goal was sweet, though. I miss him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 21, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Welcome to the loser's club, fellow forumers. Whitney goal was sweet, though. I miss him.






damn this feeling of sorrow 

Isn't it enough to be losing an icon, lost in basketball and now in hockey?!


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 21, 2013)

tonight's 3rd goal that was dissallowed for the Stars is a perfect example of a coaches challenge to be needed.    

they called it crease violation,   however,  an Av knocked our guy into the goalie,   who couldnt get back in position for the shot,  our guy was getting out of the way too


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 21, 2013)

Sharks won in a shootout. Nice


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 21, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> tonight's 3rd goal that was dissallowed for the Stars is a perfect example of a coaches challenge to be needed.
> 
> they called it crease violation,   however,  an Av knocked our guy into the goalie,   who couldnt get back in position for the shot,  our guy was getting out of the way too



If you think you got screwed, you should watch the Detroit disallow from the first period. Literally have no idea why it was disallowed. As much as a coach's challenge would help with bad officiating, coachs would be using it every game and it would be as slow and drawn out as football. I just want better officiating instead.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 21, 2013)

You guys should share your points with us


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 21, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> If you think you got screwed, you should watch the Detroit disallow from the first period. Literally have no idea why it was disallowed. As much as a coach's challenge would help with bad officiating, coachs would be using it every game and it would be as slow and drawn out as football. I just want better officiating instead.



I saw it,  it was a goal

heres what most dont seem to think about,  its only 1 per game and its a gamble(get penalty for it)

better officiating?  try AHL refs then,   NHL ones get worse every year


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 21, 2013)

I used to regard NHL refs as the best in all the leagues. They're getting worse and worse every year.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 21, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> I used to regard NHL refs as the best in all the leagues. They're getting worse and worse every year.



come to a Stars game.    they make so many mistakes


----------



## Tiger (Mar 21, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> I saw it,  it was a goal
> 
> heres what most dont seem to think about,  its only 1 per game and its a gamble*(get penalty for it)*
> 
> better officiating?  try AHL refs then,   NHL ones get worse every year



Bolded is wrong. What would happen is they'd lose their timeout. (Which is actually worse in a lot of cases, especially tight games/playoff games)

And given that - they'd only be able to make the challenge if they had a timeout to spend.

Damn Oilers let the Sharks take that win from them. But not going to dwell on what was otherwise an extremely good game played by the team, and win or lose - they're "getting it" now, so that's exciting.

@Tom Brady, if the Oilers had beaten the Sharks in regulation like they should have being up 3-1 in the 3rd period - they would have jumped from 12th place to sole possession of 8th. So your prediction is becoming tantalizingly possible.

Just about every game now left in the season is what announcers love calling "4 point games" for the Oilers. Fighting for those last couple playoff spots, with 6-7 teams all within 3 points of each other...it's crazy.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 21, 2013)

Law said:


> Bolded is wrong. What would happen is they'd lose their timeout. (Which is actually worse in a lot of cases, especially tight games/playoff games)
> 
> And given that - they'd only be able to make the challenge if they had a timeout to spend.



my bad,  I was thinking of illegal sticks  lol

OMG WATCH THIS:


I call Myers and Otter back


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 21, 2013)

Lulz. That commercial is pretty funny.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 21, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> come to a Stars game.    they make so many mistakes



 Do those mistakes help the home team Stars or hurt them? Very suspicious.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 21, 2013)

Law said:


> Bolded is wrong. What would happen is they'd lose their timeout. (Which is actually worse in a lot of cases, especially tight games/playoff games)
> 
> And given that - they'd only be able to make the challenge if they had a timeout to spend.
> 
> ...



Told you man don't give in yet. Your Oilers still got a shot at this


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 21, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> Do those mistakes help the home team Stars or hurt them? Very suspicious.



hurting outwieghs the good

already rumors the Stars are shopping Derek Roy(UFA)

holy crap


thats a derp


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 21, 2013)

wow.... Panthers won 2 in a row... pinch me


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm sure they'll lose the next game MCT 

Kidding


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 21, 2013)

Brodeur scores as many as he allows in his return from his injury. He's a boss.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 22, 2013)

Another loss. Awesome. Better hold onto your lead so someone's winning around here, Kuwa.

Edit: Whitney, come backkkkk. We need you.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 22, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Another loss. Awesome. Better hold onto your lead so someone's winning around here, Kuwa.
> 
> Edit: Whitney, come backkkkk. We need you.



I know the feeling.  dang Canucks^^


Woohoo!   finally a shutout for Kari!    Moves Like Jagr and The Wizard
I didnt watch a single minute too.   Watched my Hobbit Bluray so I didnt jinx it.     2-0 vs Kings  HAHA


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 22, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> I know the feeling.  dang Canucks^^
> 
> 
> Woohoo!   finally a shutout for Kari!    Moves Like Jagr and The Wizard
> I didnt watch a single minute too.   Watched my Hobbit Bluray so I didnt jinx it.     2-0 vs Kings  HAHA



Not fair. I watched the whole Coyotes game.  Your old timers are lighting it up. Can't believe we wouldn't sign Whitney for two years. He's so worth the injuries. Also, send me the Hobbit. I wanna watch it again.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 22, 2013)

hehe.   fun movie.

saw the Coyotes highlights.    Edler didnt even try to avoid Smith.    suspend him


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 22, 2013)

Personally I think the five-minute major Edler got was enough, but I won't be surprised if he sits a game or two. He's been so damn exasperating to watch this season it might not be a bad thing for him.

Needed that win man, it's been a long time since we've actually had to fight for a playoff spot and there are so many injured Canuck forwards right now these points won't come easy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 22, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Another loss. Awesome. Better hold onto your lead so someone's winning around here, Kuwa.
> 
> Edit: Whitney, come backkkkk. We need you.



Well at least I can join you guys now in normal hockey ways


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 22, 2013)

0-7-1 in the past 8 games when away.  Well done Calgary, really.

That was seriously some of the worst puck handling I've seen all year, maybe ever.  We totally deserved to lose that one.  Is there any team more inconsistent than us?  Some days we look playoff bound and a serious threat, others, we look like a bloody AHL team, if that


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 22, 2013)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Personally I think the five-minute major Edler got was enough, but I won't be surprised if he sits a game or two. He's been so damn exasperating to watch this season it might not be a bad thing for him.
> 
> Needed that win man, it's been a long time since we've actually had to fight for a playoff spot and there are so many injured Canuck forwards right now these points won't come easy.



I'm not really going to choose a side. I don't think Edler intentionally tried to hurt Smith, nor did he make an effort to avoid him. It's half Smith's fault for playing the puck so much. Makes me nervous every time...leads to decent passing at times, but leads to giving up goals and injuries too. Would prefer him to stay in the net if there's opposition in the zone. Edler will get a game probably. It's going to be looked at, but Edler has no history.

I don't even care about the play. I just want some points. It looks like the Stars will get in, but Coyotes will need a miracle after this stretch. :/


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 22, 2013)

1-2 games or a fine is my guess


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 22, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> 1-2 games or a fine is my guess



Link removed

Good call. My money was on one game.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 23, 2013)

got the Avs again tonight.    time to stomp them into submission this time

Stars gonna melt them


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 23, 2013)

GO STARS


----------



## Tiger (Mar 23, 2013)

Sorry brosepheles, gotta cheer for the Avs tonight.

And Columbus.
And the Kings.

We're already at "Playoff Watch".


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 23, 2013)

Law said:


> Sorry brosepheles, gotta cheer for the Avs tonight.
> 
> And Columbus.
> And the Kings.
> ...



0 for 3


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 23, 2013)

Sharks lost today


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 24, 2013)

the Panthers lost too.  boooo 

Avs got smoked
very enjoyable game.  Jagr still chugging along
Jamie Benn with 3 assists   his brother got his first NHL goal


----------



## Tiger (Mar 24, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> 0 for 3



0 for 4, Oilers lost too.

That is kind of.._.season-jeopardizing,_ let's say.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2013)

Hawks haven't played since the loss to the Ducks


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 24, 2013)

Law said:


> 0 for 4, Oilers lost too.
> 
> That is kind of.._.season-jeopardizing,_ let's say.



You'd think at least one of us would get into the playoffs. (Tom doesn't count because he's obese.) Flames, Sharks, Stars, Yotes, Oilers are all kinda drowning. I guess Stars and Sharks have a decent shot, but it'd take some miracles for the other three.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 24, 2013)

Well things are turning around on my end.

But dammit Minnesota stop winning. We need to squeeze in another division title or two before we fall out of competitive status


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> You'd think at least one of us would get into the playoffs. (Tom doesn't count because he's obese.) Flames, Sharks, Stars, Yotes, Oilers are all kinda drowning. I guess Stars and Sharks have a decent shot, but it'd take some miracles for the other three.



Not obese  

Hawks need points  for  home ice advantage


----------



## Tiger (Mar 24, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Not obese
> 
> Hawks need points  for  home ice advantage



There's no way in hell you won't have home-ice advantage.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2013)

Law said:


> There's no way in hell you won't have home-ice advantage.



The Ducks have a chance to steal it from the Hawks 

We play them again next friday and we've already lost twice to them


----------



## Tiger (Mar 24, 2013)

You don't have to win the President's Trophy to have home-ice advantage


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2013)

Law said:


> You don't have to win the President's Trophy to have home-ice advantage



I guess I'm just trying to get the hawks to win everything on their way to the playoffs


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 24, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> I guess I'm just trying to get the hawks to win everything on their way to the playoffs



Shush. Hawks will have home ice throughout I'd bet.

Kuwa, why you sellin'!? You're a playoff contender. Stop giving people to the Pens! They're evil!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Shush. Hawks will have home ice throughout I'd bet.
> 
> Kuwa, why you sellin'!? You're a playoff contender. Stop giving people to the Pens! They're evil!



I hope so  United Center kicks ass in post season 


Pens really are evil 


but seeing a Crosby vs Kane or Toews fight would be epic


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2013)

Morrows to join Pens? 


I bet he wants to join Pens , that lazy bastard.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 24, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Shush. Hawks will have home ice throughout I'd bet.
> 
> Kuwa, why you sellin'!? You're a playoff contender. Stop giving people to the Pens! They're evil!



selling?  you must be joking.   Morrow is at the tail end with all the battering he has been taking.   
we got a first rounder (Joe Morrow-no relation).   6 footer D with impressive stats.   way better upside than Goligoski

I will miss Brendan of course,  known for starting his career making the Finals and taking out the Sharks in 08.  Good luck with Neal and Nisky  xd

as for the Pens,  I always liked Crosby led Pens than Mario's(though I do thank him for giving Dallas to us by beating Minny in 91)

on the flip side,  this is perfect,   Benn should get the C now

speaking of Pens,   OT WIN over Philly.   Nisky with a slick back pass to Kennedy.   12 straight wins now  ^^



Tom Brady said:


> but seeing a Crosby vs Kane or Toews fight would be epic


or you can add Malkin or Neal to fight as well


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> or you can add Malkin or Neal to fight as well



I like your thinking sir


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 24, 2013)

ok,  with Morrow going to the Pens,   Iginla proly wont go there out of his 4 teams:  Pens, Hawks, Bruins, Kings

my guess?

70% Hawks
25% Bruins
5% Kings


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> ok,  with Morrow going to the Pens,   Iginla proly wont go there out of his 4 teams:  Pens, Hawks, Bruins, Kings
> 
> my guess?
> 
> ...



Hawks don't really need to trade for anyone though, just to get Sharp back healthy and Hossa too


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 24, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Hawks don't really need to trade for anyone though, just to get Sharp back healthy and Hossa too



I know,  but he wants a cup obviously   lol   trade prospects


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> I know,  but he wants a cup obviously   lol   trade prospects



Nah some of our prospects have potential to be stars


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 25, 2013)

Getting rid of a captain screams selling to me. Sorry. Which makes no sense to me. The Stars are far from out of it. It'd be the equivalent of the Coyotes unloading Doan almost.

Ignilia's not going anywhere either. He circulates around trade rumors every year at the deadline and never goes anywhere.

Not sure where the list of potential trade cities came from. Boston, Chicago, L.A., Pittsburgh should all be at the cap...no idea how they all seem to have endless money. I don't get why teams want to play in these cities either. They're trashy. And this is coming from someone that lives in Chicago. Players should flock to Nashville or St. Louis; places would with semi good spending habits, decent teams, and nice cities.

Penguins embody the wrong way to play hockey. They don't have a two way forward on their team. The Hawks used to be like that and their forwards are starting to evolve, and their defense has been boosted. Kane still allows a million giveaways, but compared to the Penguins, they're an impenetrable wall. The Pens' streak would end so quickly if they had to play Chicago or Anaheim...or even L.A. or Vancouver to be honest.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Getting rid of a captain screams selling to me. Sorry. Which makes no sense to me. The Stars are far from out of it. It'd be the equivalent of the Coyotes unloading Doan almost.
> 
> Ignilia's not going anywhere either. He circulates around trade rumors every year at the deadline and never goes anywhere.
> 
> ...



Problem with the logic of they should flock to Nashville or St. Louis is that they don't get as much national attention as the would in the big markets. 

I don't think Hawks have a ton of money like that


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 25, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Getting rid of a captain screams selling to me. Sorry. Which makes no sense to me. The Stars are far from out of it. It'd be the equivalent of the Coyotes unloading Doan almost.
> 
> Penguins embody the wrong way to play hockey. They don't have a two way forward on their team. .



Morrow was a UFA.   not resigning him is like letting Brad Richards go for nothing.   we got a top D prospect for him.   building toward the future.  he's not gonna win here.  he wants to win before he goes.  Think of Bourque. 

as for the Penguins,  I guess its the wrong way to play hockey when you constantly have a top player out(Crosby or Malkin) and still win games.
Unless its just Crosby hate being spouted

the list of cities for Iginla was reported on NHL Network as his choices if he waived his no trade clause
TSN link also:  

hopefully Phoenix can have some money when an owner buys them


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2013)

someone said in that comment said that Pittsburgh is the favorite to win the Cup 


arrogant Pens fans


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 25, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> someone said in that comment said that Pittsburgh is the favorite to win the Cup
> 
> 
> arrogant Pens fans



theres more reason to be arrogant today.   Pens got Douglas Murray from the Sharks for draft picks


going to Stars/Wild tonight.  no Morrow is gonna feel strange


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> theres more reason to be arrogant today.   Pens got Douglas Murray from the Sharks for draft picks
> 
> 
> going to Stars/Wild tonight.  no Morrow is gonna feel strange



Well maybe this shows that the Bruins will go for Igla


----------



## Tiger (Mar 25, 2013)

If Iginla is traded, he will be wearing white, black and gold.

He'd have much better stats if he played in the East. Way easier to score there.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 25, 2013)

Law said:


> If Iginla is traded, he will be wearing white, black and gold.
> 
> He'd have much better stats if he played in the East. Way easier to score there.



Meh, I'd think some players would want to avoid that big market attention, Tom. A lot of players struggle with it or it just annoys them; depends on the player.

Murray is definitely a good Pens' sign...adds to their defense. I still see Ducks or Hawks beating Pens no problem unless they sign some more defense.

Igilna's moving nowhereeeee.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2013)

4-4 tie as the Hawks play the Kings  who are trying to go for the sweep


----------



## Tiger (Mar 26, 2013)

Ducks are my favorite to win this year. Dunno why, just my gut.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 26, 2013)

Law said:


> Ducks are my favorite to win this year. Dunno why, just my gut.



I said the same thing at dinner earlier. I don't have too many logical reasons, but I'm just feeling Ducks this year. I don't necessarily want them to; I just think they will.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2013)

Law said:


> Ducks are my favorite to win this year. Dunno why, just my gut.



Yeah I would be surprised if the Ducks didn't win it


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 26, 2013)

Not if my Sharks have anything to say about it


----------



## Tiger (Mar 26, 2013)

What the fuck, Sportsnet?

Why would Edmontonians rather watch the Flames play on OUR TV than the Oilers?

Did you fucking just decide this year that you don't need to worry about regional programming? Fucking assholes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> Not if my Sharks have anything to say about it



San Jose needs to learn how to beat the Hawks first 


So does the Kings


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2013)

Blackhawks beat the  Flames 2-0 

finally a win


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 27, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Blackhawks beat the  Flames 2-0
> 
> finally a win



Finally a win? Your loss streak was like two....lol

It was pretty sweet watching Mr. T shoot the puck during intermission, though. I PITY THE PUCK.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 27, 2013)

Bruins have the cap space for Iginla now that Thomas is gone, right? That seems like the only actual possiblity out of that list. But yeah, I don't see Iginila leaving.

Kippur just announced that if he's traded he won't report to his new team. Well there goes Calgary's other option.

Calgary just can't improve their team because they're so burdened with long contracts. Apparently they're going to try and move Bouwmeester, which I'm sure they tried last year, too, but good luck moving that monstrosity...


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 27, 2013)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Bruins have the cap space for Iginla now that Thomas is gone, right? That seems like the only actual possiblity out of that list. But yeah, I don't see Iginila leaving.
> 
> Kippur just announced that if he's traded he won't report to his new team. Well there goes Calgary's other option.
> 
> Calgary just can't improve their team because they're so burdened with long contracts. Apparently they're going to try and move Bouwmeester, which I'm sure they tried last year, too, but good luck moving that monstrosity...



Hawks' broadcast tonight said the Bouwmeester is the active player with the most career games without making a post season appearance..seven hundred something. That's not a record I'd want floating around my playoff contention team. It's bad mojo. :s


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 27, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> San Jose needs to learn how to beat the Hawks first
> 
> 
> So does the Kings



 when the time is right... we will win


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Finally a win? Your loss streak was like two....lol
> 
> It was pretty sweet watching Mr. T shoot the puck during intermission, though. I PITY THE PUCK.




I just overreact  


 




MCTDread said:


> when the time is right... we will win



Pretty sure you will


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 27, 2013)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Apparently they're going to try and move Bouwmeester, which I'm sure they tried last year, too, but good luck moving that monstrosity...



I actually like Jay-Bo this year.  Sutter's ridiculously defensive style clearly didn't suit a player like him, but he seems to do well under Hartley.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 27, 2013)

I stand corrected:

Link removed


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2013)

Last game was against us. 

NO WAY .................IGGY TO THE BLACKHAWKS?!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2013)

Kidding guys 


He's probably going to Boston


----------



## Mael (Mar 27, 2013)

Fucking. Hell. 

Jesus Christ Boston where the hell is your defense?  Where did it go?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2013)

Chicago, starting streaks and ending streaks 

Anyways hope the Hawks beat those damn Ducks tomorrow


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 28, 2013)

Mael said:


> Fucking. Hell.
> 
> Jesus Christ Boston where the hell is your defense?  Where did it go?



You're pretty much a lock for the playoffs and just got the best trade bait. Shhh.

Coyotes just let in the tying goal with 56 seconds to go and lost in overtime. I want to stop watching games, but there probably won't be games to watch next season. lol


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 28, 2013)

Lolllllllllll nhl.com says he's going to the Bruins before it's confirmed. Actually going to the Pens....You were right, Law. 

Not sure where they're getting all this cap space from.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 28, 2013)

Pens are stacking for a run

Wild are starting to annoy me.  even stopping the Coyotes

hopefully we get better D on Friday against em

Jagr sitting on assist 999


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 28, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> Pens are stacking for a run
> 
> Wild are starting to annoy me.  even stopping the Coyotes
> 
> ...



Coyotes are stopping the Coyotes. It's embarrassing.

I saw Jagr going for 1000. I kept refreshing the game center thing last game when you guys had a bunch of goals scanning for assists. Saw he got a goal instead. Slacker.

Wild are funny. NHL analysts wanted them to so badly to be favorites to win the cup because they spent a lot of money, and they just aren't even close.

I am really starting to think the hockey gods hate me. I say Anaheim is favorites to win the cup, and trash talk Pittsburgh all week and Anaheim's losing left and right and Pittsburgh's winning and stacking up. I need to stop jinxing things. I'm still going to actively root against Pittsburgh. Even if the captains are getting a chance to play for a cup, it kind of annoys me to steal other teams' captains, especially for next to nothing in return. Calgary got jipped. Shero clearly just said...hey, you want Iggy to win a cup, right? We'll give you a low draft pick.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 28, 2013)

all this hate


----------



## Mael (Mar 28, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> You're pretty much a lock for the playoffs and just got the best trade bait. Shhh.



Lol nope.

A nice double-whammy of fail.  I really want someone to smack around the Boston defense.  How in the FUCK do you give up so many goals like that?  Where the hell did this third period fail come from?

If Rask really wants to prove himself he needs to shore this shit up.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 28, 2013)

Ho shit it actually happened.

How the hell does Pittsburgh have the cap for this? Are they just not going to ice a third line for the rest of the season? Once you hit the playoffs cap doesn't matter anymore (the way I understand it) so they're going to be doing some creative lineup juggling between now and then.

Well, Penguins, just remember, the secret to playoff success is allowing less than 10 goals in a game


----------



## Mael (Mar 28, 2013)

There's something still about Tuukka Rask that makes me wanna punch him and it's not the unnecessary extra consonants.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 28, 2013)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Ho shit it actually happened.
> 
> How the hell does Pittsburgh have the cap for this? Are they just not going to ice a third line for the rest of the season? Once you hit the playoffs cap doesn't matter anymore (the way I understand it) so they're going to be doing some creative lineup juggling between now and then.
> 
> Well, Penguins, just remember, the secret to playoff success is allowing less than 10 goals in a game



I don't get it either. I even went to capgeek and I still don't understand it. They're just underpaying a lot of players I'd guess. Malkin is up for contract this summer so they'll have to let all these new guys go, though. I think Fleury is up for contract too...not that he's any good, but I'm sure they'll want him too.


And Rask is good lol. But I like this video of him slipping while trying to angrily hit his stick after the loss: 

Bonus points for LeBron headband pickpocketing attempt.


----------



## Mael (Mar 28, 2013)

Rask gets sloppy from what I've observed.  Granted yes it takes two to tango and the failed SOG repetition mixed with the misplaced defensive lines throw Rask under the bus, but ultimately he looks like he gets frazzled way to easily.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 28, 2013)

Mael said:


> There's something still about Tuukka Rask that makes me wanna punch him and it's not the unnecessary extra consonants.


----------



## Mael (Mar 28, 2013)

Ok that was funny. 

I wouldn't be surprised if Bergy or Boychuk chuckled after that...but seriously you were up 5-2 and you fucking blow chunks all over TD Garden.  I mean, there is absolutely no excuse.  Maybe I'm just mean.  If I were Claude I'd rip them a new asshole.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 28, 2013)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Ho shit it actually happened.
> 
> How the hell does Pittsburgh have the cap for this? Are they just not going to ice a third line for the rest of the season? Once you hit the playoffs cap doesn't matter anymore (the way I understand it) so they're going to be doing some creative lineup juggling between now and then.
> 
> Well, Penguins, just remember, the secret to playoff success is allowing less than 10 goals in a game


were still 13 mill under the cap


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 28, 2013)

I've heard rumors that the Hawks are gonna try to make space to sign Malkin this offseason


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 28, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> were still 13 mill under the cap



Penguins fan absent from the thread all season and then shows up after 13 wins and three big signings. Shocking.



			
				Tom Brady said:
			
		

> I've heard rumors that the Hawks are gonna try to make space to sign Malkin this offseason



Chicago Tribune likes to make rumors about EVERY free agent. It drives me crazy. I remember how the Cubs were the front runners for Pujouls last summer, and Hawks were favorites to get Brad Richards. And Bulls was going to be LeBron's "decision". Malkin's staying in Pittsburgh. They have plenty of cap after this season when these three signings become free agents.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 28, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Penguins fan absent from the thread all season and then shows up after 13 wins and three big signings. Shocking.
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago Tribune likes to make rumors about EVERY free agent. It drives me crazy. I remember how the Cubs were the front runners for Pujouls last summer, and Hawks were favorites to get Brad Richards. And Bulls was going to be LeBron's "decision". Malkin's staying in Pittsburgh. They have plenty of cap after this season when these three signings become free agents.



but wouldn't it be awesome?

Malkin, Toews, Kane, Sharp , Hossa pek

I know , a man  can dream.

Penguins have become the new Miami Heat 

So Chicago will take them down in the Stanley cup


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 28, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> but wouldn't it be awesome?
> 
> Malkin, Toews, Kane, Sharp , Hossa pek



The players Pittsburgh has now is better than that lol. Allstarcapspacehax. Good thing Fleury and the defense blow besides Murray. Other teams still have a chance. #teamAnaheim.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 28, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> The players Pittsburgh has now is better than that lol. Allstarcapspacehax. Good thing Fleury and the defense blow besides Murray. Other teams still have a chance. #teamAnaheim.



 




Just watch Hawks will go on another epic run in the post season for their second title in four years


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 28, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Just watch Hawks will go on another epic run in the post season for their second title in four years



Fine by me, sir! Best of luck.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 28, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Penguins fan absent from the thread all season and then shows up after 13 wins and three big signings. Shocking.


oh look, someone who thinks hes entitled cause he posted in this thread this season and makes implicating assumptions. shocking.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 28, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Fine by me, sir! Best of luck.



Very good, good luck to your Yotes as well I hope they make the post season


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 28, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> oh look, someone who thinks hes entitled cause he posted in this thread this season and makes implicating assumptions. shocking.



Where was the assumption? You haven't posted in this thread all season-fact. You show up after the fair weather type streak and signings-fact.

I guess now that Yankees have so many injuries, the Patriots are in the off season, and the Heat streak has been snapped, you need something to suddenly be excited about, though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 28, 2013)

To be honest I hope the Bruins win the East


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 28, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> To be honest I hope the Bruins win the East



Lesser of two evils. I think it'd be kind of funny to see Toronto win the east after being horrible for so long. I like how Winnipeg is a division leader with a -11 goal differential.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 28, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Where was the assumption? You haven't posted in this thread all season-fact. You show up after the fair weather type streak and signings-fact.
> 
> I guess now that Yankees have so many injuries, the Patriots are in the off season, and the Heat streak has been snapped, you need something to suddenly be excited about, though.


>assuming you have to post in this thread to have watched games this season
>assuming i care about that streak
>assuming my fan base(which i hate all those teams btw)

not my fault you have a stick up your ass/cant stand successful/consistent teams

el oh el this guy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 28, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Lesser of two evils. I think it'd be kind of funny to see Toronto win the east after being horrible for so long. I like how Winnipeg is a division leader with a -11 goal differential.



Canada needs a winner 

and I'm not talking about Vancouver


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 28, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> >assuming you have to post in this thread to have watched games this season


 Nope, just pointing out that you choose not to get involved in the discussion until your team's weather is looking fair. ^^



Lord Genome said:


> >assuming i care about that streak


If you didn't care, you wouldn't come out of the wood work when it was happening.



Lord Genome said:


> >assuming my fan base(which i hate all those teams btw)


  I was joking about the Heat/Yankees/Patriots, but it wouldn't surprise me if you supported them either.



Lord Genome said:


> not my fault you have a stick up your ass/cant stand successful/consistent teams



Successful? The Red Wings are the most successful NHL team of recent times and I have no problem with them. They home grow players, play the game correctly, and win based on effort.

Consistent? Haha. The Penguins started the season off horrible and now they are undefeated for 13 games. If you had been following, you'd know they aren't even remotely consistent. 

Just pretend like you didn't come to bask in your fair weather streak and trades and that you're an avid fan all you'd like. I don't really care.



			
				Tom Bready said:
			
		

> Canada needs a winner
> 
> and I'm not talking about Vancouver



I vote for Toronto. As annoying as their fans are, they're loyal and have been pretty sad to watch for years.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 28, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> I vote for Toronto. As annoying as their fans are, they're loyal and have been pretty sad to watch for years.



That is true 

They've been the butt of the NHL joke for years


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 28, 2013)

Dat gif


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 28, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> I vote for Toronto. As annoying as their fans are, they're loyal and have been pretty sad to watch for years.


I vote for Vancouver 

You thought our riots were bad. The day Toronto makes the Cup Final is the day Toronto is reduced to a smoldering heap 

Seriously though. If there is ever an all-Canadian Stanley Cup Final, it has to be Vancouver/Toronto. HAS to be.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 28, 2013)

Lol uh, speaking of inconsistent. We just scored as many goals in the first period as we did in the last like...seven games. Rinne is posting a .250 LOL. I don't understand the Coyotes!! Do they suck or not?! I'm inclined to say yes, but what is this?!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 28, 2013)

Big Mumbo , why do you hate me?


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 28, 2013)

Coyotes dominating

guess Iginla didn't make the game.  Malkin and Pens up 4-0  lolz
Morrow a +1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 28, 2013)

Penguins now are super loaded.

Miami Penguins


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 28, 2013)

if they don't get past the first round,  even I will laugh


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 28, 2013)

Wings and Sharks about to start.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 28, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> Wings and Sharks about to start.



haha!  hilarious

Kitties win!


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 28, 2013)

Already waiting for the GIF of Datsyuk completely undressing Couture.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 28, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> if they don't get past the first round,  even I will laugh



I will too


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 28, 2013)

Sharks had a good shootout yesterday against them damn Ducks


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 28, 2013)

Hoping the Hawks beat the Ducks without Hossa and Sharp


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 28, 2013)

Gat dayum!


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 29, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> Gat dayum!



I saw that on NHL Network.   WOAH

MCTDread:  glad the Kitties won?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 29, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> Gat dayum!



OOOOOOOOOOOOH SHIT!! 


I'm sorry to use a basketball reference but he just broke that man's ankles with dat skating


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 29, 2013)

Loving these  Tetra


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 29, 2013)

Man, I fucking hope the Wings find a way to at least salvage a point tonight. They haven't played tremendously, but they're hardly giving the game to the Sharks. Just score a goal in the third and try to make it to OT if you can. Wings have a prime opportunity to at least give themselves a bit of breathing room with netting a point.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 29, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> Man, I fucking hope the Wings find a way to at least salvage a point tonight. They haven't played tremendously, but they're hardly giving the game to the Sharks. Just score a goal in the third and try to make it to OT if you can. Wings have a prime opportunity to at least give themselves a bit of breathing room with netting a point.



You're a wings fan? 


ENEMY!!!


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 29, 2013)

Lifelong fan.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 29, 2013)

Well this game is pretty much over.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 29, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> Lifelong fan.



Good to meet you  

I'm a Blackhawks fan


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 29, 2013)

It will be a shame to see the rivalry end next season.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 29, 2013)

Yeah I know. I gotta admit my hatred for the wings was because I was jealous of so much success from your organization.

One of the best in sports


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks, man. Appreciate it.

I also respect the Blackhawks for the way they rebuilt their organization and reestablished themselves as one of the premiere organizations in the NHL.

Both Toews and Kane will be superstars for the years to come.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 29, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> Already waiting for the GIF of Datsyuk completely undressing Couture.



Pretty much any 5 seconds of Datsyuk being on the ice can be made into an awesome gif. Crosby is the points king. Stamkos is the goal king. Datsyuk is just the being awesome king. Such an awesome two way, fancy forward.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 29, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> It will be a shame to see the rivalry end next season.



my last 2 home games are against Columbus and Detroit.   a lot of goodbyes

gonna miss Stars/Wings and owning the Jackets


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 29, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> my last 2 home games are against Columbus and Detroit.   a lot of goodbyes
> 
> gonna miss Stars/Wings and owning the Jackets



The Jackets don't suck anymore. Didn't you get the memo?!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 29, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> Thanks, man. Appreciate it.
> 
> I also respect the Blackhawks for the way they rebuilt their organization and reestablished themselves as one of the premiere organizations in the NHL.
> 
> Both Toews and Kane will be superstars for the years to come.



Only reason that it happened  was because the old owner died. Sadly most Hawk fans were happy to see him gone since he was so cheap that he never invested in the hawks and never allowed the Hawks to be broadcast on tv.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 29, 2013)

Sharks won again last night


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 29, 2013)

Shark always win 

Except when they were losing


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 29, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Shark always win
> 
> Except when they were losing


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 29, 2013)

a sleeping horse?


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 29, 2013)

Believe it or not I'm actually rooting for the Blackhawks tonight.

Anaheim is starting to look catchable


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 29, 2013)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Believe it or not I'm actually rooting for the Blackhawks tonight.
> 
> Anaheim is starting to look catchable



I'm hoping they can beat the Ducks 

Haven't been able to all season


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 30, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ws0hJ6DXgg[/YOUTUBE]

what a fun game.   Modano night too  

there was even a fight in the stands afterwards:amazed

bought a 20th Anniversary t-shirt




> The Jackets don't suck anymore. Didn't you get the memo?!



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvaCOVoP-Xk[/YOUTUBE]

I'm talking since they first became a team vs Dallas


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 30, 2013)

Well.....

Shit.

Despite the fact that no one will admit we're going into rebuild mode, it's basically our only option at this point.  Pretty much a crapshoot how our team will end up


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 30, 2013)

Congrats to Jagr. Glad he got 1000 as a Star instead of a Flyer.

That Benn goal was my favorite goal of last year probably. He can't do that against the Jackets anymore, though. They are elite! #Jackets4StanleyCup2013


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 30, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Congrats to Jagr. Glad he got 1000 as a Star instead of a Flyer.
> 
> That Benn goal was my favorite goal of last year probably. He can't do that against the Jackets anymore, though. They are elite! #Jackets4StanleyCup2013



Whitney with an assist on it.  even got a goal^^

I think the Hawks would have something to say about that(Jackets cup   )

at the game,  I saw a Hawks fan with a Wild fan celebrating Wild goals.   conspiring I see


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2013)

Way to give up a late 3rd goal you idiotic Hawks 

This becoming a sick trend of choking


----------



## Tiger (Mar 30, 2013)

Takahashi said:


> Well.....
> 
> Shit.
> 
> Despite the fact that no one will admit we're going into rebuild mode, it's basically our only option at this point.  Pretty much a crapshoot how our team will end up



Jay-Bo's next.

It's good to admit you're in a rebuild, then you get #1 overall picks and people get excited again.

@Tom, Yup, I think we're watching the Western Conf Final here, and one of the reasons I pick the Ducks to win the Cup. Chicago is going to go down to Anaheim in 6. You heard it here first.

Same tally for the Cup, Ducks beat Pens in 6. Perry gets MVP.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 30, 2013)

I like how Igilna got star of the game with 0 points, 0 assists. Hype star!


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 30, 2013)

Law said:


> Jay-Bo's next.



It's unfortunate.  Since I've seen him play under Hartley's system, I'm convinced that Sutter was always holding him back from playing the way he wanted to.  Now I like him a lot more, and he's almost certainly gone now.



> It's good to admit you're in a rebuild, then you get #1 overall picks and people get excited again.



I guess an Oil fan can sympathize


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2013)

Law said:


> Jay-Bo's next.
> 
> It's good to admit you're in a rebuild, then you get #1 overall picks and people get excited again.
> 
> ...



I really have no belief in the Hawks winning it sadly.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 30, 2013)

Oilers score four goals on five shots in the first nine minutes of the game...wtf

First period hat-trick, Taylor Hall. Ridiculous.

The guys on CBC are trying to figure out the last time a team scored on their first three shots in a game. They broke the '81 team's record for fastest first three goals of a game.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 30, 2013)

So I know I'm about 24 hours late on this, but the Wings won the DeKeyser sweepstakes. I hope he lives up to his billing--because if he does--oh boy, Wings have a young stud at the 3/4 D-man position.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 30, 2013)

Taylor Hall beat Gretzky's record for fastest hat-trick to start a game. By almost five minutes lol (7:53 is the new record)


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 31, 2013)

Law said:


> Taylor Hall beat Gretzky's record for fastest hat-trick to start a game. By almost five minutes lol (7:53 is the new record)



I saw that. That's crazy. I love how the Oilers set random records out of the blue. I remember last year, I turned on Chicago Sports Network out of boredom while I was writing an essay, and before I know it, Ganger has a bunch of points.

And come on, Coyotes...need a regulation win. Pleaseeeeee!


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 31, 2013)

4 goals allowed on the first 5 shots. Oh wow lol. I was ready to  switch to an Oilers jersey myself after those first eight minutes.

One team came out of the gate hot and one team came out of the gate asleep and it was over in a few minutes.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 31, 2013)

Sharks are on a roll while Panthers are just WTH


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2013)

Blackhawks 5- Detroit 0


----------



## Tiger (Mar 31, 2013)

Ducks and Kings better win.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2013)

The only NHL game on right now is a blow out 

Poor NBC


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2013)

6-0  Hawks over Detroit now


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2013)

7-0 Hawks now


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 31, 2013)

I hate when nhl.com uses the word indefinitely. They purposely use it to make people think it's an injury that will be longer than it actually is. We all know Crosby's not going to miss the playoffs. Plenty of people have even played with a broken jaw. nba.com said Kobe was out "indefinitely" last month and he was back in two games.

I have a hard time believing the Pens' streak will end either. Their next five games are against non-top 8 teams. I'd be worried about jinxing it, but I don't care.

Edit:  Lulz


----------



## Tiger (Apr 1, 2013)

Your logic is flawed. They're not using the word inappropriately, it's stupid people's fault for not knowing what the word means and assuming it means a long damn time.

Fuck you Anaheim.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Apr 1, 2013)

Law said:


> Your logic is flawed. They're not using the word inappropriately, it's stupid people's fault for not knowing what the word means and assuming it means a long damn time.
> 
> Fuck you Anaheim.



They're not using the word appropriately. Indefinitely means the time table is uncertain. We all know he'll be back before the playoffs. We all knew Kobe wasn't going to be out for the season, but they inject the doubt with the word. On top of that, they build around the word in the body of the article to heavily imply the injury will last way longer than it actually will. If people don't realize it's exaggerated, it's certainly not their fault when the media reports it in such a one sided way. It's obviously done on purpose to make people think it's longer than it is. Otherwise, they'd just say "Crosby's jaw broken, could miss 1 week tops." and no one would read the article. If you think it's not purposely used to imply extended injuries, I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 1, 2013)

Teams 8 through 13 in the West are separated by 3 points.

Same old, same old I see 

What's surprising is that it's exactly the same in the East.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Apr 1, 2013)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Teams 8 through 13 in the West are separated by 3 points.
> 
> Same old, same old I see
> 
> What's surprising is that it's exactly the same in the East.



It's because the western teams don't go over for interleague play to beat the east back down the standings this year.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 1, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> They're not using the word appropriately. Indefinitely means the time table is uncertain. We all know he'll be back before the playoffs. We all knew Kobe wasn't going to be out for the season, but they inject the doubt with the word. On top of that, they build around the word in the body of the article to heavily imply the injury will last way longer than it actually will. If people don't realize it's exaggerated, it's certainly not their fault when the media reports it in such a one sided way. It's obviously done on purpose to make people think it's longer than it is. Otherwise, they'd just say "Crosby's jaw broken, could miss 1 week tops." and no one would read the article. If you think it's not purposely used to imply extended injuries, I don't know what to tell you.



Well you're wrong, and you prove you're wrong in your second sentence.

The amount of time he'll miss is uncertain, and therefore the word *is* being used appropriately. It doesn't get more appropriate than that, and it's not their fault, nor the word's fault that people like you take it to mean something that it doesn't.

That's all there is to say on the topic. *The length of his injury is indefinite.* End of story.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Apr 1, 2013)

Law said:


> Well you're wrong, and you prove you're wrong in your second sentence.
> 
> The amount of time he'll miss is uncertain, and therefore the word *is* being used appropriately. It doesn't get more appropriate than that, and it's not their fault, nor the word's fault that people like you take it to mean something that it doesn't.
> 
> That's all there is to say on the topic. *The length of his injury is indefinite.* End of story.



You say I have the correct definition and then say I'm taking it to mean something differently? Which is it?

The time table IS certain within a decent time frame. The use of the word depends on the context and platform it's being used for. Indefinite in sports' injuries should mean it could be 6 months. It could be a year, not oh Crosby might miss a game or he might not. You're just starting up arguments for no reason lol. You know it's God awful reporting, and that they're intentionally trying to make the injury sound more grave than it actually is. If your case is that you think nhl.com doesn't purposely exaggerate stories with headlines like "injured indefinitely," or "best save/goal/hit of the year," you're insane. It's annoying journalism. But if you'd like to believe that every reader online is an idiot, and wrong, and that you're almighty and wise along with Kathryn Tappen and Pierre Maguire, be my guest.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2013)

Ah that United Center, gonna be super busy with playoffs this up coming months


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 1, 2013)

Playoffs be soon. And of course the Panthers have the worst record so far


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> Playoffs be soon. And of course the Panthers have the worst record so far



You root for two teams you'll be fine


----------



## Tiger (Apr 1, 2013)

Fun to see Hall with the same # of points as Ovechkin, Kessel and Semin, but with 4-5 less games played.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 1, 2013)

Stars are Duck Hunting tonight on Stu Barnes night.    STUUUUU!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_v-OxDts7Fk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tiger (Apr 1, 2013)

Ducks better win tonight.
Wild and Hawks too.

They all need to win.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 1, 2013)

Law said:


> Ducks better win tonight.
> Wild and Hawks too.
> 
> They all need to win.



GO Flames:WOW


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2013)

Hawks need to win because of Law and because I want them to keep winning .......GET THAT HOME ICE ADVANTAGE!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2013)

Michal Handzus? 

Tell me a little about him  MCT


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 2, 2013)

^ 36 years old, hasn't played since March 18, and in the 28 games he's started for San Jose he's only had one goal. Maybe he'll be better with the Blackhawks and their explosive offense.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> ^ 36 years old, hasn't played since March 18, and in the 28 games he's started for San Jose he's only had one goal. Maybe he'll be better with the Blackhawks and their explosive offense.



Ugh............. sounds like the Hawks got garbage for a 4th round pick


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2013)

Law said:


> Your team had Handzus long before the Sharks did, lol
> 
> Basically, the Hawks are looking for depth to win the cup. Handzus has playoff experience, and he's a gritty older guy who can take faceoffs.
> 
> ...



Dammit, what a waste of a pick


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 2, 2013)

Sharks doing well against the Canucks.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 2, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Dammit, what a waste of a pick



Not if he helps them win the Cup in any way. If they still don't even make it to the Cup Finals, or Handzus never even plays in the playoffs...then yes.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 2, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Ugh............. sounds like the Hawks got garbage for a 4th round pick



Stars have wasted 2 3rd rounders this year on wasted trades(Cole, Morrow),  whats a 4th to complain about

the Stars sure played like it was April Fools.   Whitney even broke his stick in warmups(bad omen).    real bad taste by the team too,   said they would reveal new jerseys for next season,   idiot wearing a horse head and the Mooterus Jersey >>

Roy is on the chopping block already.  re-signing nogotiations are over.   Vancouver is the team mentioned

looks like Im just rooting for the Pens this year.   Don't care about the flack it gets,  Morrow deserves a cup


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2013)

Law said:


> Not if he helps them win the Cup in any way. If they still don't even make it to the Cup Finals, or Handzus never even plays in the playoffs...then yes.



Fine I"ll see what he contributes.



Kuwabara99 said:


> Stars have wasted 2 3rd rounders this year on wasted trades(Cole, Morrow),  whats a 4th to complain about
> 
> the Stars sure played like it was April Fools.   Whitney even broke his stick in warmups(bad omen).    real bad taste by the team too,   said they would reveal new jerseys for next season,   idiot wearing a horse head and the Mooterus Jersey >>
> 
> ...



DO NOT ROOT FOR THE PENS!!


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 2, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> DO NOT ROOT FOR THE PENS!!



kinda hard to root for a team who gets 8 goals on your own  

Roy traded for 2nd round pick and Kevin Connauton from the Canucks
Jagr is on the block now,  Boston likely

pretty much game over

dad isn't renewing next year.   single games likely

just tank for the best chance at Jones or McKinnon


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 2, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> what happened to your Red wings? We crushed them



Motivation


Jagr to Boston for 2 prospects and a pick.   hopefully its the same they asked for Iginla(they still haven't reported which)

Nystrom could be next as he is a UFA

I expect a half empty house next week against the Kings


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> Motivation
> 
> 
> Jagr to Boston for 2 prospects and a pick.   hopefully its the same they asked for Iginla(they still haven't reported which)
> ...



Nystrom probably is going to the Blackhawks, since they're looking to get better .


----------



## Mael (Apr 2, 2013)

Interesting...


----------



## Tiger (Apr 2, 2013)

Any team passing on one of the greats, even at his age, is stupid.

So Kuwabara - is Dallas throwing in the towel for sure? "We know we're not making the playoffs, let's get a better pick" ?


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 2, 2013)

Law said:


> So Kuwabara - is Dallas throwing in the towel for sure? "We know we're not making the playoffs, let's get a better pick" ?



yep.  not even renewing season tickets next year

Joe is a joke of a GM.   got a 4th and 5th round prospect for Jagr(the draft pick is still unknown)

at least with Roy we got a 2nd and a young D-man

the worst part of it the last 5 years,  we always blow our draft spot late with last min wins.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 2, 2013)

It's a matter of professional pride that they don't get a top 5 pick. Call it hubris, and it bites them every time.

Dallas and Calgary with their itchy trigger-fingers makes my hopes of the Oilers clawing their way past the Blues just a little higher.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 2, 2013)

Law said:


> It's a matter of professional pride that they don't get a top 5 pick. Call it hubris, and it bites them every time.
> 
> Dallas and Calgary with their itchy trigger-fingers makes my hopes of the Oilers clawing their way past the Blues just a little higher.



just hope you don't end at 8th.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 2, 2013)

You kidding? 8th is what I'm hoping for.

You think I want the kids to make the playoffs cuz I think we'll win?


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 2, 2013)

Law said:


> You kidding? 8th is what I'm hoping for.
> 
> You think I want the kids to make the playoffs cuz I think we'll win?



lol.   Im just saying the Hawks are totally different than the Canucks last year
the LA 8th place cup wont happen again for a long time


----------



## Mael (Apr 2, 2013)

I still laugh at how beta Winnipeg's division is.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 2, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> lol.   Im just saying the Hawks are totally different than the Canucks last year
> the LA 8th place cup wont happen again for a long time



Assuming the Hawks get to keep 1st 

Doesn't matter, I'm hoping they claw their way into 8th, then lose in 5.

*Experience is everything.*


----------



## Mael (Apr 2, 2013)

Just gotta bump those pesky Blues.

I'd prefer if the Red Wings got knocked off.  I find the claims from their fanbases annoying and also the wank from Scrubs.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 2, 2013)

Well yeah, actually. For me, best-case scenario...both the Wings and Blues start tanking, Oilers claim 7th, Blues keep 8th, Wings don't make the playoffs.

I'd lollerbate.


----------



## Mael (Apr 2, 2013)

Law said:


> Well yeah, actually. For me, best-case scenario...both the Wings and Blues start tanking, Oilers claim 7th, Blues keep 8th, Wings don't make the playoffs.
> 
> I'd lollerbate.



I can agree to that.  I have a soft spot for the Blues.

Screw the Wings though.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Apr 2, 2013)

Mael said:


> I still laugh at how beta Winnipeg's division is.



Yeah, what a joke. Wish the Lightning would just get a decent goalie and take their rightful place above the other junk in that division. I suppose Carolina was all right before the Ward injury, though.

Also, thought the Stars weren't sellers, Kuwa?  Not quite sure what they're doing either...they could take a playoff spot. Good goalie, decent defense, mix of young and veteran scoring. That's a good combination. If I were the GM, I would have gambled on a low seed and tried to take a shot at it. Not getting much in return for the trades anyway.

You don't know who Handzus is, Tom? He was on both our teams before lol. Are you a 2010er?


----------



## Tiger (Apr 2, 2013)

>Stamkos and St. Louis both in the top 5 in scoring every year.

>Lightning don't make playoffs.

A cardboard box in net should be enough for those two.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 2, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> .
> Also, thought the Stars weren't sellers, Kuwa?  Not quite sure what they're doing either...they could take a playoff spot. Good goalie, decent defense, mix of young and veteran scoring. That's a good combination. If I were the GM, I would have gambled on a low seed and tried to take a shot at it. Not getting much in return for the trades anyway.



decent defense?    maybe if you count Robidas/Dillon(Roby proly will get sent too despite 1 year left).   the rest is garbage

Kari is basically by himself.    Kari was the only good move in Joe's career as GM.    fire him,  fire the coach,  Hire Ruff so he can chew out players please


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2013)

Law said:


> Assuming the Hawks get to keep 1st
> 
> Doesn't matter, I'm hoping they claw their way into 8th, then lose in 5.
> 
> *Experience is everything.*



They probably won't  



DejaEntendu said:


> Yeah, what a joke. Wish the Lightning would just get a decent goalie and take their rightful place above the other junk in that division. I suppose Carolina was all right before the Ward injury, though.
> 
> Also, thought the Stars weren't sellers, Kuwa?  Not quite sure what they're doing either...they could take a playoff spot. Good goalie, decent defense, mix of young and veteran scoring. That's a good combination. If I were the GM, I would have gambled on a low seed and tried to take a shot at it. Not getting much in return for the trades anyway.
> 
> You don't know who Handzus is, Tom? He was on both our teams before lol. Are you a 2010er?



Nah not a 2010er, I barely got into the Hawks in 2008  

and that was when the Hawks were not good.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 2, 2013)

Ryan Clowe to NYR
Two 2nd rounders and a 3rd to SJS

What say you MCT?


----------



## Mael (Apr 2, 2013)

Peace, Penguins streak.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm glad that stupid Penguin streak is over. 

time to focus on the real teams like Bruins, Vancouver, Hawks, Ducks, and Sharks


----------



## Tiger (Apr 2, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> I'm glad that stupid Penguin streak is over.
> 
> time to focus on the *real teams* like Bruins, *Vancouver*, Hawks, Ducks, and Sharks



Is that right?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2013)

Law said:


> Is that right?



So which Canadian team should I add in there. Cause I really want Canada to have a great team


----------



## Tiger (Apr 3, 2013)

Hard to bet against Kadri and Lupul right now. And if the Oilers had played the first 30 games the way they've played the last 5-6, we'd be up there too.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Apr 3, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> decent defense?    maybe if you count Robidas/Dillon(Roby proly will get sent too despite 1 year left).   the rest is garbage
> 
> Kari is basically by himself.    Kari was the only good move in Joe's career as GM.    fire him,  fire the coach,  Hire Ruff so he can chew out players please



Awesome>great>good>decent<bad<horrible.

I'd say Stars are in the top 4/6 or top 20 teams for defense. Horrible logic, but it loosely works. All I'm saying is the Stars have a good enough team to make the playoffs and surprise people. You obviously thought so too or you wouldn't have said they weren't sellers a few weeks ago. I didn't want them to be sellers either. Don't latch onto the Penguins just yet. Stars or Yotes or Oilers could still get in as far as I'm concerned.

Also, I forgot the Capitals earlier. Lightning has beastly offense, but Capitals probably are the best current team in the division. I see them taking the division lead. Jets suck.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 3, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Awesome>great>good>decent<bad<horrible.
> 
> I'd say Stars are in the top 4/6 or top 20 teams for defense. Horrible logic, but it loosely works. All I'm saying is the Stars have a good enough team to make the playoffs and surprise people. You obviously thought so too or you wouldn't have said they weren't sellers a few weeks ago. I didn't want them to be sellers either. Don't latch onto the Penguins just yet. Stars or Yotes or Oilers could still get in as far as I'm concerned.



as long as Goligoski, Daley, Rome, Jordie Benn man the blue-line,  we leave Kari out to dry,  Ive seen way too many games with mistakes by them

now that we sent our top scorer away,  all we can do now is call up our AHLers despite them being #1 in the AHL right now,  just sent them Brett Ritchie(our top goal scoring prospect)

we traded Thomas Vincour to the Avs for Cameron Gaunce(physical D-man)
Vincour was a dud

congrats to the Coyotes.   beat down the champs

Im fine with the Pens streak being over if Otter was involved(got a goal):amazed
still miss him,   already traded Roy for 2nd and a prospect >>


----------



## DejaEntendu (Apr 3, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> congrats to the Coyotes.   beat down the champs



Thanks! Yeah, we...Yandled them, npnp.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 3, 2013)

haha nice

Stars at 7th pick at this moment,  come on lower teams,  start winning


----------



## DejaEntendu (Apr 3, 2013)

Good luck sucking more than Colorado. We're stuck with lower pixx


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 3, 2013)

lol.  congrats on 1000 posts

Jussi Jokinen to Pens for pick.    don't get to a shootout other teams

Kipper is staying,  Luongo too
Steve Mason a Flyer
Ben Bishop in Tampa
Gaborik to Columbus
Pominville to Minny

Sharks got Torres for a pick

also for the Coyotes,  Lombardi went to Ducks,   Sullivan to Devils(7th rounder)


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2013)

C'mon Hawks when do you clinch the division title


----------



## DejaEntendu (Apr 3, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> lol.  congrats on 1000 posts
> 
> Jussi Jokinen to Pens for pick.    don't get to a shootout other teams
> 
> ...



Wow, crazy amount of trades for everyone. I'm not sure how we're going to score goals. We were using AHL fill ins and our part time enforcer because we couldn't find 12 before, and now 3 just went to trades lulz. But I don't care, because TORRES IS GONE! HAHAHA. YOUR PROBLEM NOW, SHARKS. The fight for draft picks begins now, Kuwa!

Can't believe Gaborik left. Bunch of Rangers are on Columbus already, though. They're swamping teams.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Wow, crazy amount of trades for everyone. I'm not sure how we're going to score goals. We were using AHL fill ins and our part time enforcer because we couldn't find 12 before, and now 3 just went to trades lulz. But I don't care, because TORRES IS GONE! HAHAHA. YOUR PROBLEM NOW, SHARKS. The fight for draft picks begins now, Kuwa!
> 
> Can't believe Gaborik left. Bunch of Rangers are on Columbus already, though. They're swamping teams.



Coyotes first rounder for Saad


----------



## DejaEntendu (Apr 3, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Coyotes first rounder for Saad



lolwut? I don't want that crap! Plus, Coyotes trade our stuffz for pix, not the other way around. We're broke and rebuild every year. I'm loving this Torres trade. Third round pick and he's gone. Win-win.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> lolwut? I don't want that crap! Plus, Coyotes trade our stuffz for pix, not the other way around. We're broke and rebuild every year. I'm loving this Torres trade. Third round pick and he's gone. Win-win.



I know I kid bro 


so close to playoff time I would think the Hawks would have the division wrapped up.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Apr 3, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> I know I kid bro
> 
> 
> so close to playoff time I would think the Hawks would have the division wrapped up.



Not like anyone can catch them. Inevitability waits are better than uncertainty waits.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Not like anyone can catch them. Inevitability waits are better than uncertainty waits.



Guess that's true . 

Every victory could help them out


----------



## DejaEntendu (Apr 3, 2013)

LOL Bryzgalov ducked out of the way of a puck and allowed a goal. NBC analysts are being so rough on him. So funny.

Clowe looks good in his debut.  Fleury is cranky.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 4, 2013)

A lot of brawling in that Flyers-Canadians game.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Apr 4, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> A lot of brawling in that Flyers-Canadians game.



Philadelphia was involved. What did you expect?


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 4, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Philadelphia was involved. What did you expect?



True  


 Sharks on a roll


----------



## Takahashi (Apr 4, 2013)

Well, that was a humiliating loss


----------



## DejaEntendu (Apr 4, 2013)

Link removed

It says "goal of the year?" as the headline and its a 5 on 3.....He'd have to spread wings and fly into the goal to be goal of the year on a 5 on 3...


----------



## DejaEntendu (Apr 4, 2013)

Takahashi said:


> Well, that was a humiliating loss



Lol aw  Poor kid!


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 4, 2013)

Stars lose
Sharks, Flyers, Oilers win.

that top pick is inching closer

congrats on our new guy from the Boston trade:

first NHL goal



> The fight for draft picks begins now, Kuwa!




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59_7-glni0A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 4, 2013)

Caps now in 1st in the southeast division oh yeah ^^


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2013)

Way to take so long to post here Vespy 

At least post when your team loses too


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 4, 2013)

lets see....what helps the Stars chances at a top pick tonight

Pros:
Tampa Win
Caps Win
Flyers Win
Jackets Win

Cons:
Boston Win(though Im glad for Jagr-dozen goals from Mario and Steve)
Montreal Win

Possible Help:
Blues Win(sorry Brady^^)
Phoenix Win
Kings Win
Oilers Win


Stars keep losing while middle of pack and below win to pass us


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> lets see....what helps the Stars chances at a top pick tonight
> 
> Pros:
> Tampa Win
> ...



It's fine bro. Hawks are still in good position.


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 4, 2013)

The Caps have not been very good this year so did not want to disgrace this thread with my presence.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 4, 2013)

Im glad Ribs is doing well over there.    Eakin is gonna take time here

Blues got both the points.   Hawks got 1 though


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2013)

Vespy89 said:


> The Caps have not been very good this year so did not want to disgrace this thread with my presence.



Dude it's not that serious 

None of us mock each other for the team's failure or losses.

Well except for me 


That's cause of the Hawks hogging the points as Deja likes to say


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> Im glad Ribs is doing well over there.    Eakin is gonna take time here
> 
> Blues got both the points.   Hawks got 1 though



Wanted to sweep them but, all NHL teams have pride


----------



## DejaEntendu (Apr 5, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Dude it's not that serious
> 
> None of us mock each other for the team's failure or losses.
> 
> ...



Lol darn straight. Agree with you too; pretty annoying to be fair weathering. I'm glad the Caps turned things around, though. They're a way stronger team than the Jets.

Also, WHAT THE HECK, TOM!? PHOENIX DOES ITS JOB. VANCOUVER DOES ITS JOB. WHY COULDN'T YOU BEAT THE BLUES?!


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 5, 2013)

Sorry Oilers, we have a fifth straight division title we need to win 

lol at Capitals leading their division while having less points than the 9th place team, the Devils.


----------



## Mael (Apr 5, 2013)

Sadly I think whoever is in the playoffs in the West is going to get Black-Toma-hawked this year. 

It's up to the Eastern Conference, as usual, to bring the balance back.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 5, 2013)

Mael said:


> Sadly I think whoever is in the playoffs in the West is going to get Black-Toma-hawked this year.
> 
> It's up to the Eastern Conference, as usual, to bring the balance back.



pretty much

I like that sig of yours


----------



## DejaEntendu (Apr 5, 2013)

Mael said:


> Sadly I think whoever is in the playoffs in the West is going to get Black-Toma-hawked this year.
> 
> It's up to the Eastern Conference, as usual, to bring the balance back.



As if. There's way more western conferences teams that can beat the Hawks than eastern conference teams. The Hawks don't even have a win against the Ducks this season.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Lol darn straight. Agree with you too; pretty annoying to be fair weathering. I'm glad the Caps turned things around, though. They're a way stronger team than the Jets.
> 
> Also, WHAT THE HECK, TOM!? PHOENIX DOES ITS JOB. VANCOUVER DOES ITS JOB. WHY COULDN'T YOU BEAT THE BLUES?!




Cause the Blues didn't want to get swept  



Mael said:


> Sadly I think whoever is in the playoffs in the West is going to get Black-Toma-hawked this year.
> 
> It's up to the Eastern Conference, as usual, to bring the balance back.



I see what you did there


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 5, 2013)

>Come home from seeing 'Evil Dead' again.

>Sees Pavel Datsyuk score OT winner while giving Giggy a pat on the head.

Hell yeah.



*EDIT:*


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 6, 2013)

I don't think the Blackhawks are as invincible as they're being made out to be, and this isn't me speaking as a bitter rival, just common sense. No team is anywhere close to unbeatable, too many variables.

If you look at their season series with playoff teams, they haven't beaten the Ducks, they're even with the Canucks, Wild, and Oilers, and so on. And I know Crawford's numbers look good but he could still be exposed, there's a difference between regular season play and having one team that's analyzed the hell out of you coming at you again and again every night (and yes I realize that statement just contradicted my first statement).

Okay I'll admit it it's just me not wanting the Hawks to win


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 6, 2013)

Stars with a huge effort this time.  coach took them all out to the beach yesterday  xd

Alex Chiasson with his first ever goal 
Nystrom with the winner shorthanded
Big Mac(Lane MacDermit) with his 2nd straight goal(leads Jagr in the trade 2-1 lol)

good job Pens.   Jussi Jokinen in the shootout


----------



## DejaEntendu (Apr 6, 2013)

The Big Mumbo said:


> I don't think the Blackhawks are as invincible as they're being made out to be, and this isn't me speaking as a bitter rival, just common sense. No team is anywhere close to unbeatable, too many variables.
> 
> If you look at their season series with playoff teams, they haven't beaten the Ducks, they're even with the Canucks, Wild, and Oilers, and so on. And I know Crawford's numbers look good but he could still be exposed, there's a difference between regular season play and having one team that's analyzed the hell out of you coming at you again and again every night (and yes I realize that statement just contradicted my first statement).
> 
> Okay I'll admit it it's just me not wanting the Hawks to win



It's not just you. I don't have a problem with the Hawks, but I don't think they're invincible either. They sure looked it early in the season, but they are very beatable now. Crawford and Emery aren't as good as they were playing before. They're just a really strong team. I can't think of a team in the west that would lose in the Stanley cup finals to any eastern conference team, to be honest. Even the Canucks look like they could handle the Penguins or Bruins pretty easily.



			
				Kuwabara99 said:
			
		

> good job Pens. Jussi Jokinen in the shootout



Hush!!!  Penzrdum


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 6, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Hush!!!  Penzrdum



I know Jokinen well.  he played for my Stars and was shootout king


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2013)

The Big Mumbo said:


> I don't think the Blackhawks are as invincible as they're being made out to be, and this isn't me speaking as a bitter rival, just common sense. No team is anywhere close to unbeatable, too many variables.
> 
> If you look at their season series with playoff teams, they haven't beaten the Ducks, they're even with the Canucks, Wild, and Oilers, and so on. And I know Crawford's numbers look good but he could still be exposed, there's a difference between regular season play and having one team that's analyzed the hell out of you coming at you again and again every night (and yes I realize that statement just contradicted my first statement).
> 
> *Okay I'll admit it it's just me not wanting the Hawks to win *



You bastard 


I hope we face you guys in the post season


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 6, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> You bastard
> 
> 
> I hope we face you guys in the post season



ah yes.   Hawks/Canucks rivalry


----------



## DejaEntendu (Apr 6, 2013)

Congrats on the win, Tom.

Gotta win tonight. It'll put us in 9th at even games with the 10th and 11th.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> ah yes.   Hawks/Canucks rivalry











DejaEntendu said:


> Congrats on the win, Tom.
> 
> Gotta win tonight. It'll put us in 9th at even games with the 10th and 11th.



Thanks Deja

good luck to your yotes


----------



## Tiger (Apr 6, 2013)

Win 5 in a row, capped off with an 8-2 crushing of the FemalesFlames, then get outscored 8-1 in next two games.

I'm still not worried.


----------



## Takahashi (Apr 6, 2013)

Law said:


> Win 5 in a row, capped off with an 8-2 crushing of the *FemalesFlames*, then get outscored 8-1 in next two games.
> 
> I'm still not worried.



Oi!  I saw that 

Don't get too cocky now, or Karma's gonna give you 9th place.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2013)

Don't worry Oilers will fall soon


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 6, 2013)

good game so far for Flames and Canucks.   plenty of fights and goals

Phoenix is spanking Avs 4-0 after 2


----------



## DejaEntendu (Apr 6, 2013)

Success!!! Shutout on Smith's return and Johnson replaces LaBarbera as the backup. Life is good. Now die Blues and Red Wings.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 7, 2013)

Of that clump of teams in the West around the playoff cutoff mark the only one I can really confidently say will make the playoffs is the Blues. I'm pulling for them anyway, they've had a lot of bad luck this season.

Coyotes, Oilers, Wings, Wild, who knows, though I'll eat my hat if the Jackets sneak in there. They do have Gaborik now though!



DejaEntendu said:


> It's not just you. I don't have a problem with the Hawks, but I don't think they're invincible either. They sure looked it early in the season, but they are very beatable now. Crawford and Emery aren't as good as they were playing before. They're just a really strong team. I can't think of a team in the west that would lose in the Stanley cup finals to any eastern conference team, to be honest.* Even the Canucks look like they could handle the* Penguins or *Bruins pretty easily*.



Ack, I thought this two years ago, right up until Game 3, and yes, it still hurts


----------



## Tiger (Apr 7, 2013)

I wasn't mad, lol

I just hope the Blues leap over the Wings, and the Oilers string some more wins together.

Would love to see the Wings miss the playoffs. That's just...like seeing the Yankees miss the playoffs.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2013)

Law said:


> I wasn't mad, lol
> 
> I just hope the Blues leap over the Wings, and the Oilers string some more wins together.
> 
> Would love to see the Wings miss the playoffs. That's just...like seeing the Yankees miss the playoffs.




Oh good 


Blues beat the wings today so I'm sure at this point the Wings are going in the wrong direction.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 7, 2013)

Oilers play Ducks, Coyotes, Flames, Wild and Avalanche in the next 5.

My stance? If they get less than 6 points in those five games, they're out of contention.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2013)

Law said:


> Oilers play Ducks, Coyotes, Flames, Wild and Avalanche in the next 5.
> 
> My stance? If they get less than 6 points in those five games, they're out of contention.



I'm thinking  you lose to ducks , beat Yotes,  beat Flames, Lose to wild and win against avalanche


----------



## Tiger (Apr 7, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> I'm thinking  you lose to ducks , beat Yotes,  beat Flames, Lose to wild and win against avalanche



Wild is our worst opponent there, because they play like the Kings. If we get our shit together, we can beat the Ducks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2013)

Law said:


> Wild is our worst opponent there, because they play like the Kings. If we get our shit together, we can beat the Ducks.



I hope so man I hate the Ducks so much. Mostly cause we can't beat them


----------



## Takahashi (Apr 7, 2013)

Law said:


> I wasn't mad, lol



Really?  I thought you were too


----------



## DejaEntendu (Apr 7, 2013)

You guys are silly. Coyotes are taking the Wings' spot. Or Wild's if they get streaky again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2013)

Who knows who'll take the last spot 


the real drama is who will be first in the conference


----------



## Tiger (Apr 7, 2013)

Takahashi said:


> Really?  I thought you were too



Mad is a loose word, more like comically aggressive. Like you and I are arguing due to sibling rivalry, and he's like "Yeah, fuck him!" And we both turn on him, and go..."who do you think you're talkin to?"

That's how Edmonton and Calgary are, man. We hate each other as long as we're the only ones in the fight - but then both turn and shit on Vancouver as brothers


----------



## DejaEntendu (Apr 7, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Who knows who'll take the last spot
> 
> 
> the real drama is who will be first in the conference



That's not drama lol. Hawks have it to lose. And you all get in.

If Coyotes can win next one, they'll be one point behind Detroit with same games played. Please lose tomorrow, Mumbo!!!

And lolz. Ovechkin in beast mode. Tied with Stamkos for most goals in the league. Not sure where he's been the past few years, but the pace he's going these past few weeks has been crazy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> That's not drama lol. Hawks have it to lose. And you all get in.
> 
> If Coyotes can win next one, they'll be one point behind Detroit with same games played. Please lose tomorrow, Mumbo!!!
> 
> And lolz. Ovechkin in beast mode. Tied with Stamkos for most goals in the league. Not sure where he's been the past few years, but the pace he's going these past few weeks has been crazy.



I'm kidding bro


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 7, 2013)

Good game by your Stars *Kuwabara*


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 7, 2013)

Another solid win by my Caps tonight 42 points and Ovi is on a roll hopefully they can keep it up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2013)

How are your panthers doing MCT?


----------



## DejaEntendu (Apr 8, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> I'm kidding bro



Your smugness displeases me. Give me four points and your sins shall be redeemed.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 8, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> Good game by your Stars *Kuwabara*



thanks

if only we played Alex Chiasson earlier in the season

as for another prospect we have:



sick goals


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 8, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> How are your panthers doing MCT?



They're doing poorly  

They did beat one of those Canadian teams recently  Winnepig I think.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Your smugness displeases me. Give me four points and your sins shall be redeemed.





If I give you four points , the Ducks will have a shot at first overall in the western 


I was joking about the smugness  



MCTDread said:


> They're doing poorly
> 
> They did beat one of those Canadian teams recently  Winnepig I think.




Winnipeg seems like a fodder team.


----------



## Takahashi (Apr 8, 2013)

Law said:


> Mad is a loose word, more like comically aggressive. Like you and I are arguing due to sibling rivalry, and he's like "Yeah, fuck him!" And we both turn on him, and go..."who do you think you're talkin to?"
> 
> That's how Edmonton and Calgary are, man. We hate each other as long as we're the only ones in the fight - *but then both turn and shit on Vancouver as brothers*



True, true


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2013)

Fine I'll never get into that fight again 


You guys better not talk shit about Vancouver, only Hawks fans can


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 8, 2013)

Notice two referees fall  

when did this happen ?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2013)

Glad the Hawks clinched a playoff spot yesterday


----------



## DejaEntendu (Apr 9, 2013)

Smith stops 40 of 41 and we can't win.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 9, 2013)

xfd



Ducks fans with signs calling Schultz, Judas
so mean


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 9, 2013)

Shadows are in 5th I think. Excellent


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 10, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Smith stops 40 of 41 and we can't win.



Pretty sure the 19 shots part was the problem. Schneider is starting to enter Vezina conversations, it'll take more than that.



Tom Brady said:


> Fine I'll never get into that fight again
> 
> 
> You guys better not talk shit about Vancouver, only Hawks fans can



As much as everyone love to talk shit about Vancouver, them Albertans were probably the first


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 10, 2013)

oh that Ray Whitney.  2 goals tonight vs LA

nice 5-1 win on Belfour night.   shame though,  Kari got hurt.  Bachman stoned em all


oooh the fun has been doubled!



Phil Kessel's sister


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2013)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Pretty sure the 19 shots part was the problem. Schneider is starting to enter Vezina conversations, it'll take more than that.
> 
> 
> 
> As much as everyone love to talk shit about Vancouver, them Albertans were probably the first



True that sir 


Sorry for all the shit talk, Vancouver fans annoyed me last time they played the Hawks in the playoffs


----------



## DejaEntendu (Apr 10, 2013)

Yotes, Oilers tonight, Law. I think it's safe to say the loser doesn't get tickets to the big show. Best of luckkkkkkk.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Apr 11, 2013)

Success. Wings lose tomorrow and it's one back at even games. Need Sharks and Hawks to beat the Wings down the standings, please!


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 11, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Success. Wings lose tomorrow and it's one back at even games. Need Sharks and Hawks to beat the Wings down the standings, please!



 Sharks beat them today in OT


----------



## DejaEntendu (Apr 12, 2013)

I should have specified...do it in regulation!  But half effort is appreciated. Tom, you're up next.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 12, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> I should have specified...do it in regulation!  But half effort is appreciated. Tom, you're up next.



Blackhawks destroyed them last time


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh stop it Whitney

2-0 on Preds

Edit:  3-1 now

Edit2: 4-1 Stars.   Chiasson has 4 goals in his 5 games playing for us.  what a prospect

Coyotes score!


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 12, 2013)

pardon my double post

Alex Chaisson has 2 goals.   5 in his first 5 NHL games.  insane
Stars up 5-1 now

Wings up on Hawks

EDIT:  5-2 win by Stars.  1 point from 8th.   come on Hawks!   come back and win to help us


----------



## DejaEntendu (Apr 13, 2013)

Lol, bad night for Yotes'. Looks like the Stars have a better chance of getting in now. I hope one of our teams make it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 13, 2013)

sorry about that over time win Kuwa , Deja


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 13, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> sorry about that over time win Kuwa , Deja



its ok.   we beat the Sharks tonight,  we all tied up

Hatcher night


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 13, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> its ok.   we beat the Sharks tonight,  we all tied up
> 
> Hatcher night



can't wait to play your Stars in the playoffs


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 13, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> its ok.   we beat the Sharks tonight,  we all tied up
> 
> Hatcher night



 Damn your Stars


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 14, 2013)

sorry.   it was a tough game for both sides.   very cautious after the first period

Stars are finally in 8th place

the end got rough on the final faceoff.   glass also got cracked 

lookie what I got in the plaza outside:



Jere Lehtinen signed my Stanley Cup video:


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 14, 2013)

Aw man, we were 7 seconds away from keeping the streak alive, but it ends at 18-0-2 against Colorado. First regulation loss against the Avalanche since October 3, 2009.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Apr 14, 2013)

Congrats on 8th place and the signature, Kuwa. That's really cool.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2013)

sweet Blackhawks signed Drew Leblanc for a one year deal 




> CHICAGO -- The Chicago Blackhawks agreed to terms on a one-year contract with St. Cloud State's Drew LeBlanc on Friday, the same day the forward won the Hobey Baker Award given to the nation's top college hockey player.
> 
> LeBlanc had 13 goals and 37 assists in 42 games this season with St. Cloud State, helping lead the Huskies to their first Frozen Four appearance.
> 
> ...



our talented young roster grows :WOW


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 14, 2013)

My Caps have 48 points now 51 points should wrap up the southeast division crown and the 3rd seed


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2013)

Blackhawks keep winning 2-0  against Blues

going face to face with Pens for best overall record in the NHL


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 14, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> sweet Blackhawks signed Drew Leblanc for a one year deal
> 
> our talented young roster grows :WOW



Hobey Baker players are pretty cursed.  My Stars have had duds when drawing them(Junior Lessard)

your guys have my Stars tomorrow in a back to back.   and watch out for our 2nd rounder Alex Chiasson.   6 goals in 6 games


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> Hobey Baker players are pretty cursed.  My Stars have had duds when drawing them
> 
> your guys have my Stars tomorrow in a back to back.   and watch out for our 2nd rounder Alex Chiasson.   6 goals in 6 games



a playoff preview? 


even though Crawford and Emery are both starting to pitch a lot of shutouts


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 14, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> a playoff preview?
> 
> 
> even though Crawford and Emery are both starting to pitch a lot of shutouts



nah.  we want 7th at least.   we like hunting Ducks


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 14, 2013)

so if the Playoffs started now the Sharks would play the Kings....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> nah.  we want 7th at least.   we like hunting Ducks



I hope you guys get the 7th seed


----------



## DejaEntendu (Apr 14, 2013)

Stars get 7th. Yotes get 8th. Hawks/Yotes rematch.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Stars get 7th. Yotes get 8th. Hawks/Yotes rematch.



No thanks , I'm hoping we can face you guys and eliminate you from making it to the post season so we can face the Red wings.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 14, 2013)

Someone please knock out the Blues


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> Someone please knock out the Blues



Already beat them today


----------



## Tiger (Apr 15, 2013)

Can't even beat the Flames who are dressing half an AHL team when we have only one real injury.

Pack it in Oiler fans. That was the nail in the coffin.

Also, the effort put in was deserving of the reception the crowd gave them on home ice. Only so many times they can be interviewed as saying "My performance was unacceptable" and then not do anything differently the next game. Just so people know, who may not be in a pure hockey town: We don't boo when our team loses, even if losing badly. We boo when our team doesn't seem to give a shit on the ice.

Any _shift_ the Oilers have in the next few games where they fail to do one of two things: 1) shoot the puck on net, and/or 2) finish a hit, is a failure and should result in a minute of bag-skate for each shift.

There comes a time when a soft-spoken coach needs to start getting pissed off.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Apr 15, 2013)

Law said:


> Can't even beat the Flames who are dressing half an AHL team when we have only one real injury.
> 
> Pack it in Oiler fans. That was the nail in the coffin.
> 
> ...



Honestly think all those number one picks and other superstars just have rolled through life and just expected to remain top dogs without trying. Once they realize they aren't the best in their new league and whip into shape, they'll be awesome. Combined with the fact that they are probably thinking they won't make the playoffs, the effort level can't be expected to be high. It should be, but we all know it doesn't work like that. It's unfortunate, but I guess it's another wait until next year.

Same for Coyotes it seems. Four out now I think. Couldn't beat Calgary either.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Honestly think all those number one picks and other superstars just have rolled through life and just expected to remain top dogs without trying. Once they realize they aren't the best in their new league and whip into shape, they'll be awesome. Combined with the fact that they are probably thinking they won't make the playoffs, the effort level can't be expected to be high. It should be, but we all know it doesn't work like that. It's unfortunate, but I guess it's another wait until next year.
> 
> Same for Coyotes it seems. Four out now I think. Couldn't beat Calgary either.



Honestly I hope Coyotes don't make it, I have a lot of respect for your Yotes that if they were the 8th  seed I'd be scared of an upset


----------



## DejaEntendu (Apr 15, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Honestly I hope Coyotes don't make it, I have a lot of respect for your Yotes that if they were the 8th  seed I'd be scared of an upset



Yeah, wouldn't worry about that. Start preparing for the Stars, Wild, or Wings.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Yeah, wouldn't worry about that. Start preparing for the Stars, Wild, or Wings.



I would 

I saw what they did last year 

well with Wings we have owned them 

Stars or Wild shall be a tough cookie


----------



## DejaEntendu (Apr 15, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> I would
> 
> I saw what they did last year
> 
> ...



I'd hope for the Wings if I were you. It's the Datsyuk and Howard show over there. Besides occasional goals from Brunner and Zetterburg as well, there's really nothing on that team.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> I'd hope for the Wings if I were you. It's the Datsyuk and Howard show over there. Besides occasional goals from Brunner and Zetterburg as well, there's really nothing on that team.



I do hope for the wings 

Dallas and Minnesota are tougher .


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 15, 2013)

good game so far.  
2-1 Hawks with 3rd left

glad my Stars aren't allowing the 8-1 fiasco with this group

finally Benn has a goal again

been a tough day for me watching news on the Boston bombing

EDIT:  tie game.  Benn again^^


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> good game so far.
> 2-1 Hawks with 3rd left
> 
> glad my Stars aren't allowing the 8-1 fiasco with this group
> ...



We need to rough up Benn 

Kidding bro .


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 15, 2013)

bah.  lost 5-2

we needed Benn to wake up;   he only has 10 goals so far

this was pretty much the throwaway game,  we need to beat everyone else now


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> bah.  lost 5-2
> 
> we needed Benn to wake up;   he only has 10 goals so far
> 
> this was pretty much the throwaway game,  we need to beat everyone else now



Great game bro


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 15, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Great game bro



thanks.   this team has def gotten better.   got the Canucks next
Kari should be healthy by Thursday


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> thanks.   this team has def gotten better.   got the Canucks next
> Kari should be healthy by Thursday



Good luck with the rest of your schedule


next up is the Yotes


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 15, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Good luck with the rest of your schedule
> 
> 
> next up is the Yotes



Mike Smith is not a happy camper.   he could steal a game


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 15, 2013)

Let's kill dem Coyotes! 

The Panthers are dead to me... For now


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 15, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> The Panthers are dead to me... For now



awww  I still like them kitties


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 15, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> awww  I still like them *kitties*



Nuff said


----------



## DejaEntendu (Apr 16, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> Mike Smith is not a happy camper.   he could steal a game



He wasn't in net vs. the Sharks. No idea why we insist on using LaBarbera. His save percentage this year doesn't come close to explaining how he plays...he's like the least clutch goalie ever. Always finds a way to ruin games whether it's a 4-0 loss or blowing it last second. I think he's like .919 but 2-6 or something....explain that lol. We have a really good third string goalie but continue to hold on to LaBarbera. Our third string, Johnson has allowed 0, 1, and 2 in his three starts and wins.

Playoffs are obviously a lost cause, but still going to actively root against the Hawks for rivalry purposes! Hate how it's going to be blacked out and I'm going to have to listen to Olchyk and Foley. Every time the goalie makes a save, I think Foley's going to have a seizure.

Anyway, ready for playoffs, should be fun. Pulling for the Stars as my horse in the race if they make it in. ^^ Columbus looks like they might sneak in, though.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 16, 2013)

Bring on the Kings


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2013)

A baseball team showing support for Bostonians


WE'RE WITH YOU BOSTON!!


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 16, 2013)

Beating the Leafs 4-0 going into the 3rd period Ovi is on fire.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 17, 2013)

Sharks building momentum.... Nothing like beating the Kings


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> Sharks building momentum.... Nothing like beating the Kings



don't worry, we face you guys again 

still gotta face Law's Oilers

Deja's Yotes,

the Blues


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 17, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> don't worry, we face you guys again
> 
> still gotta face Law's Oilers
> 
> ...



 It's war then!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> It's war then!



Pretty sure you'll win, no way do the Hawks sweep the series 

Also looks like NHL gonna add 6 outdoor games




> he NHL is in the final planning stages of its much-anticipated series of outdoor stadium games next season with six outdoor contests set to take place in football and baseball stadiums across North America, sources familiar with the plan confirmed to ESPN.com Tuesday.
> 
> The series will start with the annual Winter Classic, recently confirmed for Ann Arbor, Mich., on Jan. 1, 2014, and will continue with games in Los Angeles, New York, Chicago and Vancouver.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 18, 2013)

Rangers getting 2 games is a joke

why not do Minnesota/Dallas


----------



## DejaEntendu (Apr 18, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> Rangers getting 2 games is a joke
> 
> why not do Minnesota/Dallas



The bigger joke is that they count as away games when they are playing in their own city.

Just tired of the same 10 or so teams getting all the press with this crap. Want to build fan bases? Feature Columbus or Nashville or Florida or Phoenix or Tampa Bay or some other team that never gets any credit in these special games. So freaking sick of Boston and Pittsburgh on tv every day.

Not sure how Ducks and Kings is going to work in that climate either.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm hyped about the Pens vs Hawks at Soldier Field 


but otherwise I agree with you guys


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 18, 2013)

interesting about the outdoor games 

I bought my first NHL hat ever. A New Era San Jose Sharks hat


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2013)

Hawks clinched home ice for western conference playoffs 

Just need the overall and the Hawks have their next goal done


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you NHL Network  I rarely get the chance to watch the Sharks.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 19, 2013)

watch highlights and at 1:24

such an enjoyable game on Zubov night.   even Dirk Nowitzki was in the building^^


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 19, 2013)

^ 

 Sharks with a 6-1 win.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Apr 19, 2013)

Was looking(and hoping immensely hard) to see if NHL14 would be on the wii-u now that Nintendo has an hd console, and while being majorly let down that it won't be, I did find the stupid title for an article ever:

Stream

Thank you, yahoo. Whenever I feel stupid, I just browse through your articles and feed better about myself.  I know the author doesn't genuinely believe Brandon Yip has a chance to be on the cover, but even putting it as a possibility in the title is beyond ridiculous. The guy isn't even top 5 or 10 on his near last place team. Freaking Raffi Torres has a better chance at getting on the cover. We all know it's going to be someone like Crosby or Nash...big star from a big market.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 19, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Was looking(and hoping immensely hard) to see if NHL14 would be on the wii-u now that Nintendo has an hd console, and while being majorly let down that it won't be, I did find the stupid title for an article ever:
> 
> Stream
> 
> Thank you, yahoo. Whenever I feel stupid, I just browse through your articles and feed better about myself.  I know the author doesn't genuinely believe Brandon Yip has a chance to be on the cover, but even putting it as a possibility in the title is beyond ridiculous. The guy isn't even top 5 or 10 on his near last place team. Freaking Raffi Torres has a better chance at getting on the cover. We all know it's going to be someone like Crosby or Nash...big star from a big market.



Remember that one year they had Kane and Toews in back to back years?


----------



## DejaEntendu (Apr 19, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Remember that one year they had Kane and Toews in back to back years?



Yeah, and then Kane punched a cab driver and went jailbaiting in back to back years. lolol, jkjk.  Sort of just kidding at least...sort of not lol.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 19, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Yeah, and then Kane punched a cab driver and went jailbaiting in back to back years. lolol, jkjk.  Sort of just kidding at least...sort of not lol.



Kane is a dick not gonna lie


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 20, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Kane is a dick not gonna lie



funny considering Kane is the only player I like on the Hawks
not a Toews fan


dang Blues.   Stars need to win out now.   course we wouldn't have this problem if Chiasson wasn't injured vs the Hawks


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 20, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> funny considering Kane is the only player I like on the Hawks
> not a Toews fan
> 
> 
> dang Blues.   Stars need to win out now.   course we wouldn't have this problem if Chiasson wasn't injured vs the Hawks



Toews looks like a jerk but actually is rather shy 


don't worry we face the Blues so our Hawks could help out


----------



## DejaEntendu (Apr 20, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Toews looks like a jerk but actually is rather shy
> 
> 
> don't worry we face the Blues so our Hawks could help out



I used to not like Toews, but he's growing on me. He's a good captain and such. I really should dislike Toews and Kane forever because of that bat signal commercial they do for Chevy or whatever it is. Drives me crazy to see "Captain Serious"  running around in a cape to sell cars.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 20, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> I used to not like Toews, but he's growing on me. He's a good captain and such. I really should dislike Toews and Kane forever because of that bat signal commercial they do for Chevy or whatever it is. Drives me crazy to see "Captain Serious"  running around in a cape to sell cars.



but dude, they gotta make money besides from playing 

I know it's super ridiculous commercials though


----------



## Tiger (Apr 20, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> but dude, they gotta make money besides from playing



No they fucking don't. 

Be serious. They should be giving most of their money to starving kids, let alone _needing_ to make more.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Apr 20, 2013)

Law said:


> No they fucking don't.
> 
> Be serious. They should be giving most of their money to starving kids, let alone _needing_ to make more.



Lol yes, thank you. A thousand times this. If they put 1/10th of what they make in a savings account and blew the other 9/10ths on hos, they'd still be set for life.

Good game, Tom. That shootout was so sexy. Boedker, Kane, and Schlemko's shots were all awesome. We got lucky with the post on Hossa's shot, though. Crawford is horrible in shootouts. I think he's legitimately scared of Boedker in overtime. I think it's funny Schlemko has never taken a shootout attempt in his life, Tippett puts him in, and he scores. That was ballsy.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 20, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Lol yes, thank you. A thousand times this. If they put 1/10th of what they make in a savings account and blew the other 9/10ths on hos, they'd still be set for life.
> 
> Good game, Tom. That shootout was so sexy. Boedker, Kane, and Schlemko's shots were all awesome. We got lucky with the post on Hossa's shot, though. Crawford is horrible in shootouts. I think he's legitimately scared of Boedker in overtime. I think it's funny Schlemko has never taken a shootout attempt in his life, Tippett puts him in, and he scores. That was ballsy.



congrats on the win!

xd  Leafs in playoffs first time since 04


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 21, 2013)

Its nice seeing the Maple Leafs make the playoffs.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 21, 2013)

New Jersey skinny my Panthers

:amazed San Jose


----------



## DejaEntendu (Apr 21, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> congrats on the win!
> 
> xd  Leafs in playoffs first time since 04



Thanks! Not even Kathryn Tappen pronouncing Radim Vrbata's name as "Robin Vrbeta" in highlights ruined it for me. Pretty happy. 

Leafs are funny. It'll be interesting to see how they do. They'll probably be confused and not know what to do. If there's a tie after 60 minutes, they'll send four guys out, and start getting ready for a shootout five minutes later before some explains to them how playoffs work.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 21, 2013)

We clinched the same day as the Leafs. Canucks-Leafs final. It's destiny, I'm telling you 

Anyway we beat the Wings for you, sorry it was in a shootout though. Believe me I want to see them miss the playoffs as much as you do.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 21, 2013)

gotta beat the Kings today.  its a must


----------



## DejaEntendu (Apr 21, 2013)

The Big Mumbo said:


> We clinched the same day as the Leafs. Canucks-Leafs final. It's destiny, I'm telling you
> 
> Anyway we beat the Wings for you, sorry it was in a shootout though. Believe me I want to see them miss the playoffs as much as you do.



I'll take what I can get. Much appreciated. ^^


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2013)

Law said:


> No they fucking don't.
> 
> Be serious. They should be giving most of their money to starving kids, let alone _needing_ to make more.







then when you work you should be giving most of your money to starving kids too 

Athletes have a right to make more money if they choose to.  Just cause you work in one job doesn't mean you're not allowed to go make some more in another. 





DejaEntendu said:


> Lol yes, thank you. A thousand times this. If they put 1/10th of what they make in a savings account and blew the other 9/10ths on hos, they'd still be set for life.
> 
> Good game, Tom. That shootout was so sexy. Boedker, Kane, and Schlemko's shots were all awesome. We got lucky with the post on Hossa's shot, though. Crawford is horrible in shootouts. I think he's legitimately scared of Boedker in overtime. I think it's funny Schlemko has never taken a shootout attempt in his life, Tippett puts him in, and he scores. That was ballsy.



Just cause they'd be set for life doesn't mean they should try to make more. It keeps them motivated and not be complacent with where they are . 

Great game sir


----------



## Tiger (Apr 21, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> then when you work you should be giving most of your money to starving kids too
> 
> Athletes have a right to make more money if they choose to.  Just cause you work in one job doesn't mean you're not allowed to go make some more in another.



If I made millions, you're damned right I should and would be. You're barking up the wrong tree, Mr. ubercapitalist. No matter what table you try and turn on me, you won't catch me up. I've thought about this astronomically more than you have, guaranteed.

We're not talking about two people, where one makes 30k/year and one makes 50k. We're talking about people making 0k/year and others making 10 million per year.

So kindly fuck off. Anyone who defends that shit is a fucking asshole, end of story.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 21, 2013)

After the Blue Jackets San Jose plays Stars, Coyotes, and Kings....  we shall win them all!


----------



## DejaEntendu (Apr 21, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> then when you work you should be giving most of your money to starving kids too
> 
> Athletes have a right to make more money if they choose to.  Just cause you work in one job doesn't mean you're not allowed to go make some more in another.
> 
> ...



My point was really just that athletes don't have to take advertising gigs, etc., because of how high their salaries are; not that they shouldn't be able to. They absolutely should be able to. Although, if they are making more and exerting little effort, they probably should give a fraction of it away, if not for anything more than good publicity to keep people like Law and I from complaining  Oprah gives away like .000001% and people love her because she chooses her philanthropy wisely, with good publicity in mind.

We should keep the conversation civil, btwbtw. I don't think Tom is a raging capitalist to the point of wanting starving people to die ; only arguing the right for athletes to be compensated for a service only they can provide.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> My point was really just that athletes don't have to take advertising gigs, etc., because of how high their salaries are; not that they shouldn't be able to. They absolutely should be able to. Although, if they are making more and exerting little effort, they probably should give a fraction of it away, if not for anything more than good publicity to keep people like Law and I from complaining  Oprah gives away like .000001% and people love her because she chooses her philanthropy wisely, with good publicity in mind.
> 
> We should keep the conversation civil, btwbtw. I don't think Tom is a raging capitalist to the point of wanting starving people to die ; only arguing the right for athletes to be compensated for a service only they can provide.



I don't want kids to die I'm just thinking that athletes have a right to do advertising and other en devours for money if they wish. Law is saying they shouldn't and I'm trying to say athletes have a right to. 

You can't really force athletes to use their money for good, it makes it kinda forced and shameless that they're just doing it so you and Law don't complain.

Some athletes want to help good causes and that's what makes charity amazing. Those that do it because they want to , not because they have to.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2013)

Law said:


> If I made millions, you're damned right I should and would be. You're barking up the wrong tree, Mr. ubercapitalist. No matter what table you try and turn on me, you won't catch me up. I've thought about this astronomically more than you have, guaranteed.
> 
> We're not talking about two people, where one makes 30k/year and one makes 50k. We're talking about people making 0k/year and others making 10 million per year.
> 
> So kindly fuck off. Anyone who defends that shit is a fucking asshole, end of story.



Not everyone is like you Law. 

You're turning charity into taxes now because we're all forced to pay taxes, so now athletes are forced to pay for charities because they are making more than the common man?

Dude I respect your opinions, I don't know why you're acting like I'm an asshole.  They worked hard for their money and for their position as a product and therefore can sell themselves to companies to make more profit.


Telling me to fuck off and calling me an asshole. Seriously man , you're taking this personal.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Apr 21, 2013)

Watched the Stars' game tonight, Kuwa. Ridiculous lol. So many goals reviewed....really fishy officiating. The Kings' broadcast was driving me crazy. Every time the Kings got near the net in overtime, the announcer said, "OOOOH, he could have ended the game right there!!!" No kidding....what does he think sudden death overtime means? Also, really not understanding why people think Doughty is an elite defenseman. He was barely playing basic defense; couldn't keep the puck in the blue line almost every play.

Edit: Ouch, some guy on Calgary looks like he got his nose broken horribly in a fight. That's not good. :s


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 22, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> After the Blue Jackets San Jose plays Stars, Coyotes, and Kings....  we shall win them all!



after blowing that tie in the last mins with the Jackets I think not.   Stars need that win more than you   

Kings got like 6 power plays.   that's really fair.    tied with Wings now.   have to win all 3 games now


----------



## DejaEntendu (Apr 22, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> after blowing that tie in the last mins with the Jackets I think not.   Stars need that win more than you
> 
> Kings got like 6 power plays.   that's really fair.    tied with Wings now.   have to win all 3 games now



If the Coyotes win tonight, it's a three way tie for ninth with even games played, I believe. Stars/Wings/Yotes. And keep in mind, Columbus still has a game in hand. So, whoever can win their 46th game can be a point out.

Edit: so over

How am I supposed to choose between Kessler and Burrows? Honestly, any other player...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey guys 


so tonight the Hawks can clinch the President's Trophy with a win and Penguins regulation loss.

I don't care about the trophy but home field ice throughout the playoffs sounds nice


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 22, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> If the Coyotes win tonight, it's a three way tie for ninth with even games played, I believe. Stars/Wings/Yotes. And keep in mind, Columbus still has a game in hand. So, whoever can win their 46th game can be a point out.
> 
> Edit: Link removed
> 
> How am I supposed to choose between Kessler and Burrows? Honestly, any other player...



anyone but Burrows is what I pick  lol

GO COYOTES!   BEAT DETROIT   *HOWLS*


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2013)

Dat Kuwa howl 


Kinda hope they don't beat detroit though

I'd rather see the Blues out


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 22, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Dat Kuwa howl
> 
> 
> Kinda hope they don't beat detroit though
> ...



so you can get the Wings and sweep em on their way out of the West?  :amazed


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> so you can get the Wings and sweep em on their way out of the West?  :amazed



Yes 


I take the Blues serious


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 22, 2013)

dang Wings up 3-0


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 22, 2013)

It's weird wanting my Flyers to lose for the better pick chances, I keep getting all worked up when they miss scoring chances, then go "Oh, wait, nevermind."

Can't wait til a Bryz-less next season.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 22, 2013)

no help Coyotes.   thanks^^


lolz Green Men in Vancouver greeting the Hawk in the box:amazed


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> no help Coyotes.   thanks^^
> 
> 
> lolz Green Men in Vancouver greeting the Hawk in the box:amazed



Vancouver spanking us 


Well played Big G


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 23, 2013)

give that ref an assist to Carcillo


----------



## DejaEntendu (Apr 23, 2013)

That loss was embarrassing. Thanks for the howlin', though. Hope the rest of you enjoy your team's runs. I'm kinda pulling for Columbus for giggles. I don't really want to say anything because I jinx teams, but the Caps look insanely strong lately. I think the Pens might be up for an upset in the East. Caps/Hawks final wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 23, 2013)

Alright my Caps are in at the 3rd seed everything from here on in is just gravy i'm just gonna enjoy the ride now and enjoy the playoffs.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 23, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> That loss was embarrassing. Thanks for the howlin', though. Hope the rest of you enjoy your team's runs. I'm kinda pulling for Columbus for giggles. I don't really want to say anything because I jinx teams, but the Caps look insanely strong lately. I think the Pens might be up for an upset in the East. Caps/Hawks final wouldn't surprise me.



I'm rooting for Pens vs  Hawks Final


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 23, 2013)

Florida won against the Rangers!?


 This pleases me


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 24, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> Florida won against the Rangers!?
> 
> 
> This pleases me



I know!   Im gonna laugh so hard if the Jets squeak past the Rangers for 8th.  OMG Torts is gonna have a heart attack from cussing the media out:amazed


Stars playing the choke game once again.   They better win the last 2 at home cause I will be there.   If Benn wants to be captain next year,  he better step his ass up.  I hear Chiasson will be back for the game.  Joe was a moron for not using him instead of Reilly Smith early in the season.  Its a joke when your AHL team is #1 and you don't make the playoffs

that's it for the Stars in the Pacific.   good riddance. the only team in that group I can respect is Phoenix(Tippett and Smith)   all the other teams can LOOZE.    Gotta give a proper sendoff to Columbus and Detroit on their way to the East.

Cheapshot Diver


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Apr 24, 2013)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## DejaEntendu (Apr 24, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> I'm rooting for Pens vs  Hawks Final



No.

/10charmander


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 24, 2013)

Good game *Kuwabara*


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 24, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> No.
> 
> /10charmander





why do you hate us?


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 24, 2013)

only a few cheapshots late.  still hate what he did to Phoenix last year in the playoffs


----------



## Kiao (Apr 24, 2013)

Anyone else besides me think that Montreal has a shot at the cup ?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 24, 2013)

Kiao said:


> Anyone else besides me think that Montreal has a shot at the cup ?



Um............. if they can beat the Pens, Caps, and Boston and then either beat Vancouver, Hawks, or Ducks, um.........

Nope


----------



## DejaEntendu (Apr 24, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> why do you hate us?



I don't. The Pens are just a stupid choice. They're undisciplined group of egos besides their new additions from the Flames and Stars.




			
				Kiao said:
			
		

> Anyone else besides me think that Montreal has a shot at the cup ?



Absolutely not. It's all about momentum, and Montreal has been like 0-35423535 since they clinched. I think Caps have the biggest chance of surprising people. Ducks look like they're on the decline as well. Everything else should go as expected.




			
				Kuwabara99 said:
			
		

> http://www.tsn.ca/nhl/story/?id=421582
> 
> only a few cheapshots late. still hate what he did to Phoenix last year in the playoffs



I'm not even angry about that series. He's just an annoying player. Hard to think of a less deserving captain to raise the cup. It's unfortunate. Stupid diver.

This Sharks game is bittersweet; destroying them thus far, but in the end, doesn't matter at all lol.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 24, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> I don't. The Pens are just a stupid choice. They're undisciplined group of egos besides their new additions from the Flames and Stars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guess that's true 

So it's either caps or bruins vs Hawks or Vancouver?


----------



## DejaEntendu (Apr 25, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Guess that's true
> 
> So it's either caps or bruins vs Hawks or Vancouver?



I'd say Pens or Caps vs. Hawks or I dunno... I don't want Pens, though. 

Congrats on the president's trophy.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 25, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Absolutely not. It's all about momentum, and Montreal has been like 0-35423535 since they clinched. I think Caps have the biggest chance of surprising people. Ducks look like they're on the decline as well. Everything else should go as expected.


I don't think regular season momentum has much of an effect on the playoffs. There are teams that have shit the bed in the home stretch and done great in the playoffs. Momentum alone can't carry you through two months, there's too many ups and downs between then and now.

That said, I also don't think Montreal has a shot at the Cup, simply because they're not that good lol.

Anyway, I seriously think the Blues are going to do something special this year, I think they really fit the brand of hockey that's hot right now, and I could see them taking down anyone in the West, including the Hawks.

In the East Caps look impressive now but I don't know, they've looked impressive going into the playoffs before...I think they'll fall victim to the same problems as before. I kind of think Boston's going to be the one to come out of the East. Pittsburgh looks all good and everything except I just keep remembering what happened to them last year. So anyway if I had to pick a final I'd say Blues/Bruins. The League clearly wants Pens/Hawks since that's one of the outdoor games next year, lol, but they won't get their way.

Anyway, I'm awaiting to see who our first round opponent is. It's between the Sharks, Kings, and Blues. I'm hoping for the Sharks, I think we're pretty much hooped against the other two. I don't have much faith in the Canucks winning this year, I do want to get out of the first round though.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 25, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> I don't. The Pens are just a stupid choice. They're undisciplined group of egos besides their new additions from the Flames and Stars.



funny considering those new additions are helping them win without Crosby and Malkin not producing,  just think having 100%  and with all those former Stars on the team,  you can call them the Pittsburgh Stars  lol

I still think Ovi is a jerk.   He's lucky to have Riberio helping him

Stars death number is now 1 point by Detroit or losing tomorrow.  
RIP Coyotes

I do want Boston to make the Conference Finals.   turns our 2nd round Jagr pick into a first rounder


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 25, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> I'd say Pens or Caps vs. Hawks or I dunno... I don't want Pens, though.
> 
> Congrats on the president's trophy.



Thanks bro, I kinda wanted a rematch with your Yotes 

even if your goalie scares the beejesus out of me


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 25, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Thanks bro, I kinda wanted a rematch with your Yotes
> 
> even if your goalie scares the beejesus out of me



and to think my Stars drafted him, traded him for Richards and got nothing for him when he signed with NYR

Matvichuk night tonight.   him and Hatcher made things very difficult for top players like Forsberg

Jackets getting a swift kick out of the West tonight

Stars coach is on his last year of the contract.   newpaper doesn't think he will be renewed.   theres talk that Carbonneau would become the next coach since his son in law(Morrow) is gone


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 25, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> and to think my Stars drafted him, traded him for Richards and got nothing for him when he signed with NYR
> 
> Matvichuk night tonight.   him and Hatcher made things very difficult for top players like Forsberg
> 
> ...



Poor Stars 


One final time as central division rivals .

Red wings vs Hawks in round one


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 25, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Poor Stars
> 
> 
> One final time as central division rivals .
> ...



irony.  our last year in the Central,  we won the division.   now we are coming back


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 25, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> irony.  our last year in the Central,  we won the division.   now we are coming back



don't worry, the Central will belong to the Hawks for a long time


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 25, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> don't worry, the Central will belong to the Hawks for a long time



if everyone is healthy.   didn't help when Hossa was taken out last year

hope Emery isn't out too long


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 25, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> if everyone is healthy.   didn't help when Hossa was taken out last year
> 
> hope Emery isn't out too long




I'm just kidding, gonna be a good rivalry Dallas vs Chicago 


Yeah it sucked 

Hated Torres for it.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Apr 25, 2013)

The Big Mumbo said:


> *I don't think regular season momentum has much of an effect on the playoffs. There are teams that have shit the bed in the home stretch and done great in the playoffs. Momentum alone can't carry you through two months, there's too many ups and downs between then and now.*
> 
> That said, I also don't think Montreal has a shot at the Cup, simply because they're not that good lol.
> 
> ...



You're probably correct in general, but when I think about all the recent cup winners, or teams that have gone far in the playoffs, in all sports recently, it seems like a lot of them did really well down the stretch, like the Kings last year. Who knows.

I forgot about the Blues. That's probably a good pick as well.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 26, 2013)

Stars officially out during the 2nd period thanks to the Wings
I'm sure the coach told the team during the 2nd intermission cause they played like crap in the 3rd.

Benn and Whitney played their guts out while everyone else choked.   they wouldn't shoot at all  >>   

Chiasson didn't play,   they need to send him to Austin cause our farm team needs to win.   its a waste to play him just to lose to Detroit cause Im sure we will.   this team has no direction,  and the GM/Coach has to go.   Coach is on last year of his contract too.Hire RUFF



maybe Coyotes fans can do this too?


----------



## DejaEntendu (Apr 26, 2013)

Lolol. Not a bad idea.

What a depressing season, though. At least you have Whitney and Benn, and Coyotes have some talented defense signed, but there's always rumors about Yandle and Ekman-Larson being traded. I can never tell if it's lolhockeydoesntbelonginthedesert type people starting these rumors, or legitimate buzz from management. Would suck if we lost it, though...our offense is non existant sans Vrbata.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 26, 2013)

So these next two games are fodder for the Hawks 

Ugh I'm gonna have to wait till the playoffs start for real hockey from the Hawks


----------



## Tiger (Apr 26, 2013)

I hope Dallas beats Detroit tomorrow, and the Jackets beat Nashville.

#workingtogethertoforcethewingstomisstheplayoffsforthefirsttimeinforever


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 26, 2013)

Law said:


> I hope Dallas beats Detroit tomorrow, and the Jackets beat Nashville.
> 
> #workingtogethertoforcethewingstomisstheplayoffsforthefirsttimeinforever



would be nice.   

way to go Oilers.   up 6-0 on Wild,    hurting their chances


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 27, 2013)

Well it would be easier for the Wings to miss if the Wild weren't shitting the bed so badly in the home stretch. Jesus Christ, I think they forgot that they haven't clinched. You couldn't just have flushed that one, Oilers? 

At least the Wild's last game is against the Avs, surely they can't screw that one up...?

I really want the Wings to miss too.

Of course if the Wings do make the playoffs, they can make good with me by eliminating the Hawks


----------



## Tiger (Apr 27, 2013)

Yakupov's gonna light up the Canucks tomorrow and take the Calder from Huberdeau's clammy grasp.

Nugent-Hopkins should have received it last year - same amount of points as Landeskog in 20 less games(Nuge was injured and missed twenty games, still tallied 52 points in 62 games). Landeskog gets it for having more goals. And for being solid defensively and the obvious captain of their team for the next few years, shut up brain

Hall's third year, top 10 in league scoring.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Apr 27, 2013)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Well it would be easier for the Wings to miss if the Wild weren't shitting the bed so badly in the home stretch. Jesus Christ, I think they forgot that they haven't clinched. You couldn't just have flushed that one, Oilers?
> 
> At least the Wild's* last game is against the Avs, surely they can't screw that one up...?*
> 
> ...



Coyotes managed. 7. Wings. 8. Wild probably. I'd say Columbus, but odds are statistically better with Wild, having a better ROW and less overtime points. They have the tie breaker. Kinda pulling for Columbus of the three.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 27, 2013)

The Big Mumbo said:


> *Of course if the Wings do make the playoffs, they can make good with me by eliminating the Hawks*





We swept the season series against the Wings, they'd be the team that would make the Hawks drool with hunger to play them


----------



## Tiger (Apr 27, 2013)

This is my prediction list:

Avs beat Wild
Wings beat Stars (not what I want...but what I expect)
Jackets beat Preds

Wild 9th
Jackets 8th
Wings 7th

----

Sharks beat Kings

Sharks 5th
Kings 6th

----

First Round:

Hawks in 5
Ducks in 6
Blues in 5
Kings in 7


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 27, 2013)

22 consecutive seasons. Suck it, haters.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 27, 2013)

Poor Columbus, wins and still out.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 27, 2013)

first time in 20 seasons to end up below 3rd place?  losing Lidstrom really did hurt.

just watching them play us,  there's no way they can handle the Hawks.  Ducks will give them trouble too.

as for my team,   



Joe out,  Nill in.   Thanks Detroit on the way out of the West.   this dude helped scout and draft your gems
Gulutzan is most likely out too as his contract expired

sorry DejaEntendu,  Stars have a better pick than your Coyotes unless you guys win the lottery

Link removed
YEAH BABY.    Win it all TX Stars
Brett Ritchie is one of our top prospects


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 27, 2013)

Even if the Wings are bounced in the first round they still made it. Almost a quarter of a century straight of making the Playoffs. And along the way they've won some Cups. Can your teams say that? Nope.

The Red Wings are the best sports franchise in the world. 

They made the Playoffs in a year where they had to turn over their roster. Who else can say that? This is only the beginning.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 28, 2013)

Wtf happened tonight? Oilers score 6 goals including Nail Yakupov scoring a hat-trick, in the 3rd period alone to beat Vancouver 7-2.

Yakupov(17g,14a,-4+/-) now the only rookie to score a hat-trick this season, and tied in overall points with Huberdeau(14g,17a,-15+/-) at 31points to lead all rookies.

Yak should win it.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Apr 28, 2013)

Law said:


> Poor Columbus, wins and still out.



My thoughts exactly. Wild's played like crap for weeks and they get in. Columbus would have been more fun. Not like it matters, though. Hawks crush either.

I like how Coyotes win 5-3 tonight, Vrbata gets a hat trick, and all three stars of the game are Ducks...Classy++

And the Wings rant is really annoying. I respect the franchise, and what they've done, and had no problems with them getting in, but those comments are stupid. Particularly this last one:



> They made the Playoffs in a year where they had to turn over their roster. Who else can say that? This is only the beginning.



You guys have freaking Datsyuk and Zetterburg and Howard on your team. Just because one future hall of famer leaves doesn't make the other two irrelevant. What do you think teams like the Blue Jackets and Coyotes do every year? We are nowhere near caps and turn over every, single year. Who else can say that? Half the NHL.


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 28, 2013)

Together again once more Rangers vs my Caps in the 1st round i don't give my Caps much of a chance to knock them off.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 28, 2013)

Well blown out by the Oilers tonight. We rested our top line and our top three defensemen, and apparently we don't have dignity or pride or anything lol. Poor Luongo gets left in for all 7 goals, and he may end up starting Game 1. Yakupov pretty much won the Calder trophy tonight though.

Anyway the good news is we draw the Sharks in the first round, which between them, the Kings, and the Blues, they're the ones we actually stand a chance in hell against. Blues and Kings should be a brutal series, I think the Blues'll win it but it should be close.

West is set, I'm guessing

Hawks in 4
Wings in 7
Canucks in 6
Blues in 7

And then Capitals over Rangers in 6. As for the other East matchups, they all hinge on the result of Boston/Ottawa tomorrow, so I'll wait until then.

As for the Wings thing, acting like them getting in the playoffs when they had turnover in the offseason is so unique is stupid. What the Predators do year after year (not counting this year) is incredible. Coyotes made the Western final last year on a shoestring budget. Blue Jackets almost made the playoffs this year God knows how.  Hell, even my Canucks were torn apart and rebuilt in the span of about two months during the 2007-08 offseason, were basically counted out before the start of the 2008-09 season, but from that season onward won the Northwest Division five times, won two Presidents' Trophies, and made a Stanley Cup Final. So you're not the only team that's had to battle through turnover. Wings fans don't know the first thing about adversity, seriously.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Apr 28, 2013)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Well blown out by the Oilers tonight. We rested our top line and our top three defensemen, and apparently we don't have dignity or pride or anything lol. Poor Luongo gets left in for all 7 goals, and he may end up starting Game 1. Yakupov pretty much won the Calder trophy tonight though.
> 
> Anyway the good news is we draw the Sharks in the first round, which between them, the Kings, and the Blues, they're the ones we actually stand a chance in hell against. Blues and Kings should be a brutal series, I think the Blues'll win it but it should be close.
> 
> ...



Glad someone else agrees about the Wings. The west victors you picked is probably exactly what I'd pick as well, to be honest. Ducks haven't looked too strong lately. Wings could easily take that one. Hawks are a given. Canucks are obviously better than Sharks, but they'll take a few, and Blues have a good edge over Kings if their goalies can play well. Hawks beat Wings.  Dunno about Canucks and Blues...torn on that one. Hawks beat whoever it is, and play god knows in the east. Got a feeling about the Caps, but not holding my breath. Seems like the Caps play the Rangers first round in the playoffs a lot.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 28, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Glad someone else agrees about the Wings. The west victors you picked is probably exactly what I'd pick as well, to be honest. Ducks haven't looked too strong lately. Wings could easily take that one. Hawks are a given. Canucks are obviously better than Sharks, but they'll take a few, and Blues have a good edge over Kings if their goalies can play well. Hawks beat Wings.  Dunno about Canucks and Blues...torn on that one. Hawks beat whoever it is, and play god knows in the east. Got a feeling about the Caps, but not holding my breath. Seems like the Caps play the Rangers first round in the playoffs a lot.



my question is,  what will Wings and Jackets(the very tiny amount) fans do down in Dallas with their teams in the East next year?    will I miss them?   probably not,  the new red out in the West is Chicago


----------



## Tiger (Apr 28, 2013)

Things didn't go the way I hoped, and as a result - this is the first time in years I'm picking all the top 4 teams in the west to go on to the second round.

Hawks in 5
Ducks in 6
Canucks in 6
Blues in 6

Will reserve judgment for the second round til after the first.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 28, 2013)

My West prediction:

Hawks in 4
Ducks in 7
Canucks in 7
Blues in 7

with plenty of OT for the 7 games :amazed

as far as who gets to final?   
Blues or Hawks would be my choice.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 28, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> but those comments are stupid. Particularly this last one:
> 
> You guys have freaking Datsyuk and Zetterburg and Howard on your team. Just because one future hall of famer leaves doesn't make the other two irrelevant. What do you think teams like the Blue Jackets and Coyotes do every year? We are nowhere near caps and turn over every, single year. Who else can say that? Half the NHL.



If you take issue with my attitude, that's fine. I was just doing some harmless gloating. However, to call my little paragraph there 'stupid' is completely erroneous on your behalf.

This isn't the NBA. Three players don't make a team. Hell, at one point Howard only had an 88% save percentage and was allowing close to 3 goals per game.

Howie was great when it mattered, yes. Zetterberg and Datsyuk were great, as always. However, there's other facets to a team that lead to them continually making the Playoffs.

Z and Dats don't make up an entire PK or two PP units. They can't provide secondary scoring. They can't play at the top of the blue line. Etc, etc.

Whether you like it or not, one of the main reasons the Wings are going to the Playoffs for the 22nd consecutive season is because of *outstanding* drafting.

Gustav Nyquist (23), Joakim Andersson (24), Tomas Tatar (22), Brian Lashoff (22), Cory Emmerton (24), Brendan Smith (24), Danny DeKyser (23), so and so on... all played intricate roles in the Wings turning it up and making a significant run at the Playoffs. And during this whole stint, both Nyquist and Tatar have established themselves as potential top-6 forwards starting as soon as next season.

Also, keep in mind the Wings were basically rolling two lines of nothing but Grand Rapids Griffins at one point. 

Darren Helm missed the entire season. And he is hands down the best third line center in the entire league.

Johan Franzen missed time. Todd Bertuzzi missed 3/4ths of the season. Mikael Samuelsson missed the entire season, etc.

Nothing was a given for the Wings this year. In the year they lost Nik Lidstrom, Brad Stuart and Tomas Holmstrom, they were able to plug holes with terrific draft picks that they allowed to overripe in the minors--and because of that, they now have a very legitimate shot at continuing to make more Playoff runs because of the endless amount of talent they seem to produce.

TL;DR... the Wings got in because of young prospects and outstanding coaching. This year makes their Playoff birth all the more impressive. I'm extremely grateful of the fact that they made it this season. This was a transition year for them--and to be able to make it in a stacked conference--it just speaks volumes about how first class this franchise really is.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 28, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> Whether you like it or not, one of the main reasons the Wings are going to the Playoffs for the 22nd consecutive season is because of *outstanding* drafting.



that's correct,  and Jim Nill will be rewarded for it by becoming a GM in Dallas cause Joe Nieuwendyk is officially let go today

I look forward to the draft this year more than ever


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 28, 2013)

Jim Nill isn't the only reason the Wings have drafted well. He will be missed, but it's mainly the scouts and Jeff Blashill who've molded one all-star prospect after another. It's one thing to draft the player, but it's another thing to develop them--and Blashill deserves the most of the credit for that. He will be a successful NHL head coach some day.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Apr 28, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> If you take issue with my attitude, that's fine. I was just doing some harmless gloating. However, to call my little paragraph there 'stupid' is completely erroneous on your behalf.
> 
> This isn't the NBA. Three players don't make a team. Hell, at one point Howard only had an 88% save percentage and was allowing close to 3 goals per game.
> 
> ...



You're really missing the entire point of what I was pointing out. The platform you were gloating on was one of  "Who else can say this?" My answer was half the teams in the NHL. All of our teams do this every single year, and we do it without the added bonus of Datsyuk and Zetterburg. I'm not saying they make up an entire team and are entirely responsible for the success, but that's a pretty big handicap the Coyotes or the Blue Jackets don't have the luxury of having.

Howard having a poor start is hardly an argument either. Smith and Bobrovsky had even worse starts and turned it around as well. We all know Howard is one of the best in the league and a few bad games don't change that. I'm not downplaying your success. I'm downplaying your ridiculous adversity speech. You spend the cap. You have the veteran leaders. You have the solid goaltending. Every team drafts. This is hardly the Cinderella team you're ranting about. Locking up a seventh seed is hardly impressive to me. I expected them to get a 5-8th spot all season, and never really had a doubt in my mind.

I don't disagree at all with you about the outstanding drafting. I don't hate the Wings. I'm not one of those guys that hates the Wings or Yankees because of their success. I recognize a great franchise that makes smart decisions when I see one. I also agree that no other nhl team can say they are this successful. However, to make them out to be the team with the most adversity, or the one that had to overcome the greatest challenges is, in fact, completely stupid. Plenty of other teams can say that. That's my only point, and the only thing I quoted. The gloating is obnoxious, but I could care less. That's to be expected in outlets with sports' fans.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 28, 2013)

Canucks vs Sharks


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2013)

Hawks probably will have a tougher fight than most expect

I say Hawks in 6 vs Wild

Wings upset Ducks

Vancouver beats San jose

and


Kings over Blues


----------



## Tiger (Apr 29, 2013)

No upsets in the West.

Toronto will beat the Bruins. The only upset of the first round.


----------



## Takahashi (Apr 29, 2013)

It's a shame Columbus didn't make it in, I was rooting for them.

I'm looking forward to the draft more than anything, it's been a while since there's been anything to be excited about with my team.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Apr 29, 2013)

Law said:


> No upsets in the West.
> 
> Toronto will beat the Bruins. The only upset of the first round.



Guessing the same. Bruins look crappy lately. Toronto looks strong....which is strange to say.

@Taka- Upset about Columbus too. Don't even know who to pull for now.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 29, 2013)

So the Senators beat the Bruins and the East is set.

Senators have really defied a lot of expectations and won a whole bunch of games they really had no right to. With Karlsson back and Anderson still standing on his head I think they'll upset the Habs, who aren't that great.

Boston has not been good lately but I don't put a lot of faith in the Leafs. I think it'll take one or  two more playoffs before they really start getting going again. That said the Bruins/Leafs series is probably the one I'm most interested in.

Pens in 5
Sens in 6
Capitals in 6
Bruins in 5



MCTDread said:


> Canucks vs Sharks



 indeed


----------



## Tiger (Apr 29, 2013)

Karlsson's a big part of why I think they only lose in 7. And it's going to hurt Montreal's round two. Caps will make short work of them when they meet, and the Leafs are going to knock the Pens around physically, but I reserve judgment on the outcome.

The easy bet is to simply say Chicago cruises to a Cup ring...but I won't even attempt to predict their round two until I see what everyone else looks like at the dance.

Is there a playoff pool anywhere on NF?


----------



## DejaEntendu (Apr 29, 2013)

Law said:


> Karlsson's a big part of why I think they only lose in 7. And it's going to hurt Montreal's round two. Caps will make short work of them when they meet, and the Leafs are going to knock the Pens around physically, but I reserve judgment on the outcome.
> 
> The easy bet is to simply say Chicago cruises to a Cup ring...but I won't even attempt to predict their round two until I see what everyone else looks like at the dance.
> 
> Is there a playoff pool anywhere on NF?



I agree with all of this exactly. I don't think there's a prize pool. Doesn't seem to be too many hockey fans on this site. Encourage you all to fill out a bracket on NHL.com, though!


----------



## Tiger (Apr 29, 2013)

Too bad the handful of us here didn't think of it sooner - we could have had a playoff pool draft. Not for cash or whatever, but saying you won is enough.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2013)

Can't you guys come up with a playoff thread pool?


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 29, 2013)

does anyone feel the Lottery was staged for Colorado to win?

Seth Jones being a huge Avs fan and all 

Stars at 10th.  lets get a goodie.   we need more Russians I think


----------



## Lurko (Apr 29, 2013)

Can't wait for blackhawks game tomorrow.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> does anyone feel the Lottery was staged for Colorado to win?
> 
> Seth Jones being a huge Avs fan and all
> 
> Stars at 10th.  lets get a goodie.   we need more Russians I think



Isn't the lottery always staged ? 


What's with the russian obsession?


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 29, 2013)

I got your blackhawks walking away with the cup Tom they better not let me down.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2013)

Vespy89 said:


> I got your blackhawks walking away with the cup Tom they better not let me down.



I hope they don't let anyone down by not showing up in the first round 


time to prove that President's Trophy curse can be tamed by the Hawks


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 30, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Isn't the lottery always staged ?
> 
> 
> What's with the russian obsession?




the last 2 years,  the #2 won #1 as well

we haven't had a Russian on this team since Zubov


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 30, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> the last 2 years,  the #2 won #1 as well
> 
> we haven't had a Russian on this team since Zubov



well at least it's not badly rigged as the NBA's lottery 


Dah you want that firey Russian who gives no fucks and just intimidates his opponents right?


----------



## DejaEntendu (Apr 30, 2013)

Poor Panthers. :/ At least Huberdeau did well for them this year. Maybe they'll get another good one who isn't #1


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 30, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> well at least it's not badly rigged as the NBA's lottery
> 
> 
> Dah you want that firey Russian who gives no fucks and just intimidates his opponents right?



wasn't that Ovechkin the past 3 years until now? 

Stars have a history of avoiding drafting Russians cause they don't cultivate them enough.   Nill was apart of the Red Army lines in Detroit.  I expect him to dip into that pool across the ocean.    we've been into enough Finns and Swedes


----------



## Tiger (Apr 30, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Poor Panthers. :/ At least Huberdeau did well for them this year. Maybe they'll get another good one who isn't #1



They'll probably pick up Drouin, a LW from Halifax. You'll end up getting the top forward in the draft - if you think of it in terms of "getting the best point-producer in the draft" rather than BPA, your Cats will do just fine.

I'm hoping for either Barkov, or in lieu of that unlikely event - take the 6'4 Dman from the OHL, Darnell Nurse.

If anyone's at all interested, Craig MacTavish, Edmonton's new GM, announced today he plans on seeing at least 8 new Oilers by the drop of the puck next season. One of whom being Oscar Klefbom. Our big, Swedish, 19th overall (2011) Dman.

My brother and I believe if there's one signing this off-season that could instantly do the most for our team's composition, it would be Ryan Clowe. The #1 complaint analysts have about the Oilers is that no one is afraid to beat the crap out of our young kids. But you can't just add muscle without being able to contribute.

MacT also stated that he's toying with the idea of putting Gagner on the wing, which inevitably means he's gunning for a Center...and that makes Jordan Eberle's future as an Oiler a little shaky.

As of right now, Theodore, Thomas, Mike Smith, C Mason, and Backstrom are all UFAs when the playoffs end. This year's UFA pool is goalie-heavy, with the most marquis skater being Mike Ribeiro.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Apr 30, 2013)

Law said:


> They'll probably pick up Drouin, a LW from Halifax. You'll end up getting the top forward in the draft - if you think of it in terms of "getting the best point-producer in the draft" rather than BPA, your Cats will do just fine.
> 
> I'm hoping for either Barkov, or in lieu of that unlikely event - take the 6'4 Dman from the OHL, Darnell Nurse.
> 
> ...



Yotes fan, not a Panthers fan, but the two are similar-ish situations so I have a soft spot for them. I'm hoping we can resign Smith for cheap this year since he underproduced with what he's capable of. He'll probably want to go elsewhere, though. Good thing Johnson looks promising. If we keep Smith, LaBarbera can GTFO. He played well for the most part this season, but he's so hit or miss and screws us over in key situations; opposite of clutch.

Edit: Also, playoffs!!!!!!!!!!! Good luck to everyone who has a team that didn't suck this year.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Apr 30, 2013)

My Playoffs Prediction for Round 1:

*WESTERN CONFERENCE*

_*CHICAGO 4*_ MINNESOTA 1

*ANAHEIM 4* DETROIT 0

VANCOUVER 2 *SAN JOSE 4*

ST. LOUIS 3 *LOS ANGELES 4*


*EASTERN CONFERENCE*

*PITTSBURGH 4* NY ISLANDERS 0

MONTREAL 3 *OTTAWA 4*

WASHINGTON 3 *NY RANGERS 4*

*BOSTON 4 *TORONTO 1


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 30, 2013)

^ attaboy  Sharks winning first game. 

Gawd even with the worst record in the league the Panthers still didn't get the 1st Pick  It's like the Bobcats in the last NBA Draft.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 30, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> wasn't that Ovechkin the past 3 years until now?
> 
> Stars have a history of avoiding drafting Russians cause they don't cultivate them enough.   Nill was apart of the Red Army lines in Detroit.  I expect him to dip into that pool across the ocean.    we've been into enough Finns and Swedes



He's still intimidating 

hell if we could, I'd have the Hawks trade Kane, Sharp and Hossa for Ovechkin


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 30, 2013)

Ugh, this looks like the Hawks might get upset in the first round


----------



## Tiger (Apr 30, 2013)

Wow, Steen just crushed Quick. Bad, bad play...Blues win it shorthanded in OT. My jaw dropped.


----------



## Vespy89 (May 1, 2013)

The Wild really made the Blackhawks work for there win and thats the way it should be.


----------



## Tiger (May 1, 2013)

The Wild are stingy. I was cheering for them when I saw it went to OT...and I will every time that happens, even though I have a Hawk in my pool.

Feeling much better about my Ducks > Wings prediction.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 1, 2013)

I'm pulling for the Wild too, glad they put up a better fight than I was expecting.

Glad the Blues won. I didn't catch a whole lot of the game, but from what I could tell the Blues outworked them pretty hard the entire game and that tying goal was gutting. Steen's goal was ridiculous, then again I've seen Lou do what Quick did on more than one occasion so what can I say.


----------



## DejaEntendu (May 1, 2013)

Looking too much into the Hawks/Wild game if you ask me. The more surprising thing to me is that the Hawks won while only scoring one in regulation. We expect them to outscore people and they held their own defensively. When the offense kicks in next game, the Wild are screwed. Hawks in 4 or 5, no question.

The bigger game tonight I thought was the Ducks and Wings. Last goal was an empty netter, so that was a tight game as well. I don't think the Wings will have any trouble pushing it to seven games. Ducks make sense to win it, but I'm still leaning Wings for some reason.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 1, 2013)

Blues win
Hawks win
Ducks win


JUST AS PLANNED


----------



## MCTDread (May 1, 2013)

Sharks will win today!!!!


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 1, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> Sharks will win today!!!!



good luck.    the last team in Cali that hasn't won
Marleau and Thornton aren't getting any younger


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2013)

I might have overreacted last night


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 1, 2013)

Pens pwning as usual
BOSTON STRONG


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2013)

Hoping for a Boston vs Pens Conference finals


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 1, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Hoping for a Boston vs Pens Conference finals



which would give my Stars,  Boston's first round pick

Reasoner with a leg on leg hit on Jokinen.   proly a game or 2.   definite intent


----------



## DejaEntendu (May 1, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Hoping for a Boston vs Pens Conference finals



ZzzzZZzZZ


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 1, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> ZzzzZZzZZ




pretty much the ownership issue in Phoenix.   still wondering about it

not bad Sharks.   walk in there and get the W


----------



## DejaEntendu (May 2, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> pretty much the ownership issue in Phoenix.   still wondering about it
> 
> not bad Sharks.   walk in there and get the W



Not much to wonder about. NHL owns them for one or two more seasons. The franchise gets moved or abolished. Highly doubt anyone's going to buy them if they didn't after a western conference finals appearance.

Freaking old people in Glendale vote against everything too.


----------



## Prince of Pop (May 2, 2013)

Awesome Bruins game last night. It should've been 5-1, but those stupid blindbats call back the Bergeron goal which frustrates him and I was mad myself. But who cares anyways they won.

And for the Phoenix ownership, they're gonna ending up moving the team, I'm hoping they move the team to Quebec, they should have the Nordiques back.


----------



## MCTDread (May 2, 2013)

I enjoyed the Sharks-Canucks game. Very physical game. Good game Canucks. Let's bring on out Round 2.


----------



## DejaEntendu (May 2, 2013)

Prince of Pop said:


> And for the Phoenix ownership, they're gonna ending up moving the team, I'm hoping they move the team to Quebec, they should have the Nordiques back.



Not happening. Seattle and a second team for the Toronto area are next in the queue.

Phoenix ownership discussion gets old when you're one of the few Coyote faithful. It's fun for everyone else to speculate without any real knowledge, and heartbreaking for us seeing how easily the franchise could remain in Phoenix if the correct strings were pulled.

Let's stick to playoffs. Not sure where all the Bruins fans come from. They all come out of nowhere come playoff time. I have an ex who's a "die hard Bruins fan" and I watch more Bruins' games in the regular season than she does. Need more people for team Toronto. They've sucked forever and have a crazy loyal fan base. Not that it matters, I guess. Neither is even remotely good enough to get to the finals.


----------



## MCTDread (May 2, 2013)

I never realized Sharks and Canucks just flat out hate each other


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 2, 2013)

besides watching playoffs,  I have this at least

Dat Elastico, Dat Fenomeno

Chiasson looks to be a top 6 forward next year


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 2, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> ZzzzZZzZZ











Oh Susanne


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 2, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Not happening. Seattle and a second team for the Toronto area are next in the queue.



isn't Kansas City in the running too?  they have a building already


----------



## Tiger (May 2, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> isn't Kansas City in the running too?  they have a building already



How would Kansas City be any better than Phoenix? It's like taking away a sharp object from one of your toddlers and giving it to your other toddler.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 2, 2013)

Law said:


> How would Kansas City be any better than Phoenix? It's like taking away a sharp object from one of your toddlers and giving it to your other toddler.



did I say they were any better?  its just hard to move a team to a place with no building(Quebec for one,  Seattle-would have to play in old building till new one made)  lol

if you remember,  they were after the Penguins before Mario got a new building

also the Oilers were courted by Houston and Kansas City also


----------



## Tiger (May 3, 2013)

And one of the reasons they keep getting passed up is because they wouldn't make money there.

Anyway...holy shit, tonight was awesome for hockey. This is why I'm cheering for the Ducks.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 3, 2013)

DAT NYQUIST.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 3, 2013)

Feels good, man.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 3, 2013)

huzzah Blues up 2-0 now.

Kings getting dethroned

strange the Ducks aren't using Fasth


----------



## Tiger (May 3, 2013)

I never expected a sweep. It's good you got your feels in, cuz 1-2 games is all you'll be getting.

And Elliot out-dueling Quick is awesome.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 3, 2013)

Law said:


> I never expected a sweep. It's good you got your feels in, cuz 1-2 games is all you'll be getting.



Still better than your team--always and forever, so suck it.


----------



## Tiger (May 3, 2013)

Really? Even in the late 80s? 

Or when Datsyuk and Zetterberg retire and Hall, Yakupov, Schultz, and Nuge are all at their peak?

It's sad how you grasp, white-knuckled, onto that dream!


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 3, 2013)

Law said:


> Really? Even in the late 80s?
> 
> Or when Datsyuk and Zetterberg retire and Hall, Yakupov, Schultz, and Nuge are all at their peak?
> 
> It's sad how you grasp, white-knuckled, onto that dream!



I await those days of rebuilding

wasn't it in 06 when the #8 Oil beat the #1 Wings?


----------



## DejaEntendu (May 3, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> did I say they were any better?  its just hard to move a team to a place with no building(Quebec for one,  Seattle-would have to play in old building till new one made)  lol
> 
> if you remember,  they were after the Penguins before Mario got a new building
> 
> also the Oilers were courted by Houston and Kansas City also



Seattle just built a new stadium to accommodate a new NBA and NHL team actually. It's all set. All they need are the franchises.


----------



## DejaEntendu (May 3, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> huzzah Blues up 2-0 now.
> 
> Kings getting dethroned
> 
> strange the Ducks aren't using Fasth



Was thinking the same thing. Hiller blows. Wings take this if they don't switch. They might even if they do. 7th seeds look strong this year. I don't know why I didn't pick Ottawa on my bracket. Didn't realize Karlsson, the fourth forward, and Anderson were back. I tend to ignore the east news a lot.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 3, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Was thinking the same thing. Hiller blows. Wings take this if they don't switch. They might even if they do. 7th seeds look strong this year. I don't know why I didn't pick Ottawa on my bracket. Didn't realize Karlsson, the fourth forward, and Anderson were back. I tend to ignore the east news a lot.



yeah,   the first game the Stars played the Ducks this year,  they put in Hiller,  I was like,   DUMB.   we scored 2 goals and he was pulled for Fasth

MWAHAHA!

Malkin scores 43 seconds in

Edit:  Crosby scores.   2-0
Edit2: 3-1.  Crosby with 2  lolz


----------



## Tiger (May 3, 2013)

I took Malkin, Neal, Kunitz, and Letang in my pool.

That's 40% of my pool 

Would have picked Crosby instead of Neal or Kunitz, but he was still day-to-day at the time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 3, 2013)

How did Pittsburgh lose?


----------



## DejaEntendu (May 3, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> yeah,   the first game the Stars played the Ducks this year,  they put in Hiller,  I was like,   DUMB.   we scored 2 goals and he was pulled for Fasth
> 
> MWAHAHA!
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA

To the Islanders? I don't even...

lolllllllllllllllllllllllllll How does a team this stacked drop the second game?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 3, 2013)

Pittsburgh were shown as overrated.........fact


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 3, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA
> 
> To the Islanders? I don't even...
> 
> lolllllllllllllllllllllllllll How does a team this stacked drop the second game?



well,  if you take out Neal,  that helps too.   Reasoner should have been suspended for his foot on foot on Jokinen as well
its only 1 game though.  need 4

Hawks up 3-1 now,  though the last game made them overrated a bit too

last year the Coyotes proved that by taking the Hawks to OT enough times


----------



## Tiger (May 4, 2013)

Hawks not playing incredibly well either, and don't laugh at the Islanders...their team isn't garbage or anything.

< Would love to see both Islanders and Wild upset their series'.


----------



## DejaEntendu (May 4, 2013)

The thing is...The Hawks have a great first line, a good second line, and decent third and fourth lines with okay defense and goalies with something to prove. That's how I rate them. That's how they play.

Pens have superstars on all four lines. They hype up Fleury. They hype up Letang as a Norris candidate and all that. And they dropped a game already. Wild are also a lot more of a challenge than the Islanders, in my opinion.

They're both good teams, but Hawks look down to earth, and Pens look overconfident.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 4, 2013)

haha Torres


----------



## Tiger (May 4, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> The thing is...The Hawks have a great first line, a good second line, and decent third and fourth lines with okay defense and goalies with something to prove. That's how I rate them. That's how they play.
> 
> Pens have superstars on all four lines. They hype up Fleury. They hype up Letang as a Norris candidate and all that. And they dropped a game already. Wild are also a lot more of a challenge than the Islanders, in my opinion.
> 
> They're both good teams, but Hawks look down to earth, and Pens look overconfident.



Morrow Sutter Cooke
Glass Adams Kennedy
1 of 8 goals scored by these lines

I see some good vets, and all of 0 superstars, btw.

vs

Bickell Shaw Stalberg
Bollig Kruger Frolik
4 of 7 goals scored by these lines, including the OT winner.

The Wild and Islanders are both a challenge for opposite reasons. Wild are hard to score against, and the Islanders have the 2-3 guys with potential to light up your end of the rink, including one of the most dynamic single-effort players in the league.

The Hawks have the better bottom six, in my opinion. And the better goal-tending. If we see Pens/Hawks in the final, and the two top lines of each team are shut-down by the other - Hawks win with _ease_. And don't think that Malkin, Crosby, Letang, Iginla, and Kunitz are overwhelming better than Kane, Toews, Keith, Hossa, and Sharp. I consider that pretty fucking even.


----------



## DejaEntendu (May 4, 2013)

Law said:


> Morrow Sutter Cooke
> Glass Adams Kennedy
> 1 of 8 goals scored by these lines
> 
> ...



I didn't mean that I personally think they are superstars. Only that the press makes them out to be superstars, hence my point that they are overrated. Blackhawks are better in every facet of the game, in my opinion. Still, Morrow and Kennedy are first liners on most NHL clubs. I'm not sure why Jokinen isn't in your lines either. Is he injured? He's another top liner on most clubs that plays in bottom lines for the Pens.

Superstar is poor word choice on my part. I mean the Pens have a lot of notable names that wouldn't be third or fourth line on most clubs. The Hawks 3rd and 4th lines are all no names or rookies, for the most part. They're good, but not overrated.

I don't really think it's disputable that the Wild aren't a harder opponent than the Islanders. The Islanders have a really good top line, as do the Wild with their new Pomenville and Parise additions. Wild are better in every other area of the game. I almost want to see the Pens get to the final, just so we can have the top club from each conference, where the Hawks win 4-0, just to settle things.

Edit: Crazyyyyyyyyyyyy: Gary Bedore/Lawrence Journal World


----------



## Tiger (May 4, 2013)

The Wild are better as a team than the Isles. But the Isles have more offensive explosion potential than the Wild, and we saw that catch the Pens by surprise. Whereas if the Hawks have a 3-1 lead on the Wild, the game's over, imo.

Just like if the Wild go out in game 3 and get a 3-1 lead, I'm counting the Hawks out of that game, but if the Isles have a 3-1 lead, I'm never counting the Pens out with New York's shaky defense.

Chicago will win if they face the Pens in the Finals, imo, for sure.

And daaaayyum, Green with the 1-0 OT win. So nice to see Holtby shining. I'm personally cheering for the Caps to win the East.

Caps v Ducks would be my preference.

[edit] Anderson lost his tooth in game 1 thanks to a slap-shot to the mask. Price loses a tooth in game 2 thanks to an errant skate to the mask. Both goalies should be on the phone with the companies manufacturing their masks. That's not a coincidence.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 4, 2013)

couldn't stay up to watch the game last night due to GED testing in the morning but

Yeah we beat down the Wild 5-2


----------



## Chai Tea (May 4, 2013)

Proud of my blackhawks so far!


----------



## MCTDread (May 4, 2013)

Sharks are doing well


----------



## Tiger (May 4, 2013)

I seem to remember someone talking shit about Hiller.


----------



## DejaEntendu (May 4, 2013)

Law said:


> The Wild are better as a team than the Isles. But the Isles have more offensive explosion potential than the Wild, and we saw that catch the Pens by surprise. Whereas if the Hawks have a 3-1 lead on the Wild, the game's over, imo.
> 
> Just like if the Wild go out in game 3 and get a 3-1 lead, I'm counting the Hawks out of that game, but if the Isles have a 3-1 lead, I'm never counting the Pens out with New York's shaky defense.
> 
> ...



Agreed with everything except the Pens being a sure thing for the finals. Caps look crazy good, in my opinion. Excellent goalie battle today for Lundqvist and Holtby.

Knew Hiller would do well after I talked crap about him. Always happens. I said Bollig sucks to my dad earlier in the week and then he scores two in game 2. I was at a Yotes' game saying Doan blows this year, and then he got his first career hat trick. Want your favorite player to do well? Get me to say something bad about them.

Hahaha: Link removed

Am I the only one that thinks it's funny someone called him a walrus? He kind of encourages it with the weird moustache.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 5, 2013)

good job Ducks.   brutal hit in the game.


AWWW YEAH

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZUDHDvONQ8

goodbye Preds farm team

Chiasson still pwning


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 5, 2013)

I want to be leaf.


----------



## Tiger (May 5, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Agreed with everything except the Pens being a sure thing for the finals. Caps look crazy good, in my opinion. Excellent goalie battle today for Lundqvist and Holtby.
> 
> 
> Am I the only one that thinks it's funny someone called him a walrus? He kind of encourages it with the weird moustache.



Well I did say I want the Caps to reach the Finals.

And it is funny, but the reason why others might not be sharing in your joy is because he's called a walrus every other week. It's an old joke, that's why he said "that one's too easy".



Kuwabara99 said:


> good job Ducks.   brutal hit in the game.



Abdelkader gonna miss a couple games for that. Which means the Wings are gonna have to juggle lines and make it easier for Boudreau to match-up. Ducks smell blood. Might be over in 5.


Haha holy shit, Islanders!
Nvm, spoke too soon...geez Isles.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 5, 2013)

So much for my predictions of Red wings upsetting the ducks


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 5, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> So much for my predictions of Red wings upsetting the ducks



go ducks


man,  Fluery really sucking


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 5, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> go ducks
> 
> 
> man,  Fluery really sucking




I hope the ducks go on a three game losing streak


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 5, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> I hope the ducks go on a three game losing streak



I mean against the Wings  lol


WOOOO KUNITZ!   OT WINNER!


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 5, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> I mean against the Wings  lol
> 
> 
> WOOOO KUNITZ!   OT WINNER!



I don't know, I'd kinda want to face the Red Wings in the western conference finals 


Last time our rivalry will mean something


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 5, 2013)

Pens win it in OT. Series is pretty much going as I expected. General consensus was that the Pens were going to roll over the Isles, but the Isles are showing that the Pens aren't as invincible as made up to be. Pens will still win the series though of course.

Gah big Game 3 for my team tonight. Game 2 was a gutting loss because Kesler and Luongo both played so damn well, and if Hansen had just gotten the empty-netter it would have been a different story. Dropping the first two home games is pretty much a death sentence but if they put together the effort they did in Game 2 again they may actually get back in this thing. Kesler in beast mode is a one-man wrecking crew, unfortunately a few more guys need to step up, like the Sedins for one.


----------



## Tiger (May 5, 2013)

As much as I want to win my pool, I was _so_ cheering for the Islanders to win in OT, lol

It's in my best interest for them to go to 7 games! And even if it means I lose my pool, I'd love it if the Pens got dumped in round 1.

I agree though, the Islanders are showing where the Pens are weak - in their own zone. How do the Pens expect to beat a team in the next round who is better offensively, defensively, and in net than the Isles if they play like that in their own end?


----------



## DejaEntendu (May 5, 2013)

Law said:


> And it is funny, but the reason why others might not be sharing in your joy is because he's called a walrus every other week. It's an old joke, that's why he said "that one's too easy".



I just thought it was funny that someone that suits up for NHL games said it to the media. It's not as humorous when you say it to your friends in the family room.



			
				The Big Mumbo said:
			
		

> Pens win it in OT. Series is pretty much going as I expected. General consensus was that the Pens were going to roll over the Isles, but the Isles are showing that the Pens aren't as invincible as made up to be. Pens will still win the series though of course.
> 
> Gah big Game 3 for my team tonight. Game 2 was a gutting loss because Kesler and Luongo both played so damn well, and if Hansen had just gotten the empty-netter it would have been a different story. Dropping the first two home games is pretty much a death sentence but if they put together the effort they did in Game 2 again they may actually get back in this thing. Kesler in beast mode is a one-man wrecking crew, unfortunately a few more guys need to step up, like the Sedins for one.



It really makes me laugh that people thought the Pens were going to take the cup easily. They have all the weapons in the world and just don't do the little things correctly because they think they're invincible. It's just like the first year the invincible Heat formed, only they don't have a second year to get it right, because the cap will tear them apart. They blow the game(again) when up by two goals, it goes to overtime, and they throw powerplays at the Pens until they win. They may as well call a penalty on Pittsburgh for having too many men on the ice when you count the refs. I remember that one overtime in the Canucks/Bruins final where the refs were practically allowing boarding and everything else to prevent play from stopping. They just really want their Hawks/Pens final for ratings, I guess.

Good luck in the game against the Sharks tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 5, 2013)

Hawks lose                        .


----------



## Tiger (May 5, 2013)

I think what you meant to say was:

Hawks lose! :amazed


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 5, 2013)

You be hatin hard Law


----------



## MCTDread (May 5, 2013)

Pavelski!!!


----------



## DejaEntendu (May 5, 2013)

I thought for sure the Hawks would win after the tie. I fully expected a last minute tie too. I think Crawford panics in playoff overtimes, to be honest.

Crazy game in Ottawa lol. After the Sen's fourth goal, four fights broke out at once. Good stuff. Have to hand it to Canada; fun games.


----------



## MCTDread (May 6, 2013)

San Jose :amazed I'm loving it!!!


----------



## Tiger (May 6, 2013)

Sharks gonna have the only sweep of the first round.

Them Canucks sponsored by 'Choke' soft drinks again. And 'lo and behold, it has very little to do with their goaltending situation. They can't score goals to save their lives.

@Tom, it's good to see top seeds having to scratch and claw for wins too. Keeps them humble, and a bit more tired for the next round.


----------



## MCTDread (May 6, 2013)

Who will the Sharks play when they win the series?


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 6, 2013)

Down 3-0 in the first round. Well doesn't that look familiar 

Might be able to scratch a win to extend this to 5 but it's looking about done. Game 2 was the killer,  we actually played well in that game. Was happy to draw the Sharks in the first round, and they honestly still probably were our best bet, we definitely weren't getting past the Blues or Kings playing like this either.

Anyway the Sedins are invisible yet again and no one else besides Kesler and Luongo showed anything impressive this series. Since you can't fire the players I'm guessing this is the last straw for Vigneault, hopefully a new coach can give the team a well-needed kick in the ass.

The good news for you MCTDread is that four of the last five teams to knock the Canucks out of the playoffs have won the Stanley Cup


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 6, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> I thought for sure the Hawks would win after the tie. I fully expected a last minute tie too. I think Crawford panics in playoff overtimes, to be honest.
> 
> Crazy game in Ottawa lol. After the Sen's fourth goal, four fights broke out at once. Good stuff. Have to hand it to Canada; fun games.



See.  get to OT if you wanna beat Hawks
after dissing all over the Pens,   even the Hawks can lose

that was crazy in Ottawa.   people swinging sticks like they be golfing already
and DAT Timeout!    haha
Montreal coach pissed

congrats Sharks.  one more win.  could be Luongo's last as a Canuck


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2013)

Law said:


> Sharks gonna have the only sweep of the first round.
> 
> Them Canucks sponsored by 'Choke' soft drinks again. And 'lo and behold, it has very little to do with their goaltending situation. They can't score goals to save their lives.
> 
> @Tom, it's good to see top seeds having to scratch and claw for wins too. Keeps them humble, and a bit more tired for the next round.




The Hawks aren't cocky though 







MCTDread said:


> *Who will the Sharks play when they win the series?*




NOW THIS IS COCKY


----------



## MCTDread (May 6, 2013)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Down 3-0 in the first round. Well doesn't that look familiar
> 
> Might be able to scratch a win to extend this to 5 but it's looking about done. Game 2 was the killer,  we actually played well in that game. Was happy to draw the Sharks in the first round, and they honestly still probably were our best bet, we definitely weren't getting past the Blues or Kings playing like this either.
> 
> ...



...... Your team is fierce though. I was worried Game 2. You guys kept me on the edge of my seat. 



Tom Brady said:


> NOW THIS IS COCKY



 Yes... Yes it is.


----------



## DejaEntendu (May 6, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> See.  get to OT if you wanna beat Hawks
> after dissing all over the Pens,   even the Hawks can lose



I wasn't saying the Hawks are invincible. I don't even have them winning in four on my bracket. The point is...The Hawks aren't overconfident. They're a well balanced club that has a good chance at it. The Pens just assume they can't lose. There's no reason they should lose to the Islanders at all with the team they've got. There's no reason they should lose to anyone. Overconfidence is their only flaw. The Hawks' flaws are much more real and manageable.



			
				Law said:
			
		

> @Tom, it's good to see top seeds having to scratch and claw for wins too. Keeps them humble, and a bit more tired for the next round.



Agreed. I much prefer a few upset games to keep teams grounded. It makes for a better second round. Sweeps usually leave one team way too energetic or out of practice depending on the coaching and what not.

Oh, and Caps can sweep too. Not just the Sharks. They've been dominating as well. Figured you'd say something about the calder finalists, Law.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> ...... Your team is fierce though. I was worried Game 2. You guys kept me on the edge of my seat.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes... Yes it is.





No don't go to the cocky side


----------



## TetraVaal (May 6, 2013)

Feels good, man.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2013)

Congrats TretraVaal 

eliminate those Ducks


----------



## TetraVaal (May 6, 2013)

We're trying, man. We're trying.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2013)

Yes, now the only team that would stop us from a Stanley cup will soon be eliminated


----------



## MCTDread (May 6, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> No don't go to the cocky side



 I'm sorry *Tom*.... No more cocky attitude. Forgive me


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> I'm sorry *Tom*.... No more cocky attitude. Forgive me



It's cool bro 

Your Sharks got here with humbleness , just like most of these teams in the Western conference did


----------



## Prince of Pop (May 7, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> See.  get to OT if you wanna beat Hawks
> after dissing all over the Pens,   even the Hawks can lose
> 
> that was crazy in Ottawa.   people swinging sticks like they be golfing already
> ...



It is crazy, but I love that game in Ottawa the other night with Jean-Gabriel Pageau scoring a hatrick and got his tooth knocked out, he played an awesome game. The suicide pass really made me laugh and Michel Therrien calls Paul McLean's timeout before the game expired "classless", Oh PUH-LEASE, Therrien is the one who's classless, he's nothing but a big whiner. Let's see what's gonna happen tonight in Game 4, I can't wait to see.

The KHL line _(Krejci-Horton-Lucic)_ were hot last night, Lucic played well hitting and 2 assists and Horton scored his 3rd goal of the series. I thought Reimer stoned Horton and they say he scored I couldn't see the puck and it turns out the puck on top of the net camera. I thought of calling that goal "Horton's Camera Goal"  and even the 4th line were awesome too. Rask and Reimer both did pretty well.


----------



## Tiger (May 7, 2013)

Motherfucking Islanders!

I'm not so sure they're the worst team in the playoffs. Vancouver's making a very strong case, as is Toronto.


----------



## DejaEntendu (May 7, 2013)

Law said:


> Motherfucking Islanders!
> 
> I'm not so sure they're the worst team in the playoffs. Vancouver's making a very strong case, as is Toronto.



They were the worst coming in. They definitely aren't anymore. You can even throw Pittsburgh in the mix with Vancouver. Freaking embarrassing top seeds all over. Fleury looked like absolute crap tonight. A blind ostrich could have stopped that sixth goal.

Ottawa game 3 almost set a record for penalty minutes apparently; came in second all time with 240. Pretty funny. Looks like Vancouver is going home tonight. I'm not sure when they'll solve the playoffs but it doesn't appear like it'll be this year. Sharp looks pretty darn good back from injury.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 8, 2013)

Well that's that. I guess there was no point in prolonging the agony 

We are 1-10 in our last eleven playoff games. Changes ahoy, starting with the coach.

Are we as embarrassing as the Pens though? We put a good fight in Games 2 and 4. It almost looks like Fleury is dodging pucks.


----------



## DejaEntendu (May 8, 2013)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Well that's that. I guess there was no point in prolonging the agony
> 
> We are 1-10 in our last eleven playoff games. Changes ahoy, starting with the coach.
> 
> Are we as embarrassing as the Pens though? We put a good fight in Games 2 and 4. It almost looks like Fleury is dodging pucks.



No, no you are not, in my opinion. Canucks just need a few tweaks. It's good you admit AV is a problem and don't blame Luongo or whatever like a lot of Canucks fan. AV is so bad for the franchise. A new coach could do wonders for the team I think.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 8, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> They were the worst coming in. They definitely aren't anymore. You can even throw Pittsburgh in the mix with Vancouver. Freaking embarrassing top seeds all over. Fleury looked like absolute crap tonight. A blind ostrich could have stopped that sixth goal.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJivRnCG898[/YOUTUBE]

time for Vokoun to get a shot.  

congrats Sharks.   looks like Im rooting for you in the West now

obviously for Boston in the East


----------



## DejaEntendu (May 8, 2013)

I've always thought Bylsma was a moron, but he'll reach a new level if he starts Fleury again. He'll probably get fired if he loses to the Islanders with this team and didn't switch goalies at this point.

Edit: And LOL at the video...pretty ossum.


----------



## MCTDread (May 8, 2013)

I really thought the Canucks played well last night. I tell you I was having Deja Vu when the Sharks weren't scoring on a Power Play. I was saying "Not Again!"


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 8, 2013)

Hawks up 3-1 in the series 


Let's finish this up in the UC where it's going to be electric Thursday and Friday


----------



## MCTDread (May 8, 2013)

Hey *Tom* who do your Blackhawks play when they win?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 8, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> Hey *Tom* who do your Blackhawks play when they win?



You guys


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 8, 2013)

wooo Boston!    Krejci in OT!   a hat trick

nice job Rangers.  tie series


----------



## Tiger (May 8, 2013)

Hard to win when both Ovechkin and Green get shutout.

Go Blues! Go Ducks!

Notice something strange?


----------



## DejaEntendu (May 9, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> You guys



Not if Detroit wins...


----------



## DejaEntendu (May 9, 2013)

At least they got 1 correct. 25% is some pretty darn good reporting.


----------



## Prince of Pop (May 9, 2013)

I must admit through less half of the 3rd period throught overtime I was so nervous, whenever the Leafs attacked on the Bruins zone I was shaking up until Phaneuf made a mistake and I'm happy Krejci scored not only an overtime winning goal, but also a hatrick. The KHL was indeed a very hot line.  I hope they win Game 5.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 9, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Not if Detroit wins...



Kinda hoping they do. That way we can face them


----------



## Tiger (May 9, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Not if Detroit wins...



That series will be over tomorrow night.

I think the Hawks'll probably wrap things up tonight. As for the Isles/Pens game...I'm just cheering for lots and lots of goals, haha.

@Tom, the Kings have been outplayed all series and still look poised to win it. No matter who takes that series, you're gonna have a problem on your hands. The most hits by series in the playoffs by over +80 to the next series. You have some tough guys, but nothing that comes close to that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 9, 2013)

Law said:


> That series will be over tomorrow night.
> 
> I think the Hawks'll probably wrap things up tonight. As for the Isles/Pens game...I'm just cheering for lots and lots of goals, haha.
> 
> @Tom, the Kings have been outplayed all series and still look poised to win it. No matter who takes that series, you're gonna have a problem on your hands. The most hits by series in the playoffs by over +80 to the next series. You have some tough guys, but nothing that comes close to that.



Wild have been playing the Hawks like that in the series, I think it will be tough and may go 7 but I think the Hawks can pull it out


----------



## DejaEntendu (May 9, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Wild have been playing the Hawks like that in the series, I think it will be tough and may go 7 but I think the Hawks can pull it out



The Wild have been out hitting the Hawks like crazy. They need to get tougher for third round. It shouldn't be too difficult to beat San Jose or Detroit unless Niemi goes into god mode. L.A. looks kinda problematic.

Pens should stick with Voukon the rest of the playoffs. He looked infinitely better.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 10, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Pens should stick with Voukon the rest of the playoffs. He looked infinitely better.



agreed

sick goal by Crosby tonight  lol


----------



## Mael (May 10, 2013)

Lol Montreal.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 10, 2013)

Dat 5-1 series ending win by the Hawks


----------



## DejaEntendu (May 10, 2013)

Crosby a Hart finalist over Toews, Kane, Bobrovsky....The list goes on and on. Unbelievable. Pierre probably homerdomed his name in there. They may as well shut down the western conference after the Hawks and Wings move. No one will care about it anymore. Really hoping Tavares takes it home. Case could be made for Ovechkin too, I suppose.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 10, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Crosby a Hart finalist over Toews, Kane, Bobrovsky....The list goes on and on. Unbelievable. Pierre probably homerdomed his name in there. They may as well shut down the western conference after the Hawks and Wings move. No one will care about it anymore. Really hoping Tavares takes it home. Case could be made for Ovechkin too, I suppose.



Hawks aren't moving from the West though.

They stay in the central and in the western conference.


----------



## DejaEntendu (May 10, 2013)

Give it a few years.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 10, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Give it a few years.



Put the Hawks with the Pens, Caps and Bruins ?


----------



## MCTDread (May 10, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> You guys


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 10, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Crosby a Hart finalist over Toews, Kane, Bobrovsky....The list goes on and on. Unbelievable. Pierre probably homerdomed his name in there. They may as well shut down the western conference after the Hawks and Wings move. No one will care about it anymore. Really hoping Tavares takes it home. Case could be made for Ovechkin too, I suppose.



someone be hatin


0-3 tonight.   come on Blues.   keep it going


----------



## DejaEntendu (May 10, 2013)

olook Wings/Ducks went 7. How unexpected.  Datsyuk wants it. Think you're playing the Wings, Tom.


----------



## DejaEntendu (May 10, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> someone be hatin
> 
> 
> 0-3 tonight.   come on Blues.   keep it going



Can you tell me in all seriousness that you believe Sidney Crosby should be in the Hart trophy consideration at a finalist level?


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 10, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Can you tell me in all seriousness that you believe Sidney Crosby should be in the Hart trophy consideration at a finalist level?



56 points in 36 games

if he played those 12 games,  he'd proly have 80ish points for 48


----------



## DejaEntendu (May 10, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> 56 points in 36 games
> 
> if he played those 12 games,  he'd proly have 80ish points for 48



Let's ignore the fact that he didn't play those games, because he sustained yet another injury, and further assume his continued performance would be a continued 56/36 ratio all the way to the end of the season, you're confusing the Hart Trophy with the Art Ross trophy.

The Art Ross trophy is given away specifically for the most amount of points. The Hart trophy is given to the player that was most valuable to their team. Caps without Ovechkin? 7th seed or likely lower. Islanders without Tavares? Wayyyy out of playoff contention. Pens without Crosby? #1 seed in the east. Their record without Crosby in the lineup was nearly flawless. Even if he is the best of the three players, or the best player in the league, he is not nearly in the top 3 most valuable to his team.

By your logic, Stamkos, St. Louis, and even Ovechkin should be taken over Crosby for the Hart Trophy. Unless we're including the +12games extrapolating, "what if" element....

I do hate the Pens. I think they're freaking annoying, and the complete opposite of what a NHL team should be, but when Hart trophy voting came around last year, I said give it to Malikin. Not because he racked up the most points, but because he carried a team without Crosby into contention and was undoubtedly the most valuable to his team. This year no Penguin has any right to be a finalist for the trophy.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 10, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> By your logic, Stamkos, St. Louis, and even Ovechkin should be taken over Crosby for the Hart Trophy. Unless we're including the +12games extrapolating, "what if" element....
> 
> I do hate the Pens. I think they're freaking annoying, and the complete opposite of what a NHL team should be, but when Hart trophy voting came around last year, I said give it to Malikin. Not because he racked up the most points, but because he carried a team without Crosby into contention and was undoubtedly the most valuable to his team. This year no Penguin has any right to be a finalist for the trophy.



Your hate for the Pens stems to Crosby alone,  since you mentioned they play better without him.  I do think Tavares should win though.  he carried his team

Stamkos and St Louis should never be considered this year,   14th place in the East is a waste of scoring for those 2.   

I do hate the Caps.  Ovi has been such a little prick for years on end.  Only now that my Stars sent Ribs over there has he gotten better.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 10, 2013)

MCTDread said:


>



I think it will be a good hard fought battle .




DejaEntendu said:


> olook Wings/Ducks went 7. How unexpected.  Datsyuk wants it. Think you're playing the Wings, Tom.



with how the trend is going, I think the Ducks are gonna pull it out


----------



## DejaEntendu (May 10, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> Your hate for the Pens stems to Crosby alone,  since you mentioned they play better without him.  I do think Tavares should win though.  he carried his team
> 
> Stamkos and St Louis should never be considered this year,   14th place in the East is a waste of scoring for those 2.
> 
> I do hate the Caps.  Ovi has been such a little prick for years on end.  Only now that my Stars sent Ribs over there has he gotten better.



Stamkos and St. Louis aren't considered....Only difference between them and Crosby for level of deserving is less obsession from the media.

And you're not even close with your accusations. Crosby isn't even top 3 on who I hate on the Penguins. Fleury is the most overrated player I have ever seen. Cooke and Orpik are horrendous douche bags. Kunitz is pretty overrated too. Crosby is annoying, weak, and over publicized, but he is no doubt in the top 1 or 2 players in the league. Bylsma isn't a player, but he should have been fired forever ago as well. And Letang LOL...Dude barely plays defense and is a Norris candidate.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 10, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Stamkos and St. Louis aren't considered....Only difference between them and Crosby for level of deserving is less obsession from the media.
> 
> And you're not even close with your accusations. Crosby isn't even top 3 on who I hate on the Penguins. Fleury is the most overrated player I have ever seen. Cooke and Orpik are horrendous douche bags. Kunitz is pretty overrated too. Crosby is annoying, weak, and over publicized, but he is no doubt in the top 1 or 2 players in the league. Bylsma isn't a player, but he should have been fired forever ago as well. And Letang LOL...Dude barely plays defense and is a Norris candidate.



didn't Wayne and Mario get tons of media exposure too?
did beat the Wings(who shouldn't have lost to the Pens)  lol
Cooke and Orpik are easy targets of hate(you cant argue that they haven't changed their ways)
Crosby weak but makes others look silly
how can you fire a coach when he wins so much.  youngest coach to 200 wins
oh god,  Id take Letang over Goligoski anyday in that Neal trade
Wasn't Norris awards given for top scorer usually for D?   Karlsson  xd


----------



## DejaEntendu (May 11, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> did beat the Wings(who shouldn't have lost to the Pens)  lol
> Cooke and Orpik are easy targets of hate(you cant argue that they haven't changed their ways)
> Crosby weak but makes others look silly
> how can you fire a coach when he wins so much.  youngest coach to 200 wins
> ...



I can definitely argue that Cooke hasn't changed his ways. He knocked Karlsson out of the whole season this year.... Haven't really followed Orpik anymore. It seems like those two are constantly on the penalty sheet when I read game recaps, though.

And yeah, Norris has been top scorer lately. Karlsson and Letang piss me off because now every defenseman that wants the award has to abandon their actual duties to tee stuff up all the time. I miss Lidstrom already. They need separate awards for best defensive defenseman and best offensive defenseman. It'd solve a lot.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 11, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> I can definitely argue that Cooke hasn't changed his ways. He knocked Karlsson out of the whole season this year.... Haven't really followed Orpik anymore. It seems like those two are constantly on the penalty sheet when I read game recaps, though.
> 
> And yeah, Norris has been top scorer lately. Karlsson and Letang piss me off because now every defenseman that wants the award has to abandon their actual duties to tee stuff up all the time. I miss Lidstrom already. They need separate awards for best defensive defenseman and best offensive defenseman. It'd solve a lot.



OMG that was an accident.  he's back now too.   so ya.  it didn't keep Ottawa from making the playoffs(which would vindicate that point)
Cooke has definitely been scoring more than before too.

I agree they should make separate awards.   

Im sure the Wings miss Lidstrom too.   even if they get past the Ducks,  the wall of the Hawks comes up.   Right Brady?


----------



## TetraVaal (May 11, 2013)

Law said:


> That series will be over tomorrow night.





Regardless of what happens in game 7, I'm proud of the Wings. This was a season where every so called 'expert' said they'd finally miss the Playoffs--but not only do they make it in--but they've persevered and managed to force a game 7. And the best part is, one of the primary reasons why the Wings have managed to do this is because of all their young guns. The future still looks bright in the D. We don't rebuild; we reload.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 11, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> Regardless of what happens in game 7, I'm proud of the Wings. This was a season where every so called 'expert' said they'd finally miss the Playoffs--but not only do they make it in--but they've persevered and managed to force a game 7. And the best part is, one of the primary reasons why the Wings have managed to do this is because of all their young guns. The future still looks bright in the D. We don't rebuild; we reload.



and I look forward to my teaming gaining that extra playoff spot in years to come


----------



## DejaEntendu (May 11, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> Regardless of what happens in game 7, I'm proud of the Wings. This was a season where every so called 'expert' said they'd finally miss the Playoffs--but not only do they make it in--but they've persevered and managed to force a game 7. And the best part is, one of the primary reasons why the Wings have managed to do this is because of all their young guns. The future still looks bright in the D. We don't rebuild; we reload.



Gary Bedore/Lawrence Journal World

Find me any preseason rankings that doesn't show the Wings making the playoffs.  I know nhl.com had them making it too. I'm with ya on the Wings are underrated, and even think they'll beat the Ducks, but the continued adversity thing is silly. No one counted the Wings out. They shall fall to the Blackhawks, though.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 11, 2013)

All of those douchebag 'analysts' on NBC--as well as some of those so called professional hockey magazines--had the Wings as low as 9th and 10th in the Western conference. And while they may have finished closer to that than a 3 seed, they really were being slept on by a lot of people this season. When the bottom was falling out, and they were rolling two lines of nothing but Grand Rapids Griffins, everyone and their mother was saying this was the year they were going to miss the Playoffs.

They went from being 'old and slow' to 'young and partially inexperienced.' 

Detroit may not be Toronto or Minnesota--in that they haven't made the Playoffs in ages--but they have overcome a lot of adversity. Hearing all of the shit talking during the last two weeks of the season, especially after the OT loss to Vancouver, it makes this Playoff run--even if it ends in game 7--all the more enjoyable. This is clearly a team that's still built to last.

And just think... they're doing it without the best 3rd line center in the game in Darren Helm, the extremely promising Danny DeKyser, and one of our best defensive forwards in Drew Miller.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 11, 2013)

oh Minnesota.  

over 100 million for 2 players=early exit


----------



## Tiger (May 11, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> The Art Ross trophy is given away specifically for the most amount of points. The Hart trophy is given to the player that was most valuable to their team. Caps without Ovechkin? 7th seed or likely lower. Islanders without Tavares? Wayyyy out of playoff contention. Pens without Crosby? #1 seed in the east. Their record without Crosby in the lineup was nearly flawless. Even if he is the best of the three players, or the best player in the league, he is not nearly in the top 3 most valuable to his team.



Neither the Caps nor the Isles would have made the playoffs this year without those two players. The Pens would still have made the playoffs even if Crosby had been missing for the _entire season_.

It is not "being a hater" to correctly explain to a blind follower that Crosby is not deserving of the Hart Trophy just because he came close to getting the Art Ross. Tavares should win it.

Can we also talk about how much bullshit it is that Brandon Saad and Gallagher are in the Calder finalists instead of Yakupov and Brodin?

Hey...Hey NHL! Yeah, y'know us over on the Western side of the continent? Yeah...we play hockey too! You should maybe watch some of our games sometime too. Fucking _BULLSHIT._

If either of those two take the Calder from Huberdeau, I will shit on the ceiling.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 11, 2013)

Law said:


> Neither the Caps nor the Isles would have made the playoffs this year without those two players. The Pens would still have made the playoffs even if Crosby had been missing for the _entire season_.
> 
> It is not "being a hater" to correctly explain to a blind follower that Crosby is not deserving of the Hart Trophy just because he came close to getting the Art Ross. Tavares should win it.
> 
> ...




who you calling blind?   Ive liked him for years now
I was basing it on stats,  not on opinion(which was pure hatred)
though I do agree Tavares should win

Caps were mediocre for years till Riberio came on(everyone shut down Ovi/Backstrom/Semin
LO AND BEHOLD.   Ribs got the OT winner tonight


----------



## DejaEntendu (May 11, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> who you calling blind?   Ive liked him for years now
> I was basing it on stats,  not on opinion(which was pure hatred)
> though I do agree Tavares should win
> 
> ...



The stats you were basing it on are irrelevant for this particular trophy. I gave my reasoning for why he should not win the trophy, which is entirely separate from my opinion of him or the Penguins.

Riberio hardly saved the Caps lol. That was his only goal on the series I believe. Holtby is carrying them, not Riberio. Ovechkin has thrived under Oates. Tavares still deserves it the most, though. I think Semin is on Carolina now too, isn't he?

Edit: And yeah, if Huberdeau doesn't win, I'm epically confused at how things are voted on.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 11, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> The stats you were basing it on are irrelevant for this particular trophy. I gave my reasoning for why he should not win the trophy, which is entirely separate from my opinion of him or the Penguins.
> 
> Riberio hardly saved the Caps lol. That was his only goal on the series I believe. Holtby is carrying them, not Riberio. Ovechkin has thrived under Oates. Tavares still deserves it the most, though. I think Semin is on Carolina now too, isn't he?
> 
> Edit: And yeah, if Huberdeau doesn't win, I'm epically confused at how things are voted on.



although past history dictates otherwise for Hart though.   high percentage winners also win Art Ross as well,  or at least close to that,  not enough goalies win that award.  same for D

if your reasoning is right about Crosby,  same would be said about Yakupov and his late surge after being injured.   Injury being a factor to block awards

downplaying Ribs?    Caps almost traded him at the deadline cause he was doing so well for them compared to everyone else.    his stock was pretty high for someone who wants a long term deal.  Caps are still hesitant to give him it.   I still wouldn't mind getting him back in Dallas.

in terms of Semin,  I was talking the past 3 years or so for the Caps.

though Gallagher and Saad have been helpful to their teams.  Huberdeau winning would be mainly about stats(shame Panthers couldn't get back to playoffs.   miss those rats)


----------



## Tiger (May 11, 2013)

The Hart going to the player who also happened to win the Art Ross in a season is purely coincidence - and not an unlikely one. But in this season, specifically, even though Crosby would have won the Art Ross had he not been injured, it still doesn't make him "Most Valuable to his team" by any stretch of the imagination.

A lot of analysts say that the voters who name the Calder finalists already had their picks unofficially ready before the final game or two of the season, and that's why Yakupov was left off, as he played like a hero amongst infants in the last two games of the season. Some speculate that most officials would probably just skip watching the Oilers final game of the season since it had absolutely no impact on the standings or the playoffs...and probably write those last couple games off as teams who weren't really putting in much effort since the season was so close to being over.

But saying Saad or Gallagher deserve it more than Huberdeau...seriously, are you watching the same game we are? Brandon Saad plays with Hossa and Kane. His points are as artificial as they fucking get. Gallagher is only in the category because the East coast rules the world of hockey. Both Saad and Gallagher play on highly successful teams leading their respective divisions, with many skilled players around them feeding them points. Huberdeau is on the worst team in the league and scores more points than both of them. Yakupov on a very disappointing team as well, and does the same.

Brodin, from the Wild, plays an average time on ice that would make Saad and Gallagher wet themselves, and neither of them come close to the pure talent that Yakupov possesses. And he wasn't injured, fyi, he was just in a 20-game slump in the middle of the 48-game season where he had maybe 3-4 of his 31 points. He was named Rookie of the month for April...and doesn't even make the finalist cut when most people had him as either the trophy-winner, or runner-up to only Huberdeau prior to the voting.

So...y'know, shut up and stuff. :amazed


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 11, 2013)

Law said:


> The Hart going to the player who also happened to win the Art Ross in a season is purely coincidence - and not an unlikely one. But in this season, specifically, even though Crosby would have won the Art Ross had he not been injured, it still doesn't make him "Most Valuable to his team" by any stretch of the imagination.
> 
> But saying Saad or Gallagher deserve it more than Huberdeau...seriously, are you watching the same game we are? Brandon Saad plays with Hossa and Kane. His points are as artificial as they fucking get. Gallagher is only in the category because the East coast rules the world of hockey. Both Saad and Gallagher play on highly successful teams leading their respective divisions, with many skilled players around them feeding them points. Huberdeau is on the worst team in the league and scores more points than both of them. Yakupov on a very disappointing team as well, and does the same.
> 
> ...



I probably wouldn't pick Saad,   Ive watched Gallagher and he is a definite workhorse.  all I was saying was that factors of Calder shouldn't be on stats alone obviously.  we saw what happened with Sergei Samsonov of Boston.   course you can bet Modano would have won in 90 if not for there not being an age limit.   Makarov played 2 games for my team and was useless

the funny thing about Brodin,  most never heard of him till late in the season.   they don't show enough West games on tv obviously.   Dillon on the Stars got some talk for it at least in comparison.   a free agent becoming a regular D with many minutes in his first year is impressive.

I think your Oilers will get better.   same for my Stars.  

though our farm teams are playing each other now in the playoffs  lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 11, 2013)

Honestly I agree with you Law on Saad not really deserving mention in the Hart nomination.


He's basically playing in a stacked all-star team


----------



## Nic (May 11, 2013)

guess we'll see if the Ducks have what it takes to win a game 7.


----------



## Tiger (May 11, 2013)

Thanks Tom, I appreciate a Hawk fan seeing what most of us do. Even if it was Brodin who replaced him, and not Yak.

Go Isles! Chase Vokoun out! (please?)


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 11, 2013)

Law said:


> Thanks Tom, I appreciate a Hawk fan seeing what most of us do. Even if it was Brodin who replaced him, and not Yak.
> 
> Go Isles! Chase Vokoun out! (please?)



I'm rooting for the Islanders to take it to seven tonight :WOW

All of your teams are tough, I don't like acting snobby about any team 

I joke about it with MCT but I have much respect for everyone from Canucks to Islanders.

Well except Pittsburgh, they overrated as hell


----------



## Tiger (May 11, 2013)

Lookin good so far for the Isles.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 11, 2013)

Man gonna be a while before I see the Hawks in action. 


C'mon Detroit beat the Ducks


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 11, 2013)

Good series Isles.   good luck in Brooklyn

Orpik of all people in OT


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 11, 2013)

No Islanders lost


----------



## DejaEntendu (May 11, 2013)

Pretty disappointing night for anyone who's an Islanders' fan. The rest of the team played way above the level they should be able to and their goalie blew it for them. Defense limits Pens' offense to like 20 shots and he lets 4 in. Nabakov and Fleury was an even matchup. Voukoun's way better. Faced twice as many and let one less in. Pens really deserved to go home with how they played that series, but I take comfort in the fact that if they don't step up their game a ton, they won't make it past the Hawks or probably even the Sens. Can't believe I bothered to watch this series lol. We all know if the Islanders won tonight, NBC wouldn't allow them to win game 7 anyway.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 11, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Pretty disappointing night for anyone who's an Islanders' fan. The rest of the team played way above the level they should be able to and their goalie blew it for them. Defense limits Pens' offense to like 20 shots and he lets 4 in. Nabakov and Fleury was an even matchup. Voukoun's way better. Faced twice as many and let one less in. Pens really deserved to go home with how they played that series, but I take comfort in the fact that if they don't step up their game a ton, they won't make it past the Hawks or probably even the Sens. Can't believe I bothered to watch this series lol. We all know if the Islanders won tonight, NBC wouldn't allow them to win game 7 anyway.



make it past the Hawks?   lets not get ahead of yourself.   Go Sharks


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 11, 2013)

What's with the Hawks respect? 

They can easily be beat 

That's why I'm cautiously optimistic


----------



## Tiger (May 11, 2013)

I agree with Craig Button.

If the Pens don't smarten up and fix the leaks in their game, they're going to be watching the rest of the playoffs from their living rooms. Anderson is the East's best goalie, with a stellar defense. They're in trouble.

Sad for the Isles, but I sure liked how the crowd kept chanting for them long after the game was over. A lot of appreciation there.

Islanders need a new goalie and a #1 dman and they definitely make the playoffs again next year, and have more success in it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 11, 2013)

Looks like Emery and Bolland are back for Game 1 of the second round 

Emery and Crawford combo may break them or strengthen their resolve


----------



## DejaEntendu (May 12, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> make it past the Hawks?   lets not get ahead of yourself.   Go Sharks



Make it past the Sharks? Let's not get ahead of ourselves. Go Wings?



...I'd hope strongly for a Wings' win tomorrow, Tom. You don't want to play L.A. and San Jose. Let em' beat each other up before you play one. Their goalies are hot.


----------



## MCTDread (May 12, 2013)

I prefer the Red Wings win so my Sharks can play *Tom's* Blackhawks in the Conferecne Finals


----------



## Tiger (May 12, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Make it past the Sharks? Let's not get ahead of ourselves. Go Wings?
> 
> 
> 
> ...I'd hope strongly for a Wings' win tomorrow, Tom. You don't want to play L.A. and San Jose. Let em' beat each other up before you play one. Their goalies are hot.



Hawks either play the Sharks or the Wings in round 2.

The Kings play either the Ducks or the Sharks.

--

Really hoping for a Caps, Leafs, Ducks win tomorrow.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Make it past the Sharks? Let's not get ahead of ourselves. Go Wings?
> 
> 
> 
> ...I'd hope strongly for a Wings' win tomorrow, Tom. You don't want to play L.A. and San Jose. Let em' beat each other up before you play one. Their goalies are hot.



I was rooting for the Wings to win anyways.

Last year as rivals, what better way to finish off our battles than in the Western conference semis 



MCTDread said:


> I prefer the Red Wings win so my Sharks can play *Tom's* Blackhawks in the Conferecne Finals





I would like to face you guys in the conference finals if possible


----------



## DejaEntendu (May 12, 2013)

I'm guessing Kings beat Sharks. Hawks beat Wings. Hawks beat Kings.


----------



## Vespy89 (May 12, 2013)

Gonna be a very nervous day for me hoping for the best 4 hours until the puck drops.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2013)

ESPN and media markets are going to go east coast bias if the Caps and Penguins meet up  

Pretty sure Ovechkin won't be able to overcome that many stars in one team


----------



## Vespy89 (May 12, 2013)

That game was full of bullshit not a good feeling for tommorrow night.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2013)

Your caps will be fine Vespy, they'll move on


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 12, 2013)

I respect what the Wings have accomplished, everyone has to. But bragging about the Wings won't make me like or care about them any more 

Anyway Tavares should win the Hart obviously. It's too bad goalies are almost never considered because you could put Bobrovsky or Anderson in that conversation too, but I guess the Vezina will be Bobrovsky's reward, if they don't shaft him because the Jackets missed the playoffs. Crosby getting nominated is a bit of a joke, but I guess they couldn't bring themselves to nominate Stamkos or St. Louis when the Lightning missed the playoffs by so much.

Caps extended it to 7, that's three 7-game series between the Caps and Rangers in five postseasons. What the hell.


----------



## MCTDread (May 12, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> I was rooting for the Wings to win anyways.
> 
> I would like to face you guys in the conference finals if possible



I respect the Blackhawkes and if we lose I'll support the eventual champions . Honestly.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> I respect the Blackhawkes and if we lose I'll support the eventual champions . Honestly.







Yes Wings are winning


----------



## DejaEntendu (May 12, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> ESPN and media markets are going to go east coast bias if the Caps and Penguins meet up
> 
> Pretty sure Ovechkin won't be able to overcome that many stars in one team



Lulz. It's not star power vs. star power all the time. Holtby will be so much harder to score on than Nabakov. Caps' defense is also better. Ovechkin and Co. can hit...cleanly. Pens' stars are mainly victims of frequent injuries because they can't play tough hockey. Ovechkin's hitting is always downplayed for some reason. He can take a shot block without going down for 12 games.

Let's not forget that the Pens have to make it past the Senators to start anyway, but I think Caps will prove to be their downfall if the Pens come across them. Rangers would be tough for them as well, especially if Richards and Nash come out of hibernation. Lundqvist is another beast. Wonder if Byslma is smart enough to permanently bench Fleury or if he's going to throw out a few games every series before switching; can afford that vs. the Islanders, but not vs. the Hawks and such.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Lulz. It's not star power vs. star power all the time. Holtby will be so much harder to score on than Nabakov. Caps' defense is also better. Ovechkin and Co. can hit...cleanly. Pens' stars are mainly victims of frequent injuries because they can't play tough hockey. Ovechkin's hitting is always downplayed for some reason. He can take a shot block without going down for 12 games.
> 
> Let's not forget that the Pens have to make it past the Senators to start anyway, but I think Caps will prove to be their downfall if the Pens come across them. Rangers would be tough for them as well, especially if Richards and Nash come out of hibernation. Lundqvist is another beast. Wonder if Byslma is smart enough to permanently bench Fleury or if he's going to throw out a few games every series before switching; can afford that vs. the Islanders, but not vs. the Hawks and such.



I'm so misinformed 

I gotta stop watching ESPN and just go to the sports websites for real info


----------



## TetraVaal (May 13, 2013)

Come on, Detroit. Finish this.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 13, 2013)

Come on, boys! Less than 5 minutes left to go!


----------



## TetraVaal (May 13, 2013)

I am so fucking happy right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



*^ LAW.*


----------



## DejaEntendu (May 13, 2013)

I'm mildly impressed at how quickly you make obnoxious Wings gifs; not gonna lie.

I might go out to watch a few of these Hawks/Wings' games at a local bar. Atmosphere was pretty crazy for that last regular season one I went to during the streak. Moving in July so won't have another chance. It should be a good series.


----------



## Vespy89 (May 13, 2013)

Game 7 should be fun win or lose proud of my Caps


----------



## Tiger (May 13, 2013)

Yup, one of the four teams I was cheering for lost, lol...that's kinda what happens to a hockey fan when their own team doesn't make the playoffs. I was disappointed for about five minutes, then I moved on. Shutting Perry down completely, and separating Datsyuk and Zetterberg = magic.

Good luck making it to game 6 in round two, Tetra.

Go Leafs! Go Caps!


----------



## DejaEntendu (May 13, 2013)

Law said:


> Good luck making it to game 6 in round two, Tetra.
> 
> Go Leafs! Go Caps!



Agreed. Agreed. Agreed.

No New York and Boston and then get rid of Pens next round, and I'm a happy camper. Chicago and L.A. can lose too for all I care. I want to see a dark horse win it. Get Thorton his cup.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 13, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Agreed. Agreed. Agreed.
> 
> No New York and Boston and then get rid of Pens next round, and I'm a happy camper. Chicago and L.A. can lose too for all I care. I want to see a dark horse win it. Get Thorton his cup.



I agree.  Thornton and Marleau have such a small window left to win

congrats Tetra

sorry to say Ducks,  I told ya so.  shoulda used Fasth
even my Stars can beat Hiller


----------



## DejaEntendu (May 13, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> I agree.  Thornton and Marleau have such a small window left to win
> 
> congrats Tetra
> 
> ...



Hiller played better than I expected, but he didn't face that many shots. I'm with you 100%. I would have started Fasth at least one game. What's the point of having a pro back up if you don't use him in a seven game series?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> *Chicago and L.A. can lose too for all I care. *



Ouch man 


Why all the hate?


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 13, 2013)

Chicago and LA just won Cups, I don't need to see them win again, and Detroit is Detroit, so yeah, I'm hoping San Jose is the one to come out of the West.

Leafs eliminating the Bruins would be fucking awesome, while I'm kinda indifferent on Caps/Rangers.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2013)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Chicago and LA just won Cups, I don't need to see them win again, and Detroit is Detroit, so yeah, I'm hoping San Jose is the one to come out of the West.
> 
> Leafs eliminating the Bruins would be fucking awesome, while I'm kinda indifferent on Caps/Rangers.



It's been 3 years since the Blackhawks last won, that was a long time 

I am rooting for the Leafs to finally get rid of their losing ways


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2013)

Tetra ........let's have a great final rival series 

I hope my Hawks destroy your Wings who I hate and respect


----------



## Tiger (May 13, 2013)

Whatever happens tonight, I want the winner of Rangers/Caps to win the East. And for some reason I just can't cheer for the Sharks...Chicago/LA will be interesting.


----------



## Mael (May 13, 2013)

Don't stop disappointing, Bs.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 13, 2013)

Overtime,  Game 7.  Best thing in the world,  come on Jagr,   help my Stars get your first rounder


Caps need to step up in final period.   otherwise its all over

Edit:  WOOOOO BRUINS!!!!  BERGERON!


----------



## TetraVaal (May 13, 2013)

Lmao the Maple Leafs remembered they were the Maple Leafs.


----------



## Mael (May 13, 2013)

Color me shocked...


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 13, 2013)

dang.....Rangers are cruising now


----------



## Elim Rawne (May 13, 2013)

oh leafs


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2013)

caps got destroyed 


Leafs succumbed to pressure


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 13, 2013)

Poor Leafs. Well they really had no business making it to Game 7 in the first place with how they played at the start of the series.

Game was a circus though, I guess officiating doesn't really exist anymore?

Did not expect the Rangers to blow out the Caps like that, wow. The lower seeds went 5-3 in the first round.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 13, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> caps got destroyed
> 
> 
> Leafs succumbed to pressure



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLnpA_bxMy8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLnpA_bxMy8[/YOUTUBE]






Next year will be the year the Leafs win it


----------



## Tiger (May 13, 2013)

Don't much care that the Caps lost - they were only in it for the first 5 minutes.

But damn...what a heart-breaking collapse for the Leafs. 4-1 doesn't mean you stop skating, kids. It means you punish your opponent for even daring to touch the puck. Especially with two minutes to go.

They let Lucic stand there in front of the net, and no one so much as touched him to make it 4-3. They had possession with the empty net after only half a shift, and instead of putting in the max effort to put the game away, they're happy to dump it down the boards and make a change.

Just...hard to fathom.

Doesn't matter, I don't see the Bruins taking down King Henrik. Nor the Pens/Sens.

Only team I think has a chance is the Hawks, and that's why I'm cheering for a Rangers/Hawks final.


----------



## DejaEntendu (May 13, 2013)

Wow, I would be pissed about the Leafs game but they brought it upon themselves. Epic collapse. Good riddance to them.

What an exciting playoffs!

Boston
New York
Chicago
Detroit
Los Angeles
Pittsburgh

Those teams and cities never win anything. Too bad the Flyers aren't here. Then it'd be super exciting! NBC wet dream emerging. Go San Jose. Go Ottawa. I guess.

The lack of diversity in matchups drives me crazy. I feel like I've seen all these teams play each other 10,000 times. Guess you guys get the Pittsburgh/Chicago matchup you wanted.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2013)

Punch yourself Tetra


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Wow, I would be pissed about the Leafs game but they brought it upon themselves. Epic collapse. Good riddance to them.
> 
> What an exciting playoffs!
> 
> ...



Deja bro, you gotta relax I know you want and underdog but sometimes the favorites just end up playing how they were envisioned too.

I feel sorta bad cheering for the Hawks I don't try to be arrogant yet you still hate them


----------



## Tiger (May 13, 2013)

I don't believe as many people as you think are hoping for Pens/Hawks, Deja.

Considering 5 of 8 series were won by the underdog, and the Pens own end looked like a sieve against the Isles, I'd say you're speaking *way* too soon.

Personally, I think it's pretty cool to see so many original-6 still in, and immediately playing one another.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2013)

Gar33nett said:


> I just don't want the 5 seed.



broken links are broken


----------



## DejaEntendu (May 13, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Deja bro, you gotta relax I know you want and underdog but sometimes the favorites just end up playing how they were envisioned too.
> 
> I feel sorta bad cheering for the Hawks I don't try to be arrogant yet you still hate them



I don't want an underdog. I just want a team that isn't the same freaking seven teams to get some coverage. I want a Hart or Calder trophy without stuffing the ballot with players from those seven teams. I want a televised game that isn't between those same seven teams.

I'll even be cheering for Chicago if they play anyone except San Jose or Ottawa, and have no problem with your being a fan. You live here. You follow the franchise. It's fine. NBC should stop being so biased with how they call games, set up trophy nominations, run broadcasts, etc. It's amazing how a league with a salary cap can have less surprises than MLB, who has massive salary discrepancies.

I mean, is this really what you guys like? Watching Boston and New York play each other on repeat? I understand Tetra is a Detroit fan. You're a Chicago fan. Maal is a Boston fan. But why is it you all want to see Chicago/Pittsburgh, Boston/New York. It's freaking boring. If NHL wants to bring more casual fans in, they need to stop catering to the seven massive fan bases, and start expanding the other 23. This formula won't work forever if they want to get more viewers. I'm even fine with seeing Toronto, Edmonton, Vancouver, Ottawa, Florida, Anaheim, whoever...It doesn't even have to be my team...just something different.


----------



## DejaEntendu (May 13, 2013)

Law said:


> I don't believe as many people as you think are hoping for Pens/Hawks, Deja.
> 
> Considering 5 of 8 series were won by the underdog, and the Pens own end looked like a sieve against the Isles, I'd say you're speaking *way* too soon.
> 
> Personally, I think it's pretty cool to see so many original-6 still in, and immediately playing one another.



I'm basing the general interest off of this board, and by saying you think it's cool, you're really just backing it up. Kuwa and Tom also expressed interest.

I think the original 6 is overdone and annoying. There's a reason the league has been expanded to 30 teams. If they were going to ignore the other 24, they shouldn't have expanded it to begin with. I could care less which seed wins. I'm just tired of big market, original 6 nonsense.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 13, 2013)

I would like Pens/Sharks more than Pens/Hawks

if the Sharks win,  Im good with it


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> I don't want an underdog. I just want a team that isn't the same freaking seven teams to get some coverage. I want a Hart or Calder trophy without stuffing the ballot with players from those seven teams. I want a televised game that isn't between those same seven teams.
> 
> I'll even be cheering for Chicago if they play anyone except San Jose or Ottawa, and have no problem with your being a fan. You live here. You follow the franchise. It's fine. NBC should stop being so biased with how they call games, set up trophy nominations, run broadcasts, etc. It's amazing how a league with a salary cap can have less surprises than MLB, who has massive salary discrepancies.
> 
> I mean, is this really what you guys like? Watching Boston and New York play each other on repeat? I understand Tetra is a Detroit fan. You're a Chicago fan. Maal is a Boston fan. But why is it you all want to see Chicago/Pittsburgh, Boston/New York. It's freaking boring. If NHL wants to bring more casual fans in, they need to stop catering to the seven massive fan bases, and start expanding the other 23. This formula won't work forever if they want to get more viewers. I'm even fine with seeing Toronto, Edmonton, Vancouver, Ottawa, Florida, Anaheim, whoever...It doesn't even have to be my team...just something different.




Boston and Chicago and Pitt vs Chicago have never played in the Stanley cup against each other though 


Detroit has played Pitt and I get why San Jose vs either one would be enticing. 

I do want a canadian team to win it one day


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 13, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> I do want a canadian team to win it one day



who is your pick in that respect?

I want:

West-Vancouver
East-Leafs

but only when US wins a gold medal again


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> who is your pick in that respect?
> 
> I want:
> 
> ...



Well I respect but don't like Vancouver so I'm going with Toronto Maple Leafs


----------



## TetraVaal (May 13, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> -snip-



I don't really get the point of this post. Your complaint is that essentially there is no parity in the NHL when it's arguably the most parity driven league. Not only is there a salary cap, but it's the only league in North America that allows more than half its teams to make the Playoffs. It's also the only North American sports league to feature an 8 seed actually _winning_ the Championship. I think what this really boils down to is that the most marketable franchises are moving on. That's not some conspiracy or written plan of the NHL. God knows there is too much unpredictability in this league to allow any sort of collusion in that regard.

But hell, just last year both Phoenix and NJ were in their conference finals--with NJ even making it to the Cup.

Phoenix had even made the Playoffs for 4 consecutive seasons up until this year.

Toronto finally made it for the first time since what... 2005?

Minnesota made it for the first time since 2008.

St. Louis has made it in back to back years since... fuck, I don't even know. It's been a long time.

NY Islanders finally made it back in.

Just because those squads didn't win it doesn't mean there's a lack of parity. NBC is trying to emulate ESPN in that they're over exposing the more star studded teams in hopes that they can draw in more casual viewers. Luckily for the NHL--unlike the NBA--there's so many upcoming superstars in both conferences, even on shitty teams--so they have a real good opportunity to market all teams here.

The 'status quo' doesn't bother me one iota. And that's mainly because in the NHL, to get where you've gotten, that means your team actually earned it. Year in and year out. Those teams that have been bounced have no one but to blame but themselves for not bucking the trend. Boston wasn't handed a come from behind victory tonight. They just straight up willed their way past the Maple Leafs. Like I said earlier, Toronto remembered that they're Toronto.


----------



## Tiger (May 14, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> I do want a canadian team to win it one day



Funny you say that, because for almost a century people were hoping for once a Canadian team wouldn't. Exaggerating a bit, but do you know who has the most Cups? Second-most?

@Tetra, it seems to me that Deja is saying the officials and NBC have conspired to make sure those teams you mentioned don't make it to the second round.

That said, Toronto didn't "remember they're Toronto" - they became devastatingly aware of their own youth and inexperience. It's not the same thing.


----------



## DejaEntendu (May 14, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> I don't really get the point of this post. Your complaint is that essentially there is no parity in the NHL when it's arguably the most parity driven league. Not only is there a salary cap, but *it's the only league in North America that allows more than half its teams to make the Playoffs.* .



I stopped reading here. I made a real effort to listen to the rationalization of someone who promotes the lack of diversity in matchups with the team they support, but gave up when you started throwing out nonsense information. I'm not going to bother to look into MLS mechanics, but NBA has the same amount of teams and playoff entrants as the NHL. You sound stupid already.

I'm not even referring to who makes it in or who doesn't make it into the playoffs. I'm talking about how they'll add Crosby and Saad over Bobrovsky and Yakupov. Or how 75% of games aired feature the same seven teams. Or how Pierre McGuire masturbates during Pens' goals. The top 8 match ups for this particular year just mesh well with that excluding mentality.

I really hope you're from Detroit, and even if you're not, you'll have to pretend you are at this point to save face, because you'd be the perfect personification of what I'm talking about. It's how when you look at the stands in Columbus during a Detroit game, half the fans have Red Wings shirts on. Broadcasts like to say things like, "Oh, look at the loyal fans that made the trip down to Columbus to cheer on their Wings." when in reality we all know it's just Columbus locals who don't want to follow the low budget team that never gets any attention or respect in the sports media. You can't generate diverse fan bases if you don't allow people an actual choice.


----------



## DejaEntendu (May 14, 2013)

Law said:


> is saying the officials and NBC have conspired to make sure those teams you mentioned don't make it to the second round.
> .



...Not what I said at all. Read the above post. The match ups are nothing more than a coincidence. The salary cap differentials makes it less of one, but I'm not preaching about conspiracies, only the lack of coverage and bias in the reporting resulting in non-diverse fan expectations.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 14, 2013)

Oh, I'm sorry professor dickhead, I had forgotten there were only 30 teams in the NBA. I was under the assumption that there were 31 or 32 since I don't follow it like I do the NHL, NFL or MLB. Sort of like how you don't feel like looking into the layout of the MLS.

My intent was to prove that compared to all other North American sports leagues, the NHL is arguably the most parity driven league.

So the NBA allows 16 teams in the Playoffs, right? How many times has an 8 seed won a Championship? Zero. How many times has an 8 seed even made it to the Championship? Zero. How many times has an 8 seed knocked off a 1 seed? Fucking twice. Two times in its entire league history.

Do you know how many times an 8 seed has at least gone all the way to the Stanley Cup Finals in the last decade alone? Twice; with Los Angeles even winning it last season.

Do you know how many times a team with a 5 seed or lower has gone to the Stanley Cup Finals in the last ten years? Five.

Yeah, good luck finding that type of parity in the NBA. 

As for where I'm from, who cares? I don't need to be from a specific region in order to cheer on the team that I like. The Wings were still producing fans at Olympia stadium even when they sucked dick. So don't even sit there and try to pretend like Detroit is a another name for Bandwagonville, you bitter cunt. You have to have resolve and dedication just to like _anything_ from Detroit--regardless of how good the Wings have been over the last two decades. 

Detroit may be a marketable region--but it's not Chicago, New York, Los Angeles or Philadelphia.

The NHL brought in the salary cap for a reason; so teams like Nashville could stop paying the bare minimum just to put a team on the ice. And the cap's limit continues to shrink each year, which actually FAVORS smaller marketed teams.

Nashville, Columbus, Phoenix, etc. have all been given the opportunity to do something with their teams. Blame their inability to draft or spend wisely for why they suck so bad you know nothing douchebag.


----------



## DejaEntendu (May 14, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> Oh, I'm sorry professor dickhead, I had forgotten there were only 30 teams in the NBA. I was under the assumption that there were 31 or 32 since I don't follow it like I do the NHL, NFL or MLB. Sort of like how you don't feel like looking into the layout of the MLS.



The reason I don't feel like looking into it is because it has nothing to do with my post. I didn't reference a fact about it that wasn't at all accurate. If you're going to make a definitive statement, do the 30 seconds of research accompanied with it, or don't make it at all. It's not really a professor thing. It's more of a common sense thing. If you open your entire argument on a lie, it's hard to take you seriously.

For a third time, my comments have nothing to do with seeding, or who advances in the playoffs. The coincidence of this year including 6 of those 7 teams is irrelevant. I simply expressed disappointment in it happening like that. My gripes come from the media coverage and the lack of promoting diverse FAN BASES, not diverse winners or whatever you're rambling on about.

And, I take it from your taken aback nonsense, that you aren't from Detroit. I assumed you would have just pretended you were from the Detroit area to save face, but now you're really just proving my point even further. It's kind of pathetic how I gave you a little bit of credit that you could have just ignored and you went ahead and ruined it for yourself. So, you're one of the douche bags that buys all the Wings gear, goes to Panthers games, and starts Let's Go Wings chants thinking you're cool. Got it. I always like to think it isn't easy to stereotype people, and people deserve more credit than that, but it turns out, that usually isn't the case.

Oh, and if you want a really easy argument for how flawed your logic is: Florida Marlins. Arizona Diamondbacks. MLB allowed 8, and now 10 to get into the playoffs and they still find a way to give us more diverse matchups, and even more diverse winners. I much prefer NHL to MLB, but even without a salary cap, in recent decades, they wreck NHL in terms of diversity.


----------



## Tiger (May 14, 2013)

Too much doom and gloom in your posts to not think you're talking about conspiracies, tbh.

I can't really relate, since up here in Canada, people who live in Canadian towns bleed the colors of their hockey teams, even if they are in the basement. And they ridicule anyone who jumps on and off the wagon to the point where it's rare to see.

If Montreal or Toronto comes to Edmonton to play a game, and 1/5th the crowd is in their jerseys, 95% of them truly _are_ from the East. The reason people think "oh wow, half the people in this arena are from the visiting team" is simply because the people willing to travel across the country to attend a game, are also all the same people who are going to be as loud as they possibly can at any and all games. Whereas, a very small percentage of the home-base fans are that loud when it's not a playoff game.

We understand hockey very well in Canada, so it's not the same up here. I also understand that in the great scheme of things - the Hawks and Pens have hardly any Cup wins, and are easily due a couple more before the era shifts again.

49 of the last 93 Cups were Canadian, coming from a total of 6 cities. To put it in perspective, Pittsburgh has won 3. Chicago has won 4. The Rangers have won 4. You and I do one thing similar - we feel that having the same teams always winning is boring...but you think on a very small scale. The teams I never want to cheer for in the playoffs are: Montreal(25), Toronto(13), Detroit(11), and Boston(6), the four teams with the most Cups. Now, this year - I cheered for Toronto to beat Boston, just because it's been so damn long for them.

One of the reasons I cheer so hard for the Flyers(2), is because they've won so few, with so many years of struggling for it. Likewise for why I keep getting excited for the Blues, who haven't won _once_.

What has Carolina, Florida, Phoenix, Nashville, Columbus, Washington, Vancouver, etc. done to deserve more of a chance than the Rangers or Hawks who were original 6, with less Cups than the Oilers to show for it? In my eyes, hoping for THAT FINAL is exactly what you're arguing FOR, just on a much larger scale.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 14, 2013)

Bahahaha this uninformed clown is trying to generalize my interests because I proved that he's a fucking idiot. So typical.

Your issue isn't with seeding or which teams win, yet you're basically griping about a lack of parity. You're griping because original 6 teams continue to be successful. Pittsburgh and Chicago are the marketed teams, blah blah blah.

Yet last year we have a team win the Stanley Cup for the first time in their franchise history (_just like Anaheim did a few short years ago_).

We had Phoenix advance to the conference finals for the first time in their franchise history.

A fucking team from America's armpit in New Jersey went to the Finals.

That was in one season alone.

But this knob is complaining about the way teams are marketed through NBC.

So stop watching NBC, you knob. You don't see me complaining about ESPN and their Sidney Crosby suckfests. Do you want to know why? BECAUSE I DON'T GET ME INFORMATION FROM ESPN.

You're a clown.


----------



## Tiger (May 14, 2013)

Came into this expecting to be on Deja's side, but I'm on Tetra's side here. I think you need to seriously take a walk and shake it off, Deja. Detroit is basically Canadian when it comes to fanbase - and has nothing at all to do with NBC or any kind of bullshit you're talking about. They barely made the playoffs, and knocked off a team they had no real business knocking off. If anything, it's a reason to cheer for them, not the other way around.

My reasons for not wanting to see the Wings win more Cups I've already stated, but it has nothing to do with fanbase legitimacy, and I think that's horse shit.

However, Tetra, the salary cap keeps going up - not down, so I'm not sure what you were saying there.


----------



## DejaEntendu (May 14, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> Nashville, Columbus, Phoenix, etc. have all been given the opportunity to do something with their teams. Blame their inability to draft or spend wisely for why they suck so bad you know nothing douchebag.



And LOL. Wow. Phoenix is in the top 3 for drafting. Hands down. Just because there's a cap, doesn't mean every team can afford to hit it. What Nashville and Phoenix have done is nothing short of amazing. Keep preaching how good at drafting Detroit is when you have Zetterburg and Datsyuk on your team. Typical elitist attitude, acting like all teams have to do is draft wiser and they'll be set. Phoenix and Nashville lose players to free agency every single year. Something Detroit never has to worry about. It's one thing to draft well one year and lock them all up for two decades. It's another to have to draft well, cultivate the players just to lose them to big market teams, and do it all over again every year.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 14, 2013)

The minimum went up, too, though. 

Point is, the NHL has the best salary cap in North America. And it's arguably the most parity driven league in North America. It's certainly more parity driven than the NBA or MLB.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 14, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> And LOL. Wow. Phoenix is in the top 3 for drafting. Hands down. Just because there's a cap, doesn't mean every team can afford to hit it. What Nashville and Phoenix have done is nothing short of amazing. Keep preaching how good at drafting Detroit is when you have Zetterburg and Datsyuk on your team. Typical elitist attitude, acting like all teams have to do is draft wiser and they'll be set. Phoenix and Nashville lose players to free agency every single year. Something Detroit never has to worry about. It's one thing to draft well one year and lock them all up for two decades. It's another to have to draft well, cultivate the players just to lose them to big market teams, and do it all over again every year.



Zetterberg and Datsyuk were *drafted by the Wings* you daft cunt. In the later rounds no less.

Detroit hasn't lost players? Remind me again what Lidstrom did following last season?

Where was Brad Stuart traded to because he informed the Wings he wouldn't re-up with them?

What did Brian Rafalski did the year before last season?

What did Tomas Holmstrom do last season?

Where did Jiri Hudler go following last season? Oh, that's right... Calgary.

But no... the Wings don't loss players in free agency.

Fucking MORON.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 14, 2013)

And the Wings will also be losing Filppula, Cleary, White and Miller this offseason.

And do you also want to know why the Wings made the Playoffs _again_ this season? Because of significant contributions from Gustav Nyquist, Joakim Andersson, Tomas Tatar, Brian Lashoff, Danny DeKyser, Brendan Smith, etc, etc.

And guess what... with the exception of DeKyser, they were ALL drafted by the Wings.

So yeah, maybe if those other teams knew how to draft they would actually end up turning their organizations around. Go ask Toronto how important Nazem Kadri is to their foundation. Without him they don't even MAKE the Playoffs this season--let alone have the chance to knock off Boston in a game 7.

Do some fucking research, you clown.


----------



## Tiger (May 14, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> The minimum went up, too, though.
> 
> Point is, the NHL has the best salary cap in North America. And it's arguably the most parity driven league in North America. It's certainly more parity driven than the NBA or MLB.



Ah, the minimum. Yup, I follow now. And absolutely it does. MLB, NFL and NBA are all a damned joke for how much they pay their players.

When I see how much money a hundred athletes make and then see a group of thirty homeless people sitting in tents in an alley...it really makes me wonder how we're all still alive. It has very little to do with Free Agency.

_Even the NHL is insane for how much the players make._

Detroit continuously makes the playoffs because their hockey system is one of the best in the world. They take average players and make them above average. They have maybe the top scouts in hockey.


----------



## DejaEntendu (May 14, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> The minimum went up, too, though.
> 
> Point is, the NHL has the best salary cap in North America. And it's arguably the most parity driven league in North America. It's certainly more parity driven than the NBA or MLB.



You say it's _arguably_ the most parity driven league in North America and you don't bother to look at objectively. MLB has horrible salary discrepancies and yet they're still more diverse in terms of markets. I could care less which seed progresses. Cinderella stories don't interest me. I'm interested in more variety in cities that win or that are at least taken seriously by their broadcast affiliates. The Florida Marlins have won the World Series twice. Both times they had to start over from scratch and compete with payrolls 10+ times that of their own. As much as it saddens me to say it, MLB is far more diverse.


----------



## MCTDread (May 14, 2013)

GO SHARKS GO!!


----------



## DejaEntendu (May 14, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> Zetterberg and Datsyuk were *drafted by the Wings* you daft cunt. In the later rounds no less.
> 
> Detroit hasn't lost players? Remind me again what Lidstrom did following last season?
> .



Guess what? Phoenix and Nashville CAN'T afford to pay Zetterburg and Datsyuk and Lidstrom for 15-20 years. Re-read the post. ANY team can draft good players. How do you expect teams like Phoenix to maintain rosters like Detroit. You had a hall of fame defenseman play his entire career in Detroit and he had to retire. Wow. What adversity. Imagine that you had him and your other two hall of famers for two years and then you lost them to the Rangers. That is what I am talking about.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 14, 2013)

This douche brings up the Marlins winning two World Series, but he ignores the Devils, Ducks, *Lightning*, Hurricanes, and Kings winning the Cup in the last decade alone.

Fuck outta here you stupid cunt.

This dude is such a poseur. Doesn't know shit for shit about the NHL.



DejaEntendu said:


> Guess what? Phoenix and Nashville CAN'T afford to pay Zetterburg and Datsyuk and Lidstrom for 15-20 years.



How much did they just pay Webber?

How much did they offer Suter?

Yeah. Shut the fuck up.



DejaEntendu said:


> Imagine that you had him and your other two hall of famers for two years and then you lost them to the Rangers. That is what I am talking about.



No... they only lost their 2nd best D-man to the Minnesota Wild. 

Another middle market team.

Shit tier posts from a shit tier poster.


----------



## DejaEntendu (May 14, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> This douche brings up the Marlins winning two World Series, but he ignores the Devils, Ducks, *Lightning*, Hurricanes, and Kings winning the Cup in the last decade alone.
> 
> Fuck outta here you stupid cunt.
> 
> ...



Why are you talking about me in third person or whatever the heck you're doing? Just respond to what I say, instead of ignoring it and swearing me out in third person. It makes no sense. The Kings, Devils, Ducks all have max payrolls. What are Phoenix and Nashville supposed to do? How do we pay Perry, Selanne, Getzlaf, Ryan, Carter, Quick, Doughty?


----------



## MCTDread (May 14, 2013)

Marlins  Baseball down here has hit an all time low


----------



## TetraVaal (May 14, 2013)

Law said:


> Detroit continuously makes the playoffs because their hockey system is one of the best in the world. They take average players and make them above average. They have maybe the top scouts in hockey.



Nobody scouts Europe like the Wings.

Nyquist, Tatar, Jarnkrok and Jurco all have realistic shots at turning into star players. They have the talent; it's just up to them to put it all together.

But I know one thing for sure; Detroit would NOT have made the Playoffs this year had it not been from all the contributions they got from their rookies. To assume that Datsyuk and Zetterberg did it all--like this idiot seems to be assuming--is completely absurd.


----------



## DejaEntendu (May 14, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> How much did they just pay Webber?
> 
> How much did they offer Suter?
> 
> .



They lost Suter to a higher offer....

They had to gut their team to afford Weber alone. And ended up in what? 13th place? Is this your argument on how low payroll teams can make it?


----------



## TetraVaal (May 14, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Why are you talking about me in third person or whatever the heck you're doing? Just respond to what I say, instead of ignoring it and swearing me out in third person. It makes no sense. The Kings, Devils, Ducks all have max payrolls. What are Phoenix and Nashville supposed to do? How do we pay Perry, Selanne, Getzlaf, Ryan, Carter, Quick, Doughty?



Blame your shitty owner.

Anaheim may be from Cali but they're not a huge markets team.

I just brought up how Nashville has already paid Webber big time--and they offered a max contract to Suter in the offseason.

You brought up how these small market teams are losing players to the Rangers, yet he walked to another mid market team.

It's not my fault you don't know shit about the NHL.



DejaEntendu said:


> They lost Suter to a higher offer....
> 
> They had to gut their team to afford Weber alone. And ended up in what? 13th place? Is this your argument on how low payroll teams can make it?



And yet, the bare minimum for the NHL is $54.2 million.

Blame shitty owners and shitty attendances for those teams not being able to keep their players.


----------



## Tiger (May 14, 2013)

If Phoenix drafts a superstar, they absolutely _do_ have the money to pay them for twenty years.

Datsyuk was drafted 177th overall.
Zetterberg was drafted 210th overall.

Both by the Wings.

Lidstrom was drafted 53rd overall by them as well.

The first two were not expected to get starting positions on an NHL team, and Lidstrom was not expected to be a top-pairing Dman.

Detroit makes their success through excellent hockey systems, consistently-great coaching and management staff, and a culture of winning.

Winning begets winning. Players playing for the Red Wings might work a little harder for them than they might Phoenix.

But don't start talking about how your city can't afford to pay a star to play there his entire career. That's garbage. Every city in the NHL can afford to pay to the cap, they just refuse to. And if revenue isn't high enough to warrant spending to the cap, then the team should be moved somewhere where it will be. Again, I come from the perspective of a city that sells out every game even when we know we'll be the worst team in the league. Because we bleed copper and blue. I come from a city who carries multiple other American cities on our back thanks to profit-sharing, because they can't get anyone to give a shit about hockey. The problem is not everyone else, and it's not the NHL who has done everything it possibly can to create parity the last couple decades - maybe the problem is the piss-poor hockey communities some teams play in? Maybe the problem is how your arenas are half-empty and you blame NBC.


----------



## DejaEntendu (May 14, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> Blame your shitty owner.
> 
> Anaheim may be from Cali but they're not a huge markets team.
> 
> ...



The Coyotes don't even have an owner. The coaching and drafting of Phoenix is among the best in the league. Our payroll is razor thin. That is why we'll never win. Blame it on drafting or whatever you want while you cheer on your fair weather team of hall of famers you pay a ton for.

Overpaying for Weber proves nothing. They had to gut the team to do it. It's like paying for Datsyuk and not having enough to pay Howard, Zetterburg, Bruner, Franzen, and all the other pieces you rely on. You need a full payroll or you can't pay for the stars and the pieces.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 14, 2013)

Shane Doan may not be a star, but the Coyotes don't seem to have a problem holding on to him. In fact, the Wings wanted him to play on Datsyuk's wing this season, but he decided to stay in Phoenix.

Also, you want to know something funny? Detroit had a $62 million payroll this season compared to Nashville's $53 million payroll.

What a vast discrepancy!!


----------



## TetraVaal (May 14, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Overpaying for Weber proves nothing. They had to gut the team to do it. It's like paying for Datsyuk and not having enough to pay Howard, Zetterburg, Bruner, Franzen, and all the other pieces you rely on. You need a full payroll or you can't pay for the stars and the pieces.



So we lose our two best defenseman last year--one to retirement and the other through FA. As well as losing Hudler through free agency.

And we're going to lose Filppula, Cleary, Miller and White this offseason... but no, we can afford to keep everyone and everything. 

Idiot.

The Wings sustain success by drafting well. Period. They don't rebuild; they just reload.

And it's funny, if the big markets are all that matter, then why did Parise and Suter pick Minnesota over Detroit, Pittsburgh and Philadelphia? All three of those teams made their pitch.


----------



## DejaEntendu (May 14, 2013)

Law said:


> If Phoenix drafts a superstar, they absolutely _do_ have the money to pay them for twenty years.
> 
> Datsyuk was drafted 177th overall.
> Zetterberg was drafted 210th overall.
> ...



Right, so you think if NBC promoted Phoenix with 4-5 games on national tv every week like they do the Red Wings, they wouldn't have any more fans? Makes sense. Every fan base has to start somewhere and if you don't allow it to grow, it won't grow. I know it must be nice living in Edmonton and Detroit where the fan bases are established by decades of hockey, but Columbus and Phoenix and Nashville deserve the air time and consideration large market teams get. Why would someone want to buy the Phoenix Coyotes if they have nothing to gain from it? If NBC won't put them on the air unless it's once a year vs. the Blackhawks. The elitist attitude is really sickening to me.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 14, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Right, so you think if NBC promoted Phoenix with 4-5 games on national tv every week like they do the Red Wings, they wouldn't have any more fans? Makes sense. Every fan base has to start somewhere and if you don't allow it to grow, it won't grow. I know it must be nice living in Edmonton and Detroit where the fan bases are established by decades of hockey, but Columbus and Phoenix and Nashville deserve the air time and consideration large market teams get. Why would someone want to buy the Phoenix Coyotes if they have nothing to gain from it? If NBC won't put them on the air unless it's once a year vs. the Blackhawks. The elitist attitude is really sickening to me.



What the fuck are you talking about? Some markets just aren't strong. That's the case for every league. You yourself brought it up with the MLB and the Marlins. But just last year the Yotes were right there in the Conference Finals.

Just shut the fuck up. You're clearly in way over your head.


----------



## DejaEntendu (May 14, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> Shane Doan may not be a star, but the Coyotes don't seem to have a problem holding on to him. In fact, the Wings wanted him to play on Datsyuk's wing this season, but he decided to stay in Phoenix.



HAH. You're comparing Shane Doan to Pavel Datsyuk? I'm a massive Coyotes fan, but even I have to scoff at this. Doan isn't half as good as Datsyuk. The demand he warrants is ridiculously low in comparison. Vrbata took a massive pay cut to play on Phoenix. We lost Brysgalov. We'll lose Yandle and Ekman-Larsson before long. If Smith has another good year, we'll lose him too, if we don't lose him already. Saying that the Wings and Coyotes are playing on even ground is about as elitist a statement as you can make. Why not just say the Marlins could be as good as the Yankees if they tried harder while you're at it?


----------



## TetraVaal (May 14, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Why not just say the Marlins could be as good as the Yankees if they tried harder while you're at it?



Because unlike the NHL there isn't a salary cap to even the field.

Doan's and Datsyuk's skill levels is irrelevant. Bottom line is, Doan was an unrestricted free agent who could've went anywhere. But he stayed in Phoenix.

Quit crying because your team can't draft for shit.

*EDIT:* P.S. the Marlins had one of the highest payrolls in baseball last year to open with their new stadium. How many fans showed up for that? Yeah. Like I said; shut the fuck up.


----------



## DejaEntendu (May 14, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> What the fuck are you talking about? Some markets just aren't strong. That's the case for every league. You yourself brought it up with the MLB and the Marlins. But just last year the Yotes were right there in the Conference Finals.
> 
> Just shut the fuck up. You're clearly in way over your head.



The Marlins won. Twice. Two completely different teams.

If NBC, ESPN, etc. made more of an effort to show diversity in broadcasts, award distribution, etc. I truly believe fan bases like Phoenix would be larger, potential owners would be more interested, the salary cap could be reached, and a more even competition could be gained.

I wouldn't expect you to agree. You're at the cap. You've got the cups from before you were into hockey and decided to ignore your home team to bandwagon to the Wings. Everything's all set for you, so of course there's no bias. You sound like a rich person born into a wealthy family picking on a homeless person who was born on the streets.


----------



## MCTDread (May 14, 2013)

Marlins had a nice stadium, new uniforms and logo and a high paid roster. 
If there's not a winning product on the field no one will show.


----------



## DejaEntendu (May 14, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> Because unlike the NHL there isn't a salary cap to even the field.
> 
> Doan's and Datsyuk's skill levels is irrelevant. Bottom line is, Doan was an unrestricted free agent who could've went anywhere. But he stayed in Phoenix.
> 
> ...



Marlins won with miniscule payrolls. Last comment is irrelevant.

Doan and Datsyuk's skill level are not. They demand different salaries and the number of teams interested in them. Coyotes draft extremely well....No idea what you're talking about. They also trade, and tweak rejected players from other teams well. They have one of the best managements in hockey. If you disagree, you clearly haven't paid much attention to them which is to be expected.


----------



## DejaEntendu (May 14, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> Marlins had a nice stadium, new uniforms and logo and a high paid roster.
> If there's not a winning product on the field no one will show.



I lived in Florida for a while. I showed up to their games even before they won the World Series. I managed to show up without Yankees gear too.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 14, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> The Marlins won. Twice. Two completely different teams.
> 
> If NBC, ESPN, etc. made more of an effort to show diversity in broadcasts, award distribution, etc. I truly believe fan bases like Phoenix would be larger, potential owners would be more interested, the salary cap could be reached, and a more even competition could be gained.
> 
> I wouldn't expect you to agree. You're at the cap. You've got the cups from before you were into hockey and decided to ignore your home team to bandwagon to the Wings. Everything's all set for you, so of course there's no bias. You sound like a rich person born into a wealthy family picking on a homeless person who was born on the streets.



And the Coyotes made it to the Conference Finals last year. They also made it to the Playoffs for four straight seasons. Have the Marlins done that? Nope. 

You've had four EVEN opportunities to win a Cup. Blame your shitty team for not getting the job done last year.

You can't expect NBC to promote your organization when you can't even get 100 people to show up for a local rally--or whatever it is they were doing to try and keep their team.

P.S. continuing to generalize me, while erroneously assuming I started to like the Wings after they started winning Cups, isn't going to lend your paper-thin arguments any credence. You're just hurling wiffle ball insults because you're getting absolutely schooled right now.


----------



## Tiger (May 14, 2013)

You can't compare the NHL to the MLB.

Not when the Leafs, who used to be an absolute monster powerhouse in the NHL hasn't won in, what...45 years? Montreal in 20. Oilers and Isles who were so dominant in their decade - haven't won in 30. Powerhouses in the NHL get their turn, then they sit back and eat shit for a while before coming back. Detroit has a better hockey system than those Canadian teams, and a better culture of winning than most teams. So they simply eat a bit less shit.

Phoenix, as a city, easily has the money to spend to the cap. The problem is they don't care enough about hockey to do it. And every single one of your games could be nationally-televised, and you still wouldn't sell out your arena. They just don't care that much. It's like that movie "She's just not that into you".

Playing hockey in the desert is like a jamaican bobsled t...nvm.


----------



## MCTDread (May 14, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> I lived in Florida for a while. I showed up to their games even before they won the World Series. I managed to show up without Yankees gear too.



I live in Miami xD. Marlins are a joke down here now. You can buy a nosebleed ticket and easily move down to the lower seats. That stadium deal left a bad taste in a lot of peoples mouths. Until they start winning again no one will show. Only the die hard TRUE fans show up and the bandwagoners will jump on eventually if they become successful


----------



## DejaEntendu (May 14, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> And the Coyotes made it to the Conference Finals last year. They also made it to the Playoffs for four straight seasons. Have the Marlins done that? Nope.
> 
> You've had four EVEN opportunities to win a Cup. Blame your shitty team for not getting the job done last year.
> 
> ...



Is that why I'm resorting to obsessive swearing? Oh wait, that's you. Like how NBA has more teams than the NHL apparently? Or how the Coyotes have a crappy owner even though they have no owner? You just say whatever you feel like and worry about the legitimacy of the facts later on.

Coyotes made it to the Western Conference final, wrecking a team that wrecked the Wings. Pretty embarrassing. Opportunities weren't even close to even. It's amazing the western conference final isn't Wings vs. Hawks every year to be honest. They have infinite advantages and still screw games up.


----------



## DejaEntendu (May 14, 2013)

Law said:


> You can't compare the NHL to the MLB.
> 
> Not when the Leafs, who used to be an absolute monster powerhouse in the NHL hasn't won in, what...45 years? Montreal in 20. Oilers and Isles who were so dominant in their decade - haven't won in 30. Powerhouses in the NHL get their turn, then they sit back and eat shit for a while before coming back. Detroit has a better hockey system than those Canadian teams, and a better culture of winning than most teams. So they simply eat a bit less shit.
> 
> ...



Pretty sick of this argument. Hockey could do well in Phoenix. I've lived there. I know the fan base. I know the problems it's facing. It doesn't snow in L.A. or Dallas either and the fan bases are fine. They need more coverage. They need an owner. They need to hit cap.


----------



## DejaEntendu (May 14, 2013)

I've got to get going. I have plans with a friend, but I expect a full the Detroit Red Wings are the best team in the world even though I have no actual affiliation to them besides bandwagon jumping rant when I get back. I did insult them after all and I expect nothing less. Tell me about all the adversity and triumphs and drafting. It's so interesting.


----------



## Tiger (May 14, 2013)

No, it's because regular season success does not equal playoff success, and it takes a different set of skills to consistently succeed in the playoffs.

Teams constantly prove in the NHL that you can't just toss money at a problem, load your team with stars and win it all. It just doesn't work like that in the NHL - and it doesn't make it embarrassing when a team loses. Everyone in the playoffs deserves to be in the playoffs. None of them are "easy", and the whole reason tournaments like these are seeded 1-8 is because it's best to load up the latter rounds with the best teams, for the absolute highest level of competition. That's tournament 101. If it wasn't like that, it wouldn't be so amazing when an underdog wins...like last year, for example.

Coverage has nothing to do with it. The NHL isn't sitting around deciding who they want to win the Cup and trying to make sure it happens.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 14, 2013)

Bahahahaha now this loser is saying it comes down to favortism.

What a loser.

Just stop watching the NHL.

No matter what counterarguments I bring forth--which have been immaculately conveyed to so far--you'll just rely on fallacies to peddle your childish rants. You have no reason to be pissed off. Want someone to blame? Blame your city for not supporting your own team. If you need NBC to fix that for you then you're living in the dumbest city imaginable.


----------



## MCTDread (May 14, 2013)

I love San Jose's chances this year


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 14, 2013)

The NHL is about as close to absolute parity as you can get. When's the last time there was a repeat champion (insert "the Wings are the greatest!" here)? Dynasties are dead. It's hard enough just to put together a team that can even make the playoffs five years in a row and then maaaaybe make one or two serious Cup runs in that window. And you saw how much overtime there's been, so many of these series have been decided by a bounce here or a call there.

The league has done everything in its power to keep the Coyotes in Phoenix, to the point where they're flying in the face of conventional wisdom, and they've got revenue-sharing and all, so it's hard to argue the league has been unkind to small/non-traditional markets. The southern US and small-market teams would be shit out of luck if they had to fend for themselves entirely, but the league has done what it can because it wants the league as large and healthy as possible, unlike the NBA which has like five successful franchises and that's it.


----------



## DejaEntendu (May 14, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> No matter what counterarguments I bring forth--which have been immaculately conveyed to so far--you'll just rely on fallacies to peddle your childish rants. You have no reason to be pissed off. Want someone to blame? Blame your city for not supporting your own team. If you need NBC to fix that for you then you're living in the dumbest city imaginable.



Why would I take your "counter argument" seriously when you support that with information that isn't true? I've literally pointed out glaring holes in "facts" you've made. If you have an opinion that doesn't coincide with mine, that's obviously fine. If you don't have any rational support for it, that's also fine. But don't insert random statistics or statements that are just false.




			
				The Big Mumbo said:
			
		

> The NHL is about as close to absolute parity as you can get. When's the last time there was a repeat champion (insert "the Wings are the greatest!" here)? Dynasties are dead. It's hard enough just to put together a team that can even make the playoffs five years in a row and then maaaaybe make one or two serious Cup runs in that window. And you saw how much overtime there's been, so many of these series have been decided by a bounce here or a call there.
> 
> The league has done everything in its power to keep the Coyotes in Phoenix, to the point where they're flying in the face of conventional wisdom, and they've got revenue-sharing and all, so it's hard to argue the league has been unkind to small/non-traditional markets. The southern US and small-market teams would be shit out of luck if they had to fend for themselves entirely, but the league has done what it can because it wants the league as large and healthy as possible, unlike the NBA which has like five successful franchises and that's it.



See, now while I disagree with you somewhat., I appreciate the legitimate statements you make to support your argument. The point I was originally trying to make was not that there isn't enough variety in Stanley Cup champions or playoff entrants. Tetra just keeps trying to turn that into my point. I agree with the statements in your first paragraph sans the first sentence. My point on this matter is simply that if you have a higher payroll, you have a higher percentage chance of doing well. It's just common sense. The playing ground is not completely even. That isn't to say that lower payrolls can't win, only that they do have a slightly lower chance of winning. Seeing a Wings/Coyotes game and saying the Wings don't have a distinct advantage is pretty elitist and na?ve. Injuries, desire, etc. play major roles, and obviously anyone can walk away with the cup.

My point was that NBC, not NHL doesn't do a good enough job of promoting interest in small market teams. I agree with you that the NHL has probably done TOO much for the Phoenix Coyotes where they are nowhere near self sufficient anymore. NBC needs to be more diverse in which games that they broadcast, and the neutrality of their commentary. Let's face it, Phoenix Coyotes aren't going to get converted fans. The only way to build a fan base in a new city where interest is dwindling is to promote next generation fans. Why would someone become a Phoenix Coyote fan if they don't hit the cap, barely get nationally televised, and are portrayed as a villain in the games they do get televised for against an original six team? They wouldn't.

My gripe has nothing to do with the disparity of playoff entrants. I just countered for argument's sake that I believe MLB is MORE disperse and that higher payroll teams have an advantage. The first is an opinion. The second is a fact. My problem is that big market bias has taken over all the major sports and makes it boring for viewers outside of those markets to enjoy the league.

I kind of went off on a few tangents because Tetra is like the poster boy for this big market bias with his Wings favoritism. Instead of just admitting to the bias and advantage, fans of big market teams like to pretend they face the most adversity and have the most to overcome. I think you agreed with me earlier in the week that he's overplaying that card and when you're the fan of an actual team with adversity like the Canucks or Coyotes, it's kind of annoying to hear a fair weather fan boy preach about it.

Apparently the Coyotes have another potential buyer, so it'd be nice if the NHL could cut em' loose, they could hit the cap , and start proving they can establish a fan base.


----------



## Prince of Pop (May 14, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]3IZSDNBk254[/YOUTUBE]

YAAAAAAAAA! YAAAAAAAAAAAA! THE BOSTON BRUINS WON IN OVERTIME!!!!

*Ahem* The Leafs played an awesome game. The series has been a blast. Don Cherry always share his hockey stories, but I have of my own. So I was a bit nervous for Game 7, the 1st period was decent, but unlike 2nd period which I find is a joke because I was harping about the Lucic penalty, those damned blindbats are stupid. 3rd period when the Leafs scored 4-1, I was like "THAT'S IT! THAT'S IT! I'M DONE!" I let frustration get the best of me, I changed the channel, then my mom called me telling me "don't give up on them", I didn't give the Bruins, I gave up watching the playoffs, then I heard from the background my dad says Nathan Horton scored 4-2, then I reconsidered, I cooled down and watch the game calm and cool as a cucumber like I've always been the entire series, then when the Bruins were on empty net with Jaromir Jagr as the 6th attacker, Looch (Lucic) scores 4-3 and then shortly after Bergeron tied the game up I was like "YAAAA!!! YAAAAA!!!" I was laughing and we go to overtime. In overtime I was standing in front of the TV screen with my Boston Bruins 2011 Championship flag while the Bruins were in attack mode it's like they woke up and the Leafs has a couple of chances and later Bergeron scored the overtime winning and I was "YAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!" all over again. I was so happy the fought back and I gotta give my mom credit, because she never gave up and convinced me and my dad not to give up. My mom has been a huge source of support. I thank my mom for that. 

I think that game will be on my Top 3 Best NHL Game.


----------



## MCTDread (May 14, 2013)

Helluva game. 


Bring on the Kings


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 14, 2013)

Good luck Sharks.   De-Throne the Kings



time to wonder who the next coach is.   Im hoping for Ruff.  Keenan is already with a Russian team.   I want a vocal coach with plenty of XP


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 14, 2013)

At first I was gonna go with the Kings winning it but decided against it.

San Jose in 7


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 14, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> At first I was gonna go with the Kings winning it but decided against it.
> 
> San Jose in 7



found this Brady


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 14, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> found this Brady






So true


----------



## Tiger (May 14, 2013)

I wouldn't make too many jokes, MTC. If we're not careful, that series is gonna be synchronized swimming. Though, as a team, I think the Rangers are the best at selling a dive without taking a penalty for it.


----------



## Lurko (May 14, 2013)

Let's go blackhawks!


----------



## Lurko (May 14, 2013)

Don't fucks with its!


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 14, 2013)

Ottawa getting pounded by the Pens now


----------



## Lurko (May 14, 2013)

Damn this pk ace always this dead?


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 14, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Ottawa getting pounded by the Pens now



thought you wanted Pens/Hawks  xd

game over 4-1^^


----------



## MCTDread (May 14, 2013)

Niemi and Quick playing well so far...


----------



## MCTDread (May 14, 2013)

Damn 1-0. Still early. Let's go Sharks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 14, 2013)

Kuwabara99 said:


> thought you wanted Pens/Hawks  xd
> 
> game over 4-1^^



Eh, I suddenly realized all the butt kissing Pens would get by NHL.com, ESPN and NBC


----------



## MCTDread (May 15, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Eh, I suddenly realized all the butt kissing Pens would get by NHL.com, ESPN and NBC



Pittsburgh Penguins? Why all the love for them?


----------



## Tiger (May 15, 2013)

Some of my very best playoff memories are of epic goalie battles.

I would not be disappointed if we got to see King Henrik and Mr. Quick go head to head for (7) games.


----------



## DejaEntendu (May 15, 2013)

Law said:


> Some of my very best playoff memories are of epic goalie battles.
> 
> I would not be disappointed if we got to see King Henrik and Mr. Quick go head to head for (7) games.



Agreed. Quick vs. Niemi is proving to be pretty entertaining as well. I'm glad some good goalies are left.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 15, 2013)

Rooting for the Sharks is almost as torturous as rooting for the Maple Leafs.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 15, 2013)

Waterboarding is less torturous than rooting for the Leafs 

I could make a strong case for my team, but no, it's probably still harder being a Leafs fan


----------



## MCTDread (May 15, 2013)

San Jose needs to win Game 2 in LA. Build momentum leading to Game 3 in San Jose.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 15, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> Pittsburgh Penguins? Why all the love for them?



Two words  ................. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



*Sidney Crosby*


----------



## MCTDread (May 15, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Two words  .................
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



That makes sense.


----------



## Lurko (May 15, 2013)

Nice game so far.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 15, 2013)

Dat battle ........ Hawks and wings tied


----------



## Tazmo (May 15, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

